# Dangerous: The One Who Started It All



## DangerousAngel

I've never done anything like this before so I thought I'd give it a shot.

After my battle with depression finally coming to an end around November I started to want a pet of my own to take care of, I knew a cat was out of the question, so on January 22 I decided to look at what it took to care for a frog. Needless to say I decided very quickly a frog wasn't for me, and opted for a fish. Debating between a Betta or a Calico Shebunkin. Here comes Friday the 23, when my mom and I are out in town our very last stop was PetSmart, as I'm looking at the fish a very nice lady asks if she can help, I told her what I was looking for and she suggested a Betta. We walk past the shelf with Betta cups and she picks up one from the second or third row and says 'He's a real beauty, I have several at home, if I had the room I'd get this one.' When I saw that turquoise and red fish I knew he was the one. So she shows us all the tanks and stuff and I settle for a small 1 gal. (which would be replaced within a month with my 5 gal. as somefishy got big), a (pretty sad) blue plastic plant, a small blue castle, and some crushed shell substrate. I check out and (spending only a little over $50) take him home. The lady that checked me out told me to bring him back if he doesn't last for more than 2 weeks. (no pressure) When we get home (having no clue what the heck we were doing) we put the tank together and get him settled. After a few weeks of calling him Dangerous, the name just stuck.
This is what he looked like in his new home when we bought him;







Could you blame me for falling in love?!
The weeks following I do so much research on Betta disease, spawning, behavior, ect. I'm surprised my brain didn't pop! I ended up freaking out over some growing fins thinking it was rot, so I added Bettafix for a week (he reacts so well to it) and all was well. Until I realized that when I turned that sorry excuse for a filter on for 1 hour each night it would throw him around the tank (I felt SO bad) it would fling poo everywhere and he'd try to eat it (eww) needless to say that's about when I decided to go for the big tank. (and it was getting time for a water change, *one month later*  I'm surprised my little guy made it through all my mistakes LOL, but that's probably why we have such a strong bond)

Somewhere around month 2 or shortly thereafter I decided I wanted another Betta. So we check out PetSmart and PetCo. and I find the sweetest EEHM! (I also saw a marble DT at PetCo that my mom liked, but I thought one of his gills looked a bit inflamed.) So I get a 1.7 hex tank for this little guy and some substrate and decor (that I bought at PetCo.) and take him home and get him settled. I named him Angel;







Now at a different PetSmart I had seen the most gorgeous peach VT that I wanted and should have gotten but oh well. The following Monday we went to PetSmart to look for the VT who wasn't there. On an Impulse I found Chili a super cute red VT and brought him home. I probably did it because I was prepared to bring the peach VT home but didn't find him, so I settled with Chili. Que a few days of regret (which has since faded) 
I got Chili home and set him up in the temporary 1 gal. with every other day water changes. At the end of the week I have him in a heated filtered 5 gal. and he becomes very anxious and starts tail biting. ( this is also around the time I move Angel into his new 2.5, he loves it) So this Friday we're going to find Chili a smaller tank. Probably a 2.5, some red substrate to match him, and some decor to match his personality. Then I'll have a 5 gal. open! :twisted: With great planning and prep (and learning from my impulse buy mistake) I'm planning on getting a King!
Here's my sweet but feisty Chili;







(his poor tail is half that size now)
He was actually much happier in the 1 gal. He's even much calmer and mellow in his cup! :shock:
I hope you've enjoyed reading and I'll keep all of you updated on everything. :-D


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Heyo! Subbing! Your fishies are pretty! I hope the smaller tank helps Chili with the fin-biting! Also, I've read people with giant bettas say they like tanks more like 10 gallons. But kings are usually smaller, so it could be different with them. Just sayin.


----------



## Axeria

Aww! So lovely to read how you got your fishies! Hope to read more! 
*subbing*


----------



## Anders247

Looks great!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks you guys!
Thanks DragonLovesBettas, I've read that as well. This 5 gal. I bought for Chili is quite roomy so I think it'll work.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So tomorrow I'm getting Chili's new 2.5 and hope that will help with the biting. I've decided I wanted to be creative with the decorations and substrate so stay tuned for my reveal!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So Chili got his new tank and he LOVES it!! Unfortunately one of the decorations that I bought didn't work (too big. You don't realize how big things really until you get them home. I also saw an air stone volcano but the water turbulence might have been too much for him) anyways the others did thankfully. I'll save the other one for any future Betta occupants in the 5 gal. 
This is the end result!







(I hope that was the right attachment)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh wow, it looks awesome! I like the red gravel with the blue gravel "river".


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks!! That's the look I was going for! I wanted a bridge but I wasn't sure if I could get his barrel hide in there.


----------



## Axeria

Oooh!!! Looks great!!! I bet he is really happy in there


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you, he is! He loves it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I thought I'd give you all a tour of my 3 tanks;
This is Dangerous' TopFin 5 gal. 







This is Angel's new Aqueon 2.5 gal.







And this is Chili's new Aqueon 2.5 gal.








They all have been decorated to match their personalities. Dangerous is my fun mellow boy, Angel is very bubbly, and Chili is very feisty.

When I got Chili I had him on my bedside table and noticed Dangerous being very sluggish and sad, I thought he was on his last leg. When I realized that Chili was uncomfortable in his large 5 gal. I decided to get a stand and a 2.5. The day after I move Chili over beside Dangerous he perked up! All he wanted was to have his new friend beside him. Chili doesn't even flair at him!! <3


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wow! Tanks+fish are so pretty!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I'm glad you like them!
This is what I woke up from this afternoon! I love you Dangerous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, as many of you have seen, I welcomed my sweet King Betta Oscar into my life Friday, as I said in my other thread, he had been there a while and I just kept thinking 'if he's still there I know he's supposed to be mine' While bringing him home he lost his color and got clamped fins, but as soon as I got him home and sat him down on the counter he perked up! He's doing swimmingly now, coming to the front when I'm in the room and flexing his cute little tail and 'blowing kisses' at me! I'm so happy I bought him!!








Angel's fins have gotten shorter, so much so I've been calling him my 'half-Halfmoon' :lol: I think I'm going to try and put something up by his tank to block his view of Dangerous, that could be the reason. I did change his decor and am getting a new smaller sponge filter in hopefully tomorrow (Oscar took his because it's meant more for a 5 gal. tank) I sure hope I can get him to stop, it looks terrible. :-(

Chili seems to be letting his fins grow back out and they look fantastic! He's so much happier in his small tank, he's due for a water change Next Sunday!

Dangerous is very happy! But seems a bit mopey and it might be because he can't see Oscar his new friend, I'm hoping to get him up on another small shelf. Dangerous is due for a water change in a few weeks too. I usually do a WC for him on the 15th of every month but I might need to move it up to the week before because I did an early WC last time because of him being all sad because Chili wasn't beside him. Silly fish!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got a good flair session out of Angel and Chili, I also flared Oscar to see what he'd do and I scared him a little. I knew I should have waited. But he sure is pretty! 
Here are the results!
Angel:








and this one I just loved!








Chili:
















and a new one of Oscar:








He's actually blue on one side, and green on the other. You're seeing his green side! :lol:


----------



## Schmoo

Your boys are so handsome!  

May I make a suggestion? It looks like you've got a couple of fin nippers. My Mace is one, too. I bought a small carton of aquarium salt from Petco, and I dose his water with it whenever I notice new nips. :3 It helps them heal. A lot of users (myself, included) believe in periodically dosing with AQ salt as a preventative, as well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! 

Thank you so much for that suggestion! I'm so sad that Angel has started biting (he's my affectionately named 'half-Halfmoon Betta :lol: )
I have found this AMAZING Tropical/Saltwater fish store that carries cartons of Aquarium Salt so I think I'll buy some if it'll help. How much should I use and for how long? He's in a 2.5, Chili hasn't bit in a while *knocks on wood* and they are finally growing out! If the salt will help promote healing.


----------



## Schmoo

DangerousAngel said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you so much for that suggestion! I'm so sad that Angel has started biting (he's my affectionately named 'half-Halfmoon Betta :lol: )
> I have found this AMAZING Tropical/Saltwater fish store that carries cartons of Aquarium Salt so I think I'll buy some if it'll help. How much should I use and for how long? He's in a 2.5, Chili hasn't bit in a while *knocks on wood* and they are finally growing out! If the salt will help promote healing.


You're going to get a lot of different answers regarding how often to dose. xD; Personally, I try to once a month. If I notice Mace biting, then I do so more frequently. The carton directions will tell you 1 tblsp/10 gallons, but I, as well as a few other users, do it per 5 gallons. A little math is require for smaller tanks, but half of a tablespoon would be good for a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ok, my tanks only go up to 5 gallons, and the residents don't bite thankfully. So I should do a 10 day treatment (according to what I've read here about AQ salt) and do that once a month? I'll probably start chili's on Sunday after his water change.


----------



## Schmoo

Here's what I do:

When I notice new bite marks in Mace's fins, I dose his water with AQ salt that day, and then I wait a few days and dose again. Lucky for me though, Mace isn't a horrible fin-muncher. And then once a month, during their water changes, I dose with AQ salt. 

Your two boys seem to be a bit worse about it, so I'd go with a week's worth of treatment. :3


----------



## DangerousAngel

So I'd use the measurement that you posted and do that daily for a week? Then do a water change? I guess when I do it, it will seem a bit easier.


----------



## Schmoo

When I do it, I do water changes with each new dosing. Otherwise, in my opinion, you get a salt build-up in the tank. 

So, on the first day, ready a gallon of water (I use an empty milk jug) with conditioner and AQ salt, then empty a gallon from your tank and replace it (for the 2.5 gallons). For the 5 gallon, do the same, but dose the 1 gallon of water for 5 gallons (I hope that made sense >w<). Then, once the week is up, do a big water change to clear the salt out of your tanks.

Hmm...do that every other day, actually. Your boys look like they have some nice regrowth going on, based on those pictures. Plus, this will make the process a little less stressful for you. c:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ok, so do a dose every other day, with a fresh gallon of water every time I dose. And do a 100% wc every other day? Or just do the 1 gal. With salt every other day and at the end of the week do a big tank cleaning? Sorry! :lol:

Yes my boys do thankfully have some nice regrowth! I'm so glad this will help!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sitting here waiting for my mint tea to steep I thought I'd catch all of you up on what exciting things went on today.
I have been wanting a new tank for Oscar so I'll be able to get better pictures (Aqua Bow has bowed glass -.-) so today I had a Dr. appointment in Weatherford and decided to go in Pet Smart at take a looksie at the 5 gal. tanks wanting one like Dangerous'. Thinking there weren't any 5 gal. I settled for the next best thing, a 5.5, on sale for $29.99!!! I got a new hide for him too! I also saw 2 Bettas that I liked. A CT, and an EEHM! I even saved a little blue VT from ick. I got the attention of a worker and she took him back. Hopefully something will be done.
So I got Oscar's new tank set up and running, and got t he old one cleaned and put away.
Here's the new setup just before I put Oscar in it.







I almost didn't have enough gravel! :shock:
I'll give you pics of him in it tomorrow, he was very stressed, he got pale and had some stress stripes. Poor thing. 
I got him in the tank and he started zipping around all excited and happy, exploring his new surroundings!
And tomorrow I have a 50% WC for Angel and Chili and a new dose of AQ salt.
Sorry the picture is a little crooked. I have his tank near the ground by my bed on the shelf, so it was a bit hard to get a straight picture.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So it's been about a week since my AQ salt start with angel and Chili. Chili's fins look great, but I haven seen no improvement on Angel's (but no new bites). I'm just going to clean their water and let time and clean water heal the rest. Dangerous is getting a wc tomorrow, he needs it. I just can't wait until Friday. I got some dark blue and red rocks to mix for his tank yesterday. I'll post pics tomorrow!!


----------



## claxtongal

I can tell you really love your bettas


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you. I really do. I think they're the best thing that's happened to me in a while.
So just an update on Angel, last night he gave me a big scare, I went into my room about 2:30 am after doing my hair and looked at him first and noticed he was very bloated, I saw something on his stomach thinking it was just constipation. Just in case I grabbed my flashlight and examined his belly and it appeared a bit grey. He was having trouble swimming and looked like he was in pain, so I grab my phone to see what I need to do for dropsy, and make a mental list of things I needed to get. After a bit I go back over to him and he's still bloated, and I'm getting very worried. After about 15 more minutes I go back over to him and the bloating is completely gone and he's back happy and swimming, I look in his tank and find a nice sized poop. I'm fasting him today just to be safe but he's back to his old self!! Him not feeling/acting right was just constipation, not the water or anything more serious! *whew*


----------



## claxtongal

Glad he was ok


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too, I was very worried!


----------



## chipsahoy

I love reading about your fish and seeing pictures!


----------



## Zippy2014

They are great. I don't blame you for falling in love  I did the same a week ago Monday when I found my new female Ember. You can't have just one...at least I can't. I love them too !


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks Chipsahoy and Zippy!
I know what you mean, I remember someone saying Bettas are like potato chips, you can't have just one. So true! :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

So I had another bloating scare with Angel last night (perfect timing sweetheart NOT!) and realized once again it was constipation. I've decided to feed him what I normally do only every other day to see if that will help. I wish I could feed him something that would help but he won't eat it. He only eats his pellets (which I am glad about, but you know)

My new baby is settling in nicely, getting some more color, and enjoying his new tank set up. I just finished a 50% wc today since he has no filter. I'll be doing that everyday just to be sure until I can get one in. Sucks stores don't sell them...

I got Oscar's tank all clean yesterday and added more rock and another big plant. I love the look of it. Pictures to come! (I also killed the corner on my knee of the corner of his tank when I was getting ready to move it to the bathroom for cleaning. I have this huge ugly bruise now...:/ )


----------



## DangerousAngel

Had a busy day with the tanks today. I got Angel put back into his hex tank, and he has calmed down a lot, I think the move was too much for him, which caused him to nip, I hope now he will let them grow back out. I switched his filter with Eclipse's filter and it's working great. I'm getting a smaller air pump for Eclipse tomorrow to reduce the turbulence and his stress, and I hope that will help him stop nipping. 
Also am getting more plants for Chili as his tank has very few of them! Dangerous is very happy, so is Oscar. Here's Angels new set up (I hope to get a new small hide tomorrow as well for him) I even caught him yawning!!








As a side note, I'd like to tell you about these








I put them in Eclipse's tank because he liked the colorful rocks in his gravel and thought he'd like a few more, when I did a wc today I noticed an oily film and weird smell in the tank/and decor, and took a whiff of the little rocks and realized that's what was causing it. Also when I put them in for the first time they released these plastic fibers that worried me as well. I did get them out after I re-rinsed them.


----------



## DangerousAngel

573 views! That's awesome! Thanks for showing interest in my boys!

I got Eclipse into a 1.7 hex tank, with a tiny sponge filter and heater. The first few days were rough, he was bloated and lethargic, hanging at the bottom breathing heavily. I thought he wouldn't make it. But alas yesterday he perked right up and is feeling better than ever. I think his first few weeks with me were hard, constant 100% water changes, along with 50% water changes every other day due to AQ salt treatment. On top of that switching tanks 8469147 times. Poor thing. He gets 3 OO pellets twice a day, I might start fasting him once a week to beat the bloat. I'm doing 50% weekly water changes and 100% every 2 weeks to remove the poop, because he seems to like to poop in just the right places where the siphon can't get to. Same with Angel.
Angel is doing pretty well, I think I'm starting to see his Butterfly pattern in with new fin growth. But I've had to put up some paper to block his view of Dangerous. Mr. Flare LOL!
Dangerous among all of this messing around with Angel, Chili, and Eclipse has made him a touch sad, so I went out Friday to Pet Smart and bought him some plants and decor. One didn't make it in because it was too tall, and the other plastic grass flat caused some unusual film at the top of the water. I did a 100% wc and tank scrubbing yesterday and today did a 95% and added more gravel and rearranged everything. He seems to like it! One of the plants I think poked holes in his Anal fin, and now he has a nice HUGE tear on in. Not a huge deal. It could have also been his flaring that caused it.
Chili got his new plants in and set up, it seems he likes them! He has started nipping again, I see frayed parts so I'll be dosing him with Bettafix this week to see if I can catch it early.
Oscar is getting a WC next week, I'm moving some plants around and adding some new ones to make his tank more 'forest like'
Enough chat, Let's see some pics!
Dangerous in his new digs:







I just thought this was adorable!







Hide 'N Flare with Angel:







Chili in his barrels:







Oscar checking out something off to the side:







Eclipse today feeling better saying hello:







Showing off the blue tints in his scales:







Is it possible for a Betta to be a cross between a Mustard and a Chocolate? Eclipse has a black border on the tips of his fins, Blue hues in his fins, and a brown body with blue tints.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Hey, congrats! You deserve all of the views!
Awesome fish.. awesome tanks...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much Dragon!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Like I promised in the yay thread, pictures of Oscar's new tank setup! I would have gotten it up yesterday but I cleaned Angel, and Eclipse's tank and was dead tired after I finished. I'll get pics of theirs after we get back from church and I clean the Bettafix from Chili's tank.
So without further ado, Oscar's tank!







Part 2 coming later this afternoon!


----------



## MikeG14

Lookin' good DA, fit for a king!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I think he thinks so too :lol: He's definitely out more so I don't feel like I've lost him because he was hiding. I thought he jumped the first time he hid!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Part 2!
So of course you guys have seen Oscar's new setup. so here are the rest! (with one more of Oscar and Dangerous thrown in)
So I did Angel's and got everything neatly set in the tank (as the layout was looking rather sloppy) and this is how it turned out:







I was only go to do a 50% for Eclipse yesterday to not stress him, but seeing he wasn't feeling good or looking good, I decided it was best to just clean and scrub the tank with hot water just in case (I also had a new plant I wanted to add). When I got the decor out and before I cupped him, I noticed a weird oily smelly film at the top of the water, I quickly got him out and into his cup with clean treated water and he perked right up. I added new gravel because I think that's what was causing the film. I had some dark blue gravel hanging around from when I mixed Dangerous' gravel up, and added some light blue, white and dark blue gravel that I have plenty of, and lowered the amount I put in. I got him back in his tank and he seemed perfectly normal, his bloating went down, and he regained his color.







Not much changed with Chili, tank wise. Just a deep cleaning to rid the tank of Bettafix. He has more regrowth thanks to it so knocking on wood he doesn't nip.







Here's the extra one of Oscar:







And a cute one of Dangerous laying in his coral shell thing:


----------



## DangerousAngel

So the shell I had in Dangerous' tank made the water cloudy I did a 100% wc yesterday to get rid of it and redo everything, I had one plant in the tank that tore his fins up so when we went out today we went by Pet Smart (saw 3 little VTs that I wanted ;-) will tell more in the The Ones That Got Away thread) and picked up 2 plants. His favorite purple plant decided to come apart so I bought a new one, along with a really nice plastic plant, no sharp edges! 
Here he is showing off his new digs!







We also stopped by a local feed store that carries fish supplies (API Master Test Kit for $26 anyone?!) to grab some more Stress coat and maybe Seachem Prime (need to ask how much to use for each of my tanks) but they didn't have any. Stress coat that it. Oh well, I'm not hurting bad for it. But I did find this:







It hardly fit though, so I had to place it sideways. Hopefully it's OK for a 5 gal. tank?
I got to flare Oscar and snapped 2 good pictures! I even tried Eclipse, but he seems more like Dangerous, he half-flared but then lost all interest.














Isn't he gorgeous?! Could anyone tell me what his color type might be? Lilnaugrim?


----------



## MikeG14

DangerousAngel said:


> It hardly fit though, so I had to place it sideways. Hopefully it's OK for a 5 gal. tank?


It will be fine if not cumbersome. The good thing about the Jagers is you can calibrate them. Just keep and eye on it for a bit after you acclimate it and plug it in. I got a Jager that wouldn't shut off last winter. I switched all my heaters to the Aqueon Pro's which I find very reliable and accurate.

And Oscar is perfect!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'll definitely be watching it. So far it seems to be doing fine. If it doesn't work then I'll do the Aqueon one. Are they a bit smaller? I have been using an Aqueon preset and it seemed to be doing OK, but I wanted the temp to be warmer.

Haha thanks! He has such a gorgeous flare!


----------



## MikeG14

Yes, they are much smaller and much more compact. I think the Aqueon Pro's start at 50 watts which might be overkill in a 5 gallon tank in a warm place like Texas. A 25 watt Theo hydor is compact and a lot of people on the forum like them. You could look into one of those if you aren't happy with the Eheim.

It's a good idea in general to have an adjustable heater. You never know when you will need to boost the temperature to treat a disease which isn't possible with a non-adjustable model.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It probably is. I completely forgot to plug my heater back in yesterday when I cleaned his tank and the temp. stayed at 78 all day! Didn't drop a bit! :shock: The temps. here have been crazy hot and muggy, and my room staying quite warm probably is why it didn't drop. I'll look at the Theo Hydor when we go to PetCo. if they carry them? That might be a bit better. You live and learn with these things, at least I have a nice spare heater.

That's been something I've been keeping in mind while looking at adjustable ones, I know it helps heal torn and tattered fins, Dangerous' have a split in them that I hope heals quickly.


----------



## MikeG14

I'm not sure if Petco carries the Hydor. You can find it easy enough on Amazon or Foster & Smith.

If it's a clean split it will heal fast provided he has warm, clean water. A source of tannin will help too, IAL or rooibos tea.

I've had clean splits heal overnight, no exaggeration.


----------



## DangerousAngel

OK, I'll still look. If it's not there I'll check out Amazon. Is Foster & Smith a store?

Yep, he has clean warm water. I've been meaning to look at an IAL, especially for Angel and Chili, it might help with regrowth. Er, at least on Chili as Angel always nips his off. -.-

Really?! wow! I've had pin holes heal overnight.


----------



## MikeG14

Online only as far as I know,
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368


----------



## DangerousAngel

OHH I've seen that one! I had the page pulled up for a while but never did buy it! Thanks for the link again! Great price too, I will get it Friday when I have the money. YES!


----------



## BlueLacee

Stunning, and I glad that you have a hand up on depression. I have a close friend who battles it every day so from an outsiders view, I sort of know what you went/ are going through. 

As for your fish, The are stunning!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! Yes, It was awful, but there is always hope. That's key. Thinking of your friend. <3

I am simply devastated. We left home to go out for dinner and Dangerous ate well and was happy, I blew him and my other boys some kisses and when we came home, this is what I find, there's more damage than what this picture shows.







UGH I've been crying so hard and I don't even know why. He's never shown a hint of nipping and he has NEVER had a problem with this. He's been acting a little funny here lately though. But IDK. He's had this odd twitch and not really been acting like himself. SIGH, I'm so hurt.
I ended up putting his old heater back in to see if that's what it was.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So I'm still not 100% sure what Dangerous has, I'm just treating him with clean water, as it was cloudy, I think a plant caused that, so I removed it. It's just so strange how this kind of thing has happened before but he never chewed up his fins. He is not a biter, I know that. It's so confusing. I did end up putting his new heater back in to keep the water warm and doubble dosed the Stress Coat. Hopefully it'll help. His water is crystal clear and has nothing new except one plant, but it's just a larger version of something that's already been in there. I did end up getting him a tankmate, Meet Fred the Moss Ball! :-D







In a more positive light, I did get to grab me a 5.5 gal. tank and some craft mesh and divide it for Angel and Chili. I did the whole thing by myself and was completely exhausted! But it turned out nice, and they seem to be getting used to each other. I'll be getting me an API Master Test Kit so I can learn to cycle. Probably not here very soon as I don't have the money now. I'll also get a gravel vac and see if I can learn to use it. Anyway here it is!







Eclipse is due for a 50% wc today, but I'm going to wait a little while so I can rest.







I caught Oscar in a tizzy, I'm not too sure why he was flaring. I had shown Dangerous to him while he was in his cup but Oscar had since calmed down.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Dangerous is happy and back to his loving wiggly self! It was definitely that stupid plant!
Since I had an extra piece of craft mesh look at what I made for Eclipse, Dangerous, and Chili (pics of Chili's tomorrow)























Dangerous LOVES photo bombing! XD


----------



## BettaBoy11

I love your fish!!! Subbing!
Is Angel an EE?
Just because I'm curious what size tank are they all in? They look so big!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!
Yes he is. He's an EEHM. 
Let's see, Dangerous has his own 5 gallon, Angel and Chili share a 5.5 gallon because they like smaller spaces, Eclipse has his own 1.7 hex tank as he likes smaller tanks as well, and Oscar has his own 5.5 gallon. :-D


----------



## Tealight03

Poor baby. You said it was the plant? Maybe he doesn't like his tank rearranged. Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, it was the plant. It was plastic and leaching something into the water that was making him sick. He is very happy now! And I think I'm seeing regrowth!
Here's some of the boys! I can't seem to get Angel because he's always hiding or moving, and the lighting is a little dark. Hopefully I'll be able to get some of him soon. I'm really pleased with Chili's picture! It's the clearest one of him I have!


----------



## MrPink

I've enjoyed reading your posts and seeing your photos. Thanks for sharing! I'm new to bettas too (I have two) and I'm finding these forums very helpful. Your betta family is gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!! I'm glad you enjoy reading my Journal! Welcome to Betta Fish, we're glad you joined us!


----------



## Tealight03

The only thing in the tank that could possibly leach hemicals is a little castle/hide. I already removed a no fishing sign that was bubbling. 

How did you notice the plant was leaching chemicals?


----------



## DangerousAngel

The fact that it left a strange waxy film on my hands when I took it out. I also need to replace the filter cartridge. Not a big deal. Fixing that tomorrow.

I have more pictures, even one of Chili and Angel together (not on the same side though, they were looking at eachother.) I also have some more pictures of Dangerous and his growing bubblenest. He's been guarding it like crazy LOL!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

^.^ glad Dangerous is feeling better!
Every time I see pics here I think 'GOSH these fish and tanks are stunning!' I mean, you're tanks are always so bright and full of life!
@MrPink
Welcome! (to the hobby and the site) I know, this forum is so awesome  Taught me so much and keeps teaching me 
alot!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! Thank you so much! I'm really glad you like them! I love lots of color!
Here's that picture of Angel and Chili I promised:







More pictures will be coming later today.....


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

!!! So cute!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha thanks!
Here's a new picture of Dangerous' ever growing bubblenest! I will post more pictures, and some tank info of my new boy tomorrow!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

?? New boy ?? Can't wait to hear MORE!
Wow, thats a big bubble nest!


----------



## DangerousAngel

YES!! Go check out my new thread in the Betta Pictures section! Maybe you can help me name him!
I know! He's never made one this big before. He's never made as many as he has before either!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So my new boy's name is officially Kip! So here's more pics of him in his tank! I'm redoing my room in a few months and going to move him to a 5 gal. so he can wiggle more, he's such a wiggle worm! <3 I have a little throw together sponge filter in his tank using these (the tweezers are for getting food and stuff off the bottom of my tanks)








I put an airstone I had laying around in the hole and stuck some suction cups on it so it wouldn't float. I'm pretty pleased with myself! It's only temporary of course.
















I'm SOO happy I brought him home! My mom and I were looking at the fish, and I always picked Kip up, and at the time my mom came over and was saying how cute he was and I told her he had been there for a few months, then she said if I thought I could handle it I could get him. So I said 'let's go get lunch and do some things in the area' (had to pick some things up for him) and we'd come back and grab him, a hide, and some plants. On our way home we stopped in the drive through and grabbed some Ice cream and headed home!

I got to do another 100% wc for the divided tank today, it looks great! I got it looking more even and less crowded.


----------



## PurpleJay

Beautiful boys! I probably couldn't handle more than 2 boys right now (found a gorgeous little dude at Petco today to help get over Indigo's death), it's great you're able to take care of so many fish without being overwhelmed. I know I probably would be.
Angel looks fabulous. The look he's giving the camera in the pic before is hilarious.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!! I'm so happy you were able to find a new boy. Have you shown him off yet? I'd love to see him! I know haha, I just take it a step at a time, and don't do more than I can handle in a day.
Thank you, He's got attitude! :-D


----------



## superswimmer

Wow your tanks and fish are so bright and colorful I love it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's a cute one of Kip!! I cannot get over how cute he is! I adore how his anal fin is wavy instead of straight, it makes him unique! <3 <3 <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

OK, so for a while I've been thinking about finding a new home for Angel, would anyone in Texas be interested? I'm a little scared to ship because I really have no idea what to do, and I'd be a little scared. He's very busy, and really is only comfortable in nothing larger than a 2.5 gal. tank (I think it helps reduce his nipping), heavily planted. He loves his plants! I don't think I'd be able to do anything right now as I'm a bit busy, but I thought I'd just let everyone know in case someone was interested.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567

Wow, you're a wonderful Betta owner. I've only got one Betta so far. He's the only little angel that I've ever had. I hope that I can raise my new Betta fish as well as you do!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's so sweet! Thank you so much! I am positive you will! You're definitely in the right place! :-D


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I would love to take him in... but I'm in New York. Plus, I don't have any extra tanks. xP But I totally get what your saying about shipping... I bet you'll find someone (whos close) to take him in soon enough!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Me too! I would take him in a second if I wasn't so far away and if I had open tanks.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys! You're so sweet! <3
I forgot to mention that he's good in divided tanks, and I'll add the food and or his tank if you want. The food is a must, it's the only one that doesn't constipate him.


----------



## Tealight03

I hope you find a good home for Angel. He's lovely vi would snatch him up if I was in Texas.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Tealight! Thanks for all the responses everyone! I also wanted to add that he'll come with his favorite plant, it's plastic, but he loves it.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

If you were willing to ship the tank and him (against my better judgement) I would totally do it. :lol:
May I ask why your re-homing him??


----------



## DangerousAngel

I guess if you'd be willing to pay for shipping and help me through the process I'd consider it. I think you'd be a great fit for him. Would you like his little hex tank or his 2.5? Sponge filter included.

Well it's kind of complicated, it's not because I have too many, I've really just never bonded with him if that makes sense, and I also feel like he might be better off with someone else. Maybe they could figure out his nipping and help start regrowth. Sorry if that sounds a bit confusing or stupid.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oooooh no. How much is shipping, do you know? Cuz I don't have a ton of money right now. :shock:
I would be first for both of us, but if your willing, I'm willing. Plus it's experiance for a far off in the future aquabid fishy ;D
I think I get what you mean. And no, you don't sound stupid.  I think it's awesome that you have his best interests in mind.

Oh yeah, random question, but how old is he? (If you know)


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd have to check. LOL I know what you mean, we're short on money too. I'll report back to you when I figure it out. Heh it might even be easier just for me to pay it.
Yes, buying a fishy online is definitely in the future, just not here anytime soon.
Thanks for understanding. 
Ermm, I'm not entirely sure, he's not very old, so I'll take a wild shot in the dark and say between 6 months and 1 year.

I'll have to make a thread about shipping so I know what I need and how to do it, especially because I'm shipping supplies. Hopefully someone on here can help me out.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Plus, I don't even know HOW I'd pay you. Like, paypal?? :? Ha I don't know how that works. Well, its your decision. We could figure it out. Heck, even if I don't have enough I'll find SOME way to get money for it. 
I know right? :-D 
I figured you wouldn't know exactly. Just wondering.
Actually, I think there is a sticky on here in the buying and selling section about shipping. I'll take a look at it too.
Oh yeah, and what exactly would you be sending? The 2.5, sponge filter, and that plant right? Anything else? Just want to know what I'll need.


----------



## DangerousAngel

PayPal probably, but I think it'll be easier for me to just pay it all, I'm not a fan at all of PayPal and how I've been treated. We'll figure it out. 
Is there? I'll look for it when I'm on my laptop.
Well you have 2 options, his 1.7 hex tank, or his 2.5, I'll add the sponge filter either way, it's small enough. Yes I'll add the plants, what food do you use? He does well with the TopFin Betta pellets, Omega One Pellets make him constipated. I can add the food too. I'll take pics of everything for you.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

OK then. ^.^
Which does he prefer? I'll take the 2.5 if he doesn't differentiate. I feed my boys New Life Spectrum and blood worms , but I obviously won't feed him bloodworms if he bloats easy.
If he prefers topfin pellets, I'll take them.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It might be better to do the 2.5 so you can add more plants plus his hide. Bloodworms are OK, I'm finally able to get him to eat them. I'll include the pellets. I wonder how I'm going to Shipp all of that. Will the thread explain?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here he is. The green plant, the purple plant, the castle, and the filter.








Here's the tank.


----------



## BettaBoy11

As I said, Angel is gorgeous!!! I can't believe you are selling him... Sometimes I wish I wasn't in Canada.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! If you lived closer I'd consider you as well! He's for free, equipment and all.


----------



## BettaBoy11

I probably don't have enough room, and I am too far away but if ThatDragonLovesBettas doesn't take him don't cross me off your list LOL. (That being said, Dragon is probably a better owner then me anyway.)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Here's the sticky I mentioned- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=35196
It explains how to box the betta. I don't think you should put a heat pack in there though, it's hot around here. I don't know though... putting all of that in the same box might be difficult. If it was big enough, well maybe.
Ha ha BettaBoy, I'm sure you're an excellent betta parent. ^.^ And the betta in your avatar (assuming that's Pi) is amazing!


----------



## Tealight03

I would put the tank and decorations in 1 box and Angel in a second box.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

/\ that's what I was thinking. I would just experiment with different boxes, cuz shipping two boxes would probably be more expensive than shipping one larger one.


----------



## DangerousAngel

BettaBoy11 said:


> I probably don't have enough room, and I am too far away but if ThatDragonLovesBettas doesn't take him don't cross me off your list LOL. (That being said, Dragon is probably a better owner then me anyway.)


Haha OK! I'm sure you're a great Betta owner. 


THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Here's the sticky I mentioned- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=35196
> It explains how to box the betta. I don't think you should put a heat pack in there though, it's hot around here. I don't know though... putting all of that in the same box might be difficult. If it was big enough, well maybe.
> Ha ha BettaBoy, I'm sure you're an excellent betta parent. ^.^ And the betta in your avatar (assuming that's Pi) is amazing!


Thank you! I'm going out tomorrow and will stop by the post office and ask about shipping prices and grab materials. I won't put in a heating pack because the weather here is HOT, I wouldn't want him to burn up. I will probably ship everything in 2 boxes, the food, plants, ect. will be in the tank. Will you need a heater?


Tealight03 said:


> I would put the tank and decorations in 1 box and Angel in a second box.


Will gladly do that. What sized box should I get?


THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> /\ that's what I was thinking. I would just experiment with different boxes, cuz shipping two boxes would probably be more expensive than shipping one larger one.


They are. The first time I looked at the bigger box prices, I choked!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Well.. I actually don't have heaters in the tanks right now since it's usually warm enough without them in the summer. But if you have an extra one I'll take it because I'll have to buy one once it gets colder.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ok, you'll probably have to replace it in winter because I'm not too sure how good it is anymore, a thermometer would tell you. 
I think I might ship the boxes separately just to cut the cost of everything and to make sure everything got to you ok. 
It might take a little bit to get all the shipping supplies because it's so expensive here. When would you like him?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

As soon as you can, I suppose. No rush or anything. Also, you can send him first and then send the supplies later because I can temporarily house him in a 1.5 gallon bowl. If it's too much for you to send both boxes at once.

:blueyay: I'm so excited!!!! :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ok. Yeah I can totally do that!
I'm very excited for you!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yes! Keep me updated!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got the box today, with the overnight shipping label. We'll be going out Friday to get all the shipping materials, all in all everything together will cost around $50, maybe a bit more.
I'm going to send you a PM right quick.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Angel's getting ancy about the trip to NY! I've got all the shipping stuff ready except the styrofoam, I read you can get it at Lowes or Home Depot yes? So we'll be stopping by there to grab some after church tomorrow. I'm fasting him today and tomorrow like the thread says (I feel bad though :lol so he'll be good during shipping. Make sure you feed him 4 pellets when you get him! He'll be starving!
I got Dangerous' new set up all done today, and cleaned Eclipse's tank (it's a weekly thing) and yesterday I got Kip in his new 5.5 tank! He LOVES it!! Here are some pics!








































Oscar is due for a wc, probably wednesday. We'll be out Thursday, Friday I'm learning to make an apple pie, or sugar cookies from scratch, and Saturday and Sunday we'll be at my grandparents celebrating the 4th of July!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Me too, Angel, me too!! :-D I honestly don't know about the styrofoam thing. ~shrugs~ Ha ha! Is he giving you the 'fasting day' look? ;-) Don't worry, I'll make sure he gets his fill. (but if it were up to him I might be feeding him all day XD)

As usual, all of the tanks look fantastic! Kip definatly looks super happy in there! Oh, and I'm not sure if I've ever said this, but Eclipse is such an interesting looking betta. I've never really seen one like him. Where did you get him again?

Ooh that sounds like a fun weekend! I love making suger cookies. :lol: Make sure you eat some of the dough, it's delicious!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I just checked Google for the Styrofoam and yes they do cary it!! 
LOL yes he is! I feel horrible having to fast him for so long, but it's better to be safe than sorry. I'll be packing his food in his box so you can feed him after he gets settled.
I'm glad you like my tanks!! 
Thanks, Eclipse is a Chocolate Doubletail. I got him at PetSmart, he was just hanging on the Betta rack!
Haha, I will for sure! It's one of my favorite cookie doughs! After chocolate chip :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, we dropped Angel off at the post office today. He should get to you tomorrow at noon, so make sure you are home and ready to sign for him!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

YESYESYESYES!!!! I. Am. So. EXCITED!!!!!!! I assure you, someone'll be home. Are you nervous? I am, a little. Just hoping for the best!
It turns out I'll be keeping Angel at my moms. My dad has an issue with having lots of tanks at his house (there IS only 2 small ones there, dad! :roll Whatever. MOM at least is glad to have him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm a little nervous. Was sad when we dropped him off too, but I know he's getting a wonderful new home! UGH I've been fretting over the smallest things, but I know he'll be OK. Make sure to let me know when he gets to you.
LOL well, I'm glad your mom is fine with it!
There's a little note in the box with him that he wrote for you, so make sure you look for it. ;-)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

^.^ I'm glad that I'm able to give him a home that you're confident he'll be happy in. (although I don't know why you think I'm so great... :lol And don't worry! I'll tell you EVERYTHING and ANYTHING that goes on with him. You'll get sick of it. ;P Don't over-stress! I do it all the time- sometimes you just gotta relax and take a breather.
:roll: My dad is weird, who knows what happens in his head. My mom is much more into the betta hobby.
I will! ~curiostycuriosty~ NO HINTS

Did I mention that I was EXCITED?? Nope, I don't think I did. IMMA EXCITED!!! :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

I was hoping you would!! ;-) 
Lol yeah! I need to RN!
I know what you mean, my dad is the same way. *eye roll* My mom is definitely more into the hobby like me!
Ok no hints!! :lol:
HAHA I'm glad!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just some pictures today! 
Kip, he's my little wiggle worm








Eclipse and Chili in the divided tank








Oscar before a semi-flare








New boy!








A proud Dangerous with his nest!


----------



## Tealight03

Did Angel make it to ny? The new boy is pretty. Is he a plakat?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes he did. A day late, but he's safe and sound! Thanks for asking!
Thank you, yes he is a Plakat! Do you have any name suggestions?


----------



## Elleth

DangerousAngel said:


> Yes he did. A day late, but he's safe and sound! Thanks for asking!
> Thank you, yes he is a Plakat! Do you have any name suggestions?


Oh yay! I'm so glad to hear that he arrived safely.

Your new guy reminds me a little bit of my Celeborn.  Too cute!


----------



## Tealight03

Glad Angel made it safely! Umm for names the first thing that popped into my head was Benji. No idea why. I'm not too creative when it comes to names.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! I was worried!
Really Elleth?! Would you mind posting a picture?
That's a really cute name Tealight! Thank you!


----------



## Elleth

Not at all! From that picture, they kinda look to have similar colors, and both are plakats. (Celeborn used to have more white on his head, but he marbled out of it). Celeborn is a HMPK, though, not sure about your guy. 

Let's see here, I've got some good ones:


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ooh, Celeborn DOES look like new guy. They're BOTH so pretty! He reminds me of ice, how 'bout a name related to that? Right now all I can think of is Freeze.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh he's gorgeous and very cute! I'm not too sure about what my guy is either!
Thanks Dragon! Maybe that will help me narrow it down.
What about Typhoon?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Typhoon is cool. Perhaps Snowflake?


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's cute! Blizzard?


----------



## Elleth

Thanks guys!  

I likeTyphoon, that sounds neat. Maybe:
Hurricane
Twister 
Tsunami 
Tidal 
Thunder 
Flurry 
*Runs out of ideas*


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

OOoo Tsunami is really cool, but Blizzard is my favorite!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh! I like those too! Tsunami and Typhoon are my favorites now! They'd match his little feisty personality! That little silver sticker on his heater throws him into a tizzy, it's SO funny!


----------



## Tealight03

Love Tsunami


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Hmmm.. they're both awesome- but I think I'm leaning just a _little_ bit more to Typhoon. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## DangerousAngel

:-D 
What about Storm?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

HEYYYYYY ~points~ HEYY
twin bettas might actually be fun~


----------



## DangerousAngel

Of course!!
So it's official, his name is Storm! Geeze, I need to update my signature!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

That's what I've been thinking! But I do like your new avatar.
Haaa I like it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! He has the sweetest face! <3 <3


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I just randomly looked at the first page of this journal and WOW Angel and Dangerous look SO different now! It's insane!
I might need to see a close up of this face you speak of. ;3


----------



## DangerousAngel

IKR?! Go check out my last set of pictures. The sweet face I speak of is in the picture of Dangerous by his Bubblenest! :3


----------



## DangerousAngel

We had one fun weekend! But it sure is good to be home with the boys (and girl) I missed them!
So nothing much happened with them except today I took down the divided tank. I had Eclipse's best interest in mind. He seems much happier back in his little hex tank. Chili is back in his old 2.5 which needs to be replaced because of dry erase stains on the glass. Sigh, no money now, it might have to wait.








But in the meantime I'd like you to meet our newest arrival CHLOE!!!


----------



## Elleth

She is so cute! I love her.  Congrats!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!! She is adorable! I'm wondering if she'll marble.


----------



## Elleth

I doubt she will (but anything's possible with these fish, lol) but I bet Storm will. He looks like a marble to me.


----------



## Tealight03

You'll love having a girl. Mine is so much more energetic and the least trouble of the three.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He will Elleth?!?! OMG SWEET!! He does have some red coming in on his head! I wonder if Lil will stop by and help me figure out what his coloring is.
She has some dark spots on her which is why I wonder.
I do love having a girl Tealight, she's super sweet! I'd like to upgrade her soon!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yay! New arrival! Is there a story behind it? Where did she come from? I love her color. I've heard that girls are different personality-wise- thats why I definatly want one. But I think I'm at my betta-limit right now. Speaking of which... you officialy have more bettas than me! (ARG- heh I'm pretty competitive) 
Yeah, I think he'll definatly marble. I know my Storm did- and still is. He's WAYYY more blue than when I got him. Actually, even Cinna is getting blue on him- before he was all red with just a tiny stripe of blue.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Right here! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=488713&page=39
I'm at my limit too. No more for me. LOLOL
Yep, he's definitely starting to change colors, he's got some red on his head, and his white coloring has faded into more blue!


----------



## PurpleJay

Sorry, I'm late but I wanted to congratulate you on your two new fishies 
Plakats are wonderful! First of all, they're so friendly and they don't fin bite often (FOR ONCE! YAY!), probably because their fins are so short XD
Storm and Chloe are beauties!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ah! Thats so sad about the original girl.  I just went to Petsmart this past week (first time in a while) ... and I was dissapointed. ALL of the bettas had clamped fins, dirty water, and VERY faded colors. I'm just glad Petco has improved, at least. Like, if I had gone to petsmart to buy a betta.. I might have walked out empty-handed. Thats how bad these guys were. I mean, with some special attention, I'm sure they would turn out to be lovely fish but... :-( Just makes me sad. And angry. I could rant all day about it. :-?
Yeah. It's really for 2 reasons for me- #1 Is just the amount of care for all those fish. Plus I have the 29 and the crabitat. #2 At this point I feel like my love and individual attention would be too stretched, ya know? Like, I try to go right up to everyone's bowls for a minute or two just to say hi. Part of it is that the 'betta table' at my moms is in this hard to reach corner in the living room, and I have to crouch down to see them... It just annoys me. So I'm less inclined to want to say hello to them ..... OK its sounds stupid but! >.< What can I say!? I'm tall and it really is a tight corner! 
Thats whats happening to my Storm! Minus the red. He's really quite a pretty shimmery equal blue/white mix now.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same as ours Dragon. It's so sad. :-( Those are my reasons as well. I do the same with my fish. I make sure they all get spoken to and seen. I'd like to get a new bed so I can sit with them better, and not run into it when I sit by them.
Thank you so much Purple! I'm really loving them!!
I know! That's why I'll be sticking to Plakats in the future.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I know. What I really want to do is confront the store manager, but I'm much too shy. :c My hope is that _someday_ I'll be able to do it...
Well, thankfully the situation at my moms is due to change. We're going to switch to another table in another place, but we can't pick it up from where it was repaired until my mom gets her car from the car garage. Hopefully we'll get it this week.
Wait, plakats are friendlier? I don't know if I would only buy plakats just becuase they don't fin bite. I mean, I like the way they look, but other fin types are too pretty to give up. Although, I might be able to stick to only crowntails (they wouldn't bite either, I imagine) and plakats. Not that I'm going to.
Speaking of which! Angel's seems to be letting his fins heal! YAYY! I hope he doesn't ruin the trend...


----------



## BettaBoy11

I accidentally un-subscribed. Sorry!
Chloe is adorable! I want a female someday. Storm is amazing too!!!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Is Storm a DTPK?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm the same way.
They are gorgeous, but it's just so frustrating that I wouldn't want to risk it. If I did, I'd get one, and put him in a 5 or 5.5 gal heavily planted. But I'm hesitant. I'd love to get a CT in the future! If they don't nip I'd definitely get one, and get Plakats, CTs, and fenales, maybe a VT too! I love VTs!
I'm so happy Angel is letting his fins grow! That's really great! With me, he never really quit.
That's OK BettaBoy! I'm actually not sure, his split is very wide and doesn't look like a normal DTs split, there's even son regrowth of some sort, and a strange extra piece of fin sticking out. So he could be DTPK, or he could be HMPK. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yeah, I get ya. Make it all 'perfect'. Thats what I'm going to do for my first aquabid fish. I guess you've never had a crowntail, huh? JEESE YOU'RE MISSING OUT! LOL ;-) Although I do think they are a bit more fiesty than other species. That can be a good or a bad thing though, really. I'm kinda back and forth when it comes to veiltails. I mean, I like the shape of Julius's tail, but not really Jay's as much. His is a bit more... uh. _Veil-y_. XD Like, Julius's are closer to fantail than Jay's.
Yes yes yes! Exept, now I'm sorta conflicted. I can't decide if, after you've sent his stuff, I should keep him in the bowl because he is so happy in there. I mean... I really don't like them as permanent homes- they distort the veiw so half the time you can't see the fish, plus, well, they're only 1.5 gallons. .. I dunno. :|


----------



## Heidispice

Chloe is pretty cute! I really like your super colorful tanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same here! Maybe a nice Plakat. :-D No, I don't have one! Maybe I'll get one in the future when one of my pass. I saw a gorgeous metal one that I'd love to have but I don't have the room or ability to get. But a CT is definitely on the future fish list LOL! I didn't know they were so fiesty!
I think I love VTs because my first is a VT. I just love 'em! XD <3
Whichever you choose is fine with me. I trust you keep the bowls clean and warm. For me that's all that matters. He ight start nipping a bit when/if you move him as I know it'll stress him. But you'll have the stuff so if you decide you want to move him he'll be covered. We might have to get his stuff out next week. This week has been a bit crazy so far. But we'll probably buy the shipping stuff on Friday when we go out.

Welcome to my Journal and to BettaFish Heidi! Thank you. I'm glad you like her!! I'm hoping to upgrade her to a 2.5 when the sponge filter comes in.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yeah! Or crowntail plakat. Or a rosetail... Oh! A grizzled one. I just remembered those exist (seeing someone get one)! OR! A marbled crowntail! Or.. (stopping myself now) ;-)
.. I'm just glad I'm not the only one who plans ahead ... >.<
A metal betta??? LOL jk XD
I don't know if they really are more fiesty. It might just be me. :lol:
Ah, but- that makes perfect sense! After all, Prince Lucas (a _crowntail_!) was my first!
OK.... I'm just going to wait and see.. (translation- his tank coming later gives me a chance to avoid the decision xP) If he bites beween now and then, I'll just move him. If not..?
Welcome to bettafish.com, Heidi! If you havn't noticed, it's a great site.. ;3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, I plan ahead, I've always been like that. Aww Prince Lucas was a CT?! I'd definitely get a CT in the future! I honestly don't get why they aren't as popular, I think they're gorgeous!!
That's completely up to you. I'm not picky, I know he likes smaller tanks. He seems very happy in his bowl.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

But it's fun! Planning, I mean. You know, the layout and stocking of future tanks....
Yup! ^.^ I _thought_ they WERE popular, becuase they're the newest type. But maybe that was a few years ago, and the hype has died down. 
Ugh.. I was kinda being selfish. I mean, if he likes his current tank, then he should stay there. End of story. Although, I do want to see him playing in bubbles, like you mentioned.  So I'll probably stick an airstone in there, becuase you can't really cycle a 1.5 bowl, which means a sponge filter is kinda pointless.


----------



## DangerousAngel

YES!
They are?? I did not know that! I guess the hype did die down.
Yes, I think he should. Especially if he's doing as well as you say he is. Adding an air stone would be a great idea! I bet a sponge filter would still be a good thing to have, and like I said, you'll have his stuff so you can switch things out. 

I've got some pretty exciting news, Kip and Chloe are off the floor!! And hopefully I can get Chloe into a 2.5. She seems a smidgen cramped in her hex tank. Hopefully her sponge filter will come in (CAF-10, LOVE IT) and I can get her set up. Here's a picture of all the tanks!







I'm hoping to get a 5 gal. kit for Oscar too, and some pea gravel for his tank! ARGH I really wish tanks and fishy stuff wasn't so expensive! There's this really cool tank that I want but can't get because it's like $45! :shock:


----------



## Heidispice

I really love your tank setup and display Dangerous! So colorful, even the walls and shelf are colorful. Is your whole house a blast of fun color? :-D

My tanks are spread out, 3 bettas at work, a 40g in the dining room, a 10g in my bedroom, and another 10g in the kids' playroom. Someday, SOMEDAY, I would love my own fish room! But, until my rugrats grow up and fly away from the nest, there is little chance of that happening. Once I thought the basement could work, but even with two heaters I couldn't keep the temperature up during our Wisconsin winters. 

As for crowntails, you might 'booo' me for it, but I'm not usually a fan of them. There's something sharp and spikey about their appearance that makes them seem less friendly. I've only had one of them, and he was a more aggressive guy, I just never seemed to bond with him. 

Thanks for the warm welcome Dragon!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! Actually yes it is! More so if/when my dad gets a new job and moves out. My mom will get his room and paint it!
A fish room would be amazing! I want to get a new bed so I can hang with my boys and girl better!
Really? I guess it just depends on the fish.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I'm _pretty_ sure. Don't be too suprised if you find that to be wrong. Actually, I think I'm going to look it up.
Yeah, I'm liking that idea more and more- it'll aerate the water, which is a good thing, plus I don't need to get another pump or anything. I already have stuff for my one pump to work for 2 sponge filters, from when Prince Lucas had his. It did chear him up, but didn't seem like it did anything. But who knows. Like you said- I'll have options.  
Yay! Is that a brand of sponge filter? Why do you like it so much? They all look fantastic, like always! :-D I know, right Heidi? Thats why I love her tanks so much! I bet her house is a rainbow! XD
Why do want a new tank for Oscar? Isn't he already in a 5 gallon? Just curious.
And I KNOW RIGHT??? Money problems, my friend, always money problems... :frustrated:
@Heidi- BOOO!! :shake: Ha ha! :-D I'm kidding, of course- everyone has their own opinions. Thats what I love about them really: the tuff, jagged appearence. Of course, what really makes 'em good is when they're really softies! :lol: My betta Pegasus (who has since passed ) was a crowntail, but he was a real gentle guy. I loved him for it.. :-(
Edit- just saw your post, Dangerous.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good to know you won't need the pump or tubing! What about a heater? 
Yes itis, it is great for smaller tanks like a 2.5.
Oscar is in a 5.5 now. I'd like a 5 gal. for the filter so it wouldn't make as much turbulence.


----------



## MeredithNa

Gorgeous tanks! You definitely have a good eye for colour! I was wondering if you are still having problems with your plants leeching? I suggest getting some live plants to go in your tank. They won't cause any tearing or leaching and also put oxygen into the water and stabilise water parameters . I know that they don't have the same colours as plastic plants but I believe if you put live plants in your tank with your plastic ones you will find some benefits. I don't have any plastic plants because I found they tore my fish's fins.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ya, I definatly need a heater. I only have 2 right now. >.< Well, 3, counting the one in Cinna's 10 gallon. Which is sorta OK for now since it's summer but... I don't like it.
Hm, I'll check it out sometime. Do you know if it's on Amazon?
Can I see the kit you want? I'm pretty sure most 5 gallon tanks are actually 5.5, but maybe the kit is specifically 5? And how do you think that will help the turbulance? :| Sorry, I just don't get that.
@MeredithNa I'm pretty sure she has silk plants in her tanks, and makes sure they don't have any sharp parts.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you MeredithNa! It's gone now so he's fine. I was thinking about getting 1 real plant and seeing how I like it. Hopefully it will be fine in the gravel. But yes, all my pants are silk. I like them alot!
Yes it is on Amazon I think, but I'd suggest MarineandReef.com they sell it among other sponge filters and fish stuff.
It's the TopFin 5 gal. Starter Kit, it's what Dangerous is in. It has an adjustable flow internal power corner filter.
I'll leave the heater, no problem. What do you have now?


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> YES!
> They are?? I did not know that! I guess the hype did die down.
> Yes, I think he should. Especially if he's doing as well as you say he is. Adding an air stone would be a great idea! I bet a sponge filter would still be a good thing to have, and like I said, you'll have his stuff so you can switch things out.
> 
> I've got some pretty exciting news, Kip and Chloe are off the floor!! And hopefully I can get Chloe into a 2.5. She seems a smidgen cramped in her hex tank. Hopefully her sponge filter will come in (CAF-10, LOVE IT) and I can get her set up. Here's a picture of all the tanks!
> View attachment 586866
> 
> I'm hoping to get a 5 gal. kit for Oscar too, and some pea gravel for his tank! ARGH I really wish tanks and fishy stuff wasn't so expensive! There's this really cool tank that I want but can't get because it's like $45! :shock:


Which fish is in what tank?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

You could try Java Moss. All you need to do is stick it in there, or tie it to something, and under light it'll grow like crazy. When you trim it it you can put clumps in all of your tanks, if you wanted. I have to trim some of mine, I could send you some if you'd like. I'm pretty sure most beginner plants are perfectly fine with gravel.
OK, I'll definatly check it out.
Ahh, that makes sense. :lol:
You mean stuff-for-Angel-wise? I have everything I need for him, minus the heater. Which he has one in there right now, but it's not really 'his'. He likes the stuff in his tank currently, so it's up to you if you want to send his plants and decorations. I realized that I have an extra sponge filter around too, so I don't need that.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh, Java moss! I'll have a look for it today!
BettaBoy, Dangerous is in a 5, Storm is in a 2.5, Chili is in a 2.5, Oscar and Kip are in 5.5, and Eclipse and Chloe are in 1.7 hex tanks.
OK, I'll still send the stuff. So you don't need the sponge filter either? Great! His cup is also coming.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Nope. OK, cool. So, at this point, what exactly are you sending?


----------



## DangerousAngel

His castle, 2 plants, and his cup. I think it'd be for his own good to keep him happy in his bowl.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fishy updates!
Everyone meet Snowy!







We're having trouble getting him to eat so we're going to try changing foods. I'm going to try NLS. I was feeding the boys yesterday morning and dumped the whole jar of OO on the floor!  
Kip is getting a smaller tank, a 3 gal. he seems a little overwhelmed in the 5.5, also going to get Oscar that 5 gal. kit for the filter.
I'm taking in a Betta from someone on FB, hopefully he'll come in next week! His name is Mordin! I'm very excited!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

What happened to no more bettas? XD Lol but congrats. Snowy is beautiful!! (And has quite fitting name)
Do you have any pictures of Mordin? I'm excited for you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL I know! We couldn't pass him up, he was too cute! But he's my mom's, so b I'm teaching her about tank cleaning and stuff.
Oh yeah, here's Mordin! It's the only picture I have of him now.


----------



## Tealight03

Ohh Iove Mordin! How many do you have now? I went to count your signature but felt it wasn't up to date yet.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That'll make nine. But Snowy is my mom's, so 8 for me 1 for her!
I got some cool things to show you guys soon with the tank, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow, I took some meds and I feel funny. :/


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Aww, he looks cute! I bet his colors will change quite alot.
I'm lookig forward to it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! I hope his tank comes in soon! We finally got the box for Angel's stuff, well get it out to you next week!
Now, Dangerous has gone bare bottom, and I LOVE it!! Such a patient boy. <3 And look at Storm photo bombing LOL! He was headed towards Dangerous to check him out! :lol:







And here's Kip's new 3 gallon tank, he LOVES it. I got crafty with the craft mesh and made my own baffle for the output and input using suction cups! This tank has several light colors to choose from, we're using pink now! :-D I'm going to have to get him a new hide for now because his lighthouse is a little tall.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Beautiful tanks, as always! :-D
Glad Kip likes his new tank!
And WOW I LOVE your new avatar! Did you draw it yourself, or did someone on here draw it? I might have to try drawing one of my boys. (even though I'm not very good at drawing :roll


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I'm glad he does too! I'm looking into a Fulval (sp?) Speck 1.5 for Eclipse since he still isn't very happy in the hex tank. He shouldn't be happy in the wc jar.
Ao, drew it for me. Go to her thread to see if slots are open. I could try to draw one of your boys, my thread is in the Betta Art section too.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I hope you can find a tank he's happy in!
OK, I'll check those out.
Listen, I have to ask you something. Do you think you could send all of the stuff you were originally going to send for Angel? I kinda need it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I hope so too! I ordered that tank today, hopefully it'll come in soon!
Well the heater crapped out on us, and Snowy is in his tank, what is it that you need? I have his castle, cup, and plants packed up ready to be shipped.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

No, that stuff is fine. I was just wondering if the tank was still open. Are you sending them today?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm not too sure. We don't have much money so maybe Thursday. I hate not having money. :/


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Not having money SUCKS. :-? Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes it does! Especially when you're in need of fish supplies! This hobby is an expensive one! :lol:
I'll let you know when I get it out.


----------



## DangerousAngel

On this day 6 months ago I brought my baby Dangerous home. He's been the most amazing thing to come into my life in a while, He is the reason I love Bettas. I love you so much baby boy!







Today after a 50% wc














Everybody else is doing great!! Oscar is getting (hopefully) a Fluval Speck tomorrow, Eclipse's tank comes in, and Mordin comes in on Saturday!!










































We also bought a turkey baster today....Those are AMAZING!


----------



## Tealight03

This is one expensive hobby. I went to Petco to return an anubias and get a silk plant and walked out with a 10 gallon tank and a new fish. Oops. And turkey basters are amazing. I have one for each tank. They are like pooper scoopers for fish.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LMAO! I know that feeling!!
YES! It's so handy!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Double Post


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Congrats on the 6 month anniversary! 
And as always... :nicefish: 
Wow, you've got lots going on! That's so exciting! ^.^
Hey.. Chloe's tail is long.. I wonder what kind of tail Thirren has..? 
Yes, turky basters are life savers! ;-)
LMAO @Tealight _Oops_... XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!
Haha I know!
Yeah it is, it's hard to b prove to people she's all girl, but she is. Our Pet Smart has long finned females as well as the regular. Thirren is ADORABLE! I'm not sure what her tail type is though, I have troubles with female tail types.
YES! It's killing me how easy it is to remove poop and do my 50%, I gotta get back into Dangerous' tank as I missed a few pieces. Unless it's new.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good news, Eclipse's tank came in! It's PERFECT! The filter is AMAZING! I can even add more plants, Gallon wise it's a tad smaller, but shape wise it's larger!!








I do have some pretty crappy news, unfortunately Mordin will not be coming to live with me. Yesterday my friend (who is about my age) packed him up and drove to the post office, they overnight shipping was $31 which isn't bad, she was paying with cash and between the money she was given by her sister, brother and mom she had a total of $16, so I told her to call her mom to see if she could come help, but she was asleep so they left. Today she asked her mom if she could pay for the rest (and we would have sent her a check to repay her for what she had to pay) and her mom refused to pay. So we came to the decision that it would be best for her and Mordin if she just found someone local. So I have an extra tank with water, plants, gravel, and a hide in it. I'll probably sell it on here (anyone interested let me know, I'll get pics up soon.) and nab the 2.5 API AquaWave and save it for a rainy day, Maybe move someone or something like that.
I got this 5 gal. for Oscar today! I will set it up tomorrow! Can't wait!!








Tank stuff has completely blown up in my room OMG!


----------



## Tealight03

I have a question about tanks for you. Do you have a 3 gallon tank you'd recommend? I'm in the market for one for Killian. I feel like he's bored but don't really want to put him in something as large as a 5 gallon.


----------



## DangerousAngel

The API 3 gal. Kit is perfect IMO, It has a filter that you can baffle with craft mesh, the lights are really cool. Go back a page or 2 and you'll see it.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel

No problem!
I'll have some pretty cool updates coming soon, I'd do them now but I'm in a hurry to get Oscar in his new tank so we can go to the laundromat, our washers motor burned out while I was washing my clothes....not happy...not happy at all.


----------



## Axeria

Oooh! That tank is slick girl! Congrats


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks Axeria! It looks great! I think I'll add some IAL when I fnd some to make the water less bright. Poor thing though he got bumped against the side of the tank when I tried to move him in from the net, but he's ok. The lid wouldn't move up and I had my hands full and couldn't move the lid. But he's in now thanks to my mom who pitched in and helped just in time.
The filter of the tank is really nice! The output isn't too strong and with plants being in front of it, I think it'll work perfectly!
Here's the picture!







And Eclipse made his very first bubblenest!!














He really is adoring his new smaller tank!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

WOOHOO! That's awesome that Eclipse is so happy in his new tank!
Oh no! That's so dissapointing... :-(
How much do you think you'd sell the tank+stuff in it? And how big is it again?
LMAO Wait till it blows up your HOUSE!! XD 
Wait, is the tank you put Oscar in the Fluval Spec 5 gallon? I've always looked at it on amazon.. you think it's pretty good? Worth it's pretty hefty price tag?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know!!
Yeah it is, but I think I might consider purchasing a Plakat from a breeder. Still thinking. I'm getting some prices and stuff so if I decide I can do it.
LMAO!
Actually no, it's the TopFin 5 gal. tank. But it looks like the Fluval, it's definitely a great tank. I've heard the Fluval is good too. The TopFin one is much cheaper though.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh, OK. I didn't mean to pester you.
Hmmm. I'll definatly have to check it out then. It looks really nice.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No, no you're fine! 
I'm in a bit of a pickle right now, I was inquiring about a Black Platinum Dragon, just to look at prices, not necessarily going to buy, but the person I contacted found one for me and is having the fish shipped from there to him, just for me, I kept hinting around not being sure if I can get him (space, the possibility of me and my mom getting a job and being able to care for 8 while working) I really don't want to have to rehome again. ACK I don't know! I guess that's what I get for being curious. :lol: Although my mom has agreed to move Chili to her room...so yeah.
On a lighter note, I'm selling a tank with sponge filter and air pump if any of my subscribers are interested. It's a MiniBow 5.0 (5 gal.) It doesn't have the original filter (hence selling the sponge filter) or the stand thing (I threw it out not knowing what it was, or what it was for. I thought it was another lid! :lol: ) it also have a small scratch inside the tank from a decoration, but I assure you it won't leak. Here are some pictures:























The air pump is that blue one that looks like a turtle.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Um.. that is an _awesome_ pickle. :lol: I mean, really. For free?? I need to see a picture!
Did you forget to list the price or are you looking for offers? I'm guessing you're charging for shipping too? How about $25?


----------



## DangerousAngel

No, but he's for a great price! $30+$7 for shipping, in total $37! Here he is!







Uhm, I was thinking maybe $30 since the filter and air pump was coming with it. I'd have to see what shipping is and add that, then come up with something. If you're interested that'd be great, we already have your address. I'm using the money to save for a TopFin 2.6 for someone.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh wow, he's amazing! That's an awesome deal!
Ok, I'll have to see if I can afford it with the shipping tagged on. But yes, I was thinking of putting Julius in it.
I just got Angel's stuff! The purple plant is in Ray-Ray's bowl for now, because I just had to take out his plastic plant, the green one is in Jay's temporarily, and I'm thinking of putting the castle in the 10 gallon.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! I'm super excited! My mom is getting Chili, so I'll have space. Does anyone have any name suggestions?
Ok great!!!
I'm so glad! That's fine, I hope they like them! The castle in the 10 would be perfect!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Man, I haven't updated in a while! Sorry guys! I've been super caught up with the boys, and Chloe, my new fish Onyx (will explain in a minute), and just life in general. So there isn't much to update but thankfully everyone is doing well. Chili thinks it's time for another little trim on the fins *sigh* I think he just does that. Dangerous is happy and letting his fins grow back out!! But I've gotta learn that he doesn't mope anymore when he isn't happy, he chews. -.- I've moved my bed to where the tanks were so now they're in a warmer part of the room. They were hogging the AC!! So when I put them back up on the stands I put Dangerous closer to the head of my bed, but since Chili wasn't beside him, he started chewing a little. We went out for ice cream and came back and he had nipped. -.- but it's growing in nicely. Storm's split is growing in, it seriously looks like he has a third fin! 0.0 His Diamond Eye has progressed some, but he can still see. I've learned that holding my finger above the water gets him to come up for food. Yay!! I've even changed up his tank some! Oscar is doing fine as well, I think he is enjoying the 5 gal. He's still skittish, I'm starting to think that something happened with fingers while he was at the store, like banging on a cup, thumping, ect. so he might have some anxiety surrfacing with fingers. Poor thing. :-( I have just learned he might be a Giant! I'm getting measurements tomorrow! Eclipse is really enjoying his new tank! He's been bubblenesting (so is Oscar) and trying to let his fins grow! I gave him a 100% wc today and added a new castle! Kip got a new tank look, bare bottom, and he seems to like it! He's not too sure about being able to see Chloe from the bottom of the tank but he's getting used to it. I might have to try something else to baffle the filter though, the craft mesh is making the water bounce off the light and making a mess on the lid, and now it's making noise! Chloe is loving her new tank and castle with lots of plants!!
Here are some pictures!








































































I'll get a updated picture of Eclipse's tank tomorrow.
So with Onyx, he ships out to my transshipper on the 16th, I asked my seller last night if he could send him to someone named Koo Yang instead of Linda and he agreed!! I'm so happy with Mr. Koo!! He was patient with me and my questions and answered them, we discussed shipping methods and prices! It was great! With Linda I never got a response. That's a HUGE pet peeve of mine, especially when I need to make sure she got everything she needed, or I need help. I'm super excited about Onyx! I should be getting his tank and stuff next week!!

I have some pretty awesome news, in September my family and I are going on a week long vacation to Sanibel Island in Florida!!! My mom and I haven't been on vacation in 2 years, since we went to Hawaii! We leave on the 15th!! Now I get to teach my grandma what to do. I'll be doing large water changes before we leave so she doesn't have to worry about that.

Also guys, please keep my grandpa in your prayers, he went to get a brain scan last week to check for Parkinson's, he doesn't have it, but the neurologist didn't tell them anything else, instead he gave him a anti-seizure medication and sent him home. Well one of the side effects is unsteadiness, and Saturday he was unsteady. Him and my grandma were sitting on their dock (lake front property) and they decided to take care of some screws that were sticking out on the ladder steps, well he goes to take them out and drops the screwdriver into the water, he goes up to his shop to grab another one. There is a hole where the door slides and he caught his foot in it and fell forward. He bashed his eye into the handle of the wheelbarrow breaking his glasses and cutting the top and bottom of his eye, landed on his (already ailing) knee, and somehow scratched up his elbow. when he fell it knocked him out, so my grandma got a little worried and just as she was about to go check on him he starts around the corner coming back to the dock covered in blood, she asks what happened and he tells her. She offers to take him to the ER and he refuses and proceeds to want to finish the task, my grandma doesn't let him and take him to the house to get cleaned up. Yesterday they made an appt. with an eye doctor and went to see him today. When he made the appt. he failed to tell them he fell, he just said he had double vision, so my grandma makes him call them back. He has a black swollen eye, and the eyeball is blue from being bruised, but there is no damage that could hurt his eyesight. 
This all started when they went to Hawaii, he fell on his butt 3 times, it seemed that whenever he lifted one foot he fell backwards, he fell again at their house and he killed the towel bar in their bathroom. After that they made an appt. with their doctor who sent them to a neurologist. So that's where we are now. My grandma is doing really well with keeping his feet firmly planted on the ground, and can recognize when he needs to stop and rest.
My family and I are going to their house Saturday so my dad can finish the steps, and my mom and I can swim.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks to a group on FB, this happened today! I'm getting another Moss Ball or 2, and another type of Anubias! It's just going to be a decorative planted bowl. Maybe some day I can try live plants in my tanks.








And here is a picture of Eclipse's tank, like I promised.









Chili got a 100% today and got a new 2.5, I'm glad to get him out of his old one, the dry erase marker stained his other one. But now he has a clean one! It's the one Chloe was in. I'll post pics tomorrow! He seems to love it! I like how bright it is, I can see him better!!
When we went to PetCo. I saw a cute little small King that I wanted to bring home, he was so small and cute! He seemed to like me too! I should have gotten pictures! Next time I'll try!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

If Oscar really IS a giant.. well, that's rare. Getting petco king thats actually giant. 
I'm glad all of your bettas seem to be doing well!
And that is AWESOME! Man, I can't believe your going somewhere exotic and awesome when I'm sitting in my first days of high school.. NOT FAIR!! :-x No but really, AWESOME! :-D
I ALWAYS forget to get pictures of cool fish I see in the pet store..
And I have to ask- HOW do you get good pictures of your bettas? It's becuase the tanks you have come with nice lights, isn't it? .. THAT is the bane of never buying tank kits.. :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, he hated the ruler, but I caught him while he was sleeping and saw that he was just under 2 inches. Oh well, he's still my big boy! <3

Lol, yeah that was kind of the plan, no crowds! Well be staying in a cool cabin, not a hotel!! I'm so excited!!
Yeah the lighting probably helps, and I snap when they sit still. Some of the brighter lights makes them look darker though.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

He's handsome no matter what!
Awesome! Yeah, I'm not a fan of crowds either. If you get any cool pictures, you should post them!
My problem is always: they're moving around too much, the light glare is in the way (on the 1.5 bowls), or there's just not enough light. Blearrrgh. :-x And my mom gets mad when I try to move the lights around...


----------



## DangerousAngel

He sure is! He's being adorable right now, he's resting in a leaf of one of his plants, it makes the perfect scoop shape so he can sit comfortably! Gotta love him. 
Grr, I'm still thinking about that other King too! :lol: He's made me a King fan!
I will for sure! They'll all be here!
Bowed glass makes it hard to take pictures. Why does she get mad? You'll move the light back.

Check out this cute pic of Dangerous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

*Welcome Home Onyx!!*

So, I've had quite the exciting morning! I woke up early to be ready in time for the mail, which came and no box. I set up text notifications last night to track Onyx and just after the mail person delivered our mail I got a text saying he arrived at our post office. I cried. I was so MAD! So we jumped in the car and drove to the post office to pick him up, I wasn't leaving without him. I handed the lady my phone and she came back a few minutes later saying she couldn't find him, I grabbed my phone and showed her that he was there. I gave her our address and she went back again this time coming out with his box! we ran home and got him started in acclimation!
The box:









Acclimating:









Getting settled:









Acclimation didn't take very long. I floated him in the tank, and took water out with my turkey baster! He's now swimming happily in the tank, and becoming friends with Eclipse! Chili is enjoy Snowy's company! I think Snowy needed a friend.

As an update on everyone else, they all are doing just fine, Dangerous got his monthly 100% and didn't like the new tree I added so he chewed his fins a little to tell me to put his old tree back. :lol: silly boy! Chili has gone bare bottom and seems to like it! He thought he needed a hair cut, so his fins are a little chewed. Eclipse is doing swimmingly, Oscar is nesting, and is due for his 100% next week, I'm getting him a new hide too! Kip got a 100% to get rid of the cloudiness. He's also started a new nest! Chloe is doing fine, she's getting a new filter Friday! Snowy is happy! He got a heater that actually works to hopefully his tear will heal soon!


----------



## Tree

eeep! the rock looks so nice in your tank! how do you like it in person? gotta watch this journal now. I love reading them and seeing the pictures =)


----------



## DangerousAngel

Doesn't it?! I was excited to add it! I was shocked at how small it really was, but it fit perfectly!! Did it come from a pet store?
Haha thank you! =)


----------



## Tree

It came from my local fish store. They have really cool stuff in there. even amazing drift wood! that is how I upgraded from that rock to driftwood. Haha


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh really?! What's the name of the store? That sounds so cool!! I'd love to get into driftwood but out pet stores don't carry it. They carry cool rock, but nothing that stands out.


----------



## Tree

It's called Aquatic Pets in Northfield MN. 

here is their facebook account https://www.facebook.com/AquaticPetsNorthfield


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome!! Thanks!
I hope to have my unboxing video up later today btw!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Onyx is SO adorable!
What kind of personality does he have?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! So far he's been very curious, he's bubbly and very sweet!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So I got a new boy Friday, he's that Koi that I told you all about in 'The Ones That Got Away Thread' His name is Speckles. When we got him he couldn't swim very well, he just scooted along the bottom, so we thought warm water would do him some good (he was snuggling with me on our way home) unfortunately warm water didn't help. He struggles to go up to get a breath, so I moved him into a 1 gal with the water level low, when he goes up he sinks back down like a rock, he's been spending his days in a crease at the bottom of his hide, not coming out much, when he does he scoots along the bottom around the tank a little, then goes back to rest in his spot, he breathes heavily often. I'm not medicating now as he doesn't need the stress. I'm doing small water changes every other day. He won't eat either, I've even put it on his nose. Today I tried and he blew it off the tweezers! :shock: I got the picture. I've got towels around the tank to keep it dark. I made him a promise, if he get's better and eats, he gets a new tank. We're leaving for Florida in 3 weeks and if he doesn't improve at all, I might have to put him to sleep, which who knows, it might be for his own good. I've been stressing all day today. It's been a Monday. *sigh*
Anywho here's the cutie pie himself (I got to hold him for a bit too when I moved him, I might do that for a bit tomorrow too.)
















































And some new pictures of the boys, Plus Onyx!!
















































Tip: NEVER separate Chili and Dangerous, they killed their fins, Chili did it worse though. *sigh* I've moved Eclipse into my mom's room with Snowy, and he's stopped chewing on his fins!! What a great move! He even started a big bubblenest!!


----------



## Tealight03

Aww I hope he improves. Do you think he has sbd? 

Onyx is so pretty!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I do too. Actually I'm not sure. He isn't bloated at all, and I'm sure with all his not eating it would be better by now. He can't sit upright either, almost like there is a muscle problem or something.
Thank you, he's such a sweetheart! I have to get the big clump of scales off him though, I have everything I need except a spare tank (species is occupying it now) and an extra heater.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Speckles pooped!!! Surely that's a good sign?! He's still not eating, but he'll put a bloodworm in his mouth. I think Friday I'm getting him that 2 gal. His color is still pale, but he's trying. Bless his heart.

I put Onyx under today, he has a clump that I partially removed. He's in a recovery tank and doing well, he is a little blue from the iodine, and everything smells like Clove Oil. He should go back in in a few days!


----------



## Tealight03

Gosh I don't think I could ever attempt betta surgery. You're much braver than I am. 

Glad the new boy is improving!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh I know, I was horrified, I couldn't see him breathing so I was freaking out. I'm wondering now if we should have left it be, it seems the iodine burned him a little, it looks like he has ich, I'll be watching him and buying something if I need it. But he just ate, and is swimming.

Thank you, me too! I don't think I've ever been so happy to see poo! :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Onyx is doing great! He's back in his tank! He has a burned spot from the iodine but that and the clump should heal and go away with clean water.

Unfortunately I've made the heartbreaking decision to put Speckles down, he's not eating, and he's not getting any better. I'm going to try one more time to get him to eat something frozen. If he doesn't eat it I'll do it. He can't live on frozen bloodworms anyway. I think it'll be for his own good, even if he does eat it wouldn't be fair for him to have to live in a half gallon of water struggling to get air. I think if he was eating at the pet store it wasn't even helping him then, he was just as bad off as he is now. I'll be buying a small trinket box for him, and cremating him. I'll take his hide out and keep it with him. It's his. :-(


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Omg my male betta fish is named angel!!!!!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

How cool!!


----------



## Tealight03

Sorry to hear about Speckles. You gave him a chance at least.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks, I'm a complete wreck. You're right though, I gave him the best care I could, he has warm water, a place to hide, and someone who loves him. That's more than a Betta could ask for.


----------



## Tealight03

So true.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, we asked the guy we bought him from (and got $75 of store credit for him) and he said they fed him flakes, so we bought some. We'll see.


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Oh no speckles. I drew a pic of him


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, thank you for the drawing! I do have good news! He ate!!!! He needed flakes! I fed him one flake now, and around 6 he'll get another one! If he improves by Monday and is swimming I'll get his new tank, if not, then maybe this is more than what food can cure.


----------



## Tealight03

Yay! Hope he improves.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! He just a another flake!!


----------



## Innerbeauty

DangerousAngel said:


> I put Onyx under today, he has a clump that I partially removed. He's in a recovery tank and doing well, he is a little blue from the iodine, and everything smells like Clove Oil. He should go back in in a few days!


Oh my goodness you are such a good betta parent/keeper/owner. :thumbsup: I wouldn't have the slightest idea how to go about surgery. How did you learn?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha thank you InnerBeauty! I learned from my seller Luckyseven Betta on FB. 
I'll have pictures of Speckles up later, and pics of his new tank tomorrow!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, Just like I promised, and update on Speckles and a view of the other tanks!!
Thankfully Speckles is doing well, turns out he eats flakes! Ahhhh I was going to put him down all because I wasn't feeding him the right food!! I feel like such an arse!
So here's his tank!







And him flaring his fins a bit!








Well I got to go for now, but I'll post more updates when I get back!!


----------



## Tealight03

He looks good! Is he getting around better?


----------



## Johnson1905

He looks amazing! I'm so happy he is doing better  I wanted to cry when you were contemplating putting him down. His tank is beautiful


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's getting around a little better, he's definitely trying to act like a normal Betta. I bought him some OO flakes and he loves them!!
I know, I was absolutely bawling, I didn't know how I'd get through it. 
He does have a pretty bad twitch, so I'll have to watch that.

More pics!!!
























https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11221781_1469328046704671_7398953999291443696_n.jpg?oh=421f80808153bfd269ca502849f3e282&oe=5668DC56
[IMG]https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlp1/v/t1.0-9/11951747_1469327750038034_7645776344969479246_n.jpg?oh=e774e16fb5618cd9e914d9ec38082201&oe=565EE315

































































Dangerous doesn't seem to like the reduction in food, so he decided to chew off his fins, I'm also wondering if Chili is being a bad influence. He might just be the only one to get more than one pellet while we go on vacation. Darn it Dangerous!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I'm really glad Speckles is doing better! He's such a pretty fish, I wonder how he'll marble out..
So I see you went gravel-less on all of your tanks? Nice! Does it make it easier to clean or do you just like it better aesthetics wise?
Bold fin biters!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm not sure if he'll marble. It'd be nice if he'd stay the same color.
It's so much easier to clean, I don't have to worry about gravel when I do my 100% water changes! It makes finding and cleaning poop much easier! The aesthetics are nice too!


----------



## Innerbeauty

Hooray for Speckles!!

I love how your tanks look, especially the one with the pink lily.  You have your own distinctive style in the way you arrange, it's beautiful.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! I'm almost able to fill the tank all the way up!!
Thank you so much!! I love that plant too, I'll have to get more for the other boys and Chloe too!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, here are some more pics! I've been going crazy with water changes here lately!
Snowy is going to be getting live plants when we get back, something in his tank is tearing his fins, and my mom and I think he'd like them!
Starting with Eclipse (who hasn't gotten his 100% just yet)








Snowy








Storm








Kip gets his 100% today








Chili








Speckles and his full tank!! He might get some more plants soon!








Onyx gets his 100% today as well.








Chloe got new plants and filter cartridge, plus a 100%








Oscar, got a new filter cartridge today, and a 100%








And Dangerous, he get's his 100% Monday


----------



## DangerousAngel

So everyone expect Dangerous has gotten their 100%
Starting with Snowy








Eclipse and his new growth!








Onyx after his 100%








And 2 of Kip, I have the rock that Tree sent me in there!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Dangerous got his 100% today! All my tanks have now had 100%s! 









So we leave tomorrow, and I'll post pics from our trip here!
UGH I've busted my rear doing stuff to get ready, 100% for Dangerous, 50% for Speckles, Storm (new filter cartridge too) and Chloe, packed, vacuumed, took care of our mail, and worked out. It's no wonder my feet are killing me! Well, wish us safe travels, and wish my grandma and the boys and Chloe luck. I definitely know they're in great hands!


----------



## PurpleJay

UGH how are your fish all so beautiful? It's not fair XD

Kudos to you for keeping up with all those water changes! I'd freak out if I saw "10 100% water changes today" written on a sticky note on my fridge. How do you keep up with all of this?

I love the way your tanks look! As a pretty plain person (my tank is basically a cave with plants in all four corners), they look AMAZING.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL I try!

It wasn't easy, but I didn't do them all at once, that's key. I did a few over 2 or 3 days, resting in between each one. I have a schedule for the tanks, 50% one week for the smaller tanks, then full 100% the next week. Everyone needs a 50%, but today I got the poop, and topped everyone off. The 3 gal get a 100% every 3 weeks, with 50% in between, and the 5 gal gets a 100% once a month with 50% in between.

Thank you, I try to have lots of plants and hiding places! I'll be talking about some projects soon!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Heyo! Hope you enjoyed/are enjoying your trip, just wanted to stop in to say that I am following the journal, just not posting. :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey hey! I had a great time!! We found so many cool shells and even some sand dollars!!
I can't wait to tell you the plans for my tanks, I've been so busy since we got back, today we're headed to a car dealership to trade in my mom's car for a smaller version, they said they wanted hers back. Sweet!!
Kip gave me a HUGE scare this morning, after I fed him, he started swimming funny, and sank down to one of his plants and turned on his side and went limp for a few seconds, crap, I thought he was dead!! I was thinking 'I just fed him and now he keeled over on me! He's fine now, but it makes me wonder if he passed out for a second?


----------



## MikeG14

DangerousAngel said:


> Kip gave me a HUGE scare this morning, after I fed him, he started swimming funny, and sank down to one of his plants and turned on his side and went limp for a few seconds, crap, I thought he was dead!! I was thinking 'I just fed him and now he keeled over on me! He's fine now, but it makes me wonder if he passed out for a second?


I had that happen a few months ago when I was changing Sparky's water. I think he fainted or something, scared the heck out of me. He popped up after about 30 seconds and looked at me like, What? I wanted to jump into the tank and give him a hug. I was so relieved that he was OK.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh really?! I had just fed him, it seemed like still had a bit of food in his mouth, but he didn't.
Haha yeah, I was so happy he was ok!
I guess it's just a flukey thing.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Awesome! I love the beach; collecting stuff you find there is half the fun! :-D
I'm excited to hear them!
Oh my gosh. :shock: I wonder what that's all about. That would definatly freak me out. I can just imagine Angel laughing at my reaction.. "Fooled ya!" :roll:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh I know! It was lots of fun. I think my mom and I want to make a trip to Maine next fall! Just me and her!
I wonder too, talk about morning heart attack! LOL yep, that sounds like Angel! How's he doing?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Fantastically! Oh, and I think his pectorals are turning lavender! Interesting, huh? I'll probably miss those 'angel wings' of his. I might try to get a picture of it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh really? I'd like to see pictures!

So, about those projects, Speckles is getting a complete redo! I'm adding some Java ferns in mini tera cotta pots, (hey, I might even try my hand at sand, but IDK how I could do a 100%) and then I'm going to get a few Ghost Shrimp to eat the flake pieces that falls to the bottom! I'm SO excited!!
And Snowy is getting some live plants!
Chloe and storm are getting a few new plants, and a new hide!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, so my new boy's name is Jasper! You can ready on him here!!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=610298

Dangerous and Storm got their Halloween on!!!
















And here's Speckles new setup! My first planted tank!!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Thanks a lot... Now you are making me want to go Petsmart and pick up some of the Halloween aquarium ornaments..


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL glad I could help! ;-)
Chloe is getting a planted tank todag! I'm buying a different tank, like what Speckles has. Hopefully the bottom will stay cleaner. The bottom of her tank is always dirty, a good majority of it isn't poop, and she isn't fed flakes, so IDK. I think this time I'll do mostly Java Fern.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Alright, I got some good ones, I'll try to get them up tomorrow. Unfortunately, he nibbled his fins a bit. :-( I think it was becuase he was cold, but I got a heater in there, so he should be nice and toasty now! He may also be bored with his decorations, they've been in there since I first got him. I'll switch at least his plant, maybe buy him a new hide of some sort. Actually, you make me want to get a Halloween-themed one! Dangerous and Storm's tanks look so... _spooky_ with their's. :lol:
Speckle's tank looks awesome! Looking forward to seing Chloe's too! And something to consider with having sand- I've read that 100%s aren't really that good- they strip the graval, decor, and walls of invisable beneficial bacteria film. And it's possible to siphon sand, I think you just have to hold the siphon a little above the surface of it. Or, Russel has mentioned that she uses some kind of tubing or something for siphoning sand. Just saying.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww that's ok! I'm glad he's toasty warm now! I cannot wait to see more pictures of him!! 

I'll get her tank pictures up soon!
I am actually doing the planted so I won't have to do 100%s on so many tanks, but if I need to I still can, just not remove anything. I like doing them to keep the glass clean, and to clean the decor, i don't like the slimy coating it gets LOL :lol: I'm just anal like that!  I find that my turkey baster sucks up poo, but not the sand, as it's heavier, so it all works out. I'm loving it so far!! I think all my small ones will eventually get planted!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's Chloe's tank!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

DangerousAngel said:


> Kip gave me a HUGE scare this morning, after I fed him, he started swimming funny, and sank down to one of his plants and turned on his side and went limp for a few seconds, crap, I thought he was dead!! I was thinking 'I just fed him and now he keeled over on me! He's fine now, but it makes me wonder if he passed out for a second?


I have that same reaction to cheesecake!

Seriously though, I hope he is okay.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LMFAOO!!
Oh yeah, he's doing great!! I gotta get him ready for a wc so I can add his Halloween tree! It glows just like Storm's hide!


----------



## BettaBoy11

BettaSplendid said:


> I have that same reaction to cheesecake!
> 
> Seriously though, I hope he is okay.


Two or three days ago I looked at Pi's tank and he was lying on his side! He's fine now though...


----------



## BettaSplendid

BettaBoy11 said:


> Two or three days ago I looked at Pi's tank and he was lying on his side! He's fine now though...



Had you just fed him?

Mini heart attack. It must be horrible to see them like that. 

Dangerous, your planted tanks look awesome! Yay! I like the colorful silk tanks too. It neat to have different themes going. You have some pampered fin-friends.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Yeah, I have. He's perfectly happy now! He's working on another bubble nest.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh no! I'm glad he's ok! Chili and Angel did that when they shared the divided tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bad news guys. He's the first one I've lost.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6670786#post6670786


----------



## DangerousAngel

So it was Columnaris that got him. I laid him to rest today, now I can mourn. 








I'm waiting to get some flowers and a marker with his name on it.









I'm deep cleaning Dangerous's tank tomorrow with vinegar, and adding a few pieces of AQ salt to his cup to hopefully kill any bacteria in him. I'm doing this because I used the turkey baster Tuesday night on Storm's tank when I did that 50%, and not knowing he had Columnaris, and would pass (even thought I had a feeling he would) I didn't clean the baster before I used it Wednesday for Dangerous's 2 gallon clean because his filter went out for a day. So just to be on the safe side, I'm cleaning out his tank, and dosing his cup with a bit of salt to kill anything. I couldn't bare to lose Dangerous too. I'd be done.
I'm moving everyone around tomorrow, I think having Speckles beside him will help Dangerous, Chloe will go where Speckles was, and Jasper will go where Chloe was.
And Mr. Oscar got one of those 5.5 I had laying around, I got a new Tetra Whisper 10i for the tank, so this may only be temporary, unless I like it and don't want to put him in a regular 5.
Here it is!









On the topic of the 5 gallon tanks, can someone _please_ tell me what happened to the TopFin 5 gal. Kit with corner filter? (that's what Dangerous has) I can't find any at Pet Smart or their website, or Ebay, or Amazon. What happened???


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wow, what a beautiful memorial.
Don't worry, I know it sounds silly, but I just have a _feeling_ that Dangerous has a long life ahead of him. 
From my experience, bettas _always_ seem to be better off with a neighbor betta or two. It's probably not for everyone, but if a bettas ever seems down, it wouldn't hurt to try. Having them in _divided_ tanks though, seems to be very different. Much more dependent on a peaceful personality. Of course, if you have lots of bettas, it's hard to get them all next to each other. :lol: Thus, the betta table was born, but already we have to get a bigger/longer one. :roll:

Oo! Oscar's tank looks awesome!
Are you talking about this one? Just did a random, quick search of it. Don't know anything about the tank.
http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=%2Ffish%2Faquariums%2Ftop-fin-5.5-gal-aquarium-starter-kit-zid36-17829%2Fcat-36-catid-300065%3Fnull
Argh, forget it. I can't get the link to work.


----------



## DangerousAngel

YES!! All my boys are like that, they get upset when someone isn't beside them. Except Oscar, Jasper, Chloe, and Onyx, they're on bottom shelves, and Onyx is on my bedside table. Thank you, I think he will too, I'm just bring an overprotective anal Betta mommy :lol: I did does him with some salt to be safe so I think it helped.

The link still didn't work. So it's not the one that resembles a Fluval Speck.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nvm, I actually have 3 of those 5.5 tanks.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Really?! Wow, interesting. You'd think it would be more commenely known. Most people would say that bettas are better off alone.
LOL, aren't we all? Not necessarily a bad thing. :-D (my mom and dad would disagree, say I worry way too much... think no one else fusses so much about their fish... guys, meet this ENTIRE forum.. :roll
You have _3 extra_ 5.5s?! You really have a horde of fish supplies, don't you?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Hey, did a mini update focusing on Angel in my journal. Check it out.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know!! I'll be making a thread for that one! It's very frustrating! One time it was there, the next GONE! 
Lol yes we are! :lol:
I worry WAYYY too much about my fish, we all do here. But the deep cleaning was very successful, he had a little salt dip in his cup so he could be good. But I had to remove Storm's plants because they KILLED his fins, now on his Caudal he has a fin tag, and he's chewing it! Grrr
LOLOL yes I do, that's why I'm trying to sell it! But some things you just can't part with! ;-) I'll be updating my sales thread pretty soon.

I got Chili's tank planted in Storm's honor today, I'll have pictures up soon. I'm headed off to my friends 18th birthday party!!

Great, I'll go see!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I lost you 1 week ago today. I will love you forever my sweet boy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

*Sigh* I'm sorry Onyx.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6700570#post6700570


----------



## Tealight03

Sorry to hear about both boys. What a terrible week.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you. Yeah, it's been a pretty bad week and a half. 
Here's a picture of Chili's planted tank, sorry I forgot to post it!









And some tank updates! 








And Dangerous's picture! Done by Ashley's Fis Art on Facebook, along with Storm's picture!
















AWWW


----------



## DangerousAngel

I hate my laptop sometimes.
Speckles tank!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wow, the planted tanks will look fantastic once they fill in! I love both of those pictures, awesome art. Things will get better, just hang in there!
Is it just me or does Speckled look fat? :3 Did someone skip fasting day?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!! One of Chili's plants is dying tho, I'm not sure how I'm going to replace it. :/
LMAO he's just a little pudgy I think, but it's hard to feed him flakes, because you can never tell if it's too much, or not enough. I'm definitely trying to lower his food intake, I don't want him to get too pudgy. It also doesn't help that he prefers to lay in the sand, and not swim much. :lol:


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ooph, that sucks. You took it out? Dying plants release lots of nitrites into the water. I've found that out the hard way.
Lol!! Ghost is the same! He's so lazy; he always has a HUGE stomach, even when I try fasting him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Not yet, I haven't had the chance, Tha might explain why he's been a little lethargic. I'll replace it Friday when we go out.
LOL maybe they were just meant to be a little pudgy :lol: ;-)


----------



## DangerousAngel

For Onyx.









Did I post one of Storm's?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Lol, that's it.. :lol:
It's beautiful. And yes, you posted Storm's already.


----------



## DangerousAngel

:lol:

Thank you so much! Oh good, I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Speckles is getting to be a big boy, and I noticed his 2.5 was a little cramped, I upgraded him to a Marineland 3 gal.! He LOVES all the space!


----------



## Tree

Yeah! happy bettas! 

what a nice memorial for Onyx. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes!!! We love Happy Bettas!!
Thank you so much! As soon as it gets dry outside, I plan on placing their stones on where I've laid them.


----------



## Tree

awwww what a sweet idea. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey everyone!! Things around here have been a little crazy! My laptop went bonkers and I thought I lost everything, but it's all OK now.
Here is the picture of Storm, and Onyx's stones, I plan on putting flowers in between them.








And a belated Happy Halloween! I carved a Betta into our pumpkin!








So, some strange things have been going on with the boys and Chloe. To those who have ever doubted Chloe's womanly-ness (yes, that's a word now) She dropped eggs Friday night, she was extremely bloated, and acting kind of weird, I was texting someone talking about tanks, and looked up from my phone to find it snowing eggs! She passed a few other strange things in the morning, some white stringy things, and a yellow and black clump, that looked like poo, but came out of her egg spot. O.O Strange. Jasper hasn't been acting like himself, twitching (no signs of ick or anything like that), clamped fins, and laying at the bottom, I did a wc yesterday and that seemed to perk him up, but today he's back to not feeling well. I'm keeping a close eye on him. He is still eating, so that's a promising sign. And Snow hasn't been feeling well, he's on the bottom a lot, not eating much, zipping around, and just acting strange. My mom did a 50% today and it seemed to help a little, but we're watching him just to be safe. For the past few days his breathing has been heavy too.
In more positive news, Chili and Chloe got new plants, and they seem to be doing great! I've started a new bottle of Prime, Dangerous loves his new 5.5, Speckles Cherry shrimp are shedding and doing well, Kip's getting a new tank like Speckles soon, Oscar got his 100% yesterday, and Eclipse almost has a full tail again! He's got some impressive ventrals! 
How about some pics!
Dangerous:








Speckles:








Kip:








Oscar:








Chloe, and Chili:








Jasper:


----------



## Innerbeauty

Those stepping stones are beautiful!  I put Emmett in a plant, maybe I should paint a rock and put it in.... You have inspired me!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That would be a beautiful idea!!

Jasper now has a skint spot on his head. He must have done it when he slammed into his hide, he was having a twitching fit, and ran right into it head first. Sigh, Seems like I'll be doing a wc tomorrow.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Jasper and Snow are back to normal! They're doing really well, back to their old selves!

I have some super exciting news coming up, so please stay tuned!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I love the stones, and the pumpkin! Glad to hear everyone is doing better.. you're killing me though! What's the big news??


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!

As for the big news, I'd like to introduce to you all Oliver! My new adopted Plakat! He's coming to me from a friend on FB, she's been trying to sell him since I got Onyx (this boy was my plan B had Onyx not made the trip) She's selling him because she's working on a spawning project and needs room. So for everything he was $25. I moved Speckles back into his 2.5 from the hospital tank (he's not been himself) and got new plants for the 3 gal he had. I'm trying some new plants, like Dwarf Hairgrass, and Moneywort. I'm getting Flourish to help my plants out more tomorrow, along with a new hospital tank (because miss derp over here broke hers while trying to wash it *headdesk*)
So anyway, Oliver is going to be shipped to me Tuesday and should be here by Thursday or Friday (I hope ASAP) Here he is, and here is his tank!
















And, of course, everyone else!
Dangerous








Speckles








Kip








Oscar








Chili








Jasper








Chloe


----------



## BettaBoy11

Is Oliver a marble? He looks so cute!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Plakats are the best kind of surprises.  Hope his trip goes well and he arrives safely and quickly.

I love that you carved a betta into the pumpkin. That is something I would do. If I ever have to have an "ink blot test", it'll go something like this:
"tell me, what do you see here?"
"...a betta..."
"...okay....what do you see in this one?"
"oh another betta! Yay!"
"okay. This one?"
"WOW! A BETTA!"
"I see. How about this one?"
"oooooh, a halfmoon!"
Excited: "you see a moon, not a fish?"
"no, no, a halfmoon is a type of betta! Yay!"
"oh. I think we are done."

Hehehe.

I love your framed Dangerous picture. I think I will paint my fish. It looks really good with the matting and frame matching his fin colors!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm not sure of he's a marble or not, I'll have to ask!

Thank you, I actually got the idea from FB, I just HAD to do it!
LMAO that would SO be me!
'Ooh, that one looks like a Crowntail!'
'A what?'
'A Crowntail Betta!'
'Oh dear'

Thank you btw, we got it framed at Michaels. It was expensive, but SO worth it! They do great framing work!


----------



## Innerbeauty

^ ROTFL yes, that is so funny.... you two....

Oliver is GORGEOUS!!!! I am so excited to see pics!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOLOL! 

Thank you! If I knew how to post FB videos I'd post the video of him, he has such a sweet personality, he's going to be so spoiled! I'll have an unboxing video too!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Do you get Michael's coupons through your email? They have great coupons. A lot of custom framing ones too. And yes, they did an amazing job! Bettas are already living art.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I don't think we've gotten those! I'll have to check! Thanks!!
Yes, they are! <3


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ooh, Oliver looks very pretty, and the tank you prepared for him looks awesome too! And I love that little glass 'fish' on the bottom of Dangerous's tank.. What is the plant all the way on the right in Oliver's tank? I have a mystery plant that looks just like it.
LOLOLOL!!! You guys are too funny.. I'd probably do the same, with some dragons mixed in too.. 
"Oh look! It's a dragon facing off with a crowntail! See, the betta is flaring,and the dragon is breathing fire at him..."
*blank very concerned scare* :shock2:
"I have an active imagination, thank you very much!"
:squint:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks!! I got that fish when we were in Florida.
I actually forgot what it's called, but it's a fern of some sort.
LOLOL Right?!


Well I have some unfortunate news, Speckles has been ill, and he's not improving, he hasn't eaten in a week, and he looks miserable, if he doesn't pass between now and tomorrow I'm going to let him go. He can't live like this anymore, it's breaking my heart. He's just gone downhill.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well...:-(
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6768002#post6768002


In some happier news, Oliver is due to be delivered tomorrow! I got either Chili or Chloe a new Anubias, and since Speckles passed and I had to take his tank down, Kip got all his stuff, unfortunately the Cherry Shrimp didn't make it. :/









Everything except the ring, heater, and tank of course is Speckles'


----------



## DangerousAngel

We got Speckles cremated, and put him in his box.









How about a weekly fish update!
We got Oliver in!! Here he is!
Acclimating and Exploring!
















He is just FULL of personality! He is LOVING the DHG, and is eating well. He's very curious. I'm going to give the filter in his tank about a week or 2 to see how he adjusts to the flow, but I may need to find something else.
And here is everyone else, They are all mourning, but doing well, Dangerous had a bout of diarrhea because of the stress, but a 100% and small salt dip has him feeling like his old sweet self. I'm a little worried about Oscar, but I'm going to fast him to see if that helps, and I'm concerned about Kip, he's been laying around more, and not been excited for food (but he does eat) I'm wondering if he's just getting old. Chili got a new Anubias, that he's been using as an umbrella LOL! I'm been having some issues with the Anubias tho, I know I need to keep the rhizome out, but many of mine have such short roots, that keeping the roots in the ground without covering up the rhizome is very hard. I'm very frustrated.
Jasper has been making a HUGE bubblenest, and Chloe is doing fine, she just needs a new filter cartridge.
On to the pictures!
Dangerous:








Kip:








Oscar:








Jasper:








Chloe:








Chili:








And Oliver:


----------



## Innerbeauty

*eek* must steal the new boy.... mesmermized by his little grouchy mouth....


----------



## DangerousAngel

He has the CUTEST grump face!


----------



## DangerousAngel

And before I forget, my Halloween costume!


----------



## themamaj

Great costume!!! Each of your fish are so pretty. You have done a good job on your tanks.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I really love your tanks! They are gorgeous.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!!
I've just gotten birthday money in the mail from a friend and I think I'm going to get the stuff to plant Dangerous's tank!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Also, I got Oliver moved to a smaller tank (Speckles 2.5) and I had to put Oscar in the hospital tank with some AQ salt because he was all clamped up and laying on the bottom, turns out when I switched water conditioners he didn't like it, so I've poured it out and am using something I won. I got a kit with water conditioner, color enhancer, vitamin boost, and water clarifier. I gave his tank a 100% and put him back in, and he's right as rain!
Oliver's tank:







And Oscar's tank:


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

So glad to hear how well Oliver is doing! He does indeed have quite a cute face. (But he doesn't seem too happy about it :lol 
All of the tanks and their inhabitants look wonderful, as usual. 
I lovvvve your costume! You look great! 
Yay for money! When's you birthday? 
Picky, picky fish. Who knew they favored certain _water conditioner_ brands??


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL yeah! I really love him, he's been a lot of help with the loss of Specks.
Thank you!!! :-D
My birthday is November 27, a week from tomorrow!! I'll be 17!
I know right?! Stinky boy! LOL :lol: ts the Acurel Kit, look it up, it's apparently a new product, I LOVE it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, I got some birthday money from a friend, and I used it today to plant Dangerous's tank!!


----------



## Tealight03

I love Dangerous' tank! I'm trying live plants as well. They are doing ok but not super great. I might need a better light.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! Yeah, they can be tricky, all of mine are doing fine, I'm having troubles with the Anubias coming up out of the sand though.


----------



## Sadist

Some of those anubias can be so hard to keep down. I put the roots in the sand, then plant a rock over that area to keep it from coming out every time I bump it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh, that a good idea! I'll try that when I do Chili's tank again.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I leave some of my anubias floating. They will grow longer roots looking for soil.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

DangerousAngel said:


> LOL yeah! I really love him, he's been a lot of help with the loss of Specks.
> Thank you!!! :-D
> My birthday is November 27, a week from tomorrow!! I'll be 17!
> I know right?! Stinky boy! LOL :lol: ts the Acurel Kit, look it up, it's apparently a new product, I LOVE it!


That's good! Moving on, ya know?
Woo hoo! 17! Dang. That's a pretty big deal, right? You excited?
:lol: 
Huh, interesting. It's made by a company I've never heard of but sounds like it has some good products. I'll keep it in mind..
Dangerous's tank looks _awesome_! Ugh.. but for all their good qualities, plants CAN be a hassle to deal with. Oh well! :roll: I can't offer any advice on the anubias since I've never had it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh ok! I'll have a weekly tank update here pretty soon! I tied some left over Anubias to lava rock and Jasper's hide and put it in his tank! It looks really cool!


----------



## DangerousAngel

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> That's good! Moving on, ya know?
> Woo hoo! 17! Dang. That's a pretty big deal, right? You excited?
> :lol:
> Huh, interesting. It's made by a company I've never heard of but sounds like it has some good products. I'll keep it in mind..
> Dangerous's tank looks _awesome_! Ugh.. but for all their good qualities, plants CAN be a hassle to deal with. Oh well! :roll: I can't offer any advice on the anubias since I've never had it.


In a way yes, but more like, helping me cope.
Yes it is! But next year is the big one! 18! But I'm very excited, I'm being taken to a surprise the week after. I don't know where we're going, but it's fun, so I've heard!
It is, I'd Google it, it is doing a fantastic job!
Thanks, he is loving it so far!! I've has to add a fake plant to help with the filter flow.
Yeah, my Anubias have been the worst, but, I'm working it out!


----------



## themamaj

Tank looks incredible! I have problems with anubias too. Just when I think I have it where I want it, it gets bumped and up it floats. Thread or fishing line works good to tie it if you need to. I have also put rock or cave on edge of roots to help. 

Wow 18! Hope your surprise is extra fun. I have a daughter that is getting ready to turn 16 next week. Special milestones


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! Haha yeah, it sure is a pain!

Thanks, I'm so glad it's just going to be my grandparents, my mom, and I.
Oh that's exciting! When is her birthday?


----------



## themamaj

My daughter's is Nov 28


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey, the day after mine!! That's awesome!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I had something special planned for Storm, Onyx, and Speckles since they wouldn't physically be here with us for Christmas. I finished them today!









And now for weekly tank updates!!
I think I'm going to switch out for white sand in Dangerous's tank.








Oliver








Kip, he's been a little under the weather, but he is feeling a little better, I gave him a wc and he perked up a little.








Oscar








Chili, with a Chloe photo bomb. His tank is still a work in progress. I think I'm going to go more for ferns.








Jasper, I'm SO proud of his tank. I got a few live plants in there! I really would like to plant his tank sometime!








And Chloe


----------



## themamaj

I have that same barrel in Chilli's tank  What type of heater do you have in his tank? Looking for one for smaller tank I have. Oscar's tank is beautiful with the colors. I never thought of a non substrate tank but that looks amazing. Where did you find the wood piece in Jasper's? Your live plants look really nice mixed in. Chloe is such a cutie! Is she a halfmoon? Great job on all the tanks. Love seeing the pictures. So neat your birthday is day before. Actually my son's birthday and my daughter's birthday are both the 28th. They are 9 years apart to the day! He will be 25 and she will be 16. And the other cool thing is she is adopted from Russia. I call them my twins 9 years and 2 countries  They even look alike. Pretty amazing how God worked that out!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have a Great Choice 7.5 watt heater in his tank, you can find them at Pet Smart.
Thank you, I really love gravel free tanks, it's just so much easier to care for, especially during water changes.
Chloe is actually a Pet Smart long finned VT. As for Jasper's hide, I found it at Pet Smart as well. He LOVES that thing!
That is SO cool! God has his ways, that's for sure!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think Kip is just getting old, but I'm still not for sure. I got him moved to storm's old 2.5 (after another deep cleaning first) and he's been much more active, but he;s still not wanting to eat, he just doesn't seem to want it, but he will eat. Strange..
Anyway here it is!









Everyone else is doing great, I did a wc for Chloe and Oscar too yesterday, so I'll post pics soon. I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, I'm extremely thankful for my boys, and my little Betta family over here. Enjoy your day guys!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just like I promised! Oscar, and Chloe!
















And once again Happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone is having a good time with family, I'm playing Mexican train now (and losing very badly) :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

I thought this week I'd post pictures of just the boys, since nothing much has changed in their tanks, I'll be re-planting Chili's tank, he's biting again, and I think I've gotten down to the issue, he like lots of thick tall plants, and now, he doesn't. I'll be running by Pet Smart for filter media, so I can grab those, and maybe, just maybe, 2 bags of white sand for Dangerous. I hope I can get Chili to stop biting, he's being a bad influence again, Dangerous decided that he needed to make a few nips -.- I can't think of anything else being wrong, so I'll hope for the best.
anywho, time for pictures! This is of Jasper's tank, the only one that changed this week.








And just some close ups.
Dangerous








Oliver








Kip








Oscar








Chili








Jasper








And Chloe









What about Snow and Eclipse?! I'm sure you all have been wondering about them, Snow has given himself a clean-cut hair cut, and he has a little bubble on his eye, but he's doing well, and eating good, and Eclipse has pretty much grown his tail back, but torn the top part of his DT. Snow and Eclipse are having a nest-off, to see who can make the most impressive nest, they've already started again after their 50% LOL!
Snow








Eclipse









I had a really nice birthday Friday spent with family, I'll have to take a picture of the blown glass Betta (to represent Dangerous) that my grandma got me! I also got a sweater (that's too big LOL) a gift card to Kholes, and a gift card to Pet Smart..hehe


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, we got our tree up too, and we finished up decorating the house!









Here are the ornaments for Storm, Onyx and Speckles on the tree too.








Their gotcha dates are on the back.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Last one, I promise LOL.
I asked for a certain necklace for my birthday and I got it! It says 'Forever In My Heart' It has an urn in it, and we put Speckles ashes in it. <3


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that is so sweet.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks Sadist, I really love it.

So I got Chili's tank done yesterday! I used my gift card to buy a 25 lb bag of white sand (they only had 1 5 lb bag) and I got some Water Wisteria, and Anarchis. I'll be grabbing some Flourish Friday, I didn't get it yesterday because the guy said their corporate removed their plant care stock..-.- 
















And now for Chili's tank! He has the 2 plants I bought, plus some Moneywort.









I have an extra birthday surprise today, and I don't know where we are going (I'll post about it after we get back!) so tomorrow I'll be redoing Dangerous's tank, and on Saturday I'll be planting Jasper's tank, I just need to grab one more plant!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, uhh, this little guy happened today..He has the working name of Igneel, but other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Cup pic!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, look at that face! He doesn't know if he wants to be a piebald or not. I love his dorsal.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! LOL! He's got this big white splotch on the top of his head. He's just so unique


----------



## DangerousAngel

*Weekly Tank Updates!!*​









































































So everyone is doing well, Chili still has a lack of a tail. Jasper got his tank planted today, and I love it! My new boy is doing very well! He's eating and exploring!
I got everyone (except the new boy because I bought him after I bought the stockings) a stocking, here they are!


----------



## Sadist

I love your tanks! They're so different from each other, and each is beautiful.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much! I work very hard on them, and I guess sit pays off! :-D


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love the little stocking ideas. That is precious.

I am loving all your PLAKATS! And YOU are a stunning beauty. What a sweet necklace. If they lived as long as they are loved they would live forever. Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. Sigh. Lovely babies. At least they were appreciated by you, that is all they could ask for, a loving human.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I can't wait to fill them with a plant! I have to get one for my new boy!

Awww, thank you so much!
I sure do wish it worked like that. But I know they'll live on my my heart, I gave them everything a Betta could ask for. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

*Weekly Tank Updates!!*
So everyone is doing pretty well, I got Oscar's tank planted! He's been having some real troubles with his SBD, after I got him back in his tank he was floating upside down under one of his plants. Scared me to death. But after a day of fasting he seems to be much better! I've reduced his food intake to just 3 pellets twice a day, so far it hasn't helped much. I'll just keep up with regular fasting. Poor guy.
Our new boy which I think we've named Buttons (possibly Igneel) is doing pretty good. I've learned he is afraid of the dark, so I have to turn his blue night light on when it's time for the boys to go to bed. Poor thing, the second night I had him, I thought he was dying, he was breathing heavier than I've ever seen a Betta breathe (even after what I witnessed with Storm) The next night he did the same thing, but he was zipping around, like he was having a panic attack, keeping the light on at night helps him, so he can see his tank. I re planted it to make it a little more cozy for him, since he likes the cramped place under the filter.
I got Chloe some Cherry shrimp to help with the algae, but I haven't seen them at all. It doesn't look like she ate them either, she's not fat. Hurmph.
I got to do a little Christmas shopping for them, I got a big bottle of Bloodworms, a package of 3 mossballs, and I got Dangerous a new tree, because his was coming apart.








And here is Dangerous's new tree, unfortunately he's made himself into a DT since I put it in -.- Grrr I hope it'll grow back?








Oliver








Kip








Oscar








Chili and Chloe








Jasper








Buttons/Igneel








So all in all everyone is fine, and I've learned that 9 a.m is too early for Kip to eat, I turned on his light one morning, and he was still resting, and he gave me the biggest fish glare I've ever seen! Needless to say he eats after I get up for the second time. LOL


----------



## DangerousAngel

The shrimp has been found! He was found yesterday just chillin' in the filter feeding on the cartridge. Both of them were in there todya, So I've since moved them to Dangerous's tank, and frankly, he could care less. LOL


----------



## Sadist

Wow, thsoe crazy shrimp! Did they jump up there or something?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Actually no, I have a Tetra Whisper 3i in all my 2.5 gal tanks, so the intake tube sucked them up with bubbles. Crazy little things! I haven't seen them in Dangerous's tank the morning, but I'm sure they're there. They might have managed to go under his tree from a gap, and found the hole that's at the bottom of the base and climbed in there. SMH


----------



## Sadist

Silly guys!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aren't they?!

I have some awful news. I'm heartbroken. And it looks like Chloe isn't too far behind. She has a tumor where her egg spot is.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6850033#post6850033

On a happy note, here's a tank update!! Buttons got a rescape, and Kip did too before he passed.
Dangerous got his old tree back because his new one was tearing his fins, and I've learned that he doesn't need tank mates. He tore one of the shrimp in half.. :/ I never thought he would do that, but he has gotten a bit more aggressive since Storm and Speckles passed. The other shrimp is with Jasper now.








Oliver got a moss ball








Kip got a Water Wisteria, and Moneywort. He was behind the heater








A great picture of Oscar








Chili and Chloe








Jasper








Buttons new tank!









I have a friend on FB who is offering me a free Betta after the first of the year.


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about the sad news and happy about the good! I love the new set ups.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!

Chloe left us today.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6853625#post6853625

But, on a happy note, we couldn't just let Chloe's plants go unused, so we used her plants to plant Eclipse's tank! Enjoy! All but one of her plants fit!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aww, Chloe.  

That ornament in Button's tank, is it a floating log? It looks different than mine...where did you find it?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm SO sorry for the late reply! We got busy, and we got some snow that killed our internet.
That is indeed a floating log, by ZooMed from PetCo. What does your's look like?

So much has happened, so I'll start with Jasper.
I redid his tank last Wednesday, and put a pot in his tank, and since I couldn't get my middle finger through the bottom hole, I thought he'd be OK. MAN was I wrong, after I put him back in his tank I went to have lunch, and after I finished I went to check on him, only to find him STUCK in the hole in the pot! I screamed for my mom and she came running, and saw what had happened, she went to grab a hammer and pliers and we managed to break him free, he sunk slowly to the bottom breathing very heavily, preparing for the worse I grabbed my small glass jar and put some tank water and AQ salt in, then I scooped him up with my hand and put him in. We had to leave him for a few minutes to go take care of some last minute errands, but when we came back, he was alive and breathing. I moved him to a 2.5 glass hospital tank with about a gallon of water and some salt, he got better slowly every day, he's now at a full 2 gallons of water, and his skint spot has almost completely healed, I've reduced his salt a little and I'll be prepping him for his long awaited return to his tank tomorrow! Also, on Christmas day I found a little Pond Snail friend in his tank with the shrimp!
I've also downgraded Oscar and Buttons to a 3 gallon, and they seem so much more relaxed and happy!
After Christmas and Jasper's whole fiasco, Dangerous felt left out, so he decided to give himself a small tail-cut.. -.-
Oliver built a small bubblenest, and Chili made a LARGE one!
Last Monday we laid Chloe and Kip to rest.
Oh yes! I also have a surprise to announce tomorrow.....:-D
Now, how about some pictures?!








































Jasper's hospital tank looks different now.








I'll post a picture of him and his tank tomorrow when he's back in.
Also, here's the spot, it looks even better than this now! I'm so happy he didn't have any more damage than this.









And for Kip and Chloe


----------



## themamaj

Oh I'm so sorry about Lipstick and Chloe! What a sweet way to honor them.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Lipstick? LOL I think you mean Kip. :lol: 
And thank you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, I forgot to post about Snow's newly planted tank, he was jealous of Eclipse!


----------



## themamaj

Yes Kip. I'm sorry my computer loves to spell correct me to lots of words arrrr. You have done such a good job on each of your tanks! I like that black and white gravel. It is really a nice look. Snow...a solid white fish....so jealous! He is gorgeous. Have tried over and over for a solid white one. All three have marbled on me lol. One day


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness poor Jasper! I would have had a heart attack on the spot. I can't believe he got stuck! Glad he is ok. What type of tank is it that has the large rectangle light over it? I think one with stuffed kitty next to it. Is that a Marineland?


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL that's ok, I thought it was a case of spell correct.
Thank you, it's a mixture of white sand, and black sand, I had a little of each and decided to mix them!
Ohh haha, he was a real lucky find! He hasn't marbled at all, although his vents are a tad pink. Oh well.
Oh you know I had a heart attack/hernia. I was crying SO hard, I thought he was a gonner! I'll have pics of him in his tank up in a bit! He could hardly contain himself! Heck, he went right in the cup, without the net!
Yes, the tank that Buttons, and Oscar are in are Marineland 3 gallon tanks.


----------



## themamaj

Love his heart! He was probably get me outta here. He is a really pretty fish. Hopefully he will keep his nose out of trouble now  My Leo has been an angel since her big jump and time out of water. 

Do you like the filter that came with Marineland?


----------



## DangerousAngel

He was! He was wiggling so much! Thankfully I don't have anything in the tank now that he could potentially get stuck in. Just a castle and a bridge.
I love the filter, make sure to put a tall plant by the othput though, it can be a bit strong.


----------



## themamaj

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## DangerousAngel

No problem! It keeps the water nice and clear though!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Whew! I've had one heck of a week!
First off, I'd like to introduce you all to my surprise! Her name is Stella. She's coming from a friend on FB, she is a Koi Plakat female! I get her Tuesday!!
















I got all my water changes done and everyone is super happy! I've got some worries about Oscar, but I won't worry too much as long as it doesn't get worse. I had a scare with Dangerous, but all is well. I got concerned over a little new marking on his face. *facepalm* but he's OK too. I've had fun with the new Pond Snails I've discovered, I put them in their own tank, along with the shrimp, and it died. So, I have 2 pond snails, One in that tank, and the other now in Oliver's tank, since he has some algae. I also believe i have a snail egg casing on a rock, so it's in the planted bowl.
Now for some pictures!!
Dangerous








Oliver








Buttons








Oscar








Chili and Stella's tank








And like I promised, Jasper's tank


----------



## themamaj

Everything looks great! I especially love Dangerous in his New Year hat! Priceless. Oh Stella is beautiful! I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see more pictures when you get her home. Congrats!!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh Jasper! So glad he made it. I can only imagine how scared you were for him. I would have gone numb and almost passed out and then had a major freak out session while yelling, "I don't know what to DOOoooooooo!"

I see now, the log is the one I have. I was seeing the refelection of it and it appeared to have 2 holes on the side. LOL. That would be cool, they should make one like that.

I love the 3 gallon marineland too, I almost got that one for Simeon. It would have fit perfectly on his shelf.

Is that Dangerous celebrating New Year with a party hat?! LOL! PRECIOUS!

Stella is gorgeous! To think...female bettas were plain colors not so long ago.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same! I was screaming! But my brain somehow managed to work and remember what to do, but yeah, he has a new zest for life after his almost dying experience!

Oh the log does have 2 holes in it, the short one only has a hole on the top.

Yeah, the 3 is really nice, both my Kings love it!

LOL yes! It was a setting on my phone that I was messing around eith. Stickers.

She is, I'm SO excited about her, I'm waiting to get a call from the PO right now, and my tracking number isn't giving her exact location. :/


----------



## themamaj

You know that was the most exciting thing about when I ordered Marlie and knew she was shipped. I kept checking the tracking number seeing where she was. I would squeal and say oh she has arrived at processing facility!!! My daughter just rolled her eyes at me, but everyone couldn't wait to look in box when she arrive. Really excited for you! Load us up with lots of pictures when you get her settled in.


----------



## DangerousAngel

YES! Same!! She should be coming J the mid-morning shipment, we just went by to see!
I will definitely post lots of pictures when she comes in!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright! Not much to update, except the fact that Stella came in safe and sound! Here she is!! She is LOVING her new home, she's so happy!
























In other news, I got Oscar's SBD under control finally, I had him an Epsom salt bath, and less food spread out throughout the day and he's right as rain! Everyone is doing very well, and Chili got a tank change, and so did Oliver, we found he had Nematodes so I plopped him in the extra tank, and decided to leave him in it. He loves it!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, Stella has some unique markings! I'm glad your guys are all doing well.


----------



## Tealight03

Love your tanks! And Stella is gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you guys! She's such a cutie! 

Buttons jumped out of his tank last night, and is currently in the hospital tank, he ate later this morning, but he's still pale and not moving around very much, he got covered in dust and got hair in his gills, I think it's all fallen off of him now, and if he keeps progressing I'll move him back home tomorrow. I'll be getting him a craft mesh lid for nighttime. I think he startled because his light was completely off for the first time, so he might have gotten scared. Poor guy.
And Wednesday I have another girl coming in, she is coming from the same person Stella came from, he said she's sick, and he doesn't have time to care for a sick fish, so it was either me, or euthanasia. And you know I couldn't let that happen. By the way he's talking, I think she just needs a change in scenery, he's had her for quite a while, and I also think her living situation isn't good for her anymore. I'm thinking about rehabbing her, and then finding her a forever home from someone here, kind of like a rescue. I'll post pics when I get her. She's an Indonesian import.


----------



## themamaj

Stella is so beautiful! I love her markings. Sorry to hear you had a jumper. I am amazed at how they can bounce back from that. My Leo was completely carpet fuzzed. After a day or so you could never tell she had a been out. Excited about your new fish coming. I'm glad you are giving her a chance. Do you know what her coloration is?


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad you're helping the little girl!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! The top ends of his fins died and fell off, but other than that he's swimming, and eating, he's just a little stubby and pale. I'm giving him a small water change today to keep his water clean.
Thanks guys, I'm excited about her too!! She is blue and white, half of her is white, and the other half is blue. I'm really glad she's getting a second chance!!


----------



## Sadist

Poor little jumper. Mrs. Fish tried that once and banged herself on the lid. I guess she learned her lesson; I haven't seen or heard her do that since the one incident.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Lol poor girl! He's definitely a little more weary, I think it's going to take him a while to become himself again, I had just gotten him to trust me. But he knows I love him.

Here's the new girl, her name is Pixel l, I should have her tomorrow if he doesn't doddle getting her shipped.


----------



## themamaj

Look fwd to pictures!


----------



## Sadist

Me, too! She doesn't look overly sick there. Hopefully, she'll survive shipping okay.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Exactly! He's all doom and gloom, and I just think she needs a new home. I'll take pics when she gets here!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here is little Pixel's tank:


----------



## themamaj

Great tank! When will she arrive?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks! She's in!! She is feeling better today, but we fear she might have fish TB, she has a lump on her side that he failed to inform me about. -.- but she's eating and swimming!!








I have some heartbreaking news, I'm afraid that Dangerous has dropsy. His water parameters are normal, ammonia was at .25, but I did a wc, I have him in Epsom salt, and I've even tried a thawed pea, no reduction in swelling. I can just barely see pineconing. His poop is normal, but that's not reducing the bloat either. I have Maracyn 2 if someone thinks that might help. His breathing is a little fast, and he lays on his tree a lot. I'm devastated.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry about Dangerous's dropsy. That's heartbreaking.
Pixel is goegeous, though. I doubt she has TB. From what I've heard TB can kill a fish suddenly overnight. I think it would be much more severe if it was TB.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I feel so sick. I think I'm going to try the Maracyn.

Isn't fish TB and mycobacteria the same thing? The lump hasn't grown thankfully. I'm just going to watch it and be extra safe. If I'm honest, Pixel doesn't really roll off the tongue, and she doesn't look like a Pixel, does anyone have name suggestions?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's what his belly looks like, it seems to have gotten more extended.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm sorry to hear about Dangerous.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no Dangerous! One of my original fishes, Crimson, had dropsy this past fall so I empathize so much with how you must feel. Dropsy in and of itself is organ failure that can be caused by many things. The maracyn 2 is a good antibacterial med. I haven't used that one but did try kanaplex and epson salts to try to relieve bloating. Big hug and prayers for Dangerous.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks for the advice!! I unfortunately don't have the money to get Kanaplex right now, but I hope the Maracyn will help, do you think it would be safe to use the Epsom salt with it?


----------



## themamaj

I did a lot of reading on it and yes you can use epson salt and the maracyn2 together safely. What temp is your tank?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Perfect!! It's at 80-81 F


----------



## themamaj

Great! Perfect temp. I sure hope the med and salt helps him. keep us posted. 

New little girl has beautiful colors. How about Misty?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too, I'm a little confused about the water changes with it. It says it treat for 5 days then do something like a 25%, but I'm not sure if I should do a daily 25% with each new dose, just to try and keep the water clean. It also said not to use a filter. :/

Oohh that's cute! I was also thinking maybe Faith, or Penny.


----------



## Sadist

Poor Dangerous :-( I lost our first pet to dropsy. I'm hoping the meds help him out.


----------



## themamaj

How's Dangerous today?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too, I am not sure how to get him in the hospital tank though, I don't have any more plug space because Buttons is in the hospital tank with AQ salt..
But he's doing good today, no decrease in swelling, but his belly isn't bigger, I fed him a pellet this morning, and he ate fine, and he's pooped!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sorry for the late update, my laptop was being a real pain. :/
So it definitely is dropsy, his pineconing has gotten pretty bad, I'm preparing myself for his passing. I even got a quote from our local vet about cremation, which I will pay for. Right now he's got himself propped up by the heater, he is much slower, but he still comes for food, I just have to help him catch them.
All the others are doing well, but they feel the pain too, Oliver has, yet again, Nematodes, and Chili has an ever growing colony of Pond Snails LOL. Thanks for the name suggestions, I thought the name Xena suited her, so that's her name!!
This week I got some close up pictures, Enjoy!


----------



## themamaj

I'm so sorry Dangerous is continuing to have dropsy. He is a very special boy and it sounds like you are doing everything to make him comfortable. Others look great. Those little girls are quite something. So cute! I feel your pain on the pond snails. I am battling it in a couple of tanks here. Boy they sure can multiply in a hurry! Thanks for the update. Continuing to think of you and Dangerous.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you, I need all the support I can get right now, and he seems to be getting worse. :-(

Thanks though, Stella and Xena are such sweet, sassy girls, I love them!

Ugh yes, in Chili's tank alone I counted about 12 babies! He's got Nematodes too now, SMH


----------



## DangerousAngel

My heart is shattered.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6964633#post6964633


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh. 

(((hugs)))

He was a wonderful boy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

(((Hugs))) thank you. He really was.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, I was able to call our local vet, who referred us to a place called Smoke Rise Farm Pet Cemetery, they do pet burials, and cremations, I did a private cremation and got a free wooden urn, that will have a name plaque for him. I pick him up on Monday, I'm very excited to get him back! Stay tuned tomorrow for my weekly tank update, I changed things up a little.


----------



## Sadist

I can't wait to see the update! Hugs.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Today has been very hard, today would have marked Dangerous's one year Gotcha date, One year ago on this date I brought home the most beautiful, loving Betta anyone could ever ask for, he is the reason I love Bettas. He was my comfort, my best friend, and the one who really helped me heal from depression, my life is very empty without his flaring, and little wiggle dance he'd do for food. My baby, always and forever. Thank you for everything, I look forward to the day I see you again. <3
Now, time for the update!!
Eclipse had been such a good boy in letting his fins grow out, that he's outgrown his little 1.5 cube, so today I helped my mom plant a brand new 2.5 with a Nat Geo adjustable heater!! It looks great, and I think he likes it, we need to get a new filter because he isn't a fan of the sponge filters turbulence. Xena's tank got redone, and I got a picture of Dangerous printed and framed, his painted picture will go above it. I got Oliver moved over beside Chili, and Xena by Oliver, Chili is really struggling with the loss, he's really chewed up his tail.
















































https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12472401_1507989116171897_8184697343242945101_n.jpg?oh=aa43bd817f1ec40cb4c002979d0ac783&oe=574863A9[IMG]
In honor of his one year gotcha date, I wanted to add a older picture of Dangerous, shortly after he got his tree <3
[IMG]https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t1.0-9/12509268_1507989202838555_6042343094020466155_n.jpg?oh=f350f5116a0387589c0655b4f3ddf504&oe=573588DB


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oops, forgot the framed picture,


----------



## BettaSplendid

Lovely Dangerous.  I love his deep blue with touches of red. I really like how you honor their lives by framing pictures of them. That is a nice one of Dangerous.

Your room must be cheerful with all those bright tanks and plants.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!
I think it helps me remember them at all times. It really brings a smile to my face. 
I get to pick Dangerous up tomorrow! I'm really excited to have him back home! <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

I finally was able to put up Kip and Chloe's pictures! I lost them a month ago Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## themamaj

I love each of the pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! Those were one of my favorites of them.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! I love how you have those pictures to help remember them. I drew some pictures, but after my mourning pictures, I put them away.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's so sweet. I keep them up just so I never forget them, even after I've mourned, it's a nice way to think about all the wonderful memories they broght.

I get to pick up Dangerous today, we're leaving in a bit!!


----------



## Nova betta

you better take pictures of him! I want to see them!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL I did! They really did such a beautiful job. Not only did I get him, but I got a cremation certificate, a small charm attached to a bookmark that has wildflower seeds on the back, a card from the company, and the Rainbow Bridge poem. They even made sure I got his cup back! I will definitely use them again if I feel the need to. ❤
This is his box, simple cedar with a lock and key.


----------



## BettaSplendid

*cries*

That is beautiful. I lost it when you said they even returned his cup. That was very kind.

The bookmark is a nice touch too.

It is sad...but I am happy for you at the same time.  You have a lovely gift of honoring your pets' lives. Very special. SIP dear little Dangerous betta. How did he get the name Dangerous anyways?


----------



## BettaBoy11

It's beautiful!
Once again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## themamaj

That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen! What a beautiful box and plaque honoring him. The bookmark and charm are above and beyond. I received a nice box when we did that for our dog but it sounded like your company went above and beyond to do their best to comfort you and to honor your friend in such a special way.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you guys so much, really, all your kind words have helped. This company went above and beyond making sure I was satisfied, I'll have to get pictures of the rest.
You guys know I'm a fan of Michael Jackson, well when I got Dangerous, I wanted a MJ themed name, so Dangerous was named after the album Dangerous!

Nova, I'll return your PM as soon as I get on my laptop!


----------



## Tealight03

That is lovely.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks! Here are the rest of the pictures guys, I also got Kip and Chloe's stones done! I used the gravel Kip had when I first got him for his stone.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, those are so awesome! I really love the how the cremation place did so much for you, too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!
It's that time of the week again! Weekly tank updates! Everyone is doing well, nothing much changed, except I rearranged Oscar's tank, Buttons jumped again last Saturday night, so I moved him to a lidded 2.5, he's not a fan, so I'm going to move him back tomorrow, I made Chili a mesh tube, and removed the big fern, I removed Stella's big Anubias, Jasper got a Nerite Snail friend, and Eclipse has been moved to the hospital tank because his tank fell and cracked on the bottom (he's getting Buttons tank) he's been without a filter for a week with daily changes, and it really doesn't help much. His water was SO gross!
How about some pictures! I also found a few cute ones of Dangerous I'd like to add if you don't mind. :-D 
































https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/943912_1510001169304025_4640176558058144891_n.jpg?oh=3c525a9859c394794c166bf7969eedf4&oe=5724DA80
[IMG]https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12592488_1510001182637357_6183614588947953425_n.jpg?oh=38e1c4ce40acad0cc6c1904507dce057&oe=57425CEA


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's the ones of Dangerous! I'm sure none of you have forgotten Storm, I found one of him earlier in the week that I'd like to share too!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I like how you leave some wisteria floating. I do that too. It gets those long roots looking for the bottom. I figure it must be pulling mess out of the water column.

Would love to see Dangerous.  eta, oh I love the 2nd to last pic of him. So dashing.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! They LOVE lounging in it!

Thanks, he was a dashing boy!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wow, seeing all you do for your fish never ceases to amaze me... Seeing Dangerous again too is wonderful, I got a little misty eyed.  Miss you, buddy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! They're my babies, I do my best!
I know, I've been browsing my camera album on my phone for pictures of him. I miss him terribly.


----------



## BettaSplendid

(((DangerousAngel)))

I can just see Dangerous swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. It has 80F water and bettas all get along there so no fighting. He is telling them about his AMAZING life and the other bettas are just wowed. "Really? You were loved THAT much?! I didn't know humans could love!" "Oh yes," Dangerous replies, "They do love! And I loved her too!"


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

BettaSplendid said:


> (((DangerousAngel)))
> 
> I can just see Dangerous swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. It has 80F water and bettas all get along there so no fighting. He is telling them about his AMAZING life and the other bettas are just wowed. "Really? You were loved THAT much?! I didn't know humans could love!" "Oh yes," Dangerous replies, "They do love! And I loved her too!"


THIS. ~hugs


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWWWW OMG! That made me cry! <3 <3


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> (((DangerousAngel)))
> 
> I can just see Dangerous swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. It has 80F water and bettas all get along there so no fighting. He is telling them about his AMAZING life and the other bettas are just wowed. "Really? You were loved THAT much?! I didn't know humans could love!" "Oh yes," Dangerous replies, "They do love! And I loved her too!"


That was lovely!


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> (((DangerousAngel)))
> 
> I can just see Dangerous swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. It has 80F water and bettas all get along there so no fighting. He is telling them about his AMAZING life and the other bettas are just wowed. "Really? You were loved THAT much?! I didn't know humans could love!" "Oh yes," Dangerous replies, "They do love! And I loved her too!"


BettaSplendid that brings tears to my eyes. Thinking of Dangerous, Snowball and Blizzard. I thought about that today.


----------



## themamaj

I love the bookmark and charm. Especially the charm so perfect as a never ending circle of hearts like the love you showed to Dangerous. I guess I am a little more tender tonight as lost one of my fish yesterday so deeply empathizing. I know a lot of people don't understand how special a friend a fish can be. I did not know you named Dangerous after the album. So sweet! I like MJ songs too. I grew up with his music and think of funny things about bettas and his songs. Can't you just see a great flaring video of our boys tank to tank singing "Beat it, just beat it " and show those beards! Oh my daughter just came in my room and showed me the dance to Beat it. She is taking a peer tutoring class at school helping CDC kids. One of their assignments is to teach the dance to the kids. Now how fun would that be???? 

I like the mess tunnels. How do you make them? I bet my guys would love them too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

MJ had a pet rat, too.  Ben.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWW I'm so sorry about that! They really are so special, it takes special people to love Bettas/fish.
But LMAO that would be PERFECT! 
That's super sweet of your daughter, Michael's music brings so may people together!
For the mesh tubes you can go get some craft mesh and cut it to the size you want, and then I used fishing line to tie it together. I'll take an exacto-knife to cut a square in it for a suction cup. 

Haha yes he did! He has many animals!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Goodness, so much has happened! some good, some bad. But for this update I'll cover the good things! Not much has happened with the tanks, everyone is doing well, and I've got Xena in some Maracyn Plus to try and help her lump, she seems to be feeling better. I'll keep that up until Thursday or Friday, and before then bleach her tank and disinfect everything, just to be safe while I treat her. Does anyone know how to disinfect live plants?
I was able to adopt a new boy into my family, he is a Purple CT. His name is Zanzibar!
How's about some pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

And, for the not so good news. Stella contracted an internal parasite. (I'm not sure where it came from, since I don't feed them live or frozen foods, I'm thinking it was sitting in her dormant) She stopped eating Friday and started going downhill, I put her in Paraguard Sunday, and it seemed to have made her worse. I did all I could with what I had, and reached out to a few friends, it guts me to say that she passed away early this afternoon.
Sweet Stella, I only had you a month and 2 days, you were so special, and I'm so glad I had the opportunity to love you and give you a good home, I'm so sorry I couldn't have done more to help you, but I did try my best. I stayed up with you to comfort you last night, and I held you as you took your last breath. Swim peacefully baby girl, I'm going to miss you. I know Chili will miss you teasing him. Lol
I love you sweetheart, SIP ❤


----------



## themamaj

So saddened to hear about sweet Stella! She was very lucky to know the true love of a home and a friend. We will miss her! So sorry!

Your new boy is so pretty! I love those purple colors. I hope he brings some much needed joy and smiles. 

I picked up some sand like you have in your tanks yesterday. I thought it looked so pretty after seeing your pictures I thought I would try it. Love the look!


----------



## Sadist

Aww, poor Stella. 

Zanzibar is gorgeous! 

I think you can bleach dip live plants, but look it up before you do it. I wouldn't want to cause $100 of plant death telling you the wrong thing.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys, I'm so sad. But you're right, I gave her a loving home and a healthy environment. She was thriving!

Little Zan has brought me a lot of happiness, he's such a cutie! I've got him moved beside Chili to help, I think I can safely say Chili's met his match! :lol: My only problem, is that he won't eat, he eats maybe one pellet, and spits out the rest, I'm doing a wc for him today to remove all the uneaten food. :/ I think I'm going to try giving him some flakes to see if he'll eat them.

I think I've read about the bleach dip, but I'll try Googleing it. I'll probably get around to her tank either today or tomorrow, but I'm going to do a 100% with fresh meds today for Xena, just because I forgot to do a 50% yesterday, and I need to add the sponge filter.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, I hope you enjoy the sand as much as I do!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh no! I'm so sorry about Stella... you didn't have very long with her, but at least you got to know her.
Zanzibar is stunning! Awesome name... Is he your first crowntail? Lol, they can be feisty, pretty cute to hear that he's rivals Chili! :lol:
SO MANY BETTAS.. How many DO you have now?? Augh, they're all so pretty.. :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, she was something special. We laid her to rest today, and I'll start on her stone tomorrow I hope.

Yes, he is! I just couldn't pass him up! I hope he'll start eating better soon! 

Right now I have 9 total, but in all I've had 17!


----------



## themamaj

I went to Hobby Lobby today and got some craft mesh and fishing line. Going to try to make those little tunnels like you did. Do you just weave the line in and out of the holes like sewing and then tie off at end? Any recommendations on about what size square to cut to make tube? Hopefully mine will turn out ok. They are super cute and I think several of my boys would really like them. Hope all your fish are doing well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, I weave the thread in and out of the holes like sewing, then I tie them extra well at the end. For sizes I'd suggest measuring the side of the tank, and then cutting the mesh about an inch or 2 less than that, but that depends on the size of the side of the tank.  I hope it turns out well for you, I'd love to see the finished product!


----------



## themamaj

DangerousAngel said:


> Yes, I weave the thread in and out of the holes like sewing, then I tie them extra well at the end. For sizes I'd suggest measuring the side of the tank, and then cutting the mesh about an inch or 2 less than that, but that depends on the size of the side of the tank.  I hope it turns out well for you, I'd love to see the finished product!


Thanks so much! Hope to work on them tomorrow. Will post a picture when get them done.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So sorry for the late update! My laptop isn't charging on the charger, so it's completely dead, I'll make this update pretty short, not much has changed, but Xena's treatment was a success, it's not myco or anything like that, I think it's more of a tumor, it's gone down a little, and she's grown some! She looks good, and appears to feel SO much better!
I'm headed out tomorrow to get some frozen foods because Jasper has decided he wants something besides pellets, and because Zanzibar hasn't eated, he hasn't eaten since I got him almost 3 weeks ago, I know people say Bettas won't let themselves starve and will eventually eat the pellets, but he just won't. Everyone got a Bloodworm treat yesterday for Valentines day, and he wolfed his down! So I'm after something like Daphnia to see if he'll eat that. If not, then I'm at a loss, I've tried everything to get him to eat. :/ 
And sir-jumps-alot Buttons decided to make a quick tank exit last night, honestly the way he fell and where he fell should have killed him, I have a feeling Dangerous and the others guarded him as he fell. <3 
The pictures unfortunately will have to wait, the pictures won't upload.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here we go, what a pain!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Good thing Buttons has angel... fish looking out for him. ;-)


----------



## Tealight03

I've had two bettas who wouldn't eat pellets. I fed them frozen brine shrimp and after that they had no problem eating whatever I fed them. I imagine part of it was not getting pellets before and the other part being in a new environment with some strange lady peering in at them throwing in this strange stuff. Anyway, I think the frozen food helped them settle in. 

I'm sure Dangerous and the others are watching over you and the bettas.


----------



## themamaj

Glad Buttons is ok! Tanks look great. Good news Xena is improving. The frozen food will probable entice Jasper to eat more. I use a vitamin supplement called BOOST that also contains garlic which has been helpful to encourage eating. You can soak pellets in it or mix a squirt in with your frozen food. The bottle lasts a long time and you keep it in the refrigerator.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys! I sure do hope the frozen foods help, if it doesn't, I don't know what I'll do. I actually have tried the pellets soaked in garlic and he still spit them out, and ended up avoiding them LOL! I would think by now he'd be used to me though, it's been 3 weeks. Who knows, but I do know he can't live off Bloodworms.

LOL Dragon, I sure hope they told him jumping isn't cool LOL! Speaking of, how is Angel doing? I've been wondering about him!


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad your girl is getting better! I hope Buttons recovers quickly and decides that jumping isn't so fun after all.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's back to his old self!! We have some screen sitting over his tank at night so it'll keep him in for now! :lol:


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

That's great! Lol, hopefully his 'ancestors' told him off!
I don't really have anything to say about feeding Jasper, as I've never ran into that problem before. But good luck!
>>>>> Posted a mini-update about Angel in my journal, since it was a bit lengthy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL maybe! :lol:

Thanks, ugh we went to a new fish store today and the lady checking us out suggested to feed him bloodworms only. Then she proceed to tell me that I'm overfeeding. I won't be going back there again. Ugh.

Awesome! I'll go check that out!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

:roll: Pet stores.


----------



## DangerousAngel

UGH I know, what's bad is that this was just one of those mom and pop fish stores. Smh..


----------



## BettaSplendid

DangerousAngel said:


> UGH I know, what's bad is that this was just one of those mom and pop fish stores. Smh..


I think those are the worst! They have been giving out the same advice for decades and they "know it all", no "need" to research further. Really, they're probably too busy to research each breed of fish...but they go bananas if you try to enlighten them.


----------



## DangerousAngel

They really are! She suggested that I 'overfed' which is why Zanzibar wouldn't eat, she didn't seem to get the picture that he wouldn't eat 1 single pellet that I would put in the tank (I feed one at a time). She was very rude. It's like you have all these fish and know so much about them, but when it comes to the basic care needs of a Betta you don't know anything, like tiny jars aren't good homes, and Bloodworms aren't something that should be given as a main meal, she even questioned me as to why Bloodworms can't be fed as their main food.
I probably should have told them to cancel my purchase and us just walk out. I think I'll leave a review...
In other news, Zanzibar ate!!! He really seemed to enjoy the Daphnia!! I'm going to look into some other frozen foods (if anyone has any suggestions, that'd be great!) And I gave him 1 bloodworm for dinner. Even Jasper ate some, and he ate all his pellets just a few minutes ago!!


----------



## Sadist

If you can find spirulina infused frozen brine shrimp, it's supposed to be a great food. The brine shrimp are fed spirulina, so the betta gets the vitamins of it inside the shrimp. Probably sitting it its gut. Eww. 

I really love the little gammarus shrimp colony. I think you could grow some in a 2 gallon bucket with lots of tannins if you didn't want them living with the betta. I'm not sure what health benefits they have, but they sure make the fish lively and excited to hunt them through the plants.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks!! Do you know what brands I could look for?
The shrimp seem cool too, I don't know if I'd be able to care for them though, but I can always look.

I have some very unfortunate news, Xena got sick last night and we had to put her to sleep this morning. I don't know what happened, I fed her last night, and she ate fine, and I went back into my room an hour or so later to get ready for a shower and she was almost on her side, breathing heavy, her eye was potruding, and she was bloated, I got her in the hospital tank with Maracyn 2, and it never helped, this morning she was completely on her side and was very pale. I was talking to another friend and she advised me to put her out of her misery. She went without struggle, and is no longer sick. I'm so glad I took her in and did my best to make her somewhat well, and gave her a loving home. She apparently had a bad bacterial infection that was just too much for her little body to handle anymore. She was a joy to have, such a sweet little girl. I'll miss you Xena ❤ 
I'll post some pictures in a new post.


----------



## DangerousAngel




----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw! Poor baby. I wonder what happened? SIP, Little Xena.

Such a pretty lady she was.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you, I don't know, I'm talking to the same friend that helped me, about getting a Necropsy, so I'm going to contact that guy. If anyone on here knows of anyone let me know. I'd really like to know what happened.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I'm so sorry to read about Xena! I hope you can get a look at what was going on with her.

I'm not sure about brands of frozen food. I usually just search at the pet stores until I find the actual food I want without looking at brands. I probably won't buy any frozen foods for a while since I already have three different kinds in the freezer and have to label everything so no one else touches it. I could just see the hubby opening up some blood worms and thinking their parasites and throwing them away.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks,I was speaking with the owner of IBC last night, really nice guy, very helpful, he thinks she had something called Hexamita. She was fed Blackworms by her former owner, so that could be it..

Same here, I got Hikari. I love how I can put it in the fridge and use it later, how long can I keep it in the fridge? I have it covered in suran wrap.
I'm wanting to look into some more types of food, just so he doesn't get bored with Daphnia.
I'm headed out today, we're going to some pet stores, I'm looking for some Anubias, I'm going to try something...maybe I'll be able to find a new boy, Chili is missing Xena, poor guy has been moping. :-(


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, yesterday I went to some pet Stores, and brought the cellophane boy that I mentioned in The Ones That Got Away thread! He's doing great, and eating well!! I'm testing out a bare bottom Anubias only tank to see what happens. He needs a name, so if anyone has any suggestions let me know! Everyone is doing well, except Oscar, I don't know what's wrong, but I'm suspecting a tumor by his gill, he isn't doing good at all, so I moved Zanzibar temporarily over on to my bed side table beside the new boy, and I moved Oscar up to be closer to him. *sigh*
We laid Xena to rest today, as well.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

SIP Xena
New boy!! Handsome one at that. Hmmm.. can't think of a good name though.
I hope Oscar feels better and Chili can maybe cheer up.
I like those white cave thingies you have in some of your tanks. Where did you get them?


----------



## Tealight03

I love your tanks! Do you have a specific light on the bare bottom anubias tank? I have killed a couple and am wondering if I have too much light.


----------



## Aquastar

Your tanks are so pretty! What lights do you use?

Casper, Shadow, Phillip?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Chili is very happy now that our new boy is there! But boy he's got my stumped with names!

Those 2 white hides are actually candle melters LOL, they seem to love them!

I've just used the Nat Geo LED track lights, they do really well, not too much, but just enough to keep the plants healthy.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Your new boy looks kind of like a stable version of my boy Pi (when I got Pi, that is. He's blue and red now!)


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMG! He was beautiful! I can see why you grabbed him! I have a feeling my new boy will get a bit of irid on him, he already has some on his anal fin!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Here he is now:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Beautiful!


----------



## BettaSplendid

BettaBoy, I love his before AND after! What a stunner.


----------



## qtbunny

DangerousAngel said:


> I've never done anything like this before so I thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> After my battle with depression finally coming to an end around November I started to want a pet of my own to take care of, I knew a cat was out of the question, so on January 22 I decided to look at what it took to care for a frog. Needless to say I decided very quickly a frog wasn't for me, and opted for a fish. Debating between a Betta or a Calico Shebunkin. Here comes Friday the 23, when my mom and I are out in town our very last stop was PetSmart, as I'm looking at the fish a very nice lady asks if she can help, I told her what I was looking for and she suggested a Betta. We walk past the shelf with Betta cups and she picks up one from the second or third row and says 'He's a real beauty, I have several at home, if I had the room I'd get this one.' When I saw that turquoise and red fish I knew he was the one. So she shows us all the tanks and stuff and I settle for a small 1 gal. (which would be replaced within a month with my 5 gal. as somefishy got big), a (pretty sad) blue plastic plant, a small blue castle, and some crushed shell substrate. I check out and (spending only a little over $50) take him home. The lady that checked me out told me to bring him back if he doesn't last for more than 2 weeks. (no pressure) When we get home (having no clue what the heck we were doing) we put the tank together and get him settled. After a few weeks of calling him Dangerous, the name just stuck.
> This is what he looked like in his new home when we bought him;
> View attachment 544313
> 
> Could you blame me for falling in love?!
> The weeks following I do so much research on Betta disease, spawning, behavior, ect. I'm surprised my brain didn't pop! I ended up freaking out over some growing fins thinking it was rot, so I added Bettafix for a week (he reacts so well to it) and all was well. Until I realized that when I turned that sorry excuse for a filter on for 1 hour each night it would throw him around the tank (I felt SO bad) it would fling poo everywhere and he'd try to eat it (eww) needless to say that's about when I decided to go for the big tank. (and it was getting time for a water change, *one month later*  I'm surprised my little guy made it through all my mistakes LOL, but that's probably why we have such a strong bond)
> 
> Somewhere around month 2 or shortly thereafter I decided I wanted another Betta. So we check out PetSmart and PetCo. and I find the sweetest EEHM! (I also saw a marble DT at PetCo that my mom liked, but I thought one of his gills looked a bit inflamed.) So I get a 1.7 hex tank for this little guy and some substrate and decor (that I bought at PetCo.) and take him home and get him settled. I named him Angel;
> View attachment 544321
> 
> Now at a different PetSmart I had seen the most gorgeous peach VT that I wanted and should have gotten but oh well. The following Monday we went to PetSmart to look for the VT who wasn't there. On an Impulse I found Chili a super cute red VT and brought him home. I probably did it because I was prepared to bring the peach VT home but didn't find him, so I settled with Chili. Que a few days of regret (which has since faded)
> I got Chili home and set him up in the temporary 1 gal. with every other day water changes. At the end of the week I have him in a heated filtered 5 gal. and he becomes very anxious and starts tail biting. ( this is also around the time I move Angel into his new 2.5, he loves it) So this Friday we're going to find Chili a smaller tank. Probably a 2.5, some red substrate to match him, and some decor to match his personality. Then I'll have a 5 gal. open! :twisted: With great planning and prep (and learning from my impulse buy mistake) I'm planning on getting a King!
> Here's my sweet but feisty Chili;
> View attachment 544329
> 
> (his poor tail is half that size now)
> He was actually much happier in the 1 gal. He's even much calmer and mellow in his cup! :shock:
> I hope you've enjoyed reading and I'll keep all of you updated on everything. :-D


I had an impulse buy, when I was prepared to rescue, the shop wouldn't let me rescue their "pet" betta fish. I say "pet" because he was in a 1 gallon, he was a blue veil tail, but his tail didn't look right, and a lot of the time his tank was green, so I settled and bought a red veil tail (like you) because he had the greenest cup (ew) out of the three that were for sale. I never really bonded with my veil tail though :\


----------



## DangerousAngel

^Aww I'm sorry. Try interacting with him more, he may surprise you.


I'm heartbroken to announce that Oscar lost his battle, he fought long and hard. ❤
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=7115402#post7115402


----------



## BettaBoy11

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry. You've lost so many lately. It's devastating. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a great fish.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Also, I'd like to say how much I enjoy your journal! I follow quite a few journals here, and this is one of my favourites!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know, it's been hard, right now I'm just loving the ones that I have, it's just so empty without him. I think when I get the money, I'm going to take him to be cremated like Dangerous.

Thank you btw! I'm glad you like it!

It looks like my new boy, whom I've named Akio, is going to marble, he's got some black coming in! If I can get him to be still, I'll get a picture!


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about a weekly tank update?! I re did Jasper's tank today, I got the shell at Hobby Loby, and he seems to like it!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

*A (long) thought*

Hey Dangerous... it's on my mind a lot about how frequently you lose your bettas- and how wrong it seems. I mean, you take _such_ good care of them. You pamper them and devote yourself to their happiness and health.. and it's amazing! Honestly, really I admire you for it. But yet- you lose them all too often. :-( I just don't get it. Sure, it could be awful luck.. but that doesn't seem right. I was talking to my dad about it the other day, saying how there _must_ be some consistent variable between all of your fish that's causing problems. And he said- well, what about her water? And I thought- hey, that actually makes a lot of sense.. 

So! What do you know about your water? Where do you get it from? Do you (the humans of the household/town you live in) drink it? What kind of test results come back for it? Would it be possible to get the city to test it for you? Perhaps they could pick up something an aquarium kit wouldn't, that's the underlying cause of your problems.
It's is a lot to hope there's some kind of magical solution.. but I've had to change water sources on multiple occasions because it was killing my fish. I haven't used my city's water for years, because it never worked for my fish. So it's definitely plausible
 Food for thought. Sorry again about Oscar. :-( 

And as always, in regards to your weekly update: :nicefish:


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've been wondering about that too. I'm actually going to try and change my water conditioner too, I'm wondering if the product just isn't as good as it was at one point. I don't really know anything other than the fact that our water comes from a lake, that goes through a treatment process to make it safe to drink. It's pretty hard (which is probably why shrimp didn't last too long). That makes me wonder if something they use to treat it to make it safe is causing all the illnesses, because all the illnesses my Bettas have gotten are different (Stella, Xena, and Onyx aside, because they came from somewhere else) and they come about so quickly, by the time I catch it and try to treat it, it's too late, but I've also wondered if it's just been unlucky bad genetics.


----------



## DangerousAngel

What kind of water are you using now? My biggest issue is the fact that we can't afford to buy water from somewhere else. Thanks for bringing this up, maybe we can figure this out. I'll see about getting a test of our city water. Do you know who I could contact for that?


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

You bring up a good point about the water. In our area even though they tell us the water is safe to drink but no one here drinks it. We had our water tested by home depot awhile back and I dont remember the results but he pushed for a softener and a purifier lol. We only drink bottled water, we do use the tap water for our fish bit it sits for 24+ hrs before we put it in the tanks. I found this website, and I am definitely going to look into getting our water tested.

http://www.watercheck.com/


----------



## DangerousAngel

Cool, thanks! We're going to our providers website to check what the test results were since they test it regularly.
Our cat even drinks our water.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

Our water district releases the water test results quarterly but o e of the things that I didn't think of till researching water testing is that the water is tested at the treatment facility can be different from the water at your tap. The miles of pipes, old corroded lines, root dmg could all be affecting the water as it travels to your tap. Kind of scared me actually.


----------



## Tealight03

When I read my water report I was surprised. I ended up switching to RO water for me and the fish. It's crazy what they say is safe to drink.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Woah, that's a good point. 
What's RO water, maybe I can look into it.


----------



## Tealight03

RO is the most highly effective filtering. It gets out I think 99 percent of contaminants, including flouride. I get mine from Whole Foods. They have a dispenser and it's .25/gallon for refill water. I wanted to switch over for a long time but hated the idea of paying for water. Plus hauling it up the stairs is not fun. But when I moved the ammonia in the tap was .5. That pushed me over the edge.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Interesting. We don't have a whole foods here though, is it a filter that I can buy? I think the last time I checked the ammonia in our tap was 1 ppm.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Are there any water conditioners out there besides Prime, that removes ammonia in the tap water?


----------



## BettaBoy11

Is that an assasin snail I see?


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> Are there any water conditioners out there besides Prime, that removes ammonia in the tap water?


I'm not sure if it does or not, but TopFin claims to. However, I can't image Prime could be hurting the fish.


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> Interesting. We don't have a whole foods here though, is it a filter that I can buy? I think the last time I checked the ammonia in our tap was 1 ppm.


Woah! That's bad ammonia. Maybe treat Prime/whatever water conditioner you change to, throughout the week... I know Prime is hard to overdose.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It is alot! I was shocked! The last time I tried Prime, my fish didn't like it (especially Oscar) I don't think they liked the change lol. But I'm willing to try it again, but I'm always confused, does it _remove_ the ammonia (but I think doing water changes does that), I know it's supposed to lock it. I'll look at TopFin and see. But I know I've read something on water conditioner that listed the top best, and I can't remember what was the next best after Prime.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes btw, that is an Assassin snail, I have 3, one with Oliver, and one with Chili. The third one is in the planted bowl.


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> It is alot! I was shocked! The last time I tried Prime, my fish didn't like it (especially Oscar) I don't think they liked the change lol. But I'm willing to try it again, but I'm always confused, does it _remove_ the ammonia (but I think doing water changes does that), I know it's supposed to lock it. I'll look at TopFin and see. But I know I've read something on water conditioner that listed the top best, and I can't remember what was the next best after Prime.


No, Prime just binds ammonia I think. 
It's possible the change water conditioner shocked the fish... Just an idea...


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh yes btw, that is an Assassin snail, I have 3, one with Oliver, and one with Chili. The third one is in the planted bowl.


I love Assasins! Very pretty snails with a low bioload. Unfortunately, I think our water isn't good for snails.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

RO stands for reverse osmosis, which like Tealight says gets rid of pretty much everything. That's what I used to use- my local grocery store had a big machine that dispensed it for .25 cents per gallon, or 2.50 for five gallons. Next to the machine they have a rack of full five gallon bottles. We purchase one of those for $13 (most of which is for the bottle itself, not the water in it) and refilled it for our needs.
But a problem rose up a couple of months ago- the machine had been replaced with another similar one, except this one's water seemed to be different, because it was killing my fish. Luckily, I have a local spring- where natural, pure water rises up from the earth and pours out of little man-made pipes at all times. The water works for us, and is completely free. All you need is bottles, and it's easy enough to buy one gallon 'spring water' bottles from the grocery store and reuse them. Or, if you can find a five gallon water stand- I would look for those at grocery stores, and I've seen them at home depots- Buy one of those and refill it. We have one five gallon and several one gallons we've collected over time- about 8 gallons for fish use and 2 gallons for drinking. Unfortunately, that's a pretty unique situation- but still, I would ask around and look up wether there's a spring near you.

As for where you can get RO water from more cheaply.. you can't. Personal RO dispensers are realllly expensive. But .25 per gallon is the cheapest you're going to get it, and that's not too bad. The only thing is that you have to haul the water bottles around- and the five gallons are HEAVY when full. I can carry them, pouring is just the hard part, at least when they're full. Have someone help you with that.

My mom just brought up a really interesting point- the country is having a huge water crisis. Our tap is contaminated and getting people really ill in some cities. That's why, she says, we don't drink our tap anymore. You should never assume your tap is safe, even if the city says it is. And um, scary thought- haven't your fish been coming down with _tumors_?? :shock: I would do anything you can to avoid that water, for you AND your betta's health.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

DangerousAngel said:


> It is alot! I was shocked! The last time I tried Prime, my fish didn't like it (especially Oscar) I don't think they liked the change lol. But I'm willing to try it again, but I'm always confused, does it _remove_ the ammonia (but I think doing water changes does that), I know it's supposed to lock it. I'll look at TopFin and see. But I know I've read something on water conditioner that listed the top best, and I can't remember what was the next best after Prime.


Russel or lilnaugrim could explain to you exactly how Prime works. I've seen them do it a million times. As far as I understand, it binds the ammonia into a form where it can't harm the fish, but I think it's temporary?
I wouldn't put my money on the conditioner being the cause of your problems. Sure, your fish probably wouldn't like transitions, but I don't think it's the big issue here.
And my mom just said, when I asked her about the water situation where you live specifically, that the water in Texas is especially bad. :shock: And she wouldn't just say that- she does research on this kind of thing all the time. We're really health conscious with our food and what we put in our bodies.


----------



## Tealight03

You may be able to find an RO dispenser in a grocery store or somewhere else. There is one in a bank in the town I work in strangely enough. I also tried spring water. It tested .25 for ammonia. So definitely see what your options are and test. 

There are a lot of filters on the market. I wanted one to put on the tap. But the reviews were not good. They said they didn't remove much if anything.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yikes, unfortunately that really is out of our budget, we have 8 tanks, and I don't think if any grocery stores have a dispenser. I'd have to ask. We might be able to afford it when my mom gets a job. I guess it might be ok if I got water the day before my water changes, find out how much I would need, then get that much. How would I introduce that to the tanks since it's cooler than my tank temp, I get the tank water from the bath tub faucet, so I can get it to be the same teml as the tanks.
Since we live out in the country our water is the best we've ever had. It has a good taste, no chlorine that I can taste, or super harsh chemicals.
It's so strange, they all get something different, and since everything they get is so different it's hard to imagine how my water is causing all that illness, but I guess it's possible.
Oscar got a tumor out of nowhere, but Onyx had something when I got him, and like I said, Xena got Hexamita from her previous home.
Too bad you can't tag one of them, I have a feeling RussellTheShihTzu would be able to help, how can I introduce a new water conditioner without freaking everyone out?


----------



## DangerousAngel

If I used bottled water, what kind would I use? We have so many different brands.


----------



## Tealight03

Be careful with bottled as I found it to have ammonia. You could also get Aqua Clear Ammonia Remover. I found it for aboit $8 on ebay I think. It removes ammonia and nitrite. I put a tablespoon in the filter media and my ammonia has been zero since.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

That's tough. Money is always a bad thorn in your side to have to deal with. I get your situation, as my mom hasn't had a job in a while either. I'm not sure how we would be doing if we didn't get water for free.

Temperature too, isn't ideal. I just let it warm up for a day or at least 6 hours before pouring it in, then let the heater do it's work. Like I said, not ideal. But I have no better ideas.
Well, if there's some kind of contamination, I'm sure it could wreck all kinds of havoc. Maybe it just weakens their immune system to things they're normally immune to or can easily fight off? 
Are you _sure_ your water is safe? My mom said someone on Facebook named Erin Brockovich talks about water issues, especially in Texas, all the time. Maybe take a look at what she's saying?
Yeah, I don't know. I've never had to switch water conditioner before, in fact I don't even use it because the water I get is natural (free of chlorine) already.
If you were to use store bought water, which is what we did for a while, I really don't think brand matters. We just got the one that was least expensive per gallon- the off brand. But that's a lot more expensive per gallon then it is from the dispenser.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh for temperature I use a jar and microwave it then add to water in a bucket until it is the right temp. If you use RO water you have to add minerals. I use Replenish. For purified water I don't think you need to add anything except conditioner. 

Erin Brockovich is an expert in water contamination. There was a movie made about her in the 90s I think.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, I think she's close to something. But my dad left and took the money so to speak.

I would be more than willing to switch if I knew where we could get RO water, since we live so far out grocery stores here don't have them. And it's hard to go out and buy water like that when we have perfectly good water in the tap, yah know. And getting bottled water, like you said is even more expensive.

That actually does make sense, Stella should have been able to fight off the parasite with meds, but she just couldn't. Like Oscar, he should have been able to heal from the wound the tumor caused.

Well, I am pretty sure it's safe, I mean, I'm healthy, so is our cat, we're all doing fine it seems, it's just the fish. I guess it's because they _live _ in it and we don't.
I'll have to look that person up and see what they say. Maybe we're unaware of how bad our water really is.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Tealight! It seems like it'd be a real pain to have to buy minerals for the water, is that something I could get at the pet store?


----------



## Tealight03

If you have 1 ppm ammonia in your tap they are using chlorine or more likely cholaramine. I used to be all about tap water. It's hard to change. 

I got Replenish at Petco I think. Seachem makes it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Then Prime might be my best bet right now, it seems buying some kind of water is out of the question for now 

Oh, yes, I think I've seen it before!


----------



## Aquastar

API sells 'API Stress Coat+ Ammo-Lock' It's very wordy, but it's just their stress coat conditioner with the ability to 'bind' ammonia, but Prime is probably the best choice.
Here's the PetSmart link: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/ammoni...r-conditioner-zid36-18143/cat-36-catid-300030

I agree that water quality could be what's triggering the disease. Such pretty tanks though!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Aquastar!! I'll be going to Pet Smart tomorrow so I'll have a look! If anything I'll get Prime tomorrow, and that Friday.

I'm really thinking the same, I'm going to do all that I can to try and keep my boys healthy.
I'm starting to worry Eclipse has a tumor on his side, he's had a lump for a few weeks, but it looks like it got a bit bigger. :/ *sigh*


----------



## Aquastar

I'm so sorry! I hope it isn't!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! I'm keeping a close eye on him, and I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's amazing what a change in water conditioner will do, everyone seems so much livelier and happy, maybe the problem was what I was using, now that I look back, the deaths started after I switched water conditioner, and since I got it, I haven't tried anything until now, maybe what I was using wasn't making my water safe enough. Eclipse is still going strong, his fins look AMAZING, Snow is doing well too, Jasper's snail is now in his tank and doing a great job on the algae. All of my boys are doing really well, so much better since switching like I said, I did have to move Akio over from beside Chili because they were stressing themselves out, they're fine now. I moved Eclipse's Black Racer Nerite snail into Jasper's tank because an algae build up, it's almost completely gone!
I have some pretty exciting news, we went out to PetCo yesterday to look at some other conditioners that I could try (they wanted $17 for 1 bottle!) and while looking at the Bettas I found 2 Kings! I decided to bring them home, for now they have a divided tank, and I'm hoping to grab a 10 gal when PetCo does their $1 per gallon sale! Since bringing them home, I've felt a lot better, happier. The white one's name is Loki, but the other one needs a name too! Maybe someone can give me some suggestions?
How about some pictures?!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here are some better ones of the unnamed boy:


----------



## BettaSplendid

Jackson?


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad your boys are doing better, now! Funny how a water conditioner makes so much of a difference.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Nate? Darth? Ranger?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I'm so glad your fish are doing better!!! And TWO new kings- that's exciting. I like Jackson, or what about.. Frank? Haha I can't come up with anything else.
Also, 10 gallons are really easy to find on craigslist for cheap. You just have to sanitize them and make sure they don't have leaks. 
Actually, when IS the next $1/gallon sale?. Err.. not that I can get any more tanks.. just, you know, asking.. :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming! He's super sweet and playful, but also very timid, I kind of wanted something like a pair name, because I bought them together, so maybe something similar to Loki?

Ohh, I didn't even think of Craigslist, I'll check it out. I've never took advantage of the $1 per gallon sale, so how does it work? Like can you get a full 10 gal kit, or just a tank? Also, if I can only get the tank, what kind of filter can I put in it that doesn't have a heavy output? Also, how would I set it up, like should I add the water first, then sand, then plants, then condition the water and turn on the filter? Sorry for all the questions, I've never set up a 10 before!

As for when the sale is, I'm not too sure, I just watch the Betta groups on Facebook :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Also, I'm looking for a thread that has how often water changes should be performed on a weekly/daily basis. For example it's layer out kind of like this

1 gallon tank:
Filtered; X-amount of water every few days
Un-filtered; X-amount of water daily
Ect..

I've already done an advanced search and found nothing. Grrr :/


----------



## Sadist

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758 Here's what I base my water changes on, but the test kit will show you for sure when it's needed.

I usually rinse the sand/gravel out and put it in first, then put a sheet of plastic over it and slowly add conditioned water in, then add all the plants/filter/heater/decoration in. 

For a filter, I have http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009V3UGDS?refRID=DBSKMVW0WSB0E53FNJ0C&ref_=pd_bia_nav_t_2 with a tetra whisper air pump. I have it as a secondary filter in mine, but it's big enough for up to 15 gallons by itself. The bubbles coming out of the top do make a little bubbly noise if that sort of thing is a concern. My main concern is I'm not sure if it makes enough current to circulate the heat around the whole tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks Sadist!
The sheet of plastic is a good idea! Is it pretty easy to plant once the plants are in? I usually clean the tank and sand, then drain the sand, then add it and make holes for the plants.
I'm going to do some research on the filter that I have to see if I can use it for the 10.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Also, that is EXACTLY the thread I was looking for!! Thank you SO much for finding it!


----------



## Sadist

No problem! I do tend to make a mess of the sand while I'm planting stuff. I just haven't been able to make the plastic trick work with plants in the way yet.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL yeah, I do too! Turns out Dangerous's Tetra Whisper 10i would do just fine for a divided tank! I need to make a list of the things I need to get, but for the life of me I can't remember what those binder/folder things are that you silicone to the side of the tank to hold the mesh in place, do you remember the name, and where I can get some? Also, I'll be using aquarium silicone (found at our LFS), how long do I let that cure before adding water? And after it cures can I add water and fish? Or do I have to let that cure in the water too?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, if I use my Tetra Whisper 10i I'll probably divide off a small section just for the filter, so it doesn't get in the way, if I do that will the boys still have plenty of room (more than 2.5 gal each)?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

The $1/gallon sale is just for a bare tank- the store makes their money off of the supplies you then get for your new tank. Tricky, eh?
Filter-wise, if you change your mind about the 10i, I really recommend this one- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007KBPR28?keywords=Aquatop%20IF-204%20Internal%20Filter%20119%20GPH&qid=1457309058&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1 It's small, inexpensive, adjustable, and works great for Freya's 10 gallon. And if the flow is too strong (this is if you didn't have it in it's own compartment) you can aim the spray nozzle at the wall and still have it flowing strong but not disrupting the fish.
Water changes I just do weekly with a siphon- although I'm not sure how much good it does in the sand I've switched over to. :roll: I take out between 25%-50%. And 50% is alot, usually I do maybe 30%. 
I would think so. If not you could divide a 20 instead.. :twisted: 
I don't remember what those binder things are called either.. However you divide it though, make sure you do it well. Bettas can squeeze through tight spaces..
I think it says on the bottle/container how long it needs to air out. If not I would give it two or three days, and then rinse it well. Oh and fair warning- the stuff STINKS.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ahh, I see how it is, haha. Thankfully for me I have all that I need (a 50 watt should be fine right?) Which is why I'd probably end up using the filter I have, the more I have, the less I spend, so the money can go towards the plants! But if I change my mind about the filter I'll look into that one and a sponge filter.

Hehehe, I see what you did there ;-) but bid have to move my bed and get a new stand for a 20 L :lol:
That was the biggest reason I wanted to use those folder things so it would be more secure. But I doubt these guys could get through it, they're that big! But I wouldn't put it past them haha!
I think you're right, I think you let it cure for about 3 days. I would at least. Do I rinse the tank until I can't smell the silicone? Or just give it a good swish or 2 in warm water?

What do you guys think about the name Kai?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ahh, I see how it is, haha. Thankfully for me I have all that I need (a 50 watt should be fine right?) Which is why I'd probably end up using the filter I have, the more I have, the less I spend, so the money can go towards the plants! But if I change my mind about the filter I'll look into that one and a sponge filter.

Hehehe, I see what you did there ;-) but bid have to move my bed and get a new stand for a 20 L :lol:
That was the biggest reason I wanted to use those folder things so it would be more secure. But I doubt these guys could get through it, they're that big! But I wouldn't put it past them haha!
I think you're right, I think you let it cure for about 3 days. I would at least. Do I rinse the tank until I can't smell the silicone? Or just give it a good swish or 2 in warm water?

What do you guys think about the name Kai?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

50 watt is perfect. Ah, true. The more plants the better.
(Whispers) *do it..* lol :lol: Haha, but not having a stand IS hard to work around.. oh well ;-)
Haha, those fish can be pretty stubborn sometimes.. :lol: 
Right! I couldn't find them in stores back when I was building dividers, and unfortunately they're kind of essential. :roll:
Hmm.. yeah if it still smelled by three days I would would rinse it well and.. maybe wait another day or two? Honestly I've only used the stuff once, so I'm not the best person to tell you exactly what to do.
Oo! I like Kai! How did you come with that?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh good!! Haha yes, the more the merrier! :lol:
Lol yeah, it's kind of important, surely mine will handle the weight. Ahh I worry too much.
I'll have to ask someone, I've started a 'need to get list' so I'll start looking for those first, I'll buy the cheaper stuff first, such as the silicone, mesh, ect. 
Ok, I'll keep an eye on that when I get it done. Do you have any tips on how to get the placement of the dividers nice and even, so I don't have them slanted or anything?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, someone on FB suggested Kai, but I wasn't too sure.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Are you thinking of craft mesh for the dividers? If so, it is sold at craft stores.

Kai is a great name! Maybe they got it from Legend of Korra.


----------



## Sadist

I love Kai! I also like Dai, blade in Chinese. I've never divided, so I'll let someone who knows what they're talking about help you with that. Good luck with it! I like the idea of having the filter and heater in their own little space, too. It gives you a little extra space between them in case someone manages to jump out of his space.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No, the things that hold the mesh in place. Apparently they're called book binders. Well see...

Ooh, those are good too, I like cute names too (example, Buttons, Speckles, ect.), so if you come up with any cute names let me know.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got the binder things! 6 in a package, the backs are flat, they're sturdy, and will flex to the mesh!
Now I need some help with tanks, I'm leaning towards the Great Choice kit, since the dimensions are larger, and if I put the filter in the middle, they wouldn't have much more room than they already do, I guess just taller.
Here's the dimensions I took pictures of:
In order, TopFin kit, Great Choice kit, Great Choice tank, and Marineland kit


----------



## DangerousAngel

I am SO happy no one replied to that post! The darker King needed his own space, he has Oscar's old 3 all to himself! He loves it! He jumped out the first night though, but he's fine now. Loki got the 5 gal, but he wasn't a fan of all the room, he liked his 2.5 gallons of space in the divided tank, so he got Stella's old 2.5. He LOVES it! 
Everyone else is doing so much better! 
Eclipse's tumor has grown a bit more, and I think it's taking a toll on him, he's a lot less active, but he eats. I wish there was more I could do for him. :-(
I moved Akio in with Snow and Eclipse, and he seems to be very happy with the move, he doesn't like having close neighbors LOL!

How about some pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Snow, Eclipse, and Akio!


----------



## Sadist

They're gorgeous!

I'm not sure with kits. I like being able to choose my own light and filter. My own 10 gallon is 20 inches long, 12 high, and 10 deep measured with my own ruler. The 12 high is to the top of the lid, though, and not the rim. It was just a stock, empty 10 gallon tank at the local store when it was open. There are so many good filter choices out there, and all the kits I've looked at had hob ones. I like the internal ones and sponge filters.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!

I'll keep that in mind for the future!

I hate to say this, but Eclipse has taken a turn for the worse, he went downhill over night. The inevitable is coming a lot sooner than we thought. He looks so miserable, the tumor has gotten bigger. We'll just keep him comfortable, and do what needs to be done. :-( This is going to be so hard on Snow.


----------



## Sadist

:-( I had to euthanize Mr. Fish with his tumor. It was by his mouth and kept him from eating. I'm glad you're spared that if Eclipse is at least able to eat and enjoy his last days.


----------



## themamaj

Looking good.Always enjoy your pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww that's awful, I'm so sorry! Eclipse ate only one pellet this morning according to my mom, and eating that one was a struggle. Thanks though

Thank you Themamaj!!


----------



## themamaj

So sorry about Eclipse! It is awful to see them struggle. Thinking of you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

False alarm! The time change threw them all off, and Eclipse is no exception, he was just mad that his light got turned on so early, he's still not doing so well, but he doesn't look like he did Sunday. The tumor is growing, and I can see it on the other side of his body, as well as some pineconing. Please do keep him/us in your thoughts. I hate seeing him feel so bad.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Also, we are taking Oscar to be cremated tomorrow. <3


----------



## Sadist

Aww, so much sadness all at once. I'll keep you and Eclipse in my thoughts.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks <3 Eclipse is eating so he still has some fight in him, bless his heart.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys, I made my first Betta pillow, and I'd like to sell it. It's $15, $10 for the pillow plus $5 for shipping. If anyone is interested please let me know! I'm wanting to make a thread in the Betta Art section to take commissions, but I'm wanting to start a little slow first. 

P.S If you'd like, I can make a different tail type just for you.


----------



## Sadist

Cute!


----------



## Tealight03

Very nice!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys!! I'm working on a CT right now, I may have to charge more for the CT pillows because of how much work they really are, my original stencil made the rays WAYYY to small and thin.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, that is super cute and original! A patchwork betta would be cute too, like having different prints for tail and body. Maybe corduroy body and small flower calico for fins. Something like that. Or even....just putting a betta like that on the edge of a standard pillow case. A pillowcase would be cheap to ship too. I know I would use a pillowcase if it had Antigua on it.


----------



## Sadist

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh, that is super cute and original! A patchwork betta would be cute too, like having different prints for tail and body. Maybe corduroy body and small flower calico for fins. Something like that. Or even....just putting a betta like that on the edge of a standard pillow case. A pillowcase would be cheap to ship too. I know I would use a pillowcase if it had Antigua on it.


Oh, this is a great idea! I think it might be less work than stuffing a pillow and sewing it closed, too. And after all that, you can branch out to making quilts and have your house covered in cloth, needles, and those hoop things.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Mine would need 7 bettas along the edge...she could charge per betta instead of per pillowcase. I use a pillowcase made of bridal-quality satin currently, that a friend made. Can you get something like that, DangerousAngel? Maybe 7 bettas would be overkill. LOL. ?


----------



## DangerousAngel

What a awesome idea!! A pillowcase!!! I'll be out getting fabric tomorrow so what kind of material should I get? I could also try the patchwork Betta pillow you suggested. Would someone be interested in one of those? I did find a material that had pebbles that I thought would be cute if I put a Betta on it. If you'd like one let me know, I can grab some materials tomorrow, I do think stitching 7 Bettas on a pillowcase would be a bit much LOL, maybe one big Betta?


----------



## DangerousAngel

BTW I brought Oscar home today:


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah, if you can find some pink satin or very soft/smooth pink cotton suitable for a pillowcase that would be great for Daughter. She has a pink veiltail with purple fins.

And I....am not picky about colors. None of my bedding ever matches. I do love any shade of brown, turquoise, and lavender. I loathe orange and marroon and usually green. Any other color is good. I guess you could surprise me with a fish, I have several to choose from. Antigua is my favorite though. He has a blue body and red fins. It is fine if it is simple.

I need a new pillowcase. LOL. Mine has holes in it but I still use it 'cause it is sooooo smooth. It's umm...12 years old?


----------



## Sadist

So sweet that you have Oscar home.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sure! I can look and see what I can find! I'll try and find a different shade of pink for the Betta and some purple if it isn't too expensive, if a pillowcase doesn't work, would she like a regular pillow? I can definitely do the pink and purple Betta.
I'll look and see what I can find for a pillowcase for you, and made a surprise Betta!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmmm....I think I'd rather have a pillowcase. I don't mind recycled fabric either if you want to go thrift store it for fabric or cases.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got some fabric for your pillowcase, and materials ready for your daughter's pillow, I could even make her a matching pillowcase sometime soon.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Cool! This is exciting. 

This is what happens to the betta obsessed.


----------



## DangerousAngel

HAHA totally! I'm just finishing up my current commission (Black CT/red pillow), so I'll get started on the pillowcase and pillow soon for you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about an update on the boys?
Eclipse, I just don't know what to do, he's still eating, but he looks miserable, and is always laying on his side, any ideas?
Everyone else is fine, I've been playing musical snails, Chili now has Snowy's snail, and Oliver is getting some algae *facepalm*

























































































And, I got my plush of Dangerous Saturday!! I asked there to be a hole left, so I could divide his ashes up and place some in the plush (in a baggie of course), so I got that done today! I LOVE him!! I took a picture with him since Dangerous isn't here. <3 (SO proud of my stitch work btw LOL)


----------



## BettaBoy11

The plush Dangerous is amazing! Wow!!! Where did you get that Pillow? Is that of Dangerous too?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! Yes it is of Dangerous, I have a shirt that matches. I got the shirt for my birthday, and the pillow for Christmas from my grandma, I think she found them on Etsy, or some place similar.


----------



## Sadist

Poor Eclipse :-( 

That plushie is amazing! I bet you could make those, too and sell them on Etshy yourself!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, I think we're going to have to make a decision quick. His breathing goes from normal, to gasping, to shallow. It's so horrible to watch. 

Haha yeah, I've thought about that! If I venture that far, I'll wait until I get really good at the pillows first!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I like seeing your room, sprinkled with tanks here and there. So cheerful!

The plushie is wonderful. The only way to improve it would be gill flaps that come out-and a beard. Maybe a special crowntail feature. Heh. Little grumps.

I must say, you have some enabling women in your life. I think its GREAT! I love your mom and grandma. Seems like they go above and beyond to support you however they can and take note of what is super important to your heart. My husband still doesn't know who Antigua is.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww thank you!! I have a wall of them LOL!

Hahaha that would be perfect!! I bet you could ask Euro about that!

Thank you so much! I know I can trust them to support whatever endeavors I try, they do the best they can to help me be successful!
LOL!
I just finished my first CT pillow, and will be starting on your pillowcase, and your daughters pillow!! I'm taking a rest today.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

BETTAS IN SNUGGLY FORMS. I LOVE it!!! Haha, _especially_ the Dangerous plush! Makes me want one of my own! (no, stop, you can't spend money on that right now XD) The pillows your making look really cute also! I'll definitely have to get one of those sometime too... (oh gosh I need to stop) 
So sorry to hear about Eclipse. Seeing that is never easy. :-(


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hahaha! I HIGHLY recommend them! He was very affordable too!

I could make you a pillow if you'd like? Maybe one of Prince Lucas, or Jay? Since you took Angel, you could consider it a trade?

And thanks, I have a feeling we're going to have to euthanize him, he's getting worse and it just kills us seeing him like this, not to mention how bad Snow is feeling. I do have a blue friend in line, I want to get him shipped to me as soon as possible I'll go grab a picture. He's friendly, but I don't know his name yet!


----------



## DangerousAngel

DangerousAngel said:


> Hahaha! I HIGHLY recommend them! He was very affordable too!
> 
> I could make you a pillow if you'd like? Maybe one of Prince Lucas, or Jay? Since you took Angel, you could consider it a trade?
> 
> And thanks, I have a feeling we're going to have to euthanize him, he's getting worse and it just kills us seeing him like this, not to mention how bad Snow is feeling. I do have a blue friend in line, I want to get him shipped to me as soon as possible I'll go grab a picture. He's friendly, but I don't know his name yet!


Welp, looks like he is nameless! I need a name!!


----------



## Sadist

He reminds me of places you go snorkeling at.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha he does!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Where did you say you got the plush..? I mean, I'm just _curious_... :lol:
Oh my gosh that would be awesome!! I would say either Jay or Julius.. as I just lost him.  Seems like a fitting tribute. I'm not sure yet though, between the two of them.
Oh no.. :-( Keep us updated.
He's handsome! How about Atlantis? (I know, not very original) Or.. Reef? As in coral reef. Or Poseidon! He's the Greek god of the oceans.


----------



## BettaBoy11

I believe she got the Dangerous plush from someone on the forum (in Betta Art) who's doing commissions. You mean the plush Dangerous, right?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, Aero made it for me!
Okay, you just let me know which and send some pictures, and I'll see what I can get going for you! I've started on the pillowcase, I'll have to bring out my sewing machine.
Those are great names!! Thanks!! The only description I got of him was that he's friendly and blue..

I'll make an update on Eclipse in another post.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh, alright. (dang it they are pretty cheap sooo tempting.. XD)
I'm so dumb! Does it actually matter, since they're both veiltails? Or are you using different colored fabric for them..? Anyway, I really appreciate this! =D
Haha, guess you'll have to wait until you meet him then! The suspense is real.. ;-)


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha, they are super cheap! I knew I had to get one of Dangerous.
Ohh they are?! Cool! You choose the colors, I can use 2! I can make the pillow part one color, like Jay's color, and the Betta part Julius' color.

Lol it is! I'm very excited!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Also, I'm so sorry to hear you lost Julius today ❤


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Haha, yeah. That's definitely something I'm going to splurge on in the near future. Btw Bettaboy, thanks for telling me it was in the Betta Art section, for some reason I was looking in the Betta Classifieds??? XD
Oh, that's a great idea! I think I would like the pillow part to be dark blue, like Jay, and the betta part to be orange-ish, like Julius. If you want, I could try to find pictures that show off their colors well, but I wouldn't be able to get them up until tomorrow or Thursday (more likely).
When is the new boy supposed to arrive?
Thanks. He's in a better place now.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Eclipse Update:
We made the decision to help Eclipse pass. It was probably the hardest because of how close he was to Snow. Snow is devistated, he misses his friend.
Eclipse, you were my 5th addition, you went through many changes when I first got you, and you always transitioned well. Thank you for the fun memories I have, and than you for being such a good friend to Snow, I know you will continue to watch over him. Swim in peace my sweet boy, we love you &#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56475;

















































More pictures coming...


----------



## DangerousAngel

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Haha, yeah. That's definitely something I'm going to splurge on in the near future. Btw Bettaboy, thanks for telling me it was in the Betta Art section, for some reason I was looking in the Betta Classifieds??? XD
> Oh, that's a great idea! I think I would like the pillow part to be dark blue, like Jay, and the betta part to be orange-ish, like Julius. If you want, I could try to find pictures that show off their colors well, but I wouldn't be able to get them up until tomorrow or Thursday (more likely).
> When is the new boy supposed to arrive?
> Thanks. He's in a better place now.


I can do that! I would love to have some pictures of them, it's help me find the right color of fabric for the Betta. I thankfully have dark blue already! XD
Our new boy should be here Thursday, I had him ship him quickly.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

SIP Eclipse.  And Snowy, things will get better buddy! You just gotta hang in there! 
Sending happy thoughts to the two of you. Maybe Julius can help the others guide Eclipse up there.

No problem! Ill try to get them as soon as possible.
Yay! You better get us some pictures when he arrives!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think they all did <3 Thanks
I can't wait to see them!
You know I will!!
More pictures


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

That last close up is adorable. He was such a uniquely beautiful fish.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He sure was! One of the only long bodied DTs I've seen. That was actually the last picture I took of him ❤


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I found some really good pictures of Julius and Jay! Quality may have gone down a bit from being emailed from my mom's phone, but still. They're probably the best, newest, pictures I have of them, so I'm really glad I had a reason to go dig them up. 

And hey, I know you just lost Eclipse, so take your time with my pillow. There's no rush.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Swim in peace, Eclipse. :-(


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh they're so cute!! I just grabbed some fabric today and it seems like the color is just the right shade!! 
Thank you btw. I'll let you know when I get started on it!

Thanks BettaBoy.

So my new boy should be here tomorrow, the only thing he left out was the fact that he has fin rot.. so it seems he'll have to wait to go into his new home. Sigh, oh well, at least I have some AQ salt.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I bet you guys are wondering if our new boy is OK? Well, he made it here alive, but he was in rough shape, his previous owner is from MN, and forgot a heatpack...UGH so the poor thing was FREEZING, his box was dirty, and the bags he was packaged in had dirt in/on it, so acclimating was difficult. His shipping bags looked like they had some sort of parts in them. He's been mostly on the bottom, so I'm hoping he'll be ok, as for the fin rot, it's mostly on his dorsal, I made a thread to see if there is anything else I can do besides the AQ salt. *sigh*
Here's a picture of him









And I was wondering, if I decided to put Akio up for adoption, would anyone be interested? I'm so glad I brought him home, but I'm wondering if I might not be the right home for him. He's super friendly, but mostly surfs, he would be great as an only Betta, but can be beside others, but at a distance or he nips.


----------



## BettaSplendid

The poor baby. That sounds like a nightmare trip. He is probably in shock.


----------



## themamaj

I am so sorry for your losses! It seems like our forum has lost many special fish this year. SIP our special friends.

I am so impressed with your pillows! Would you make me one of Chance? That would be so special. Love your room and Dangerous Plushy.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

DangerousAngel said:


> Ohh they're so cute!! I just grabbed some fabric today and it seems like the color is just the right shade!!
> Thank you btw. I'll let you know when I get started on it!





DangerousAngel said:


> I bet you guys are wondering if our new boy is OK? Well, he made it here alive, but he was in rough shape, his previous owner is from MN, and forgot a heatpack...UGH so the poor thing was FREEZING, his box was dirty, and the bags he was packaged in had dirt in/on it, so acclimating was difficult. His shipping bags looked like they had some sort of parts in them. He's been mostly on the bottom, so I'm hoping he'll be ok, as for the fin rot, it's mostly on his dorsal, I made a thread to see if there is anything else I can do besides the AQ salt. *sigh*
> 
> 
> And I was wondering, if I decided to put Akio up for adoption, would anyone be interested? I'm so glad I brought him home, but I'm wondering if I might not be the right home for him. He's super friendly, but mostly surfs, he would be great as an only Betta, but can be beside others, but at a distance or he nips.


Perfect!
Aw, poor guy! At least you know that once he recovers he'll be spoiled rotten. ;-) Fin rot is usually caused by less then pristine water conditions, so as long as you keep up with his water changes he should recover quickly.
And actually, it's funny you say that, because now I have a 5.5 that none of my bettas want, and I was thinking once I got it sterilized and bought all the supplies I will need that I would see if anybetta on here needed a new home. If I were to take him in, he would be alone on a shelf, since a 5.5 is too long to have a tank next to it. Jay and Angel would be on shelves above him, where he wouldn't be able to see them. Would he mind that?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I may have to take that back.. I was just at the pet store and spotted a _stunning_ purple crowntail. If he's still there next week I may have to take him home... he was giving me puppy dog eyes!


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's definitely perked up, but the rot isn't any better. Poor thing. I added some Roobios tea and he's been moving non stop! I can't wait to get him healed up and put in his new tank!

Themamaj I would LOVE to make you a pillow! Shoot me a PM and I'll get you set up!

I think he would have a great home with you, just like Angel! It's completely up to you, if you decide on the CT that's great, if you choose Akio that's great too! Just let me know :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about a quick tank update? 
Nothing much has changed, but I've noticed Oliver has a little bubble of his head. *shrug*
























































And our new boy!


----------



## BettaBoy11

How's the new guy doing?


----------



## Flashyfins

Touching story.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's doing really good!! I'm not sure how well the AQ salt and tannins are working, but I have a feeling it's going to take some time to see any progress. But he's active and eating, he loved looking at the snail in Snow's tank :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

UGH The little stinker is just fin biting! *facepalm* I'm just happy it's not fin rot!

I've started on more pillows today! Dragon, I've got your Orange VT cut out, and I'm waiting on ThemamaJ to let me know which color for the pillow so I can start that one too!

I've noticed Kai moping around here lately, and decided he was ready for an upgrade. He even helped pick out his new decor!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Lol! Fin biters, what can you do? :roll: At least you know what it is now..
Sweet! 
As for the new betta, I still haven't set up his tank, so he may not be there by the time I do. >.< By the way, is Akio a PK or a doubletail? The pictures make it hard to tell.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL right?! I've set up his tank now, so hopefully that will help him settle down.

Ohh ok! Akio is a HM.


----------



## themamaj

Oh fin biters! Feeling your pain just got through fussing about mine on my journal. Making me crazy!!! Here's a couple of pictures of Chance that shows his colors better.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'll have to go see! I'll get a picture of his new setup tomorrow after his water clears up a bit.
Ooohh he's beautiful!! I'll be out Friday so I can get started this weekend if that's ok? 
Dragon, I got your pillow finished!!









Also, which of these 2 names do you like for our new boy: Arnie, Makara?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I got my pillow today Dangerous! It's AMAZING!!!! So soft and well made! And the little card too was very sweet! I loved it all!! Thank you so much!!!! :thankyou:
I was wondering if I could post a picture of it on my Tumblr blog called lets-spreadthe-love, it's all about encouraging positivity and kindness and I thought this would be the perfect thing to post there! I would give you credit for it, of course.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're very welcome! I'm so happy you liked it!!! :-D
I would love for you to post it on your Tumblr blog!

I'm thinking about making a FB page for these, what do you guys think? I was thinking of naming it 'FLARE Pillows'

Updates coming shortly!


----------



## themamaj

What an awesome idea! Very excited to be getting one!!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Sweet! 
Oh my gosh I LOVE that name! Cool idea!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm excited to get it out it you!!

Great!!! I was thinking about using a picture of Dangerous's flaring face as the picture, how suiting would that be?! This is exciting!!

Alright, time for an update, I gave Buttons a rescape using a new hide I got yesterday! I also want to point out that last Sunday was Chili's 1 year gotcha date! We sang to him and gave him special treats!!
Zanzibar is FINALLY eating pellets, we think he was just too tiny to eat them.
Akio, we've learned doesn't like the light, he's become so much more personable without the light, he doesn't pace or anything! It's amazing! He's like a whole new fish! 
Here are some pictures, with some cute extras of Zanzibar!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh that would be awesome! Make sure you link us to the page when you set it up!
Button's tank looks great! Happy gotcha day Chili!
Oh, that's good! Now that I think about it, I think Thirren was the same way when I first got her. :roll: Silly fish can't get the pellets in their mouths.
That's great! Interesting though.. the _light_?? Bettas are weird.. :lol:
I love the pictures of Zanzibar sticking his head out! Those are so cute!
By the way themamaj, Chance is beautiful!! Very unique colors!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I will!! Now I'm just trying to figure out what to set it under. Maybe Brands/Products.
Thanks!! And Chili says Thank you too!
I know, it's so strange, I even gave him the smallest ones! Maybe now he'll start to gain weight! :lol:


----------



## BettaBoy11

Happy Gotcha to you!
Happy Gotcha to you!
Happy Gotcha Date dear Chili!
Happy Gotcha to you!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's exactly what we sang to him! He says Thank you!
I even posted this on my FB!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

That's adorable! Haha, looks like Chili had an awesome day!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh he did!! He got spoiled! XD


----------



## BettaSplendid

I squealed in delight over Chili in his party hat. :lol:

Daughter's pillow arrived this morning and she loves it! She is soooooo happy, she is carrying it around with her-even outside on the promise to keep it clean. I wrote about it in my blog with a picture of her with the pillows. Great way to remember Twinkie, thank you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's such a ham! XD

I just read your update! I am SO happy she loves it so much!! I must have missed what happened to Twinkie?! 
I'm going to have to show my grandma the picture, I know she'd love it!
It's so cool how I got the pillowcase to look like Smokey!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I read your updates about Twinkie, and I cannot express how sorry I am to hear about his passing! My heart broke for you and your Daughter, I cried when I read he had passed.

How about a weekly tank update?! I changed up Buttons tank, since he didn't like all the open space. He jumped to show his displeasure...:/ I really like the PetCo pots! So much easier! At the end of the post, I have something I'd like to share <3
Starting with Snowy, and our blue boy we decided to name Merlin!

































































Yesterday we went to Pet Smart yesterday to look for a new hide for Buttons (it was too big :/ ) and I saw this very sick little boy, he had fin melt, and was breathing heavy, so I'm guessing some sort of ammonia poisoning. We bought a heater, finished the rest of our errands, and came back and bought him (I got a 20% discount) I named him Jedi, I put him in the hospital tank with some AQ salt to aid his breathing, and MB to help prevent/treat any further infections, and get more oxygen into his blood, by the time I told him goodnight, his breathing was still very heavy, and I noticed his eyes had sunken in, when I got up this morning I saw that he had passed. He fought so hard to live, I knew he wanted to, that's why I was drawn to him, when I picked up his cup he got excited and tried to wiggle for me, my heart broke for him.
Sweet Jedi, I didn't get to know you very well before you left, but I do know that you were a fighter, I hope you know how much you were loved, I'm so glad I could make you comfortable. Swim in peace my little Jedi Knight <3 <3


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

That first picture of Snowy is adorable! And the name Merlin is perfect!
 SIP Jedi Knight, you are very lucky boy indeed to get to know Dangerous's love, even in that short amount of time. I'm sure she would say it but- once a part of the fishy family, always a part of the fishy family.


----------



## BettaSplendid

*bawling* 

Poor Jedi! Why, why, why do they treat them like trash?! That is so sad. I have tears and snot running down my face.




I am so sorry he passed. He wiggled. He wanted to live but they wouldn't even change his water.


IT MAKES ME SO MAD!

Daughter carries that little Twinkie pillow with her all the time. She has never been the type to get attached to a "lovie" and have to have that certain toy/blanket/pillow. But she absolutely loves "her Twinkie". Thank you so much. It is the perfect size for her to snuggle and hold. Okay, I have calmed down now. *sigh*

Your other tanks and fish always look so cheerful and bright and happy. I always feel good about your fish.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Exactly! I've made sure that a space is open in my photo album for him. I've thought about rescuing another.
I tested his cup water and it read 4ppm for ammonia :-(
It makes me mad too, I wish they would be more diligent.

Awww! I'm so happy to hear that! If you ever need to wash it, throw it in a mesh bag, and wash on the gentle cycle, then put it in the dryer for a little bit, then take it out to air dry.


----------



## Seaman2012

Here you go


----------



## themamaj

A brave Jedi. Thank you for giving him a chance.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He sure was, I just hate that he didn't make it. I certainly miss him. I may see about rescuing again.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I found this guy today and brought him home, he's from the same Pet Smart, but I unfortunately didn't get a discount. He's in the same conditions as jedi, but he seems to be better off than he was. My only concern is the fact that he can't swim down, and something has been coming out of him, and it's not poo, it's the color of poo, but it's liquid, it has no substance, could it be pee, or maybe his attempt at pooing? I'll do a small wc before bed just to be safe, I have a little bit of MB and AQ salt in with him, and a leaf.
I don't think I have any words for this particular store that would be family friendly. I tested his water directly out of the cup, the test came out BLUE! WAY more than 8.0 ppm. GRRRR It even smelled like a sewer...
But look at that face!
















He needs a name! Mullen was suggested to me, it means 'fighter'.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ugh. All I can say is there's a reason I never go in that store. _Ever_. 
Good luck little guy, sending healing wishes..
The can't swim down thing is probably just swim bladder, which is usually caused by over feeding. (which is probably partially why his water is so disgusting) As for the non-poo, I can't say.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No kidding, I think I need to report them, I'd like to get ahold of corporate, maybe they could handle it better.
I haven't turned on lights yet, so I'm hoping he's still ok, I saw what looked like gill flukes last night, so I did a full wc with Paraguard and salt.
I was thinking SBD too, he was able to swim down a little last night, so that's a good sign.
I'll keep up wc especially until the non-poo stuff stops, I'm sure that's the reason his water stunk so bad. :-/


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh yes, yes, DO write to the company! Add your pictures. Be respectful but firm. They are selling thess fish FULL PRICE, sick fish, they are making them sick and wanting full price. That is just disgusting. Would they sell puppies covered in diarreah? With worms coming out? Somehow it is okay because it is a fish that you can't hear whimpering?

Next betta I get I will be testing the water and sharing the results.


Btw, that is a beautiful fish, I hope he pulls through.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I will do that! I forgot to take a picture though, should I ask for refunds in the Email? 
I hate to break it to you guys, but I just fed my boys, and found that he had passed. :-( there had to have been something else going on! I'm so angry, I will NEVER shop at that Pet Smart ever again. UGH!

When you take a fish back that has passed, do they usually take the body back? I would like to take him and get a refund, but I don't want them touching him. I'm scared they'd take his body and not give him back. What do I do?!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Tell them that he passed in your care, so you would like a refund, but would appreciate it if you could bury him at your house. If they laugh, just be firm.


----------



## BettaBoy11

If you send a message, mention Jedi too...
They could pass off one fish as a coincidence... But two?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh I am sorry! He did look like a funny shape, bloated...atleast in the pictures. He had probably already begun shutting down organs? It is so infuriating. I think I would say you won't shop there anymore IF they continue this abuse. Maybe they will change and it will be because of your input.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good idea! I guess I'm just a little paranoid about that, but rightfully so, I guess. I don't want him to end up in the trash, he doesn't deserve that.

I will for sure BettaBoy, they both had what looked like Fin Melt, and some sort of gill flukes. I picked him because he looked so much like what Jedi did, except he seemed more lively, he wasn't breathing heavily, or on the bottom, I thought he'd make it for sure, I was so hoping to give him more of a chance. I even gave him a little pot hide so he wouldn't feel so scared. :-( When I did a full wc to add Paraguard instead of the MB, I saw that the more I'd do a wc (I did a little 50% about 10 just to be safe too), the more his fins would unstick. I'm sorry little Mullen, I tried my hardest. <3 I'm glad you passed knowing what love was, and having warm clean water. Tell Jedi, Dangerous, and everyone else that I love them, You'll forever be a part of our family.


----------



## DangerousAngel

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh I am sorry! He did look like a funny shape, bloated...atleast in the pictures. He had probably already begun shutting down organs? It is so infuriating. I think I would say you won't shop there anymore IF they continue this abuse. Maybe they will change and it will be because of your input.


Not that you mention it, he was a bit funny shaped, I thought it was because he was eating good, he certainly wasn't as skinny as Jedi.
When I went to bed, I had noticed that his eyes were a tad cloudy on the top, and they had started sinking in.

What's bad is that, every time I go in, their Betta cups are filthy, or still blue from the shipment. The aquatics specialist (I hate to say this) is young and lazy, even the fish tanks always have dead fish/shrimp. She looks at the Bettas but doesn't clean their cups. But I do have to give her points for not stacking them.
But, I hope so.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Maybe it is time for a NEW aquatics "specialist" then. :twisted:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hehe, I think so...

I have some surprises coming up with my updates, so watch for it!!


----------



## BettaBoy11

BettaSplendid said:


> Maybe it is time for a NEW aquatics "specialist" then. :twisted:


Yup! Aquatic "specialists" just stand around and drink their Starbucks drinks...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yup, or hang around in the back on their phone...GRRR!
I just sent this Email to Pet Smart, let's see if I hear anything..

Hello, 
I was at your *Pet Smart location* yesterday and last Friday, both times I brought home a Betta fish, both were sick when I bought them and passed sometime within a day of having them. I intentionally bought them sick, because I have the resources to treat them for their illnesses, and I was wondering if I could get a refund for them both, I do have the receipts, but the one I got last week has been buried, the one I got yesterday is in our freezer, I'd rather not take him in to the store, because I'm afraid I wouldn't get his body back to bury (although I can if I need to). I would like to take this time to also report the negligence that I see in the aquatics department at this store, the Betta's cups never seem to have clean water (I tested the cup water for ammonia from the boy I brought home, and the reading was off the charts), and the fish tanks always seem to have dead fish/shrimp in them. Both of the fish that I bought had fin melt, as well as ammonia poisoning, and gill flukes/parasites (which can be treated if caught early enough). The aquatics specialist looked at the Bettas yesterday, but didn't clean their water, there were so many others that were sick/dying. This kind of treatment is unacceptable, and should be addressed.
I do hope something can be done.
Sincerely,
**My name**


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is a very well written complaint. Good job. Ball is in their court now. 

And I am so glad you mentioned the "specialist" as well.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry about both boys. At least they briefly had a home with love. I hope your letter gets a response.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks you guys. Do you think I should still try and take poor Mullen in for a refund, or just wait until I get a response (if I get one)? I still have another week for Jedi, since they have that 14 day return thing.

I loved them as much as I could <3 <3


----------



## BettaSplendid

I don't know why they wouldn't let you bring him back home? Maybe your mom could call the store first and and ask if he has to be left with them? Or you could, if you felt up to it.

Your receipt should say how much time you have. Eta, nevermind, you know how much time. 14 days


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too, I'm just afraid they'd grab him from me, you know. But that's a good idea, I may just call the store, have her tell them the situation, and see what they can do.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Time for updated!! So, I played switch-a-roo with Oliver, Buttons, and Kai, and redid Jasper, and Buttons tank, I got some new tall plants and put them in their tanks!! Kai, and Oliver have to have a divider because they wouldn't stop flaring! No aggression, just flares.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Do plants grow well in the MiniBows? i have one, and am weary of putting plants in there.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, they do! The plants in the MiniBows have amazing root systems!


----------



## themamaj

Oh no just saw picture of new boy and was so happy you gave him a good home. Water is unreal and have had that same result with one of my new rescues also from there. It looks more like a 10 than 8. Just breaks my heart! I did email corporate about Sara. They responded to me within 24 hours and then had the local store manager call me. In Sara's case, I got lucky and found a responsive manager that had a desire to make changes for the better. I do encourage you to email corporate with your story of Jedi and Mullen. It sounds like Mullen had a pretty good parasite issue. Maybe if corporate keeps hearing stories of issues they will finally take notice or maybe your local store will at least be notified of concerns. I agree with Betta Splendid in addressing things with a respectful and "encouraging" way but to make the issues known as well as share things we as customers are looking for like good quality stock. I am so sorry you have had two back to back losses. I know it is never easy and even when we know we are working with a fish coming from a challenging beginning is it so disheartening to not be able to help when we want to so bad. But if we share his story and maybe a local store will make changes for the future. Never hurts to try. Thank you for all you have done for these guys.


----------



## themamaj

BettaBoy11 said:


> Yup! Aquatic "specialists" just stand around and drink their Starbucks drinks...


my daughter has a gym coach like that except it is diet coke lol....rrrrr


----------



## DangerousAngel

A 10 is what I was thinking too.
I was just coming over here to share the response I got. I got an Email last night telling me that a case was opened, and that a store manager would contact me, I got a voice mail this morning while I was sleeping, and returned the phone call and spoke with the manager, he told me that he would make an exception with my case, and give me a refund without having to return the fish, I'm supposed to go tomorrow about 1 with the receipts and ask to speak with him so I can get my refunds. He asked me if there was anything else he could help me with, and I did mention the Bettas again and said that he looked at them this morning and saw that they were find.. --.-- Yeah right...Ugh. Unfortunately, I don't think anything will be done. :-( Tomorrow will be my last time going to that Pet Smart. I'll stick to the ones closest to us, the cups are usually a little dirty, but the fish are never sick/dying (In my time visiting I've only seen 3 Bettas that needed help, 2 had passed, and one was sick)


----------



## ThatFishThough

Oh, good for you! :3

Edit: that sounded weird. I meant about the refun without bringing him in, and the store closest to you. XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hahaha yeah XD I hope it goes well tomorrow!

I'm also stopping by PetCo and grabbing some NLS Pellets, I just read about Giants needing to be fed more, and I can definitely see how Kai and Loki need to be fed more, I just fed them again, and they definitely were still hungry, they ate until they were full. I'll be adjusting their feeding.


----------



## BettaSplendid

"they're fine."





Uuuuuuuuuugh.


----------



## themamaj

Glad you got a call back and will be getting a refund. What the managers don't realize is that it is the things you 'dont' see that can hurt the fish like ammonia levels.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Exactly! I'll even show him the picture I took of the reading.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, I got my refund of a full $20, and I have to say that the cups were a bit cleaner, and a different aquatics specialist was cleaning the fish tanks.

I got some NLS pellets, and pretty much all of my boys like it! Kai and Loki are getting a fast tomorrow while I try and figure out their feeding needs, I'm sure I confused them a bit, and Kai didn't want to eat much today because of this:








I have NEVER seen a poo that big before! No wonder he didn't want to eat!

In other news today, while we were in PetCo, we grabbed a few more plants, and this new boy!
















He is currently in quarantine with some fake plants, and some AQ salt and a little bit of Paraguard. He's super friendly, and seems very healthy! I'm open to name suggestions!


----------



## themamaj

Pretty boy! Colors remind me of water in Caribbean. Such beautiful rich colors.


----------



## Sadist

His caudal looks like a heart to me. I'd have a name related to that.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Jar of Hearts! After the song! (Jay for short?)

(I edited the first few lines to make it a bit more... "Fishy")

I know I can't swim one more inch towards you
'Cause all that's waiting is regret
Don't you know I'm not your ghost anymore
You lost the plant I loved the most
I learned to live half alive (He looks pretty healthy, but "Half Alive" in the cup.)
And now you want me one more time
And who do you think you are?
Runnin' 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts (Came from a Jar? He's a heart?)
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold
From the ice inside your soul
So don't come back for me
Who do you think you are?
I hear you're asking all around
If I am anywhere to be found
But I have grown too strong
To ever fall back in your arms
And I've learned to live half alive
And now you want me one more time
And who do you think you are?
Runnin' 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you guys!! Jar of Hearts, how cute!! Love that song too!
What would you suggest Sadist?

What do you guys think of the name Apollo?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Busted my butt today cleaning these 3 tanks LOL! I LOVE how they turned out!
Loki








Jasper








Chili









I think I'm going to have to return the NLS pellets, my boys aren't fans :lol:


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hehe, picky picky picky!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LMAO Exactly my thoughts!! Such picky boys, I swear animals know when there is something better for them, but they refuse to eat it, to stick to the old stuff (Not that OO isn't nutritious) Our cat happens to be like that =.=


----------



## ThatFishThough

Lol saaaammmmeeeee!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOLOL

I was browsing through my camera today, and found this:









I can't believe it's been 3 months already..</3


----------



## themamaj

Aww Dangerous. I think of him all the time especially when hear a MJ song on radio. 

Your tanks look so good. I wish my plants looked that good. Are you supplementing plants?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww that's so sweet! I can't help but think of him when the song Dangerous plays. <3

Not really, I just use Flourish, nothing else.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sweet Dangerous. I think of him often too. He lives on in your heart. I love the red and blue gravel to match him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He does, and I know for a fact that he is still around causing mischief LOL!
Thank you btw, I did that shortly before I did the natural look with his tree.


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about a weekly update on the boys?! Everyone is happy and healthy! Loki, Chili, Jasper, and Buttons have some new things in their tanks, which they LOVE, and I moved Oliver, Buttons, and Kai back to where they were before. They weren't fans of the switch. I'm still concerned about our new boy, he's not eating at all, I have tried everything I have to get him to eat. Nothing. He is very scared of tweezers, so anything that has to be fed with them is out, pellets and flakes are a no go either, he just doesn't even look at them. He put some freeze dried Daphnia in his mouth, but he quickly spit it out. He is very afraid of fingers over him also... I'm worried...
Anyway, pictures!!









































































And just because:








*sigh*


----------



## DangerousAngel

Happy gotcha day to you, happy gotcha day to you, happy gotcha day dear Oscar, happy gotcha day to you! One year ago today I brought Oscar home! Oh big boy, I miss you <3


----------



## Sadist

I hope your new boy eats soon! I've seen tons of store bettas who were scared of fingers, unfortunately :-( I think their cups get poked and tapped a lot by ignorant people.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I hope so too, no change.
That's what I think happened, he, like Oscar, had something bad happen and it's made him scared of people, I need to somehow find a way to gain his trust. Poor guy, but he's SO active and friendly!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, yesterday I got a great flare picture of the new boy (who still needs a name). He sure was a feisty flairer!


----------



## themamaj

New boy has gorgeous flare and colors! Rainbow would be cute name. Tanks look incredible.What type sword plantern in next to last picture? Lighthouse very cute too. We're edges rough?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh that is a cute name!
I'm not sure what the plants are called, it had some strange unpronounceable name, no common name. I got them from PetCo, I wanted the tallest plants they had, and these looked the best.
The lighthouse belonged to Kip, and yes the texture is rough, but nothing to tear fins.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Zanzibar got an upgrade today!









And I thought I'd add a nice one of Loki!


----------



## SplashyBetta

I love Zanzibar's tank! That rock with the stripes is awesome.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I hope he likes it too! I'm a little worried, I'll give him a few days.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm really at a loss with our new boy, I have tried EVERYTHING I own, and nothing. The only thing I haven't tried is live foods, but that's because I don't have the funds to buy any, and I doubt very highly he'd try them anyway. I tried more frozen food today, and all he did was back away from it. What do I do? I'm almost ready to see if anyone might be willing to take him in, that has more resources to see if he'd eat for them. He's super friendly and active, so that wouldn't be an issue. Would anyone might be interested? All I'd ask, is if you're not local, is just to pay for express shipping.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

(I'm sorry I've missed so much! >.< I promise I have read it all!)

Yeah, that's tough. All I can say is.. maybe it just needs a little bit more time? I mean, I know it's been a while already.. you mentioned trust issues right? Perhaps he still needs to warm up to you.. I would wait a little longer- But you're understandibly frustrated. It's really up to you. *shrug* Wish I could help.


----------



## BettaBoy11

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> (I'm sorry I've missed so much! >.< I promise I have read it all!)
> 
> Yeah, that's tough. All I can say is.. maybe it just needs a little bit more time? I mean, I know it's been a while already.. you mentioned trust issues right? Perhaps he still needs to warm up to you.. I would wait a little longer- But you're understandibly frustrated. It's really up to you. *shrug* Wish I could help.


I agree. How long have you had him for, again?

ThatDragonLovesBettas-EPIC AVATAR


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

LOL I was just switching through a bunch, which one did you see?


----------



## BettaBoy11

The bird... Is that Joy?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yup!


----------



## BettaBoy11

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Yup!


She(?) is truly adorable!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Haha thanks! And yeah, she's a girl.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey! Glad to see you popped in! I've had him for a week and a half, it'll be 2 weeks Monday. I think we've made a breakthrough with trust, I've been spending lots of time with him, showing him how 'not scary' I am, and he seems to be doing better, and a bit more trusting! We've had some fun, he gets all excited when I wiggle my finger by his tank, he's a ball of energy! He's even flared!
And yes, your new avatar is super cute! What's her name?


----------



## BettaSplendid

I had a cockatiel that looked just like that...from age 7 until my.20's. 

Any mosquito larva outside,Dangerous? I bet he couldn't say no to that. Free live food. Glad he is warming up to you.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh that's great!! Betta bonding time~ :-D Wow. I think this is my first time hearing about a betta who had trust issues with humans... you've all heard the dog, cat, and maybe even bird stories, but a betta? Just goes to show how badly people underestimate these cuties! ;-)

Speaking of birds! Mine is named Joy. And I've always loved that shes got the unique pied (I think that's what its called) feather pattern. I've only seen a few others cockatiels like that. Do you have any pictures of yours, BettaSplendid?


----------



## themamaj

BettaSplendid said:


> I had a cockatiel that looked just like that...from age 7 until my.20's.
> 
> Any mosquito larva outside,Dangerous? I bet he couldn't say no to that. Free live food. Glad he is warming up to you.


I think I will have to google mosquito larva. Not sure what it looks like but sure know the real thing! I must be good blood in summer!

Dangerous I hope your betta continues to do well for you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Unfortunately we don't, I'd be a little nervous to feed them to him, because of parasites, ect. you know.

I know what you mean Dragon, I actually experienced that with Oscar as well, he didn't trust fingers for the longest time, too many people tapped his cup, or mishandled him. He was finally warming up to them just as he got sick. 
And yes, please do share pics BettaSplendid!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmm, I will have to look through old photo albums. He was a pied just like Joy.  We had to drive a long distance to find a pied one, I remember that.


----------



## Sadist

Google mishmash of mosquito larva pictures. https://www.google.com/search?q=mos...2_-q7MAhUDNiYKHfINBocQsAQIHA&biw=1680&bih=925 Of all the things I'm grossed out about, it's got to be these things! Too funny. I'm going to make the excuse up because they grow up to become diseased, blood-sucking insects that fly around and make itchy spots on my legs.


----------



## BettaSplendid

They are harmless in the larval.stage though. I get much satisfaction over feeding them and preventing them from becoming mosquitoes. Also, bettas will eat little water bugs too, those things that look like beetles but swim in the water? Maybe those are less gross? Any moving buggy will trigger betta to chase and eat.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Eeeww! I do remember that our LFS has a live brine shrimp tank that I might could get some from, but how would I feed them to him? Would I cup him, put the food in the cup and let him eat?

Just as a little side note, I have a dentist appt. on Monday with a new dentist, I haven't been to one in over 2 years (since getting my braces) So I'm a little nervous, they always seem to find something LOL, I've been having some pain in a certain tooth, so maybe they'll find something...


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Aww, I didnt realize Oscar was the same way! SIP 
Ew, good luck with whatever you decide to feed him. >.< One thing I do have to say though, is that getting mosquito babies could be risky because of possible contamination in the water they come from, so just be careful.
Good luck with the dentist appointment! Try to think positive! :thumbsup:
BettaSplendid- Really? I guess I'm just lucky, my grandparents suprised me with her, I wasnt even the one who picked her out. :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, he was friendly, but as long as you kept your fingers away from the glass! :lol:

That's what I was worried about, so I doubt I'd go that route. I just don't know, I'm uneasy about our LFS's tank of Brine Shrimp too. GAH! I guess I could still give it a try?

And thanks, my mom went to them a few weeks ago (our old dentist finally retired) and she said they were really nice, so I can put some of my nerves to rest. We'll see!

Also, Zan got moved back to his little 1.5 today, I planted it differently, and used a bit less sand. I'll take some pictures soon!

How sweet your grandparents surprised you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Loki got an upgrade!!!








I have to get another 10i filter, but for today I'm just using the one that came with Buttons 3 gal. He is LOVING all the space and plants!!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wow, nice! Is it a 5.5 or a ten?
Yeah, they were the same people to give me my first fish tank years back, needless to say I owe them a lot. ^.^
By the way, how did the dentist appointment go?


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's actually Dangerous's old 5 gal, the very first 5 gal I owned! He LOVES everything about the tank!!
That's so awesome!!
That's actually Monday, I'll report back after I get done :-D


So, everyone is doing great, except Apollo (His new name) I just don't even know what to do with him, we have NO mosquito larva, I doubt very highly he'd eat that, I just did a garlic soaked pellet, nada. He's getting thinner, but is still as active as ever. What do I do?! *sigh* Would Olivia know, maybe?
Zanzibar is getting more plants tomorrow! ^^
Anyway, pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Blurgh, Zan's filter went out today after his wc...:-/

But he does like his plants!


----------



## themamaj

Looks great! Excited for upgrade. I was just thinking of you when got notification of post  Guess what my fave music is to water change by lately???? Michael Jackson and I think of Dangerous every time it plays. He will never be forgotten


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh really?! That's awesome!! I love listening to an MJ/Prince mix when I do water changes!


----------



## themamaj

It is nice to have something up beat to listen to. Helps the assembly line go faster. I really like the plants you have picked out for your 5 gallons. Do you get most of plants at Pet Smart?


----------



## DangerousAngel

It is! 
And thank you! I get them from both Pet Smart and PetCo, I've learned to only buy the Anubias in the tubes because most of the tubed plants here are just leaves or something tied together. :/


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I have no advidlce to offer with Apollo (nice name by the way) :/ Sorry. Maybe you should try making a thread, see what more experienced people have to say. 
I like the plants in Zanzibar's tank!
I listen to music when I do water changes. ^^ Well actually, that doesn't mean much since since I listen to music ALL the time. LOL 
How did the dentist appointment go?!?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've thought about it, but honestly, what would they tell me? I just tried to offer him some frozen bloodworms (got those today for Loki, my bottomless pit LMAO!) and nothing, he just back away. :/

He does too!! Him and Buttons are together on the same stand, and it's been bringing Buttons out of his shell more!!

It went pretty well, the people were nice, but it did make me realize why I HATE going, UGH, all the picking and scraping, I think she pulled some glue from my braces too :/ to top all that off, I have a few minor cavities, and some sensitive areas (on the teeth that have been bothering me) that they need to fix ($500 later...:/ ) so Wednesday I'll at least be getting the worst one fixed, I'd do it all, but we just don't have that kind of money to spend (even my mom needs a cracked tooth fixed) So, yeah..I also have an ortho appt. on Wednesday, I'm sure my mouth will be tired after all of that, I just hope it doesn't cause any cold sores on the side of my mouth. Lysine will be my friend.
But some good news, I get X-Rays done at the Ortho Wednesday, he's checking to see what all need to be done to finish me up, I should have them off in August!!!! YAYYYY!!!


----------



## Olivia27

Yikes. Two weeks without food? Are you sure everything is OK? 

Do you have a tank ready for him? Is his QT bare and empty like my foster tanks? He *might* be depressed. Might. But totally don't freak out. If you move him to an actual tank with hides and decor and all that jazz he should perk up soon. The reason why I offered depression is because: 1) something is definitely wrong when a fish refused food most especially for an extended period of time. However, 2) I don't think you noted any other notable symptoms that may lead to a disease. If you do however, like scratching, clamping, or anything at all (you know what I'm babbling about), please do mention them

As a general preventive measure I'd dose ParaGuard if you have it. If not, just IAL and salt, IAL and salt. Soak food in garlic juice too if you want to be extra careful. That should cover all bases. If he's just depressed about his QT tank tho you'll see him perk up in a short time


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, I'm not too sure now, I'm at such a loss. 
Actually, his QT tank has a lighthouse, a soft grass/clover like plant, and 2 other plastic plants (non sharp of course) because I figured that the less I had in there the more uncomfortable he could be, but the first few days were bare, nothing in there but his heater. He doesn't act depressed actually, he zooms all around the tank, he is CONSTANTLY moving, pacing, swimming, zipping all over the place, could that indicate anything is wrong? I actually have PraziPro in with his right now, no change. at one point I tried a little Epsom salt to see if there was maybe a blockage, but nothing in, nothing out. :/ and when I first brought him home, I had him in some AQ salt, and paraguard, I tried that for almost a week, and thought 'Hey, maybe the meds are stressing him a little, thus causing him not to eat' so I gave him a few days rest from the meds. nada. I did try the soaking in garlic, and he just stared at it. He won't go near food, especially nothing on tweezers. He won't pay attention to anything that floats or sinks either, but he isn't blind, he can see just fine.
Oh yes, I do have a picture of his QT tank back a page or 2, if you'd like to see it for yourself.


----------



## Olivia27

Odd.

See if the PraziPro does anything. So he has never eaten anything since day one? 

I used to cup when feeding brine shrimps to minimize leftovers dirtying up the substrate. I just cup the fish and let the cup float there, and then add the shrimps in. Wonder if that'll work. It's kind of a "sit here until you eat" kind of approach.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Not a thing. I thought he'd eat the freeze dried Daphnia but he spit that out. I honestly don't even know if he'd eat live food, he doesn't chase anything that moves in his tank (such as the bloodworms) he just swims away, I mean, I'll be out tomorrow so I can try those wingless fruitflies, but I don't even know if he'd eat that, we just went on a search for mosquito larvae, and nothing..:/


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think tomorrow while we're out I'll get some live Daphnia from the LFS. 

I need to rant, I'm SO pissed off. So for a short time, I decided against rehoming Akio, then the more I thought about it, the more I thought he would be better off, especially if he was an only Betta, and in my browsing the forum, I saw a thread by someone, who said they didn't have a Betta yet, but had a 10 gal, so I messaged them, and all went well, and I got to ship Akio off! Here's where my rant comes into play, we shipped him via overnight yesterday (we paid for overnight too) and he wasn't there today, in fact, he hadn't even left Texas! We went back today to see what was up, and they said he'd be there in 3 days! Like WTF! And the postal workers had the audacity to tell me they don't offer overnight guarantee SERIOUSLY! I shipped Angel last year, and he made it just fine, just a day late, but I never had this kind of problem, I will NEVER use them again, I should have taken him into Ft. Worth. He does have a 72 hr heat pack, so I know he'll be OK, but still! Guys, please pray that he gets there safely.


----------



## Olivia27

Is it USPS? OMG they're just *bleep*ing *bleep* little *bleep*ers. Did you print the shipping label online though? If you can print your shipping history, which shows you paid for an overnight shipping, you should be eligible for a refund. That said, once, I paid for overnight shipping and some postal worker decided it's a great idea to keep my fish hidden in the office until the next day. So "technically" the fish arrived in time, but the buyer waited two days because some dodo decided not to ship stuff until they felt like it. I didn't get my money back, because they altered the acceptance date to the next day. RAAAWWRRRRRR

You can always try the fruit flies and mosquito larvae. What's there to lose? x Hope it works!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, it is, and YES I completely agree! 
I didn't, they did, and there wasn't really a label, I had the express mail form filled out, and put on, and the *grr* that put that on wrote '3 days' on it *GRR GRR GRR* I haven't ever printed a label online, it just seems easier to just go to the PO and drop it off there. I don't even know what happened, like it shouldn't have taken a WHOLE DAY to get to wherever the shipment center is (maybe Ft. Worth/Dallas). 

And thanks, I definitely will try that, I'll go to the LFS and see what he suggests. It's worth a shot. What would you suggest I do if he won't even eat that, I really don't have the money to drive around town buying all sorts of live food (or a bunch of food in general), heck, if that's all he'll eat, then I'd have to rehome him, I just don't have the ability to feed him soley live foods.


----------



## Olivia27

Black worms? Starting to veer into breeding conditioning food now


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, I can't afford to get any, and Xena, and Stella were fed blackworms which made them sick.
But if he won't eat something like Bloodworms, why would he eat blackworms, you know? Ugh ugh ugh


----------



## DangerousAngel

For some good news, Akio made it safe and sound to his new home, his box was intact, and he was warm from his heat pack!!! Have a wonderful new life sweet boy, I love you! ❤


----------



## DangerousAngel

I had a good ortho and dentist appt. my ortho took off and repositioned 2 brackets (can you say PAIN) and my dentist (I actually got to meet him, he's super nice!) fixed one of the sensitive spots, and next time I'm getting 3 places fixed for the price of one filling, and the same will happen for the next 4, even better is that since they're so small, he won't have to numb my mouth!!

I have some good news and bad news, Good news first:
Akio LOVES his new home, he's already exploring and playing!!!! I couldn't be happier!!
Next, Apollo ate!!!!!! We ended up getting the flies, but he couldn't eat them (so Loki did! :lol: Like I said, bottomless pit LMAO!) but he ate several bloodworms (frozen), some brine shrimp (frozen), and we found the mosquito larvae, and he ate them!! But the bad news is that I will have to rehome him, I just don't have the means to provide for his needs, it wouldn't be fair to him, or me. If anyone knows of someone (preferably someone with live/frozen food feeding experience) please direct me to them, it would be best if they were local, or if I shipped, no where, where it's still cold. He is one active fish, and would be happiest in a 3 gal or larger (but the person has to be willing to downgrade if he isn't happy of course).
And some more bad news, Snow's little Black Racer Nerite passed away today, he hadn't been looking good, and fell off the side of the tank (he wasn't too high up) and he just couldn't stay up, we thought he was gone last night, but thankfully he wasn't, this morning we saw his eyes out, and put him back into the tank (we briefly had him in a cup). We put him on a leaf, and he promptly fell, we uprighted him, and left for the day, when we came home, he hadn't moved. :-( RIP little guy, we'll miss you <3


----------



## BettaSplendid

Can you post a picture of Apollo?


----------



## BettaSplendid

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh yes, yesterday I got a great flare picture of the new boy (who still needs a name). He sure was a feisty flairer!
> View attachment 774777


Is this Apollo? What tail type is he?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, that's Apollo, he's a DTPK!


----------



## Sadist

I would take him if I had room!


----------



## DangerousAngel

There's always a space problem huh? XD I have great news, I think Apollo has found his perfect match, right here in Texas!!! Yayyy!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Goodness I've done a lot today! I did water changes on ALL the tanks (yes all 10 of them), I baked some cookies (applesauce chocolate chunk cookies), and cooked dinner (cut up sauteed veggies with spices, leftover ground turkey, and brown rice) 
I thought I'd do a tank update early since this weekend is packed for us (family reunion Saturday, Mothers Day Sunday)
Oliver








Loki








Buttons and Zanzibar








Kai








Chili, who got a new plant (with an Apollo photobomb)








Jasper








And Apollo, he finished off the Mosquito Larvae today!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Sounds like the dentists appointments went well! That's good!
It sucks that you have to find Apollo a new home.  But at least you found a perfect one already!
That's great to hear about Akio! When I heard about the shipping troubles I of course remembered what happened with Angel.. >.< Thankfully it ended well again!
Gosh, your tanks are so pretty! And everyone looks really happy too!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah they did! I'm actually looking forward to getting my other teeth fixed.
It does, I really like him, but I know it's in his best interest, fishies first! 
That's what I thought too, like 'oh great, here we go again!' I'm just relieved that he made it and is enjoying himself. I think I'll see how he's doing later today!
Oh yes, do you remember the date Angel came in? I want to get that written down in my photo album.
Thank you!! They are, they are all enjoying the new seating arrangements :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Happy news today! We went out shopping, and I said I needed to go to Pet Smart 'for more flourish (although I did need some)' and while we were there, we were looking at the Bettas, and I told my mom to pick her favorite, and I'd buy him, so we looked at a few, and decided to scope out PetCo, and our LFS, and debating between a few at Pet Smart, a gorgeous teal/yellow DTPK at PetCo, and that Koi with orange spots at the LFS, my mom decided on the Koi (although I couldn't afford him)!! Happy Mother's Day early!!
We had a scare with him earlier, we bleached and boiled Onyx's old hide, and unfortunately it started leeching something into the water making our new boy sick, my mom went to tell her boys goodnight and found him in the hide breathing heavy, we told everyone goodnight, and rushed to do an emergency wc, and removed the hide (he was so bad we thought he had parasites) needless to say, the wc helped (we'll do another one in the morning) and he's back to normal, still a little clamped, but doing better, he'll be using the QT supplies, but we decided to plant his tank and get him comfy in his home. Would it be safe to use a little Paraguard with the plants?
here he is!


----------



## SplashyBetta

I've done a full paraguard treatment in a planted tank, no issue. Should be fine.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Maybe once Apollo warms up to eating frozen food he'll start eating pellets.


----------



## BettaSplendid

BettaBoy11 said:


> Maybe once Apollo warms up to eating frozen food he'll start eating pellets.


I think that too.

The new guy is so cute! His eyes! Eeeeeeee!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Perfect SplashyBetta!! Thank you!!

I'm hoping so, he got some bloodworms for breakfast this morning!

And thank you, our new boy is doing much better this morning!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Aww! Your new boy is so cute! I'm glad to hear he recovered from that scare!
Angel came in July 1st! Approaching a year now, wow!
Oh yeah, I hadn't thought of that, maybe you'll get to keep Apollo after all! We can only wait and see..


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! He's eating like a champ! He needs another plant, like a floppy one to take up the empty spot. He's still clamped though, but I have a feeling that's because he needs that extra plant.
Awesome! Thank you, so I sent him on June 29.
Well, CollegeBettas is still taking him, I really think it would be in his best interest. But the fact that he likes frozen foods might make it easier for her to feed him, she might could even try getting him on pellets, since I was so unsuccessful :lol: I think he'll like his new home!


----------



## CollegeBettas

Hello, to those who don't know, I am the one adopting Apollo. I plan on trying pellets and then if he refuses them, getting some bloodworms. I had a similar problem with my first girl and once I got the pellets I have now she starting eating pellets.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Who knows, maybe with you he'll take to them now that he's eating!!


Ugh, I came home today from the reunion and after I fed Loki I noticed he was very bloated (we came in about dinner time), like 'it's concerning' bloated, I've put a tablespoon of Epsom salt in his tank, and I have the Kanaplex ready if I need it. He'll be fasted until I see some improvement. I'm SO worried, I really, REALLY hope it's nothing, just too much food, or maybe a little constipation (although he is still pooping, just not as much as usual for him, but the color and everything is completely normal looking)


----------



## DangerousAngel

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!

Loki is fine!! I think he's growing. (6 gal in his future) But I'm concerned about his gills, they aren't red and inflamed like with flukes or ammonia burns (he isn't flashing or anything either) but they won't close, to me it looks kind of like his head hasn't grown yet (his head looks a bit disproportionate) so his gill covers aren't laying flat, he's still active and eating, anyone know what could be up, or am I just fretting?

Unfortunately our new boy, who we named Topaz, jumped last night because of the storm (we think it scared him) and he didn't recover well, we do think there was something else wrong when we got him home (his fins never unclamped, and his breathing never really settled down much) We did have PraziPro in with him, hoping it would kill anything bad.
We had to euthanize him a little bit after Midnight, he had started laying on his side, breathing heavy, and looked to be in a lot of pain, we think there was something wrong with his spine, and the jump made it worse.
Swim in peace sweet little Topaz, we definitely loved you, and loved having you around, I'm sorry we could't have done more. <3


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I'm sorry about Topaz. It reads like he was on his last fins before the jumping episode. Let me know if you want me to look around for any nice boys or girls locally. I enjoy fish shopping!


----------



## DangerousAngel

We think he was, but we were trying to be optimistic. He came from the sale place as Speckles (who wasn't well when we got him either), no more fish from them.
Okay, I definitely will!! We're going looking today, so if we don't find anything, I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Dentist appt went well yesterday! 3 more problems gone from my mouth lol! 
before we went to the dentist,we went to Pet Smart to scope out the Bettas, and my mom didn't find one that really struck her (she's stuck on the DTPK from PetCo, we'll get him Friday if he's still there) _but_ I found a boy that struck me, a little vanilla/yellowish VT, he reminds me SO much of Dangerous, he's a little wiggle worm, he swam up into my hand, and LOVES his pellets!! I really love him so much! He is currently in a little 1 gal QT tank with some AQ salt, and a little bit of Paraguard. He had some Roobios tea in yesterday. 
He was so adorable, we took him in with us at the dentist, and he sat patiently and watched! :lol:
Here's the little cutie! He needs a name!!
























Today

























When I tested his cup water, it read between 0.0 ppm, and 0.25 ppm! I was impressed, even though it looked cloudy. (probably from the planted tank they use for the Betta cups)

Loki is growing SO much, he is about a half of a cm from being 2.5 inches! So Friday I'm getting him a 10 gal! I'm still concerned about his gills and belly area (he isn't bloated, but I'm noticing some pineconing O.O ) So today I shut off the filter, did a 50% (and disinfected everything afterwards) and started him on some Prazipro, maybe it'll help...


----------



## BettaSplendid

He is so pretty! I love yellow bettas. I would name him Sunny.


----------



## DangerousAngel

What a cute name! Thank you! I heard the name Ollie on the TV, and I thought about naming him that. Decisions, decisions....:lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good news on Loki, at a last ditch effort, I put him in a 3 gal hospital tank and added some Kanaplex, and his color is already coming back!!! Seems he has dropsy caused by a bacterial infection. I'll do a big wc on his tank and get the filter back in and running for a day, then I'll turn it off and put the Kanaplex in and put him back into his tank, then get ready to upgrade him whenever he's better! 

Also, I've been mulling over this for quite some time, and decided to see if I could find Buttons a new home, kind of like Angel and Akio, I haven't really bonded with him, and I think it would be in his best interest to find him a home where he'll bond with his new owner, so he can live up to his full potential personality wise. AuthorTheBetta might be taking him in, if that falls through I have another friend who would love him.


----------



## Sadist

Good luck on rehoming him! I think it's great that you'll do that rather than keep him. Some people have the mindset that "you bought him, therefore you must keep him until he dies of old age." I'd rather you and he be happy or find a new home for him to be happy.

Have you found a name for your new boy? He's gorgeous, love those fins. That soft yellow is really nice. Huang is yellow in Chinese Mandarin but doesn't really sound pretty spoken. It's also a surname. Huang Rui would be Lucky Yellow.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I think we have a new home ready for him!
I agree, I'm the same way. My boy's happiness is my first concern (as is their health).

I'm thinking maybe Ollie, but Huang Rui is nice, how would you pronounce that? That word always trips me up.


----------



## Sadist

Hwang Ruay with the huang part rising like a question and the rui part dropping like when you say Hi and are really excited. Ollie would be nice, too!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh ok, thank you!! I had always been saying it like 'Hue-ang' :lol: Is the 'H' silent? Do you say Rui like 'ray'?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Loki update: The pineconing is getting worse, and he's slowing down more, he is still active and eating, but I can tell this is getting hard on him. I'm doing another dose of Kanaplex tomorrow, maybe it'll help some. I know I shouldn't kick myself, but I should have NEVER given him those flies, I'm so upset. I was going to feed the rest of the flies to the toads in the garden, but when I mom went to put them in the garden they were all dead...UGHHHH

Anyway, I'm still getting the 10, maybe he'll be able to fight through this.
How about some pictures?
































Jasper got his bridge back! Happy boy!

















I get to meet CollegeBettas tomorrow to drop off Apollo, I'm SO excited!!


----------



## shellsie

Did you ever get your food situation straightened out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

I did! Everything is great food wise!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Update on Loki: I did another dose of Kanaplex, and added some Prime to his tank. I'll do another wc tomorrow. I don't think he's going to last much longer. :-(

I did still buy the 10 gal, trying to be optimistic, but I know I probably bought it in vain. Maybe Ollie will get it.
With some good news, my mom found her prefect boy today! It wasn't the DTPK form PetCo, but a sweet VT from a different PetCo, there were several from that one that she liked (an orange HM/DelT with some pretty DS spots, and a cute HM/DelT that was super friendly) I'm glad she picked the VT, with some extra coaxing from me LOL, but we both fell in love with him!
We bought him a new hide to go with the blue one, and a tall plant for the 10!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Loki update; happier news today!! I ditched the Kanaplex and am trying Maracyn 2 with Epsom salts, so far his color has come back, he's a bit more active, and it looks like some of the pineconing has gone down a little! He's being a little turd though, he was being picky with his dinner, but he ate, he's still pooping good too. I've moved him back to the 3 gal, and will do water changes every other day with his meds. I'd much rather him be here and be a little bit of a turd, than him not be here at all. I'm really, REALLY hoping this will be what works! I miss my Loki!
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what else I can do to try and help, or am I doing everything I can at this point?

I caught this cute picture of him a little bit ago


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I got scared when I saw that you updated so soon.. but its good news!! Yay!! Hoping Loki will continue to recover! LOOK AT THAT CUTE FACE.
I really like your new boy, he's so pretty! Does he have a new yet?
SIP Topaz.


----------



## Sadist

DangerousAngel said:


> Ohh ok, thank you!! I had always been saying it like 'Hue-ang' :lol: Is the 'H' silent? Do you say Rui like 'ray'?


The H isn't silent; sometimes it sounds somewhere between the Spanish J and the English h. At least it sounds that way to me. Rui is really close to ray in sound. There's a little oo sound that's really hard for native English speakers to fit in there.

Ollie works better  

I'm glad Loki is turning around! I didn't know anything about medicines when my Violet developed dropsy. I wasn't able to do anything. I hope Loki pulls through!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Isn't he adorable?! I'm hoping he will continue to get better, but today I'm not as hopeful, he doesn't look good again. UGH. But I'm staying optimistic.

Haha, I think Ollie suits him, thanks for the pronunciation!


----------



## Fenghuang

Ugh, I love all your tanks! I wish I could keep our fish room as neat and organized (and tanks well decorated).


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey!! Haha thank you!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Loki Update: No better, but I'm trying some MB to see if that helps, I'm going to give it a few days, if this doesn't work, I'll just put him back in his tank (where he is now) and keep him comfortable.

In happier news, Ollie is done with QT, and will go into a temporary 2.5, he gets the 10 if Loki doesn't make it. If Loki pulls through, then I'll see about getting Ollie a 1.5 cube, or another 2.6 glass tank to put beside Loki.


----------



## themamaj

So sorry Loki has had such a struggle. Ollie is the cutest. Always enjoy seeing all of your tanks and fish!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks, we're fighting this together. I'll be moving his hospital tank back to his spot, just to make it easier on everyone else, since I've been paying so much attention to him, they've felt a little left out.

And thank you!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Loki Update: I decided to just quit meds for a little while, just to give him a rest, I've got an airstone in with him, so his breathing is a little bit better.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Aww, Dangerous. Sorry to hear of the hard times for you & Loki. He's so adorable!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks, I have to say he's doing so much better without the medications, he's eaten, and seems a little more lively! If I could get the pineconing and bloating to go away, I think he'd be OK. But for now, I think I'm just going to do his daily water changes, and keep him happy until his time comes.

I do have some very unfortunate news, Snow took a turn for the worse today (not eating, laying on his side, labored breathing, and looking lost when he swam) and my mom made the heartbreaking decision to put him down. He was surrounded by us, and a picture of Eclipse. Snow, we love you so very much, and will miss you terribly, you were my moms first Betta, and what a special boy you were, Swim peacefully with Eclipse and everyone else, you will be deeply missed. <3 <3 <3

I think my mom decided on getting him cremated, and that's going to be $95, I'm trying to raise some money for that with what I've made, and what I'm selling, so please, if anyone wants any of what I'me selling, please PM me. I'll post links to my 2 threads after I find them.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Pillows, I'll update what all I have for sale tomorrow:
http://www.bettafish.com/134-betta-art/679393-handmade-betta-pillows.html

And fish supplies, I'll update what I have left tomorrow:
http://www.bettafish.com/140-betta-fish-marketplace/586049-im-selling-some-fish-stuff-7.html


----------



## DangerousAngel

Those threads got bumped! 
I am devastated to say that we made the decision to help Loki pass yesterday. The meds weren't working much, and he was just getting worse, even though he wanted to keep going (he sure made us laugh as he was in the euthanasia tank, such a silly, strong boy) he wasn't thriving, and was sitting in one spot all the time, he got to the point where eating was hard on him.
My dearest, most precious Loki, you became the light of my room after Dangerous passed, you brought new life to my room with your energy and zeal for life, my favorite thing was feeding you, I loved watching you grow, you brought me so much happiness, and I know how hard it was for you to leave, but what you had was more than what I, and my medication could treat, you fought so hard baby boy, but it's time now for you to rest. My heart broke having to help you, but I didn't want you to linger and suffer. Promise me you will watch over your brother Kai, I love you more than words can express. Swim peacefully my Hungry, hungry Loki (what we would call him) I know I'll see you again <3 <3 xxx
I'll post some pictures of him tomorrow.
On a better note, my mom found a lovely new King at PetCo today, and I'm so sorry his picture isn't better, I'll try more tomorrow!


----------



## Sadist

Lovely tanks! Loki will be missed, but I think you did the right thing. I love your tanks and envy your live plants! They look so healthy and vibrant.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! He sure will!

And thanks, I really love the live plants!!

I'm getting Ollie set up in the 10 today in honor of Loki, I bought a breeder net to put him in to help him get used to all the space.
I have some pretty scary news, I thought Buttons would be OK without his blue nightlight on (he has before, I think) so I turned it all the way off, BIG MISTAKE! He jumped, and when he did, he decided to pay Kai a visit O.O I go into my room to plug in my phone for the night, and looked over at Kai's tank to see TWO Bettas in the tank side by side flaring, I scream, rush over, and scoop Buttons out and plop him back into his own tank (I was so glad I got the right Betta LOL), I look down to see Kai breathing a bit heavy and headed towards the bottom, thankfully he only suffered a torn anal fin, he's fine now, and in some AQ salt. I think I caught them right after it happened, poor Kai was so taken by surprise, he didn't have time to defend himself. I'm just thankful they're both OK, needless to say, I will NOT turn off Buttons' blue nightlight.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got the 10 all set up and got Ollie settled!!!
This look isn't set in stone, I'll see how he likes it, and add taller plants if he needs it.
Here he is in the breeder net!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I'm glad you caught them before any real damage was done! I love 10 gallon set up.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! Buttons decided to jump again last night, thankfully this time he landed on the floor. So much for that lid...:/
Ollie, I'm not sure likes the 10 gal, he chewed a small portion off his tail, so I'm going to try and add some more top coverage, and if that doesn't help, I'll move him back to a 1 gal, and see about moving Kai to the 10. *sigh*


----------



## themamaj

:shock: I would have freaked out too. Glad everyone ok. Sorry issues with Ollie. I know how frustrating that is for them to bite. Hopefully he will settle down and fin heal quickly.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! They both bounced back really well, I'll do water changes every other day for Kai to help the regrowth. 

It is, but thankfully he didn't bite too much off, it should grow back quickly!! Since he wasn't happy in the 10, I moved him to a 3!









And I moved our new boy into the 10, but I think I'll move him to a 5, the 10 seems to be too much for him, too bad too, because I really like the way it turned out, oh well, their needs come first <3 I do miss having Ollie on my bookshelf, and I think he misses being there.









Next post will have pictures of Loki <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

I love you Loki


----------



## Sadist

Wow, he sure colored up! I hope you can find someone who likes the 10.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He did didn't he?! I was excited to see how he would change.
Haha me too, I may just keep it, and save it for something else. A 10 opens a whole new variety of possibilities!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Since the 10 didn't work out, I moved our new boy (who I have some good pictures of) to the 5! Any name suggestions?
































And we brought this little guy home today, we went to Pet Smart for cat food, and while looking at the Bettas, my mom found him. We put him back to keep looking, and before we left, I went back over to him and saw how sad he looked that we put him back, and the moment I picked him back up, he perked up and started wiggling! It was ADORABLE! So we brought him home! He needs a name too!


----------



## Nova betta

Your new veiltail is beautiful!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! We love him already!! I want to flare him soon to see how his fins spread, he looks different from all the other VTs I've had.


----------



## Sadist

What a cutie! I like the name Drogon.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh that's adorable!! What about Igneel, since he's red! Any more Dragon names? I think those would suit out new King. Poor guy is so skittish, he loves fingers, and people, but darts to the back when startled.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh, he is interesting looking! Perhaps Starflight? (from the Wings of Fire series) Or Thorn, he's a red dragon from Eragon. Glaeder is from the same series, he's gold, also the biggest of his kind. 
Haha, I could list dozens more- this is my specialty!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh!! Those are good! Definitely keep them coming! Thorn is pretty cool...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Also, Oliver


----------



## Sadist

Aww, look at that grump-grump face.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Isn't he cute?! XD

I think I found the perfect name for our new King! Jericho! I love these guys so much!
I did water changes today since my mom is having her broken tooth fixed (dad got a new job so we can clean out the HSA card XD) Everyone is doing great!
I'm still confused as to what tail type Igneel is, his tail is too round for a VT, but it doesn't look big enough to be a DelT..Hmmm


----------



## themamaj

Love your new fish! I am always wowed by your tanks...so clean and colorful. Your fish are so lucky to have such wonderful love and care. Keep up great work! 🐟🌱


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!! I really appreciate the compliments!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ooh I like their names. 
CUTIE ALERT.


----------



## BettaSplendid

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Oh, he is interesting looking! Perhaps Starflight? (from the Wings of Fire series) Or Thorn, he's a red dragon from Eragon. Glaeder is from the same series, he's gold, also the biggest of his kind.
> Haha, I could list dozens more- this is my specialty!




:surprise:





...... and now I want a crowntail so I can name it Thorn. 











"no new bettas, no new bettas" zen zen zen breathe in.... Annnnd out.....


----------



## Sadist

If his caudal rays have two branches, it's veil tail. He may have delta or halfmoon ancestry to get those colors, so maybe his fins are a little different. He looks like a veil tail in the pictures to me, maybe with that spade shape instead of the droopy mile-long tail.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

bettasplendid said:


> :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... And now i want a crowntail so i can name it thorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no new bettas, no new bettas" zen zen zen breathe in.... Annnnd out.....


I say DO IT


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oohh do it BettaSplendid!!!

Thanks Sadist, my first initial thought was actually round tail, since it's almost completely round when he flares, maybe he's a VT/DelT mix.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Yup @BettaSplendid ! You have to do it now.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Like I said in the rant thread, I don't like to rant much, but I need to right now.
I'm just really frustrated, my grandparents came over, and my grandma like to take pictures of my boys, well, Jericho wasn't 'cooperating' and she banged on the glass! I'm not the kind of person that get's offended over every little thing, but that was offending, it actually hurt, it didn't phase him, but it bugged the crap out of me. I just don't know right now. I know and completely understand how frustrating the situation with my grandpa is, but man, I love her to pieces, but sometimes things don't need to be said, and respect needs to be given to the boys when they aren't in the mood for pictures. I felt very hurt even though he was perfectly fine. I guess I'm just feeling my depression again, and being extra sensitive. *sigh* 
There are so many things going on right now, my mom is about to lose her seasonal job, and we'll be back at square one, and I know my grandma sometimes perceives us as a burden, because they're having to pretty much pay for everything to keep us here. This is such a low place to be, my mom and I are supporting each other. Our fish are what keeps us going some days.
in fish news, Buttons did not get to go to his new home, he jumped early in the morning, and we found him too late, when we put him back in the water he was struggling, he wasn't breathing well at all, and his eyes looked sunken in, he was trying so hard to fight, but we knew his body couldn't take much more, so we made the decision after about an hour of watching him, to help him. I really don't think he would have lasted much longer after we left to take care of some small errands, and get to the dentist. I'm so damn sorry Buttons, I love you so much, and I know you were going to be extra loved in your new home. Swim in peace my sweet daredevil <3 I'll post some pics of him later.
Sorry for such a downer post!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Just curious I'm new to this all but why don't you put a lid or even some plastic wrap on your tanks? Seems like you have quite a few jumpers! Again sorry I don't mean to offend I'm just wondering. Sorry to hear about buttons .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

No, it's fine. I had a piece of mesh that I would put over the top of his tank, and even with that he would still sail through it. Unfortunately with his tank, there was no lid to it, and he loved it so much, I didn't want to move him. Besides, he probably would have found a way to get out :lol: He was my first jumper, so I didn't have much experience with them.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wow Dangerous, I'm sorry. I know that doesnt mean much, but I get that. Times have been very hard for me lately too. And you have every right to be angry at your grandmother you know, not everyone has to love our pets like we do but they DO have to respect them. My mom finally just got a job, its temporary but it'll pay for food and bills. Sending work hunting luck your way.
But in these past two days some very fun times have been had, some very good things have happened. They're very minor but important to me and they've reminded me why I deal with the crap of school. Summer is coming, change is taking place. We can do this! Two days of happiness can make up for, not erase, but make better, months or weeks worth of times when just getting through the day or school week is hard. 
I'm sorry about Buttons. You did nothing wrong, keep that in mind. SIP

Do you have an album with pictures of all of your fish? So I don't have to sift through your journal?


----------



## Sadist

It's okay to be frustrated with your grandma if she doesn't know to not bang on aquariums. I taught my daughter not to, but in her day people probably didn't realize how much it stresses animals out to do stuff like that. When she's in a better mood, maybe you can calmly explain that fish are sensitive and can even die from stress like too much light or loud noises. Bettas are a hardy breed, but even they can be hurt by banging on the glass and more likely to hide when someone does that.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys, it really did help, and I agree. The thing is, is that fishkeeping is pretty new to her, but you would still think that anyone would know not to bang on the glass of a tank. I even told her that banging on the glass could stress him, but I guess some people just don't understand.

That's so great to hear Dragon! Congrats to her, my mom's part time job did just that, it gave us enough to eat for a few weeks. Some good things have happened to me too, and good things are coming I hope, I want to try and keep Land Snails, so I'm trying to learn all I can about them! I'm excited!!

I don't actually, I'll have to make one.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry to hear about Buttons. That's awful. He did live a good life with you though. Swim in peace boy <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ooh, that's exciting! Glad to hear that some things are getting better for you too.
MAN I don't know about you, but summer- weather wise- really swung into action this past week. I'm sweaty and gross but hey - SUMMER!!! I hate that in between time when it can be too chilly for shorts but too hot for sweat pants- that's all I wear!

Also -and I know this is random but- do you have a Tumblr account?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks SplashyBetta <3

Yeah, just small things though, the boys are all healthy, and doing well, and looking for Land Snails, is fun! 
UGHH me too, I'm not much of a summer person, I don't do the heat well. I much prefer the cooler weather.
LOL

I actually don't, I do have a FB, and that's where lots of my pictures are.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Hey, it's the small things that make a difference. Like I said, my good things wouldn't seem like much of a big deal to anyone else.
Oh, I love summer.  Just surprised at how fast it seemed to happen. Swimming, outdoors, animals, green on the trees, my birthday in August... summer is my favorite season.
Alright, I figured. Just curious.


----------



## themamaj

So sorry about Buttons. Even with what you think are betta proof lids I have still had jumpers. I think some are more likely than others to jump. 

Sorry also of frustration with gma. I would be upset too by tank banging. We are protective of our fish babies. Like you said they help brighten our days many times so want to do best for them. 

Hugs


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well that's cool! What day is it on? I forget. 
I have to say I'm not a fan of all the bugs that come out during summer. BLECH!

Thanks MammaJ (((hugs))) I always thought he had jumping beans in his pellets :lol: I miss him terribly. When I get his stone made I'm going to write something like 'My daredevil' on it.
And yeah, we all try and do what's best for them. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Anything specific you were looking for @THATDragonLovesBettas? Maybe I can find it for you.

How about some updates?! 
Everyone is doing great! I got Igneel into Buttons 3, and he is much happier in this tank! I got to plant Amethyst's tank as well, and he really enjoys the minimum plants, he's not pacing as much!
Ollie








Zanzibar








Kai








Jericho








Oliver








Chili








Jasper








Amethyst








Merlin
















Igneel


----------



## Sadist

What a lovely update! I love the way you plant your tanks.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Crappy news today, I tried fasting everyone today, and Ollie thought it wasn't a good idea, so he chewed more of his fins...GRRRRR! Needless to say he ate dinner..

And I have NO idea how this happened, but Merlin has an internal parasite, looked like a flatworm. I had fed him, and saw him swim by with something stringy and white hanging out of him, along with some poo, then it went away, I flared him for a second to see if he could pass it, then it came our again, then it went back into him! Filtration has been stopped, and he has been put on PraziPro. How could this have happened? Could he have been fed something with his previous owner that had parasite eggs that have just now hatched?


----------



## Sadist

I don't know how those internal parasites work. It's possible he had it when you got him, and it's just now grown large enough to bother him and show up. Or maybe he ate a plant root, and it's disagreeing with him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ah good, neither do I, I just know they can come from live foods. But you definitely could be right, he could have had it when I got him, kind of like Stella. Thankfully with him, he's not acting sick or anything. I do doubt it could be a plant root, since he doesn't pick at things in his tank.


----------



## Sadist

The only ones I've had that picked at the plant roots and got sick were guppies. I had to move my pothos out of reach.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, he doesn't really have any plants with roots like that.
He's still doing fine, and actually passed a worm yesterday! He ate part of it though :/ at least his appetite hasn't been effected, he's actually eating a bit more.


Oh yes, more good news! I'm getting some Texas Land Snails in Friday!! I have an ortho appt. tomorrow, so afterwards I'll be headed to Pet Smart to pick up the rest of what I need!! Also we'll be getting a tall Anubias for Amethyst, he's been acting a bit funny, his breathing is really heavy, but he's VERY active, so we're going to try a taller plant to see if that might help make him feel a bit more secure.


----------



## Sadist

Yay, snails! Good luck with Amethyst.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks!! We've got him a new Anubias, so hopefully it'll help! I also got all the stuff I need for the snails!! Wooo!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's most of the stuff I got, everything will be given a good boil, that can be boiled, and the log was too big, so it'll just be the driftwood that goes in for now!


----------



## CollegeBettas

I am so excited for the snails! You are going to have a ton of fun with them!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, here it is so far! It's bound to change in some way, but I think it'll do for now!









In fishy news, we had wc day today, and I added another blue silk plant to Ollie's tank, and well..he didn't like it too much, he shredded his fins.....AUGH just as they were starting to grow back!!!! GAHH >.< Maybe he'll stop....


----------



## DangerousAngel

After some issues with FedEx, the snails got here safe and sound!! They gave me 5 instead of 2!! 2 have already come out, and the others..well, I'm not too sure.. @CollegeBettas do you know what could be going on? I tried soaking them for a few seconds, and spraying them, and nothing, could it not be humid enough for them? Could the substrate not be moist enough? I found a heating pad at Pet Smart, so I can grab that if I need to. 
Here are some pictures:









































In fishy news, Amethyst got a new tank, and Ollie shreded his tail more, I'm thinking about adding a new hide, and maybe moving things around? What do you guys think?

Also, my mom got a part time job at a local Chiropractic office!!!


----------



## CollegeBettas

They look just like Flash! I'm surprised they didn't come out after being in the water. Do they have a little film over the entrance? Also, are they squishy inside or hard? They may come out during the night. Mine mostly do if they ever move. 
I don't use a heating pad at all. I don't think you need to use one, but there isn't much online about keeping these guys since they technically are an invasive species from North Africa/Europe. The only advice I found online was to squish them, which I don't think will help too much.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Really?! Cool!I need name help!!
Yeah, it was strange to me too, they're all tucked deep into their shells, there's like this hard white door on 2 of them, and then this thin cover type thing completely covering the opening of one of them. 
That's good to know though, I've put a towel over the tank to just to keep humidity in. 
I think I'd rather not mash on one.. 
I've just come to check on them and still nothing, maybe in the morning?


----------



## CollegeBettas

The hard whitish covering is what happened to Flash when I thought he was dead. The thin covering is how they retain their moisture when they take their long naps. They may move by morning. It think I read somewhere they move the most just before morning. Of course mine only move when I move them, so I don't know much in that aspect.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hmm OK. Umm, IDK what to do, none of them have moved..:/ Should I try the water again? Maybe putting them on the cucumber I put out?


----------



## CollegeBettas

You could. Just leave them in the water for 30 seconds and then put them on the cucumber. If they don't do anything then, they could be hibernating still, maybe. I doubt they would send you dead snails, plus they would smell if they are dead.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good news! They've all come out and have eaten!! The one in the pictures from yesterday has been demolishing the cucumber!! They were all just hibernating, I read that you can remove the little white calcium seal then spray them to get them to come out, and it worked! They're all exploring and eating! There's only one that isn't out, he's camping out on the glass, hopefully he'll move soon.
Gosh, I was SO worried all but 2 were dead!


----------



## themamaj

Snails have beautiful shells. I understand frustrating biters! Sometimes it trial and error to see what makes them happy. Extra plant or rearranging good idea. Sometimes i have had one bite from bordum so i try to move things around at water change to keep new and interesting to explore. Sometimes moving them by different betta helps. Congrats to your mom on job. Is log hide just type of thing for snail tank?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I'll have my normal updates tomorrow, we got done with tank swaping by bedtime for them. Instead of moving Amethyst to the 3 we moved him to Zan's old 1.5, he was SO calm in his cup, we decided that the smaller tank would be better for him, we were right!! He's doing very well now! Merlin is doing great, back to normal, we did a deep clean and redid everything, he LOVES it!! And as a last minute change, I decided to give Ollie a chance in a 2.5. He chewed more of his tail off, so I thought maybe he needed a smaller tank. He was pretty happy in his 1 gal QT tank..Hopefully this will be what he needs. I've even been feeding him more, to keep his belly full, I remember reading about a year ago, that sometimes keeping them extra full (without over-feeding) can make it harder for them to chew/make chewing harder. We'll see..
Igneel is getting a smaller tank, probably the 2.5 MiniBow, to see if that helps the pacing. :/ 
In short we've had a crazy busy day, and we bought an extra 3 gal for no reason. Or did we.....

Thank you MamaJ, she's super excited!! Yes, the log was for the snail tank, it was actually a reptile log hide. We had to take it back because it didn't fit.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, here are the pictures! The snails got some 'out' time today! It was SO cool!! (The snail pictures are from yesterday)


----------



## themamaj

Love pictures. Snails are really neat looking.


----------



## Sadist

I love your new snails! I hope the tank switches help with the fin biting. Have you tried making it shadey? I've read that bright lights may make them stressed and bite, too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you guys!! They're getting new food today!
He seems content in the 2.5 too, so I don't think it was that. I did actually put in a bigger plant, and that caused more biting :/ I put a castle in, so I'm hoping the hide helped. I may move him back to the 3 and add 2 castles and some tall plants. IDK yet though, I already had to adjust his Lilly Pad, so it wouldn't work as well in the 3 anymore. :/


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've been thinking about Dangerous a lot here lately, I've been meaning to sketch out what I've wanted in a tattoo of him for a while, and I finally got around to doing so today. Depending on how money is, I'd like to get it done on my birthday (I'll be 18).


----------



## themamaj

How sweet.


----------



## Sadist

That is so sweet! A lot of price will be determined by the size and how long it takes to do. Make sure you do your research on facilities, too. They should have a big needle cooker in a back room to sterilize everything. Check their portfolios at the counter to make sure you like their work. They should wear gloves. While it's healing, your tattoo should be washed with gentle soap 2-3 times a day and covered in A&D ointment (in diaper rash section of the store). I forgot what things are bad to put on there, but some of the common lotion ingredients can mess things up. Good luck!


----------



## CollegeBettas

Are you snails coming out often on their own? Mine don't really come out much.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sadist said:


> That is so sweet! A lot of price will be determined by the size and how long it takes to do. Make sure you do your research on facilities, too. They should have a big needle cooker in a back room to sterilize everything. Check their portfolios at the counter to make sure you like their work. They should wear gloves. While it's healing, your tattoo should be washed with gentle soap 2-3 times a day and covered in A&D ointment (in diaper rash section of the store). I forgot what things are bad to put on there, but some of the common lotion ingredients can mess things up. Good luck!


Thank you for the info!! I need to start looking to see if there are any reputable tattoo artists around here. And I'm sure when I go in, they'll answer any questions I may have about how to care for it.

Yes, the snails are coming out on their own, I see them crawling around the tank (I upgraded to a 3 gal for them) and hanging on the lid, they're adorable!


----------



## CollegeBettas

How warm is your tank? Mine don't move much.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I honestly have no clue, it's probably room temperature.

Weekly tank updates! Nothing new except Ollie got an upgrade! I do have a surprise coming...I'll post more soon...
Pictures!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I am just gutted right now. Saturday night I was telling the boys goodnight, and I saw that Chili was bloated. He's in Kanaplex right now, the bloat is only on one side so far. I've noticed he's been acting a bit lethargic, but I just thought it was because of how old he is. I can definitely rule out constipation, and parasites. Friday was wc day (I had to set it back) and the only thing I did differently was I saw some yucky old snail poo or something, that I decided to pick up, then I stirred up the sand in 2 places, and sucked up the yuck that came out of it. It would kill me if that's what caused this...UGHHHH

Oliver is also in the hospital tank, but he's OK, he's got a little sore type thing on his side (I'll post pictures later) so I put him in some Tetracycline to see if that helps, I did a BIG wc on his tank and added some Kanaplex just to be safe, so far, he's feeling a little better, he's definitely more active! He's been a little lethargic here lately, but he is almost 2 (in August)

I did a little cleaning on the snails tank, I took them out for a bit and cleaned their shells, and cleaned off the side of the tank, I also put some more fresh food in. I'm looking into making some snello (snail-jello) to give them more calcium since they aren't munching on the cuttlebone much.

I'm sorry I have't been so active, We have a data usage limit on our internet (I know, I know) and it's running VERY thin. I've also been working on a commission, 2 plushes and a pillowcase! I wish I had some more commissions, it really passes the time.


----------



## Sadist

I hope Chili and Oliver pull through! Good luck on your commissions! The hubby would skin me alive if I bought a fish pillow. Maybe I can talk him into it if we have it made for the kiddo. I have to fix my paypal, too, since my bank got bought by another bank. I'll see what I can convince him by Christmas buying time.


----------



## themamaj

Snail jello! What a funny thought. Good luck with commissions. You do great work ☺


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too!
Thanks LOL! They would make a great Christmas present! Just let me know what he decided! 

Thanks MamaJ!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got a new heater yesterday! It's a Hydor Theo 25 watt, my first!









Since Chili got sick, I've decided to try something with the tanks. I'm going substrate free again, since I can't vacuum it because of how small my tanks are. Maybe this could be another reason I've been having such crappy luck.
The Kanaplex didn't work, and it made Chili feel worse, he's got his filter, heater, and hide, and tube in a hospital tank, I'm going to forego the meds and just keep his water clean, and keep him comfortable.
Oliver is back home, and is SO happy!! He looks so much better!! 

Here's who all went substrate free. Jasper and Oliver are keeping the sand because of how established the plants are.

























I was going to post about my surprise, but now I'm not too sure if it'll even happen. I found this gorgeous Black Dragon boy that I was hoping I'd be getting, but my mom lost her job (she got fired because the person who was supposed to train her, didn't) so I don't know if I'll be able to pay my breeder or Koo Yang. Here he is though:

























His name is Prince Onyx II In memory of Onyx <3


----------



## themamaj

I am so sorry about your mom. Will pray she finds another job soon.


----------



## Sadist

That's so scary losing a job like that! I hope she finds another really soon! It pays to keep an updated resume on hand for emergencies like this.


----------



## BettaBoy11

My fish Pi isn't the most active of fish and he is, let's just say, chubby... And one half of him is a little more bloated than the other, but it has never turned into anything.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys, it's been hard on her, she said in all the years she worked, she NEVER got fired. We're going to see Finding Dory today, so maybe that'll lift our Spirits. I'm also going to ask if our local Frozen Yogurt place is hiring.

Good news on Chili, the big wc helped, the bloat is no bigger, nor is it any smaller. Could it be a tumor? What causes tumors like that to show up? The bloat is only on one side still, it seems that a down past it a little, there is another lump, could it be a tumor too?

Thanks BettaBoy! That makes me feel a little better, even though Chili has never been much of a chubby boy.


----------



## CollegeBettas

I saw Finding Dory last night and it was great! I really want to do a Finding Dory tank (not the pre-done ones though) now with another baby, but I know I have to wait.
As for the growth, I have no experience with it, but if it is only on one side, it probably isn't bloat. I do know that some fish do have a larger swim bladder though that may stick out. I have seen a few people in the diseases section get that response.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I just saw it, I LOVED it! I like the idea of a tank themed around it!

The bloat actually isn't where his swim bladder is, it's where his pectoral fins are, so maybe it's just a tumor. Idk.


----------



## themamaj

Cant wait to see movie. Was it as good as Nemo?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah it was, it had a good story line! It drug in a few llaces, but other than that, it's definitely worth going to see!


----------



## CollegeBettas

I loved the story line. There were a lot of unexpected twists in the story. I think the writers did a magnificent job of interlacing Dory's memory too. I loved that Dory didn't remember things when she needed them, she remembered them when they connected. Plus, baby Dory is so stinking cute!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes! I noticed that too, it was very well played out, and not at all predictable!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, if any of you follow @CollegeBettas in her journal, you'll see that I decided I needed to rehome 3 of my snails, so we met up at a new PetCo closer to her and shopped a bit and I gave her the snails. I got a bag of things for my snails from her in return! I really loved the PetCo, they had these GORGEOUS HM Kings that looked like Loki, and a few other cute Kings! The water was pretty clean (although there were a few dead). I'm so glad that we went, I think we found a new place to go shopping, there's even a Pet Smart that we stopped in!
CollegeBettas found a Betta in one of the fish tanks with a Mollie, who, when I went back in to look at looked like he was a goner  The Betta looked OK though.

Anyway, it seems that I will be able to get Prince Onyx after all!! He'll be here Thursday!
Everyone else is doing fine, Chili LOVES his new tank still, Oliver is back to his old self (as is Chili), but I'm worried Kai might have a parasite, I noticed some white poo at the bottom of his tank, so I'll start him on some Prazi hopefully tomorrow, and Jasper got a Mystery Snail named Mystic!
Here's some pictures!


----------



## CollegeBettas

You went over to PetSmart too? I must have missed you there. I went right over after I left Petco and walked around a bit. Did you get the snail there? I almost got one, but I decided not to. I kind of wish I had gotten the Molly. Right before we left is was starting to swim upside down, so I'm not sure how long it will last.


----------



## DangerousAngel

We went after we had Chick'Fil'A for lunch, then we drove around to see what all was over there. I didn't see a snail, there were people getting fish when we went by, although I saw a gorgeous red and white dragonscale VT, and super cute red VT female.
I do too, poor thing.


----------



## CollegeBettas

They had gold and blue apple snails on the little counter in the middle. They are kept in one of those things they scoop the fish into before bagging them. I really want to go back for it now that I have the 2.5ish KritterKeeper available once I clean it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Really?! Dang! I should have looked!! I got my Mystery Snail from the other PetCo (the one we told you about that wasn't very good). There were 2 in the plant tank, so I decided to grab one.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Oh okay. I'm thinking about just getting an apple snail or two if I can't find any nerites, though I may get some from Aquabid once school starts again.


----------



## BettaSplendid

CollegeBettas said:


> I loved the story line. There were a lot of unexpected twists in the story. I think the writers did a magnificent job of interlacing Dory's memory too. I loved that Dory didn't remember things when she needed them, she remembered them when they connected. Plus, baby Dory is so stinking cute!




That sounds like me. I cannot think at all when people ask me a question, yet later... I remember everything, once alone. The pressure! :grin2:


----------



## DangerousAngel

CollegeBettas said:


> Oh okay. I'm thinking about just getting an apple snail or two if I can't find any nerites, though I may get some from Aquabid once school starts again.


Ahh ok, sometimes PetCo has Apple Snails I think, you might check there.

LOL BettaSplendid, I'm like that too. For being 17 I have a horrible memory!


----------



## DangerousAngel

http://www.bettafish.com/135-betta-memorials/699770-my-dynamic-duo.html#post7488194

Just a picture spam to remember Kai
























































































Everyone that needs it, now has a lid of some sort.
Does anyone happen to have (or know where I can get) a lid for the TopFin 5.5 gal tank kit, and the Marieneland 3 gal bow front tank? I could use them.

Update on my imports (yes, plural, my breeder threw in a free fish, I don't know who he is yet, but I'm thinking the giant I had my eye on!!!!!) Anyway, my breeder didn't listen, and didn't send them out in time for Koo Yang's shipment (GRRRRR) so my fish are in Thailand and will be shipped to Julie Tran later this week, they will be there Saturday, and I'll have a tracking number Monday afternoon for UPS. I am SO scared! I haven't used her before, nor UPS. But she did communicate with me very well, so I'm happy about that! I even asked her if she could change their water, and she said she would!! I sent her a few extra dollars for the trouble.


----------



## CollegeBettas

You can get a lid for the 5.5 on Drs. Foster and Smith. That's where I got the lid for the 5.5 you gave me. For the 3 gallon, you could make a lid out of the mesh stuff and cut it to fit.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh that's great to know!! Thank you! How much was it? I actually did just that for my 3, I was just hoping that maybe, just maybe I could find the one that goes with the tank.
How are the new snails doing BTW?


I ended up trying my hand at home cremation again, and it went so much smoother this time! Kai didn't cremate as easily but that's because we didn't let him cool from drying. Otherwise, it went well! We did Snow (Turquoise urn) and Kai and Loki:


----------



## CollegeBettas

It was $9.99. Here is the link: Aquarium Lighting: Marineland Glass Aquarium Lighting Canopies They have free shipping every once and a while. I think you just missed one of the free shipping things.
The snails are doing great. I didn't see them moving this morning, but they were the last two mornings. I am really happy with the new tank so far. Even Flash, who has been stuck to the log for 2 weeks, moved a couple days ago. I think it really helps to have a distinct day and night as well as a higher, more steady, humidity.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ahh thank you!! I could handle that!!

I'm so glad they're doing so well! Those 3 were pretty active. Feel free to name them whatever you want, I never was able to come up with anything. I'm glad your new tank is working out so well!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh my gosh! I am SO tired tonight, I have spent all day deep cleaning everyone's tank! I am just shattered to say that Oliver has myco, the lumps that I treated him for have gotten bigger, and one is a funky red color. So today was spent bleaching everyone else's tank ditching the filter media (*cries*) and starting ALL over. But FML FML when I took Chili out of his tank, a drop of water fell from his tank into Jasper's tank AAAAUUUGGGHHH!!!! So When we go out Monday, I'll be stopping by Pet Smart or something and getting ANOTHER filter cartridge and doing this ALL over on Jasper's tank! AUGH! Anyway, I haven become SO paranoid, I am working on getting everyone their own equipment, to be extra safe. 
Since treatment, Oliver has gone downhill, he eats, but other than that all he does is lay on his heater, or on the bottom, he's skinny, and just not thriving. He's been up and swimming today, which was good, but he just isn't himself, it's such a hard call, but I'm thinking it may be time...I can't keep him going on like this, he's only going to get worse, and of course there's still a risk of spreading it further, so helping him pass would not only stop the spreading, but it will also stop him before he gets to a bad spot, like Onyx. *sigh* I know that after my new imports come in, I won't be getting anymore, not because I'm burned out, but because I won't have anymore space in my bedroom! Unless I put a tank the the living room! LMAO!
My imports should be in Cali today, so I'm praying they're doing well! 
Otherwise, everyone is doing just great, Ollie is a little wigged from the tank cleaning, but he'll be OK. Tomorrow we do my mom's boys, and I'll have to wait until Monday to do Jericho.
I did notice a spot on Merlin, but I think it's nothing, probably just a scratch, but we'll watch it.
No pictures tonight, by the time I finished it was 9:30 and time for them to rest, but I'll post some tomorrow!


----------



## Sadist

Hugs.


----------



## DangerousAngel

*hugs back*
Good news, Ollie is OK! I gave him 6 pellets by mistake this morning (you know how it is when the pellets stick to your fingers), and he gobbled them right up!
Jasper didn't eat, but I'm not too worried, he likes to put himself on a 'Low Pellet Diet *eye roll* LOL


----------



## Sadist

Awesome little Ollie!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here are the pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

It is with a heavy heart, that I tell you all that the decision was made to euthanize Oliver. I just didn't want to let him keep going like he was, and get worse. He didn't fight it much, the initial going to sleep was freaky to him, and he seemed to need a lot of air but he settled down pretty quickly. I'll post a picture memorial of him tomorrow. I'm going to cremate him, and bury his ashes.
In the meantime, I got everyone new siphon tubing for water changes, and did water changes on everyone's tanks! The tubing is so much thicker, so it goes by fast!! I re cleaned Jasper's tank, and put some new things in it, I'll post a picture tomorrow!
We went out for a few things today, we got the tubing, filter cartridges, and had to order the sponge filters, so we'll pick them up Wednesday or Thursday! My mom has been wanting another Koi, and when we went to PetCo for the filter cartridges lo and behold she found one!!!!








My imports are headed my way!! WOOO!!!

Here is the other half of pictures from the mass clean:


----------



## DangerousAngel

BTW I came across this, and thought I would share it if anyone might be interested in reading on Myco.
http://www.aces.edu/dept/fisheries/education/ras/publications/Update/Mycobacteriosis in Fish.pdf


----------



## themamaj

So sorry about Oliver. Very good article. Thank you for posting. 

New koi is incredible! Tickled your mom got him. What type vacuum hose did get? Tanks look so pretty and clean. Feeling guilty for procrastinating mine tonight and reading books all evening. (Though a chance to sit and read is rarity). 

When will imports arrive?


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're welcome! I hope it will help others. The myco stops here! I do think he got it from Xena...

She is too! We just moved him to a small 1 gal because the 2 was too big for him, poor guy was so scared, he's fine now! He needs a name, any suggestions?
I got just a pre cut bundle of tubing, I'll see if I can find the tag, if I can't I'll take a picture.
Thank you, we sure worked our butts off, Jericho is last on the list for a clean! That sounds nice though, what have you been reading?

I'm *seriously hoping* in the morning!! I just checked my tracking # and it said arrival is due tomorrow!! WOOO


----------



## DangerousAngel

My new boys made it safely!!!! They are swimming around in their QT tanks!! Julie did a fantastic job, I'd definitely use her again, she had great communication too!
Prince Onyx thought the acclimation process was too slow lol, but 'Friend' was patient! Prince Onyx ate one pellet, and 'Friend' ate 7! Here are the pictures!!
































I'll post more pictures of them later!

Everyone now has clean, disinfected tanks! Water changes are done, and now it's time to clean up the mess!

EDIT: Caspian, I think is what I want to name 'Friend'


----------



## SplashyBetta

They're both very handsome! I love the name Caspian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank You!! ^^
Here's some great pictures of them:


----------



## Nova betta

WOW! They are both so beautiful!


----------



## BettaBoy11

That first one looks like a lot like our new little DSPK.


----------



## Sadist

They're gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys! I love them so much!!

I would love to see @BettaBoy11


----------



## BettaBoy11

*Boo*

Here he is.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh he's adorable!!!
I got this SUPER cute picture of them today! (hopefully this'll work)


----------



## Sadist

It's not working for me.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Sadist said:


> It's not working for me.


Me neither.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Well, I saw the picture when I was on last night, but now I don't.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AUGH So sorry! Here you go! I tried to post it from Google Photos...










Also, Happy 1 year gotcha day to my sweet Storm, I miss you. <3


----------



## Sadist

Those boys are so pretty! It makes me want to get one with white on it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Everyone is doing well! The recycling is going well so far! I (cannot believe I did this yet AGAIN) dribbled some water from Chili's tank into Jasper's tank *headdesk* But I got it cleaned again, and redid everything! I added a tiny Anubias and a new sponge filter to Caspian's (maybe named Monty what do you guys think??) tank, and yesterday I got Prince Onyx into a 1 gal.
We were thisclose to getting a new Betta today, my mom had the Betta Bug, but we left empty handed (  ) Since her little Koi baby is still so small, she wants to wait until everyone gets out of QT.
Guys, can dropsy form on only one side, I've been so worried about Chili, the spot is getting bigger, it looks like dropsy, but it's only on 1 side. :/
Anyway, here's some pictures!!

























































Prince Onyx is SO much like Onyx, it's just crazy, I love him so much!!

Does anyone have any special plans for the 4th? I think we'll be at my grandparents swimming this weekend, I've bought Ollie a Kritter Keeper so he'll be coming with me probably Sunday since we'll be staying the night, poor guy has separation anxiety, when I'm gone for more than 6 hours he gets frantic, and chews his tail.


----------



## CollegeBettas

The little anubias are my favorite. I think I may get a couple more when I go back to the store. There is already one in Eric's QT tank, but I would like to add more. How big is the spot? Eric's spot is about the size of his eye. It is all the same color as his scales and maybe takes up 3-4 scales sticking out.
I am going to my grandparents' house to swim too. We just got back from there. Today was my dad's birthday, so we went to celebrate his birthday and my grandpa's birthday that was last week.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's the picture memorial to Oliver btw.
My dearest Olive-Pop (his nickname) i love and miss you, SIP <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

CollegeBettas said:


> The little anubias are my favorite. I think I may get a couple more when I go back to the store. There is already one in Eric's QT tank, but I would like to add more. How big is the spot? Eric's spot is about the size of his eye. It is all the same color as his scales and maybe takes up 3-4 scales sticking out.
> I am going to my grandparents' house to swim too. We just got back from there. Today was my dad's birthday, so we went to celebrate his birthday and my grandpa's birthday that was last week.


It's where his belly is, it's kind of that orange-y color that dropsy is, there isn't much pineconing, but I'm starting to see just a little.

Ohh that's sweet!


----------



## BettaBoy11

I'm Canadian so I don't do anything on the 4th. Our Canada Day was yesterday on the 1st.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh cool, what do you guys do for Canada Day?

@CollegeBettas here are some pictures of Chili

























Also, today marks Chole's 1 year gotcha date! Happy gotcha day baby girl! <3


----------



## CollegeBettas

Hmm... have you posted in the disease section yet? Could it be an internal parasite? 
Nick said that Eric may just have a fish bruise.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No, I haven't. Sometimes I prefer to just look it up or ask here, I sometimes get more direct answers that way. His poop is actually normal, I don't feed him any live or frozen foods either (simply because he won't eat them) it's just the bloating and lethargy that worry me.


----------



## Tourmaline

Chili looks kinda like Meridia did, and it turned out it was fluid buildup from organ failure caused by a bacterial infection. :/

Trying treating him with Kanaplex and 1-2tsp/gal of ES. There's some pineconing? If it's not too noticeable it may be early enough to save him, if it gets worse you can try that cocktail bath I gave Meridia, maybe that would work on him even though it didn't work for her.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Chili actually looks a lot like my boy Pi has looked like for about 3 months.
Does he still have a nice big appetite?


----------



## themamaj

New boys so pretty! Tanks look wonderful. So sweet your fish gets to go with you on trip. Sounds like fun time planned for 4th. Normally we swim and have cookout and see fireworks. Family out of town this year so not sure what we will do. Happy 4th to all!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Tourmaline said:


> Chili looks kinda like Meridia did, and it turned out it was fluid buildup from organ failure caused by a bacterial infection. :/
> 
> Trying treating him with Kanaplex and 1-2tsp/gal of ES. There's some pineconing? If it's not too noticeable it may be early enough to save him, if it gets worse you can try that cocktail bath I gave Meridia, maybe that would work on him even though it didn't work for her.


When I first noticed the bloating, Kanaplex is what I put him in, I did the whole dose, and he didn't inprove. I can put some ES in his tank, do you think it would help? When we get back home tomorrow I'll check for pineconing.

Which meds did you use, and how much? I can at least try. His belly is yellow, like it's full of fluid, it's very slowly moving to the other side, but it's mostly on his right side. He does still have a pretty good appetite, sometimes he's a little slow with his eating but otherwise is ok.

Thanks MamaJ! Ollie had a safe, stress-free travel, he's settling in nicely in his temp home! This was the perfect opportunity to try out my new Hydor 25 watt heater!!


----------



## Tourmaline

The ES miiight help, it's just to remove fluids from his belly. Honestly at this point, it might not do much. 

The bath I gave Meridia was really heavily medicated. It had Methylene Blue, Kanaplex, AQ Salt, and ES at really high doses. I'd use it as a last resort sort of thing if you feel like he might pass away. This was the site, Sabrinah linked it for me, she said it helped her boy with fluid buildup. Aquarium Answers, Pond, Fish Questions, Help: Dropsy in Fish; Swollen Betta, Kidney Infection


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> When I first noticed the bloating, Kanaplex is what I put him in, I did the whole dose, and he didn't inprove. I can put some ES in his tank, do you think it would help? When we get back home tomorrow I'll check for pineconing.
> 
> Which meds did you use, and how much? I can at least try. His belly is yellow, like it's full of fluid, it's very slowly moving to the other side, but it's mostly on his right side. He does still have a pretty good appetite, sometimes he's a little slow with his eating but otherwise is ok.
> 
> Thanks MamaJ! Ollie had a safe, stress-free travel, he's settling in nicely in his temp home! This was the perfect opportunity to try out my new Hydor 25 watt heater!!


Hmmm... Pi has a bigger bloat on one side than the other. Whatever it is, I wouldn't be suprised if it was the same thing.


----------



## BettaBoy11

BettaBoy11 said:


> Hmmm... Pi has a bigger bloat on one side than the other. Whatever it is, I wouldn't be suprised if it was the same thing.


Forgot to mention, that Pi is still as happy as ever to get his food.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Tourmaline said:


> The ES miiight help, it's just to remove fluids from his belly. Honestly at this point, it might not do much.
> 
> The bath I gave Meridia was really heavily medicated. It had Methylene Blue, Kanaplex, AQ Salt, and ES at really high doses. I'd use it as a last resort sort of thing if you feel like he might pass away. This was the site, Sabrinah linked it for me, she said it helped her boy with fluid buildup. Aquarium Answers, Pond, Fish Questions, Help: Dropsy in Fish; Swollen Betta, Kidney Infection


That's kind of why I never tried, because I'm afraid it wouldn't do him any good.
Thanks, I will have to try it at a regular dosage if everything. I just feel his time is coming pretty quickly, I just hope it's not a form of myco.

I'm reading the page now, it's a little confusing, what exactly did you use, and at what dose? I also don't have Kanamycin, or triple sulfa, is that ok?


----------



## Tourmaline

Its the bath directions I gave her, where it says prepare a bath. Kanamycin is the same as Kanaplex, so it should be fine. I ran out pretty quickly doing that treatment and treating her tank.. What I did was I have her that bath in the directions two times a day, and during the second time I did a water change and remedicated her tank. 

For dosage I did 6 drops of Methylene Blue in a half gallon bowl. The Kanaplex I just dropped a small amount in. Then there's this that I followed:

"I STRONGLY recommend the use of salts in this bath as well at about double the normally used tank strength; 1-2 teaspoons sodium chloride (regular salt) per gallon and 1/8 to ¼ teaspoon Epsom salt per gallon of bath water."

It's really strong and recommends double dose so just do half of what it recommends and leave the AQ Salt out, if you want to give him the bath. It might be better to just treat him in the tank for now and see if the ES helps at all first, I only did the bath because she was pineconing so quickly.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ahh ok, I see. So for the bath I'd do a double dose of all that. How long do you usually keep them in the bath?
I'll give him the Epsom Salt, first and see if that helps, if not, then I'll try the cocktail, and do it once a day, since it isn't that bad yet.


----------



## Tourmaline

I left her in for 20 minutes the first time and then when she pineconed fully I was doing what it recommends, 30 minutes. 

Hopefully it doesn't come to that with Chili, I hope he improves. :/


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!

I hope not either. He's the last of my original 3.  except Angel, Angel is still alive and well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No change in Chili with the ES, I guess I'll keep trying.

I got some great pictures of everyone today, so I thought I'd share!!
This first one is of Ollie is from my grandparents, he did so well with the traveling! Like an old pro!









































































































I think Caspian is getting the 10 after he's out of QT, he is getting BIG!!! And my mom's Koi baby is named 'Lil Specks, in honor of Speckles <3


----------



## Sadist

Aww, 'Lil Specks, such a sweet name! I love all the pictures.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well @Tourmaline I decided to try the bath, the ES is not working, so maybe this will. 
At this point, I don't even know if it's right to keep him going like this, he's still very lethargic, maybe even more so now. What do you guys think? I just feel so bad for him.


----------



## BettaBoy11

DangerousAngel said:


> Well @Tourmaline I decided to try the bath, the ES is not working, so maybe this will.
> At this point, I don't even know if it's right to keep him going like this, he's still very lethargic, maybe even more so now. What do you guys think? I just feel so bad for him.


Personally, I'd leave him for a bit.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's what I was thinking after mulling it over a bit more, he is still eating and flaring, so that's still a good thing. I'm going to give these baths a chance, and see what happens. Hopefully they won't make it worse, because his belly looks a tad bigger.


Sitting here, Prince Onyx has decided that flaring and adding to his nest are more important than eating. Good greif! XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about some pictures of the boys?! Everyone is doing just great! We went out Friday and had to pick up some things from PetCo, and when we went, there was a White emaciated King in a little 1 gal display (Remember that one CollegeBettas), my mom decided we needed to take him home, so we did, we got him for a discount too! He's very scared, still, there's no telling what happened to him at the store, He's eating and pooping very well, I think he'll warm up soon. I'll post an update on Chili in another post.



























































































And a special Gotcha day shout out to Snowy, we miss you baby boy! <3


----------



## CollegeBettas

Did you come to this Petco? I remember the cube. I was t PetSmart today.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes I did! Cool, We needed to go to Pet Smart too, but we cut everything short to get him home.


----------



## themamaj

Great pictures


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, about Chili, Friday and Saturday he started to really go downhill, and start laying on his side, so yesterday we decided it was time to put him to sleep. He went very peacefully, no struggling. He even let me hold him for a while, and before I added the last dose of clove oil he had me help him up so he wouldn't lay on his side. 
I have been SO scared it was Myco, or worse, Fish TB, so today we went looking around the metroplex to see if we could find someone who could do a necropsy. No one here would do it surprisingly, so we did it ourselves, and you will NEVER guess what we found! We found a large, white _tumor_! It was pressing on his organs. It was growing right where his Kidneys were, but they looked fine, all his organs did. I am SO thankful it was just a tumor! (if this kind of thing is a point of interest for any of my readers, I took pictures for reference, so if you'd like to see what an internal tumor looks like, PM me, as long as you can handle it of course)
After we did that, we cremated him, he is now resting in the same box as Dangerous. I think I might look for him his own box soon.

I'll post a picture memorial soon. <3


As a regular update, our new boy is doing so well! He's staring to come out of his shell!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Sip


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about Chilli. I'm super thankful it's a tumor and not something contagious.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! I just don't have the money to get the kind of chemicals that would kill the TB virus.
Thank you for your condolences <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

How's about some good news?!
I went to the orthodontist today, and GUESS WHAT!!! MY BRACES CAME OFF!!!!! After 2 1/2 years, I'm finally done!!

Here's a before and after picture!
Yeesh, this one is old!


















And for your daily dose of funny, my mom was doing water changes on Amethyst, and he was a tad too curious and went right up the siphon tube and into the dirty water bucket, which happened to have Igneel's water in it...X_____X He's fine though!
Oh yes, before I forget, when my mom got 'Lil Specks, we were told there was another Koi at a different location, and yesterday we happened to drop by said location for some Stability (which they didn't have) and we left with the other Koi!! I'll get pictures soon!
And finally, I was speaking to the owner of IBC and he told me that there still was a chance Chili had Myco, but we can't know for sure unless I had sent in a sample of the tissue from the tumor, but it wasn't grainy (which is what he said a Myco tumor would feel like) He did put my mind at ease, and just said to keep my tanks clean (which I do), and they should be fine. I also ended up with a new box for Chili, I'll get a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## Sadist

Great news with the braces! I'm glad you found the other koi and brought him home before someone else could.


----------



## themamaj

Congratulations on braces off! What a beautiful smile you have!!! 

So sorry about Chili! I am impressed you did your evaluation. Im glad you were able to find what problem was. 

Ticled to hear about koi. I love kois. Look fwd to pictures. Sounds like you have a great mom. How neat she shares your interests


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!!

I really need help with some names for our new big white boy, here are some pictures!

















And our newest Koi boy!! Poor thing has been clamped and on the bottom, I'm not sure what could be wrong, maybe he's just adjusting.









And 'Lil Specks got a Big Boy tank!!


----------



## Sadist

I would so name that new boy Spot. He'll probably marble into something dark. I love 'Lil Specks new tank! I don't see the new koi boy, though. The picture loaded another of the big white boy with spots.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Probably, we have been calling him Mr. Spots LOL!!

Oops, here you go!









In another post i'll share some pics of Chili.


----------



## Sadist

What a cutie! And Mr. Spots is just cute, too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha thank you!!! I'm also thinking Louie!

So I'm going to make this pretty snappy, so I'll share Chili pictures tomorrow. Zanzibar passed yesterday, He has always had these seizure like twitches, and Monday, and Tuesday he had been hiding a lot, which was unusual for him, Wednesday those seizures picked up a little, and his breathing became heavy, he was also very pale, I tested his water wondering if something may have been off, nothing came back abnormal, ammonia was below .25, Nitrates were below 20, Nitrites were at 0, KH was a little low, GH was at 30 (not sure if that's good or not) and pH was at 7.0. I do know that our water has just been flushed with chlorine, so maybe he reacted badly to it. I don't know. He looked worse yesterday, and we made that decision, he went peacefully, and didn't struggle. I just know that I miss him. SIP sweet Zanzibar <3


----------



## Sadist

Aww, poor guy. I'm guessing he had some genetic problem with seizures.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's what I'm starting to think. At least I gave him the best life I could. I have fond memories of him. <3

Now for pictures of Chili, I wrote this for him on FB:
My dearest Chili, I've had you for almost a year and a half, we've been through a lot, at first I thought bringing you home was a mistake, but the more I got to know you, the more I began to love you, and realized how empty my life would be without you. My life is definitely not the same without you, you were the last of my Original 5 boys, you were supposed to be my long living Betta, and in a way you were. I love you Chili, I'm so glad you and Dangerous are together again. Best friends forever. You light shone bright with me, now it shines even brighter in heaven, with your friends. I will miss you deeply Chili, Swim In Peace my little flare bug ❤


----------



## DangerousAngel

Everyone else is doing really well! I'm really having to work with Louie, I did a wc today to get rid of all the AQ salt, and he spent a good 5 minutes in his hide out of breath from zipping around so much, poor guy, water changes scare him so much.  I try to be careful not to startle him too much. Poor baby.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I LooooovvvvEEEEeeee Prince Onyx II. He has close to the same coloration of my new HM boy.

ETA: Not really. My new boy is darker LOL.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's awesome!! Pictures?

So, I'm starting to ease into Drivers Ed, home taught. I took the practice test for the first time without studying, and I passed (barely) with a %72! So I'm brushing up on the things I needed to understand better!
Hopefully soon, I'll be able to take the test! I think it'll be easier when I can actually drive and put this knowledge to work! I'm more of a visual, hands-on learner, so it'll help.

Also, I found this 20 gal tall yesterday!! I'm going to clean it up and see what I want to do with it. I may sell it, but IDK yet.









Tomorrow I'm doing water changes, and I'm going to move Louie to a 3 gal, he seems very healthy now, and I think a bigger tank will benefit him, and move everyone back to their old spots, too bad, I like this set up. Prince Onyx and Caspian will be out of QT in a few days too!!


----------



## CollegeBettas

A 20 gallon? That's awesome! I've been wanting to use mine, but it's too big to keep in the dorm. It would make a really nice planted community tank. Which reminds me that I was going to pm you about the amazon sword I have. It is huge and just doesn't fit in any of my tanks. I was going to ask if you wanted it for your 10 gallon, but it would work even better in a 20 gallon. It is currently in a dirted pot slowly dying. It will need to be cleaned up a bit, but I may do that Friday and try to get it fully submerged again.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah! I just don't know where I'd put it! Haha, maybe when our situation get's better, I can get a big stand and do something like a sorority! 
Yeah, you can shoot me a PM, maybe I could find a place for it.


----------



## CollegeBettas

A sorority would be cool. With a tank that big, you could maybe put a school or two of something else too. You may be able to find a fairly cheap stand too if you look around. The plain ones from Petco are $30 which isn't too awful, but you could probably find it cheaper somewhere else too. I'll pm you now.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, a 20 gallon! Good luck with all your tank switcharoos.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I finished moving everyone yesterday, I'll post pictures of how it turned out later tonight!!


----------



## themamaj

All fish and tanks look great. I have those same metal shelves  Hope new boys do well. Enjoyed seeing Chili's pictures. Reminds me of one of my original boy Crimson. I miss that boy. Hope they are all swimming happily together.


----------



## themamaj

Also would you mind to share picture of vacuum you use on smaller tanks. My dog ate my small vac  Looking for other options for quicker water changes but not so bulky as other vacs.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I don't mind at all, I'll get some pictures of it when we get home.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So like @CollegeBettas said in her journal, I got to pick up the big Amazon Sword, let me tell you, it is HUGE! I love it! Caspian is going to his permanent home tomorrow, so that'll go in with him!! I ended up with these 2 plants today as well, the black one is from PetCo, and the purple ball is from Pet Smart.








I'm excited to get him in his new tank!

Here are those pictures of Prince Onyx, and Louie's new tanks:
















Before I move Prince Onyx:








And a cute one of Ollie:









Also, I kind of did a thing today...I got him from our LFS (the one Topaz and Speckles came from) I wanted SO BADLY to get the pure white CT they had, but I'm very afraid he might have had myco or TB, he had those tumors on his side, and when we went back in for this guy, he was laying on the bottom 
So meet our newest addition! He is in a very secure QT, NONE of his stuff will EVER touch anyone else's, just to be safe, he is on Kanaplex just in case, if he has myco this should kill it before it shows up according to my research, so far, he is the healthiest Betta I've bought from them, he ate, acclimated very well, and is very active!! Any name suggestions?
























BTW, CollegeBettas, here's a picture of my moldy wood in the snail tank. :/ It just baffles me how this is actually made to go into a tank that is supposed to have high humidity!










And before I forget, Caspian needs a new name, I have a hard time remembering is, and it really doesn't suit him, the more I get to know him.


----------



## CollegeBettas

The new guy is adorable! Someday I will be able to take in any sick fish I find. 
That wood is gross. I am hoping this mopani will work better. I am going to add it in tomorrow.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's the dream!! Haha, thanks! He's such a sweetie!

Tell me how that works, I may have to try some. I remember that the wood I have is the Grape Wood from Pet Smart.


----------



## themamaj

Love newVT! Colration so unique. How about Nelson part of Prince name. Colors have that purple rain look


----------



## Sadist

I'm not sure about a name, but he looks like a grizzle. My grizzle marbled out into a solid color with piebald head (he may have been a butterfly, but he kept his fins trimmed).


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah he kind of does! I hope he'll marble out some more!

As far as names go, he's super bubbly, so maybe a name that suits this personality?


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about an update?! I was going to do one earlier, but I've not been feeling really good today, hopefully after some sleep, I'll feel fine. So, Caspian got into his new tank yesterday, and I am SUPER happy with how it turned out, I'm hoping to do a little more with it, so it's not completely finished, but so far, so good. Caspian has been exploring like crazy!! He's very intrigued with the filter LOL!
Louie was not at all a fan of the upgrade, so back to the KK he went, I also decided to make him the 'Official Living Room Betta' for now, he is doing so much better now, than he was in my room. I am thinking, the more I get to know him, that this might not be his perfect home, as much as it would absolutely kill me to rehome him, I have to think about his needs, and what kind of situation he'd thrive best in, he deserves to experience the special bond that can occur between a person and their Betta. So if any one of my readers, that are located in Texas, are interested in him, please don't hesitate to message me. I will only do local pick-up because of how easily stressed and scared he gets, and I feel he wouldn't survive the trip.

Now for the pictures!!


----------



## themamaj

The purple flower is really pretty in the tank! So what does your betta think of the jelly fish thing? My grandson keeps trying to sneak those in buggy when at Walmart and really wants me to put one in tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! Prince Onyx LOVES sleeping in it!!
I personally love the jellyfish, I like how you can stick it to the bottom of the tank with a suction cup, or cut the fishing line and let it float freely, which is what mine is doing in Jericho's tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Louie may just stay!! He is really enjoying being the 'Official Living Room Betta', he doesn't get much human interaction, which I think he likes too. Maybe someday I can upgrade him.

We've come across a small problem with Napoleon, which is what my mom decided to call her newest Koi boy, he's bloated, his poo is normal, so we don't know, I really hope it isn't dropsy, and just a case of slight overfeeding. I'll keep you all posted, we've moved him back into the 1 gal for observation.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad Louie is adapting to the living room! That's our busiest house, so it wouldn't work for shy fish here. Plus video games and movies super loud in there.

Good luck with the new koi boy! I hope he feels better. Is he turning into a she?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah!! He likes the dark quiet area, instead of the business of my room!

Napoleon is SO much better today! No more bloat!! He's a he alright, there are no ovaries, or egg spots, he has all the traits of a young male!


----------



## Sadist

Yay!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ugh, I'm so sorry I haven't posted in a while, we have a limit on our internet use (thanks hughesnet...-.- ) and I've discovered a website called Live Strong, that I've found really great workouts and meal plans for, and unfortunately my workouts take up alot of the data, so I'm trying to figure out a way to do them, but not blow our usage -.-

Anyway, the boys are doing great, and I'm considering adopting a Betta from a rescue called The Bubblenest!
And our new boy still needs a name! He did get into his new tank today, and is LOVING it!!
















































It took me SO long to get this one!








The Anubias flower in his tank!


----------



## Sadist

Aww look at that pout pout lipstick! He reminds me of a pouty cloud. Don't tell him; I'm sure he'd be offended by the comparison! I love all the pictures.

Is there a way to download the workout stuff and repeat 4-5 different workouts by playing them on your media player instead of the internet? It would be a huge load of data to begin with, but then you'd have more later. I'm not sure how that stuff works these days :-( I'm out of touch with current technology.


----------



## themamaj

Great pictures!


----------



## Sadist

Clown, not cloud. Come on, proof read!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Actually pouty cloud suits him perfectly!! That was adorable!!! 

Actually after I posted that, I learned that I can open the website on my phone when the WiFi is disconnected on my phone, and open the videos on my video player, it's a smaller screen, but it saves our usage! I'm so thankful that my phone can run the Internet without WiFi. 
I just wish our Internet provider didn't suck lol!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so glad I found a way to do my workouts! I'm on week 2 and have already lost half an inch on my waist! I'm so proud of myself! I work out 6 days a week, and get Sunday off, I ADORE the meal plan it has too!

So today we went out and I sold a necklace and got $50 for it, and used that money to buy some filter fiber (for Prince Onyx because he isn't a fan on the 1.5), a piece of Mopani driftwood for Jericho, a 5.5 gal tank, and a new King! The King has SBD really bad, I'm actually worried about him not making it, he has been there a while, and used to be SO active and friendly. I feel so bad  Here's a picture of him








Poor thing just can't get to the bottom, and he floats completely on his side. 

@CollegeBettas The sword you gave us has done so well! When we got it home all the leaves died, so we cut them off, and put it in a bucket for rehab, we had to move it outside for a bit, but it's really flourished! It even has a small flower growing on it! This is a picture I took last week:








I'll take another picture and post it with my full update tomorrow.


----------



## CollegeBettas

That's awesome! I am so glad it is growing for you! I am looking forward to planting my new tank.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for the King. Just keep telling him positive things. Have you done any salt treatments? If I remember right, epsom salts may help, but that may just be for bloat if he is bloated at all.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too!!
And thanks, I actually do have him in some Epsom salt, and a cycled sponge filter. I guess I'll see how he is in the morning. 

Actually, he is bloated, his whole lower half where his swim bladder is swollen, I've never seen that part so big, even his scales have raised a bit. :/


----------



## Sadist

Poor baby. I hope you got him home in time! He could have an infection on his swim bladder from the dirty store water, too. I hope the epsom salts bring down the swelling, and I hope he eats well for you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I didn't know the swim bladder could get an infection?! Do you know how I can fix that? He did make it through the night, but he's no better, his color is a bit darker, but he can't swim, and he seems frustrated and tired, he sits by the output of the sponge filter just trying to keep himself upright.  His abdomen is still very swollen, he can't seem to keep his body straight either.


----------



## Sadist

I think it's what Sky had but managed to get over on her own. All the medicines I tried didn't seem to help, but one day she was swimming normally again. I don't have the really good antibiotics, and I'm not really familiar with them. I do have a food that has garlic in it, and that's supposed to boost immune system to help them fight off things naturally. Without medicine knowledge, all I can recommend is clean, warm water, good food, and maybe lower water level until you can figure out the right thing to do.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks!! I do have some really good news! He is doing fine, still floating, but not leaning over, and his colors are showing up better! I'm trying to see if maybe he's just constipated, but I'm not sure because his belly isn't swollen, just his lower half, I'll see what happenes tomorrow, then I'll try some frozen Daphnia.


----------



## Sadist

That is good news! I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Internal Parasites?....


----------



## DangerousAngel

Maybe, I'm trying to wait for some poo, before I treat for anything, I've been trying some daphnia, and ES baths, but so far, nothing. I am actually thinking about fostering him, and after he is well, finding him a local home, if any of my Texas readers would be interested? He's such a sweetie! He loves just sitting back and watching, and adores it when you go up to him to see him! It's too adorable!! He would be special needs, as I think he has a bit of a deformity which makes it difficult for him to swim a little, so he would need something like a 2.5, or something long and shallow. He is really loving the 2.5 hospital tank, and liked the 1 gal bath tank. For that reason, I feel shipping wouldn't be a good idea.
I'm so sorry I didn't post pictures yesterday, I was feeling a little off, but I'm better today!










































I ADORE the new wood in Jericho's tank, and so does he, I need to file out that white spot from the Flourish Glue though. I unfortunately didn't boil it long enough, so his water has been a little bit yellow :? Oops

I was looking at the video's that Mr. Martias Pham posted on FB and found a GORGEOUS little 'black dragon' (not a complete BD, as he has other colors in him) He was so cute, I had him sent me another video of him, and I fell in love! SO, needless to say I have him on hold until I can pay for him! I'm not sure how long that will be, but I'm hoping to get our newest boy well and settled into a new home before paying. I'm going to try and raise the money ($26 which includes shipping) by selling a few extra Webkinz (anyone remember those?!) that I have around that have a tag (they are duplicates of one's that I already have), I really wish I had another commission lined up though, I'm on Etsy now, so maybe it'll help..


----------



## CollegeBettas

Webkinz! I had quite a bit of those. I lived for that website in Intermediate school. If you have any of the original or discontinued ones you probably have a fairly good shot of getting a good price for them since you still have the tags. I'm not sure how popular they are now though.
I'm glad new boy is doing better. I would love to take him, but I don't want my roommate to hate me for filling the room with fish. Though a nice little one gallon tank...gosh. I would have to get a new one since my one gallon's light was acting up last time I used it. Have you found a heater that heats a one gallon well? I have a 7.5 watt, but it over heats the tank. It works great in the 3 gallon though.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same here! I still have my old account info, I've definitely been getting back into it, it's just a bit slow for my computer (like I said, I hate our provider) oh well. I want to get a new account and see if that helps, I want to get the Betta fish! I don't have any rare ones (except my Cheeky Cat, but Starburst isn't for sale) so $10 or so would be great for them, if you know anyone who might want one let me know.

Me too! Poor baby is so hungry though. But no pellets until I see poo. He's not floating anymore thank goodness! If you really want him, then by all means, he's yours, a 3 might actually be perfect for him! I may could even give you a 3 gal I have, I'd have to really scrub it good though. I know he'd be in great hands with you! Haha I don't think 4 is too many actually. 

As a side note, I got my other retainer today...so far, I'm not impressed, thankfully I only have to wear it at night.


----------



## DangerousAngel

As for the heater, I'll have to get the brand name of the one we like, Great Choice has an awesome 7.5 watt that I like, and I know the Hydor 25 watt works great in the 1.5 k have as well.


----------



## Sadist

It's too bad the adjustable ones don't go lower than 25 watt. I really like them. Our house has a huge range of temperature between summer and winter, and it's useful to keep the tanks steady. (we keep it 80 in the summer and 50's in the winter because the stupid vaulted ceilings and such use up a bunch of the central air, too).


----------



## CollegeBettas

I have the Great Choice 7.5 too, but it could probably boil a fish in a one gallon. I will just have to think about it. I know my parents wouldn't be happy, but they aren't the ones caring for him. I think the 25 watt Theo is the heater I would probably get for under 3 gallons. I may have to order a couple for the travel/QT tanks.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I agree Sadist, I wish there was a smaller adjustable heater.
Actually, it worked pretty good in the 1 gal. I think the one we have is Aqueon.
That's fine, just let me know  It'd be cool to have a new home lined up for him for when he gets better.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm also thinking about throwing in his sponge filter, for whoever takes him. He really likes hanging around it, and swimming under it lol!


----------



## CollegeBettas

I think the main problem for him would be barely settling in before moving to college again. At the same time, I feel like I am just making excuses for myself too.
How early do you think he would be ready to rehome? I leave the 21st for school.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Whatever you decide is fine by me. I'm hoping in about a week and a half, he's really grown on me though, so we'll just see what happens, right now I gotta get him to poop for me haha! Here are some new pictures of him:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bad news, the boy I was looking at was already claimed :-( UGHH, so, depending, I may end up keeping our new boy, I'm just not 100% for sure. 
@CollegeBettas are you still looking for a Nerite snail? I've got one that you could have, he's run out of algae.

Good news, the VT I got is now named Jinx, and new boy pooped!!! I fed him some Daphnia, and (as a last resort) a thawed pea, I think he's just going to to have a deformity that causes him to float a little, all the swelling has gone down, so did a majority of the curve in his spine, his poop wasn't really solid, more powder like, but still poo, nonetheless. He did have 4 small pellets this morning, so that's a great sign!


----------



## CollegeBettas

Yes I am. We can meet up sometime next week maybe. I have a ton of algae it can eat. You can decide if you want new guy and if not, I could pick him up then if you decide not to keep him. I don't currently have a tank because I don't have little heaters, but I may be ordering them if I find them on Amazon Prime. He would have to be in a one gallon until the new tank is put together and running.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's great!! You can message me more details soon!
That sounds good as well, he's improving. I think I have a spare 2.5 that I could give to you as a temp tank, and PetCo had those awesome little Aqueon 7.5 watt heaters that would suit the tank, you would need a thermometer just to make sure it was heating properly. And of course his sponge filter would come with him.


----------



## CollegeBettas

I have a tank he can go in, Eric is just currently in it since I haven't started building his permanent tank yet. But, let me talk to my roommate first before I commit to taking him.
I still have to get heaters for my travel tanks anyway since they may need to spend a night in the tiny tanks when I move in.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Cool, just let me know what you decide


----------



## CollegeBettas

My roommate says she is okay with it since I am going to put my tanks under my bed, so I will let you decide if you want to give him away or not.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fantastic!! I'll let you know soon!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So I've decided to keep the new boy, he's just too sweet to part with! Now he needs a name! Friday kind of sealed the deal for me, he let me pet him! I had stuck my finger in his tank to test the water temp after a wc, and he nipped it a few times, then started to circle my finger, and rub up against it, it was precious!!! I adore this boy!!
Everyone else is still doing very well, I got rid of the driftwood in Jericho's tank because the tannins were making him feel bad, and he just didn't like it.


----------



## Sadist

How sweet that he petted himself on you! I like your bare bottom looks. Does it make it easier to clean out poo?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! I was trying so hard not to move! He would even come and rest in my hand! <3
It definitely does! It's much easier to see and remove, and it makes water changes easier too, I can remove everything and clean, then put everything back in a new spot if I choose. Since switching to bare bottom (and doing that deep clean) I've not had any disease or losses (with the exception of Chili and Zanzibar who had already been sick). It makes me wonder if the sand was part of the problem...


----------



## themamaj

Makes me want to think about bare bottom. So pretty and looks so much easier to maintain.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I say go for it! Give it a try and see how you like it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So I had a pretty fun day, today I met with @CollegeBettas again today, I gave her my Nerite snail, and some flakes that I don't use, as well as a Java Fern that the snail was attached to, and she gave me some silicone that she had left over. She ended up getting a baby Betta, and I actually ended up bringing home a HUGE HM King Male, and when I say HUGE, I mean HUGE, I measured him in the car, and he measured 3 inches BO! OMG! He's chillin' in a 3 gal QT at the moment, next to our newest boy (what do you guys think of the name Jeremiah?) who has been a big puff LOL! He'll be getting the 10 all to himself! Here's some pictures of the new guy (there were 3 other HM Kings that I wanted, but I was afraid they might have been sick, There were 2 red dragons that I wanted too, but I was afraid they could have been sick too, I also think one of the Koi boys I wanted, a yellow one, had myco O.O I can't have that!):








































Names are welcome!

I do have some sad news though, when we got home, I set new boy down on my bookshelf so I could say hi to everyone, and I looked over to Jericho's tank, and I didn't see him, I glanced down and found him on the floor, very dry...I screamed and put him back into the tank, and got him to wake up, I put him in a KK, but he just kept getting worse, I thought at first he'd be OK, but he started floating on his side, his breathing was shallow, we went to get dinner and came back, after we ate, I saw that he had gone downhill even more and was visibly in pain, so we decided to end his suffering, he went very quickly, and even let me scoop him up to put him in the euthanasia tank. SIP Jericho, you left us way to soon, I'm sorry I couldn't save you. </3
I'll share some of my favorite pictures of him soon.


----------



## CollegeBettas

I am so sorry about Jericho. At least he did not suffer long.
I do like the name Jerimiah. And the new guy from today seems to love his pictures. Too bad I couldn't get many good pictures of Destiny. She is a little timid, which I was not expecting.
What exactly are the signs of myco? I've never heard much about it.


----------



## Sadist

New boy is lovely! I'm sorry about Jericho, too. Poor boy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks you guys, it was such a big shock. I'll be getting him a box tomorrow.

As for myco, it can have many different symptoms, have you seen pictures of Onyx (not Prince Onyx), and Xena (I can post some if not)? The lump/tumor on their side, were from myco, it's pretty much a bad bacterial infection, if you catch it early on, you can treat with Furan 2. When Xena died, her symptoms were lethargy, swollen abdomen, and one eye popped out, those are other symptoms. Usually you can disinfect a tank with Chlorine Bleach. There are also a few other strains, like the Mycobacteria Tuberculosis, that one can spread to immune compromised people. I shared a link a few pages back on myco, if you'd like to look for it.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Okay, thanks, I had just never heard much about it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No problem, there really isn't much out there on it, before I lost Oliver, I was searching all over the internet for other sources of information on it, so I could better understand it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here are those pictures of Jer Bear (my nickname for Jericho)
I hope that your passing was as pain free as I hoped it was. You bonded with me, and loved seeing me, I'll miss your little orange face, and all the wiggles. SIP baby boy

























































I do think the name Jeremiah suits our new boy, I'm not sure the 5 is for him though, he is pacing, and not as friendly as he usually is, and BBB (Big Blue Boy, that's his nickname until I can find him a name) misses having Jeremiah beside him, I think they bonded. Now I'm trying to figure out if I should divide the 10 for them, or move Jeremiah to a 3, and BBB to the 10 and rearrange everyone...
Here's Jeremiah's tank right now:








I moved the stands, I think I like this better.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I had such a busy day yesterday, I moved BBB out of the 3 and into Jeremiah's 5, and I moved Jeremiah into BBB's 3, both are so much happier! I also took Jericho's tank and divided it for Jinx and Prince Onyx, I had a horrible time with that divider though, Jinx found his way through the divider and onto Prince Onyx's side, so I was herding, and netting them trying to get them back to their side, the suction cups weren't working so I just left it, and found that the divider fell this morning, and there was a flare off with them, both are doing fine, but they have some chunks taken out of their fins, I did a 50% on their tank and tried the suction cups again, and they've been doing just fine! I'm hoping they both will settle down after another day or two, but they both seem to enjoy the extra room! My only issue right now is that my stupid Hydor heater isn't heating the tank, I keep bumping up the temp gauge, but nothing, the wc was the only thing heating the tank. :/ I sent an Email to Hydor's website, so maybe they can help. I may also try switching their heater with the one Amethyst has (50 watt adjustable), and see if that works. UGH.
I've had to put Caspian on some Kanaplex to be safe, I fed him some mosquito larvae and freaked out a little (hey, you can't be too careful), but I'll be doing a large wc for him tomorrow to get rid of the meds. He's doing fine though.
I'm worried about Igneel though, he has stopped eating, has gotten pale, and lethargic, I don't know what's going on, we checked his parameters yesterday and everything came back at 0 (p.H was at 7.0) :?
Louie also is worrying us, he is starting to do the same thing Zanzibar did, lots of seizing and darting, he's gotten pretty thin too, even though he eats well. *sigh*
Anyway here are some pictures! Also, BBB needs a name, any ideas? I thought about Kronos..


----------



## Sadist

I love Kronos as a name! I'm sorry about the troubled ones.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I always say "If a name doesn't punch you in the face, walk away." I you like Kronos, and though of that and liked it, go for it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I definitely think Kronos will be his name, it just seems to suit him...
As for Igneel, I just got him to eat all 4 pellets! He seems to be a bit better, maybe he was just having a moment. Louie is the same though, he's still eating, so that's a good thing.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've had a pretty busy week! All the boys are doing great! I would have posted my update last night, but Mr. Jeremiah decided he needed to jump...He landed behind my bookshelf, and flopped under the 2 inch gap underneath it! He's fine, thankfully, but he now has a craft mesh lid! Gosh, I thought I literally LOST him! UGH
I've put Kronos on Prazi again, since he had some worrisome poo today, he passed it, but I don't want to take any chances. I did another wc today and removed all but 2 plants and added a floating log, he seems to really like it! I even got him a light, Amethyst got Jinx's old tank, so Kronos got Amethyst's light.
When I did Ollie's wc Friday, I did a full wc, I cleaned where the water level is, the bottom, and the filter, and put a different plastic plant in the front, it looks a lot better!
Prince Onyx, and Jinx and adjusting nicely to the divided tank, and I re-did Prince Onyx's side.
Jasper has been a bit more lethargic, but he's eating well, so I'm not too worried.
And Caspian is doing just great! especially after I got rid of the medication.
Now, on to the pictures!
Ollie:
















Jeremiah:
















Kronos:
















Prince Onyx, and Jinx:
























Caspian:
















and Jasper:


----------



## Sadist

I love Ollie and his nest! Everyone looks nice, and I really like how you do your tanks.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!!
Ollie is SUPER proud of that nest! He spends all day guarding it LOO!


----------



## astrummortis

Those tanks are beautiful!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank You! ^^


----------



## themamaj

Caspian...love those black lips! How cute. All tanks look so nice and clean. You do a great job with decor! Did you buy your anubias attached to rocks? If not, what type rock is it?


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's just adorable!! ^^

The Anubias is tied to a lava rock that my grandma brought from their house, I boiled it first, then I put Flourish Glue on it.


----------



## Sadist

And if you don't have awesome grandmas with lava rocks, I think you can get big bags of it at landscaping places for cheaper than pet stores. They might be little rocks that way, but it's worth looking at to save the money!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Definitely!
I think Jeremiah is taking his name too seriously (Jeremiah was a bullfrog, anyone remember that song?) I was so exhausted last night, I forgot his craft mesh lid, needless to say I found him on the floor, a little on the dry side, but otherwise OK, he's in the KK with AQ salt, then later today I'm putting him in Chili's old 2.5 since it's the only tank I have with a secure lid. Even with the mesh on the top of his tank, I think he would have still pushed through it. UGH Jeremiah!


----------



## themamaj

Yes love the song. Too funny but glad ok. You have quite the jumpers! I couldn't find my frog the other day and thought he had got out. He didnt just super camouflaged. Funny I check tanks mult times every day to make sure everyone is where supposed to be. Have found they can get out of most unlikely places. 

Thought may have been lava rock. Yes awesome grandma that brings fish supplies


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's too funny!

I have Jeremiah in the KK (it has the lid on now) and a plastic plant that I got today from Pet Smart, he has some fin damage from being a little dry, so hopefully the salt will help. I may also try some high protein frozen foods to help with regrowth.
Caspian got a wc and I rearranged things, a removed a plant after the base came off :/
The divided tank got a wc, and I redid both sides.
And of course, 2 of Kronos!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sorry for the semi late update, I've been so busy! 
Ollie: Does anyone know if Bettas can get neurological issues? He is starting to show the same symptoms as Zanzibar, I'm so worried, I don't think it's the water, I tested it and all the parameters were at 0. He's just not himself. Could it be due to something that has to do with breeding? He has been eating, but not much else, he hangs around the same spots. 
I did manage to get some good pictures of him, he was looking pretty good today!
















Jeremiah: Is healing up great from his latest jump, with the salt and daily water changes his fins are growing back nicely!








Kronos: Is doing great, swimming around, and eating, I think he might have grown a bit too!
















Jinx, and Prince Onyx: Are doing just great! They are enjoying the new decor! Prince Onyx has funny ways of sleeping, I could have sworn last night he had died, it was awful! I got a picture of how he was sleeping just to show you how convincing he is!








































Caspian: is doing well too! He's happy as can be!
















Jasper: He looks a little bloated, but I'm not too worried, it's not getting worse, so I've cut back his pellets, thinking maybe it's just a bit of older Betta weight lol

















I was so happy to go to our LFS and find NLS Betta Formula pellets!! I have never seen them in stores before!! Everyone is gobbling them up, the pellets are a little bigger than I'd like, but I guess that's just NLS. It definitely takes them longer to eat, but they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Sadist

Your boys are lovely! I'm glad you found the NLS. I've seen it here, but either giant fish formula or some sort of weird veggie/omnivore formula (maybe for guppies?).


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ah ha! I found your journal . I was wondering where do you get your floating water lilies from? They look so beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Welcome!!
I actually found that one at PetCo for just a few dollars! 

Speaking of PetCo..This red dragon boy has been there for well over a month now, so, obviously I decided to bring him home! ;-) He needs a name, and I'm more than welcome to suggestions. I am very worried about him though, he has those 'seizure' things, which is very worrisome, his eyes are also pretty sunken in, which scares me. He did eat, and is swimming, so I guess time will tell..
Anyway, here's a picture!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Ooh I think I will be making a trip to petco today . Thank you! 
Awww that poor guy, he'a beautiful though!! I hope he recovers... Wonder what the seizure things could be . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good news, he made it through the night! He ate OO and NLS pellets today, so that's promising! I'm still not sure what's up with his seizing, I wish someone knew something about that..Same with his eyes, I hope his organs are OK.


----------



## DangerousAngel

New boy is still hanging on, so I guess this one is just a wait and see. 
Everyone else seems to be doing good, I switched Ollie back onto the OO pellets, and the tail chewing and some of the 'seizures' have stopped. Kronos also survived his fast yesterday, and has now been switched back to OO pellets. Caspian gets both, OO in the morning, and NLS at night. Jasper is still bloated, and it just seems to slowly be getting bigger.  I tried an ES bath today, and no change, the fast didn't help either, I moved him back to OO pellets too to see if maybe that might help. So far, nothing. I'd like to not treat him, since I don't know what it is for sure, but I have a feeling in the pit of my stomach I know what it is....
Anywho, how about some pictures?!


----------



## Sadist

Maybe something wrong with the stores by you or the water supply to them? It seems odd to me that so many from the stores by you are having seizure symptoms. Something the breeders are doing? Some genetic problem spread throughout the store stock?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know, it baffles me, but you definitely could be right about their water, and the particular spawn they come from, although none of my boys are related that I know of. You made some good points, thanks! If it was their water, wouldn't it get better or go away after I got them home and into our water?

I'm still not sure what to do about new boy, he has bare splotches on his sides, where the DS part of him hasn't come in or something, he's still very lethargic. I've got him on some paraguard, but I'm not sure what else to do. I'm also thinking, maybe when he get's better, finding him a new home, so if anyone is interested in him, let me know, I might even be willing to ship!


----------



## themamaj

My fish Kokomo has continued to have really strange neuro episodes. Not much info on web. I thought it was a short lived thing but has continued.In his case, I wonder if illness related with age. In case of a new one, I wonder if what you are seeing is side effects from cup time. Hopefully clean water and good diet will snap him out of it. Such a beautiful red dragon. I almost came home with one similar a few weeks ago.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You could definitely be right! I wish there was more info on it.

I'm really afraid Jasper has dropsy, I just don't know what happened, All his parameters checked fine, the only thing different was the new NLS pellets, surely they didn't cause it? I just don't know what I'm doing wrong! Everyone now has their own siphon tubing, and nothing ever touches someone else's water without being disinfected first. Could it just be that maybe our pet stores don't provide good quality fish? I love them to death though. If Jas passes, I think I'll wait, and find 'the one' from a USA breeder and see if that could also be a culprit. *sigh*


----------



## Sadist

It could be bad breeding. Even if they aren't related, they might all come from the same set of breeders.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys! So sorry for the late post! I've been a little busy, yesterday I was setting up the 10 for Kronos and Jeremiah, my mom and I both agreed that he needed something bigger than the 2.5. He's a big boy!
Everyone else is doing great, no change in Jasper, he's on Kanaplex, so far, nothing. I'm going out tomorrow to grab some Furan 2, to see if maybe that might help.
Here's some pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, I kind of did a thing...I found him on FB from the same breeder as Prince Onyx...He goes out to Koo Yang on October 10! I need help with names!


----------



## themamaj

Tanks look amazing! Oh dragon hmpk gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sadist

What a lovely boy! I'm stumped on names. Hopefully, his personality will bring out a name when he comes in.


----------



## BlackMoon

Platinum would be a good name. Platinum Plakat


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you guys!! I'm so excited!! I was almost thinking Prince Onyx III, but I'm not sure. Platinum is cute!
Night related names are kind of what I'm looking for, if I decide not to go with Prince Onyx III.


----------



## themamaj

Eclipse, Comet, Nebula, Meridean, Astroid, Cosmo, Kelvin, Callisto, Shadow

If I am on a certain theme looking for name will google words associated with... or name that means...

He sure is pretty.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, something with the moon would be nice with his white scales and dark fins. I like Comet and Eclipse that MammaJ has already mentioned. Here's a list of names dealing with moon: Girl Names That Mean MOON, MOONLIGHT, FULLMOON | SCBS Baby Club They're all girl names, though.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh I love Meridian, and Kelvin! Nix and Nash have also crossed my mind too!

I actually just looked at that website, none of them really suited him since those are mostly girl names, now if he was a female, that would be different XD. I'm guilty of doing a bunch of Googleing when I'm trying to find names, especially when I'm looking for a certain type.


----------



## Sadist

Sometimes, boys turn out with girly names, so I dropped that on your lap to see if any fit. I'm sure his personality will bring out a name once he's home and settled in!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks! I'm thinking about the 4 I mentioned before. I wonder if I should start a poll, I've never done that before!
Everyone is doing well, Jeremiah and Kronos are getting used to shared-tank-life XD! Red boy is on his fast and will be ready to start his journey to @Tourmaline on Monday! He made a bubblenest 2 days ago!
I had a friend on FB make a post in some groups about Jasper, and myco can be ruled out, but they are thinking a fatty tumor, or some sort of parasite, so I'll be going out probably tomorrow to get General Cure. He's in Furan 2 right now, which isn't doing him any good. But I did get a chance to clean his tank. I drained the tank, and used vinegar to clean it, and rinsed the decor. OMG it was SO DIRTY! UGH! I've included a pictures of it now, it looks so much better. Jasper is still in good spirits, he's playing in the bubbler in his hospital tank XD! 
Here's his tank








Ollie








Jinx








Prince Onyx








Red Boy and his nest
















Jeremiah and Kronos (Note, Kronos moved his little stone cave I got for him..you can't even see the opening!)








And Caspian


----------



## Tourmaline

Aw, look at my handsome boy! I look forward to meeting him. His name is most likely going to be Kasai, btw. :3 Still haven't thought of anything else that fits his sort of 'look'.

I like Caspian's black lipstick too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think the name Kasai suits him well!

Hehe, he is proud of that lipstick! He loves showing it off! Most of the pictures I have of him are of his face XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

Today marks Jasper's 1 year gotcha day!!! I'm still not sure what's going on, but I did move him back home. I gave him a special Bloodworm dinner, and sang to him earlier!
Happy gotcha day baby boy! Here's to many more to come <3 <3
I took this picture of him today!









Here's his cup picture from the ride home when I got him


----------



## Sadist

Happy 1 year with Jasper!


----------



## DangerousAngel

He says thank you!!
Jasper does not have parasites, I'm afraid what he has is just a fatty tumor, just like Chili. He's slowing down but is still eating. I'm planning on doing another deep clean on his tank to ditch the nematodes. They are SO annoying!

I got Red Boy out Monday so I'm really hoping he made it to Tourmaline safely, I've been a nervous wreck!


----------



## themamaj

You have the most beautiful inviting tanks. Love your pictures. Happy 1 yr Jasper!!


----------



## Innerbeauty

LOL, I actually laughed when I saw Caspian's pic. I_ love_ it! Is he trying to look tough, or is he aware of how cute he is? Do you mind if I save his picture? It's one of those that can make sad days a little brighter... You are a lucky fish mama of many beautiful boys!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think he knows how cute he is! He pulls this face on me all the time, and I can't help but smile! He really knows when I need a pick me up. Please feel free to save his picture, I'm sure he'd be flattered!

For today I'm just going to post updates and then the pictures tomorrow, we'll have a new addition tomorrow...

*Starting with Ollie:* He got some new green plants and a new 'Lotus Lounger' since his were looking gross (a bleach soak took it right out) He's not too sure how he likes the new color. If he doesn't like it, then I'll put everything back to the way it was next water change.

*Jinx, and Prince Onyx:* Jinx is doing good, he's enjoying Ollie's company, and PO is doing good, he's slowing down just a little, but that's because he's starting to loose his sight. At least he can still see to eat, it's just more difficult.

*Jeremiah, and Kronos:* Both are loving the divided tank still, and Kronos has been eating really well again!

*Caspian:* Is as happy as he could be, I really do need to look into getting him a 10, he's getting so big, and has an appetite to match his growth! XD

*Jasper:* We had a family reunion yesterday, and when we came home I saw that Jasper's belly got larger.  He's not slowing down a bit, and he still has an appetite, so I'm still optimistic.

*And for the new addition:* I decided that importing would cost too much, so I reached out to a USA breeder (*who I do NOT recommend at ALL*) who had one last black dragon left, and opted for him instead! He is in transit as we speak!! I will have an unboxing, so I'll see if I can upload it and post it here! I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

First off, Nix came in, in one piece, he was very healthy, and swimming around! He was very happy to be out of the bag LOL!
Here's my unboxing video: Let me know if you can see it. I'll try something else in a minute.
https://www.facebook.com/100008824697228/videos/1585175041786637/
Here are some pictures of him!
I was greeted with this face when I pulled him out of his box XD

























I thought I had pictures of everyone else, but I can' find them, as soon as I get them uploaded I'll post them. :/ Sorry about that!


----------



## Sadist

It says I'm not allowed to view the video. Nix looks great so far in the pictures you posted here!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Darn it, let me go change the privacy setting.

He was doing great this morning! He ate, and has been swimming around!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Now try it


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a packaging job on that! It reminds me of those nesting toys. Nix looks super awesome after his shipping! I hope he continues to settle in and adjusts well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! He was in there good!

Here are those pictures I promised! Plus a few of Nix, one of Swirly, and an extra of Prince Onyx!
































































































My mom and I went out today, and when we came home, I found that Jasper's belly had gotten even bigger, I just don't even know! He's still doing very well, which baffles me!


----------



## Sadist

I love their happy little dances! You can really see it on the divided boys' picture.

I hope Jasper's okay. Usually, if they're still active, they're okay.


----------



## Sadist

I forgot to mention I love your snail, too!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! It's adorable! That particular picture captures them perfectly!

I found this old picture on my FB memories today, Onyx, I miss him!









As far as Jasper is concerned, I still think I'm just going to leave him be, no medication, I'd hate to treat him in an effort to make him better, and it just make him feel worse. I know there is a strong medication mix of 2 full doses of Furan 2, and 1 full dose of Kanaplex, I would try it, but I just don't want to do more harm than good.


----------



## themamaj

Swirly...what a cutie!! Love the pictures


----------



## DangerousAngel

I didn't even realize it, but today marks 1 year since Storm passed. So much started to go wrong after his death. :-( But so much changed and got better. I haven't forgotten you buddy, I love and miss you still. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Boy! I've had a very strange weekend..My 'mentally unstable' dad decided that my mom wanted a divorce (she does but not now), so they are in that process...All because I didn't want to go up and see him (long story short, he lives in a 1 bedroom appartment, I would have no where to sleep, nothing to do, and I will NOT eat TV dinners). UGHHHH
All the boys are doing great! But I think it's it's time I help Jas pass. He's getting bigger as you'll see in his picture, I think it's a blockage. He'll go out with a full belly though, I won't fast him. *sigh* :-( It's just so hard because he acts like he still feels good, but I know he must be hiding how bad he feels. 
Here are the pictures!

















































































How about a look at our Mystery Snail and our large Pond Snails?!
































And Living-room Louie!


----------



## Sadist

Love all the fish and snails! Poor Jasper, that looks big.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's gone. I made the decision to put him to sleep last night. He didn't fight the net or clove oil, he was ready. My heart is broken, he was the last of my original boys. He went out with as much energy as ever, he hadn't slowed down a bit, he had a nice meal at dinnertime, so he left with a full belly.
I'll write a small memorial later today.
SIP Jas, I love and miss you already. </3


----------



## themamaj

Living room Louie! Love it!


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry for Jasper. I'm glad he went out with a yummy meal.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'll hopefully have my full update tomorrow sometime if I'm not too tired, this week has been CRAY-ZEE! I will share a quick update though, it breaks my heart to say this, but Jinx passed away yesterday. Thursday we went to the fair and had to get up and feed the boys a bit earlier than usual, he was a little lethargic and not really wanting to eat, but he did. Since we were gone all day I couldn't keep an eye on him, but when we got home (which was about 9 or 10) his whole body had pineconed, he was a little swollen in the front, but not too bad I thought, so by the coaching of a friend, I added Kanaplex to be safe. Friday, he was worse, he looked bad, and looked like he was suffering, I gave him the first dose of clove oil, and shortly after I finished adding it, he passed. The same friend said it could have been a bacterial infection. So now I bleached the tank, and put more Kanaplex in there for P.O, I'm moving him to Jinx's side so his food won't be pushed around as much, making it easier for him to eat, then after his round of Kanaplex is done, and Nix is out of QT, I'll move Nix to the other side. *sigh* 
I'm waiting to prep Jas for cremation, since I did a necropsy, I'm not too sure what it was, could anyone help me figure out what it could have been? PM me. His body was just full of fluid.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Dangerous, I'm so sorry. ;-; SIP Jasper & Jinx.


----------



## Sadist

I'm so sorry. My searches are coming up blank on what could cause water retention in fish like that.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks you guys. 
It was just so sudden, my friend also said it could have just been his time.  he was 8 days short of being 3 months with me. I won't be purchasing Bettas from that store again. None if them have lasted past 3 months. :/


----------



## themamaj

Hmm. That is puzzling. Wonder if a blocked kidney could cause something like that. Have any ideas on hemorrhage? My Dandelion got super eggy. Over night one night she had a major internal hemorrhage and passed that next day. Wondered if problem with eggs caused it or maybe a septicemia. Really strange. So sorry you have lost several in short period. Sometimes makes you wonder if store got a hold of a stock that was not as healthy or gone through more than normal stress with shipment.


----------



## Sadist

Or if one of the less experienced employees are the breeders for that store. Bad genetics + bad handling. I'm so sorry.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've actually never thought about a hemorrhage. I'll have to look that up. I was actually worried about septicema because after he passed I noticed some red in his fins. But I have doubts that, that's what it was.
I'll get around to posting my updates a little later, I have some pretty exciting news!


----------



## Intilis

DangerousAngel said:


> I've actually never thought about a hemorrhage. I'll have to look that up. I was actually worried about septicema because after he passed I noticed some red in his fins. But I have doubts that, that's what it was.
> I'll get around to posting my updates a little later, I have some pretty exciting news!


So sorry for your losses.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you. Welcome to my journal btw!
I can't remember if I said this, but I did move Nix over, I herded P.O over to the other side, added more Kanaplex and moved Nix. Both are enjoying the company, they are getting along just fine!
I'm unfortunately going to have to keep P.O on Brine shrimp and Daphnia from now on, he just can't eat his pellets, he skims the top of the water for his food, he doesn't open his mouth very well. Poor guy.
Here are the pictures!


----------



## themamaj

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Sadist

They are gorgeous! I'm glad they're adjusting.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks!! I did some stand moving so I now have my 2 10s on the bottom, and the 5 and the 3 on top, I'll get a picture of that and post it soon! 
I've been thinking about moving Ollie to a 5 gal, but I'm not too sure, he likes his 3, but I feel like I want him to have some more space...What do you guys think?


----------



## Sadist

Well, it's up to his activity levels and how comfy he is in a larger tank. If I had the space, all of my bettas would have their own 20 gallon :-D Good luck with whatever you choose! If he doesn't like the 5 gallon, he can always go back to his old 3.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So far, so good!! He seems to like all the space! He's been zooming around!
















He was being cute!









And all my tanks, just like I promised! 2 5s, and 2 10s.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Is that economy hood working on your 10? I got one for my 5.5, but the light just kept burning out.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It is, I ended up putting those twisty energy saver lightbulbs in it, since I couldn't find any that I liked and LEDs are too pricey and hard to find.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Weird. I may use it in the future for the snails. I am thinking about doing a tropical planted tank for them sometime in the future, but I would put something over where the bulb is so they can't get in there.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That is strange, what kind of bulb are you using? Were you talking about the 5 gal lid, or the 10? The 5 gal lid actually came with that tank, TopFin unfortunately discontinued that tank shortly after I got it. :/ As for the 10 gal lid, I'm sure you can get other bulbs.


----------



## CollegeBettas

It's for my 5.5, but it is the same style as your 10. I was using bulbs from PetSmart.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh ok, that one, yeah, I'd try a different bulb, maybe that would work. I do like the idea for the snails, if it doesn't work out for your tank.


----------



## CollegeBettas

I already got a Stingray to replace it since I planted the tank anyway.


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about some updates?! Everyone is doing well and adjusting to their new tanks, I need to find some panty hose to put over Ollie's filter since I think it's grabbing his fins.
Here's some pictures!

















































Also, I think it's time to find Louie a new home, would anyone be interested in him? He needs some patience, and lots of love, but he has the potential to be a really great companion!


----------



## Sadist

I hope you find a home for Louie quickly!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks! I'm going to try and get some good pics of him and make a thread! We're in no hurry, but I feel it'd be in his best interest. Maybe a new home would help him come out of his shell a little.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's been a while since I've done a large update, so I thought I'd do one today.

My mom found a job with a home cleaning company, and has been working for them for about a month, it's definitely draining for her, and I think the owner is overworking their employees (they only have 5, that make 2 teams) I'm waiting to hear back from them about a job, so hopefully I'll hear something this week.
I've been so frustrated with myself here lately, I've had a problem with chronic fatigue, and it's starting to affect my tank maintenance. I'm on the fence about rehoming a few just to lighten my load, and to make sure I don't get burned out, and really start neglecting them. My mom has been pondering the same thing. It would tear me up to do that because I have a connection to all of them, that's what I wanted to make sure of with my current boys. I also know that I could find some great homes for any I decide to rehome here. I just don't know.

Anyway, on to the updates on the boys, Louie's rehome has to be put on hold, he isn't doing well at all, we kind of slacked on his water changes, and I'm worried it's hurt him, so I have him in some meds in the hospital tank, when we cleaned out his tank, we found nothing but uneaten food, I don't think he's eaten in a few days, that would explain why he's so skinny, I'm worried he's going to starve himself, he won't come up at all, he stays in one spot and cowers, his fins have started to look tattered, but they aren't black on the edges like with rot. He isn't thriving, I just don't know what to do.
Everyone else is doing great, I tried a new frozen food (Mysis Shrimp) with the big boys, and they LOVED it! 
Here are the pictures:


----------



## DangerousAngel

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN to everyone here from the boys and I!!!*​*I got some super cute pictures of my boys trying to learn what Trick-Or-Treating is! Enjoy!!*

































*And here's my costume, kind of a Punk Leopard XD*









*Oh yeah, before I forget, here's this year's Betta Pumpkin!







*

*In another post, I'm going to make an update for my mom's Bettas!*


----------



## DangerousAngel

And on to my mom's Bettas!!
Merlin (with an Igneel photobomb XD)

















Igneel:

















Amethyst:

















Yellow Koi Boy that she got about a month ago, that I forgot to post about. We need HELP with a name!

















Lil' Specks:








(Sorry he's clamped in this one, he wasn't too happy with having his picture taken XD)









Napoleon:

















And Lil' Specks, and Napoleon flaring at each other! XD


----------



## Sadist

Awesome pictures! I'm not sure about name, but I'd name him something related to black lipstick. Hehe.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good idea! We were thinking about something relating to a Bee.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Small update on Louie, no change, he seems to be getting worse, he's thinner, and more lethargic, you can't go up to his tank without him bolting behind his hide. The meds aren't working, I am really at a loss. At this point, I feel it may be time to put him to sleep, he isn't thriving, and it isn't fair to him to let him live like this and potentially starve to death. He can't keep living in fear. I thought he was going to swim out of his scales this morning when I turned his light on. :-( Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong, and what I could do as a last resort?


----------



## Sadist

Mr. Fish was that way. Many things were brought up that could be a cause, too much total dissolved solids (where I missed with vacuum, but you probably don't have that problem), too much light/reflections. I was just starting to add live plants, so I had moved a lamp nearby. Once I got him into his own tank again (he started fin biting the same time, so I was trying tank mates and such) and had the new tank stuffed with plants and hiding spots, he slowly started acting himself again.


----------



## DangerousAngel

What can too many dissolved solids do? That could be part of the culprit, we were ALWAYS missing some.
I've tried heavily planting his tank too, he wasn't a fan, when I moved him from the 2 gal KK he started going back to the way he was, but I felt bad keeping such a big boy in such a small tank. Maybe I should try moving him back?


----------



## themamaj

I cant view pix some reason  Sorry Louie having hard time. I have had ones that just do better in smaller space. I might try it again if he seem to do well in it. I posted a video on my journal you might like


----------



## DangerousAngel

I may just do that!
Which pictures can you not see? Maybe I need to go fix it.
I'll go check the video too!


----------



## themamaj

Cant see updates of boys plus moms fish. Your cute costume did come through. Love it! Puzzling as just show up at tiny icons no pix.


----------



## Sadist

All I can find are forum stickies from other forums to explain it. It seems that it could have an effect on the fish's kidneys and breeding and also some effects on live plants. Also, too much will increase water temperature and cloudiness. Frequent water changes and filtering help out a lot with it, so I'm not sure if that could be a problem with you or not. I had stopped vacuuming the gravel as thoroughly with the addition of live plants because I was hurting the plant roots. I'm not sure if it was enough to really hurt him, but it was brought to my attention as a possibility.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hmm, I'll look into it, thanks for letting me know!

That stumps me, I don't know. He was a bit more active today and less scared, but he still isn't eating. I may try something for fungal infections, since I noticed something fuzzy coming out of his gills. It's not there now though, but it never hurts to try.

I have some really heartbreaking news, Prince Onyx is gone. He has been acting a little off (rapid breathing mostly) and I wasn't sure what to do, so I kept the water extra clean, hoping it would help, and yesterday night, he was more lethargic, and laying on his side on the bottom trying to right himself, curling into a 'C' shape, and this morning I found him even worse, this morning he could hardly stay upright, and when he would try to swim he'd go limp and float to the bottom, he kept getting weaker as the day went on, so I broke out the clove oil, he still had some fight left in him (it took an extra dose of clove oil) but I couldn't just leave him to suffer like that. I'm thinking parasites, but I'm not sure. 
SIP Prince Onyx, I love you so much, and I miss you terribly already. :-(


----------



## themamaj

That is kindof scary to think about. I think I am pretty ocd on tank cleaning but with heavy plants it doesn't take long for sediment to build up. Good to know to keep us motivated for regular maintenance.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It is! I'm overly OCD about my tanks too, he was my mom's, and she sometimes didn't have time to clean the tank, so maybe that was the culprit, now that he's in my room, I can keep an eye on it a bit better, and have been keeping it as clean as possible. He did eat a pellet just now! Progress!

EDIT: I can't figure out what the deal is with the pics, I'll see about fixing that tomorrow. :/


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry about Onyx. It hurts to have to do that even if it's the best for them.

The things I read about dissolved solids said some of it is taken care of by the filter and some not. The stuff left over that the filter can't handle is what builds up and can damage kidneys but only really hurts soft water fish (so doesn't bother guppies as much as much as others, they used an egg-laying type of fish to compare to).


----------



## DangerousAngel

It was, I'm so heartbroken :-(

That does make sense, I'm definitely more on top of that now. He has a sponge filter, so I wonder if that had anything to do with it..


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOUIE ATE 3 PELLETS!!!! WOOHOO!! He's getting a little better each day!!!
As for my weekly tank updates, everyone is doing fine, Nix is enjoying having 5 gal to himself lol! 
I'm still on the fence about rehoming all except maybe 2, does anyone have any boys of mine that they like, that they could give a good home to? I know I want to keep Kronos.

anyway, pictures!


----------



## Sadist

Yay, Louie ate!


----------



## DangerousAngel

He ate a potload of food yesterday too!! He's been up and swimming more! He looks so much better! He still eats on his terms, but I'm happy he's eating!

My boys are most definitely staying, I've been feeling a little better here lately, let's hope I stay feeling this way.
I had an interview with the company my mom works for (my first ever interview), it went well, and I'll get more info about training when he finds someone to train with me!!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## Sadist

Yay, lots of good news!


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, I ahh...did an oops today....*sheepish grin*
Please meet new girl!
























Come on, tell me you wouldn't have been able to resist this face?! She's really big too, the biggest girl I've ever seen at Pet Smart! I saw her, and picked her up, and just _had_ to have her! She is in some Prazi now, with some ES, she seemed a bit bloated, I'm hoping it's nothing. Any name suggestions? Someone on FB suggested Blossom, I like it, but I'm not too sure if it suits her.

My mom and I just made a heartbreaking decision to put Napoleon to sleep, he was fine yesterday afternoon, and I went to grab the Roobios tea (I wanted to try it) and noticed he was a little pale and was laying on the bottom, he had chewed off one of his ventrals completely. Today he just kept getting worse, he had this awful twitch when he would swim. I'm wondering if it could have been parasites. Does anyone know?

Also, today marks a whole year since Speckles passed. Gone but never forgotten. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about some picture updates?!


----------



## Sadist

They are all precious!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I forgot to make a post about him, but the 11th was Oliver's 1 year gotcha day, I'll have to post another picture of him later. I miss you Oliver <3









Also, I found that Swirly's friend 'Friend' had passed away, he hadn't been latching very well, and falling often, when I cleaned the tank last week I placed him in the food dish with Swirly, knowing that after being rinsed with warm water he'd come out, but he never did, he had been in his shell for a while before that, when I went to clean the tank again Sunday I pulled him out of the food dish and rinsed what was left of the lettuce off of him, and found that what I was trying to rinse out was him. UGH I felt so bad! I don't know how long he had been gone, but I don't think too long, I should have checked on him sooner. :-(
Slime in peace little one, I sure do miss you. :-(









I also took in an outdoor snail from the front door, hoping to keep him in a separate tank, and found him dead yesterday when I went to clean out the grape I had put him on, he hadn't moved in a while either. UGH Slime in peace little guy. :-(

In other news, I started online training for my new job (working for the company my mom works for) this week, and am hoping to start actual training next week! I do hate the online training, It's pretty much a booklet that is trying to tell you how to clean (I don't learn this way, I can't just read it and understand it, I have to actually DO it to understand it.) and to make it worse I have to answer review questions about what I just read....UGH I do have my mom to help me though, since I don't do well with those. I do get paid for doing them if I get a 90% or above the first time, and a 100% the second time, which I have. The owner is a very anal person. :/


----------



## Sadist

Slime on, little guys!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks. <3

Good news! I START ON THE JOB TRAINING TOMORROW!!!!! I'm SOO excited!!!!! Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## Sadist

Good luck! Hopefully, they're a little understanding of the way you learn. I don't learn well from video session, either, but from being there while someone else is doing, then doing myself under supervision to make sure I have it down.


----------



## themamaj

Great pictures! Good luck new job!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I had tho show this. This is my now-deceased girl, Star. The resemblance is uncanny.... I'll see if I can find a better picture, but I don't think I have one.


----------



## DangerousAngel

ThatFishThough said:


> I had tho show this. This is my now-deceased girl, Star. The resemblance is uncanny.... I'll see if I can find a better picture, but I don't think I have one.


OMG I look forward to that other picture! She looks like my girl's twin in the face!


As an update on my first day of training, it was pretty bad, the person that trained me didn't show me how to do hardly anything, and I was doing entire kitchens by myself! I went back over the manual and realized how much she didn't have me do.
@Sadist I am the exact same way!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I couldn't find any better pics from before she died, but here's the one of her in her cup. She changed a lot!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awww what a cutie she was!! <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Everyone is doing good (although I'm worried about Caspian, he's a tad lethargic and chewed his vents off, he's also not eating as well as he usually does :/ ) But otherwise everyone is great! Louie is doing just amazingly, he made a great recovery! He'll come up to me, let me stroke the glass, and he'll even come up when it's time to eat! He eats like a champ!! I'm actually pretty glad no one has claimed him, I'm getting attached! LOL 
How about some pictures?! New girl (trying out the name Star) is getting an upgrade tomorrow, he's getting so big, she's outgrown her 1 gal QT tank!


----------



## themamaj

Is Star the one with the pink? So cute!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yes, that's the new girl!


----------



## Sadist

Poor Caspian! I never did find a for sure cure for Mr. Fish's fin biting, and his was bad like Caspian's. I had a theory of lighting that I was going to try out but didn't get a chance to try it out.


----------



## DangerousAngel

How strange, he seems OK now, I got him to eat OO pellets, and it seemed to help a little, but he's still lethargic. Maybe he's just getting older. :/


----------



## BettaBoy11

That second fish (DTPK, I don't know his name) looks a lot like a bigger version of my fish, Boo!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's Nix, he's just a regular HMPK. I'd love to see Boo!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Here's a picture of Boo! (Don't ask me how he got that scratch on his head. I have no idea.)


----------



## DangerousAngel

BettaBoy11 said:


> Here's a picture of Boo! (Don't ask me how he got that scratch on his head. I have no idea.)


There's no picture.


----------



## ThatFishThough

OML. I'm loving your fish & journal. It's great! New Girl looks like Star! <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!!! Updates will be a little late, today was my (18th) birthday, so I've been a bit busy!!


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

Hello! I'm new on the site and boy you'd got quite a blog here! I have a red CT,Pisces and just had to euthanize my purple VT,Orian Yesterday.

Pisces.









SIP, Orian


----------



## DangerousAngel

Welcome to the site, and my journal!! Pisces is beautiful!! I'm SO sorry to hear about little Orian, he was a real cutie!


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

DangerousAngel said:


> Welcome to the site, and my journal!! Pisces is beautiful!! I'm SO sorry to hear about little Orian, he was a real cutie!


Thanks!  Yeah Pisces is my Pride and joy, I often times have to trim his crown-ends because he starts nipping them though. Orian was in quarantine when we euthanized him he was spending 3 weeks quantine before going into a 10 gal community tank but on the 2nd week he caught something and wouldn't stop bleeding but we couldn't find the injury and it was too hard for us to watch him as he kept having seizures and would never move and his breathing got very harsh. So at least he's in heaven beautiful betta streams that runs forever.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I can see why!
Awww that's so sad, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

DangerousAngel said:


> I can see why!
> Awww that's so sad, I'm so sorry to hear that!


yeah, Luckily stock day is coming up so I don't have to go too long with only 1 betta.


----------



## Sadist

Happy Belated birthday! I hope you had a great one!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yay!!

Thank you! I had a really awesome day!! Updates coming soon!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Gah what a crazy week! I had my very first date Friday (which was a complete disaster!) and Yesterday I had another date with someone else, and we really hit it off! I'm having dinner with him on Wednesday, and we're going to the mall Saturday! I'm super excited!!

In fish news, Louie has gone downhill the past week, and unfortunately he made his way to Rainbow Bridge this evening while I was helping with dinner. :-( He is finally whole and healthy, his body is strong, his fins aren't tattered, and he no longer has to live in fear. I love you so much Louie, I'm glad no one claimed you, and I'm glad I got to have you in my room for a short time. Swim in peace buddy, you will be deeply missed. </3

Last week I was sick with allergy crap so making my update wasn't on the agenda haha! Saturday I went to feed Jeremiah and Kronos, and guess where Jeremiah was? He was visiting his buddy Kronos, who did NOT appreciate the visit! Both are fine, no harm was done, just some stress. LOL
Everyone else is doing super well, nice and healthy!


----------



## Sadist

What a busy week! I'm glad you're hanging in there. Poor Louie, glad he had a nice home with you in the end. Maybe Jeremiah can borrow his tank so he stops visiting Kronos.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's about all I'm doing TBH. :/
I got my first paycheck the Friday before my birthday and used $10 of it to pay for the rest of a pair of shoes that I had to exchange (they didn't have the right size in the pair that I had originally) and honestly, I LOVE these shoes much better! They are tall black boots with a black fuzzy interior! Nice and warm!! Anyway, the rest of the money went towards the boy's Christmas!
I got all this for $46! I was only $6 off! Pretty good if you ask me! I even got the Christmas tree free, as a part of Pet Smart's buy 2, get one free!! Although I was hoping the big hide would have been the free one...:/ Oh well.









For my birthday my mom bought me a Betta shower curtain!! It looks like Dangerous! <3 My grandma also made me a plush version of Chili! <3 I'll get a picture of him soon!









I also got some money which I used to buy me some (much needed) clothes! I got everything except a pair of PJ bottoms on sale! All said and done I got 5 pairs of pants, 2 shirts, a pair of PJ bottoms, and new shoes (the one's I had to exchange)! I'm so proud of myself!! I finally got rid of all my pants that didn't fit! Now if I could just get some more new shirts, they're just so hard to find, because everything is so billow-y, and those kind of things don't look good on me at all. :/


----------



## CollegeBettas

Billowy ****s are my favorite! I can never find them though. I think we need to switch stores. And a date! Are you going to tell us anything? How are you meeting these guys?
I am sorry about Louie. He had a good life with you though.


----------



## themamaj

Betta shower curtain????? Love it!!!! I have a night light that would match perfect. 

I got in on Pet Smart sale too and got some presents for crew though they might get early so we cannenjoy through rest of holidays. I like what you picked out. Your tanks are always so pretty and colorful. 

So sorry about Louie.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Definitely! Hahaha! It's either that, or it's things that have an unflattering pattern.
LOL I was going to explain further, but I was in a hurry last night, on my birthday, I decided to join PlentyOfFish, which is an online dating site, so these guys were local, and wanted to take me out. The first date went terribly, he was definitely a little too old for me, and when he met me, he completely froze up, I spent dinner with my hands under my legs, trying not to shake, he held my hand some, which was nice, but there was definitely no chemistry on my end. We then went to see Moana at the movies, and he kept trying to make a move on me :/ so I had my mom come by and sit with us to help keep him in line, which worked! As for the date on Sunday, it went off without a hitch, there is definitely chemistry between us,in fact, I'm seeing him tonight for dinner, then he's going to come over and watch a movie and hang out like we did Sunday, Sunday we went to lunch and then the mall, we saw a movie, then we went back to my house and played some games! He even gave me my first kiss!

I'm actually going to put the tree in Ollie's tank this week, it'll be his present early! I'd love to see that night light btw!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sorry for the late update, I've been so busy!
Nothing new with the boys, they're all doing well! Ollie got his Christmas tree Sunday, and I got their presents wrapped and under my little tree, and I got their stockings up above their tanks! I also got some great pictures of Kronos and Jeremiah! New girls' name is Mia, I saw the name Mira, and thought about it, and then the name Mia popped into my head, and it just kind of stuck!
As for everything else I can't say the same, my mom got Pneumonia because of her job, and haD to quit (all the dirt/dust/pet hair, plus riding with people who smoke) so we're back to square one again, her boss didn't really seem to care that she is sick, and has to quit, when she spoke to him, he said some things that were a bit 'off color', so needless to say I won't be working for them either. I did apply for a job at Pet Smart, but I probably won't hear anything back. *grumble*
To make things worse, Christmas is coming, and we don't have the money to buy anyone anything. :/ *sigh*

Enough of my ramblings here are the pictures! Also, Nix is still up for purchase/adoption, if any one of my readers are interested in him, I would love to find him a good new home.

















































And the Christmas-y pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Time for some updates!! First off, bad news first, I lost Swirly, I knew it was coming, I'm just shocked. Slime in peace little one, I miss you. :-(
Everything else is good news though! The boys are doing great, although Caspian has a little bonk on his head, I'm not sure what it is, but the scales are a bit raised, and it looks like an open wound, I'm keeping an eye on it and him for any abnormal behavior, so far he's fine. Everyone else is doing great! Last night I was trying to get pictures of the boys and Jeremiah was swimming around the bottom, so I put my finger up so I could get him to come up for a better picture, and Kronos got impatient, and a little too curious and jumped right onto Jeremiah! I almost caught a picture of it, but I decided getting the net and moving Kronos back to where he belonged was more important XD, Jeremiah got just a tad stressed, as you can see in the picture I have of him. He didn't even try to defend his side! He just got stress striped and went to the bottom to mope! Kronos got stressed and circled the top. Goofballs! Both are fine though, no damage at all!

In other news, I applied for an ID and got it in the mail last night!!! I'm so excited!! And my grandparents offered to pay for an online drivers ed course for me, so now I can learn to drive!! I'm really excited!!!
Friday my mom and I finished up our Cristmas shopping (everything we bought was no more than $25!) and since we were out in the wind and such, I got a little sick, I'm doing better this morning though, but I'm still congested and have a bit of a cough. :/ We had a family Christmas gathering last night, and that was difficult for me because I felt so bad. :/

Anyway, how about some pictures!
























Before the jump
















The face of a guilty Betta:








Just a tad stressed








After he calmed down









I'll post pictures of Louie, Swirly, and Napoleon later on, I forgot I never did that for them.


----------



## themamaj

Great pictures! I love all the stockings and decorations. Lucky fishes!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I lost Kip a year ago today. :-( I still miss him terribly


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here are those pictures of Swirly:

































































And Louie:









































































And Napoleon, if I hadn't posted pictures for him already:
































Buddies forever <3


----------



## fernielou

Your bare bottom tanks are so pretty and clean looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I work hard to keep them looking good! ^^


----------



## themamaj

It definitely shows!


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

I've fallen to the mercy of the betta fish keeping hobby! When I heard bettas are like the potato chips of fish-keeping I doubted it.. I shouldn't of doubted it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes! They are all too adicting! XD I actually had to really fight myself Friday from bringing 3 new Bettas home, there was a silver (yes, silver) HM female at our LFS, there was a Koi female at PetCo (yes, a real female, she had ovaries and all), and this SUPER cute King male that had a body like Louie's (long and skinny) he's been there a while, maybe next time I go I can get him...


----------



## fernielou

I'm getting a koi female if I see one!

I changed a tank to bare bottom tonight but it was one where I painted the bottom with a sand paint (exterior) so it doesn't look bare. What do you do to keep it Pristine? And how often?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Definitely! The Bettas at the store looked horrible though, a good majority of them were dead or dying :-( Some of them even had this fungus like fuzzy coating on them, the second Koi female had it, and I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't last much longer.  Maybe it was a sick shipment. 

I have some large airline tubing that I got at Lowes that I use for water changes, I use that to 'vacuume' the bottom to get rid of poo and such, it's very easy to get it all with it. I also go from tank to tank with a turkey baster every day and pick up poo and top off. (everyone has their own turkey baster now, so I don't worry about cross contamination anymore, although I need to get Mia one)


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

I had to turn down a silver and red CT male because had SUPER SEVERE SBD!

I felt terrible but with all my finals I couldn't be home trying to cure a sick betta with fin rot and SBD!


----------



## Sadist

What a cutie, but it's best if you don't have him home. Maybe someone knowledgeable with time will bring him home


----------



## DangerousAngel

Poor guy, but I don't blame you, who knows, maybe when you go back, and when you have more time, he'll still be there! 

Today also marks a year since Chloe passed. :-( Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

wow Chloe looks like a veiltail they had there from their most recent shipment! I'm hoping for a HM dumbo soon! fingers crossed!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Maybe it's her long lost brother XD or a decendant from a spawn that she came from! Who knows!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, before I forget, the 4th marked Buttons' 1 year gotcha date, Happy belated gotcha day baby boy, I miss you! <3

My jumping bean XD


----------



## OrionPiscesLove

<3 pretty buttons! haha.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hahaha! He sure was unique! That picture was taken shortly after his first jump.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Wishing all of my wonderful friends and their families a great Christmas! I'll post an official update Monday as well as an update about how our Christmas went! In the meantime, enjoy these pictures tonight, and then special Christmas morning pictures tomorrow!

The boys are tucked snugly in their tanks, with visions of Bloodworms dancing in their heads, with hope that Santa Betta will soon be here!










































































As you can see in the picture of Kronos, something isn't right. When I make my normal update, I'll explain, it's not good, for either of them.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So much to update! I'm exhausted, so I'll make my written update tomorrow. For now, enjoy these pictures from Christmas morning:
Santa Betta treated them well!








Caspian:
















Kronos, and Jeremiah:
















Nix:
















Mia:
















And Ollie:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys! Sorry I didn't post yesterday! I wasn't feeling too great, but I've felt better today! So, all the boys are doing well except Kronos, he is turning WHITE, yes, you read they right. I'm hoping it's just marble, but now I'm not too sure, I'm seeing some slight bloat on one side of his body, and some (not so slight) pineconing. I have no idea what's going on, I'm worried about it really being myco, or graphite. :-(

















Something extra special happened today, I got some money for Christmas, and I used it to get this:
















I ADORE it! I'm definitely going to add to it with his name and dates soon, and I may go back in and see if the guy who did it could add some more detail like a mouth to make it come to life even more, and maybe add more detail to his eye.

Also, I did another thing...Meet Leviathan (name suggestions are still welcome!)


----------



## KeshiaB

Gorgeous tattoo! I have one of two Bettas on my thigh 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome!! I'd love to see them! I'm definitely going to go back to have his face done to bring him to life more!


----------



## KeshiaB

I've PMed you

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got some really nice pictures of Leviathan today! I also got to put Caspian 's Christmas present in his tank!!


----------



## fernielou

Hey about your tattoo - if you are worried about myco please take all precautions with that sensitive area. Fish Tb/myco can give you a skin infection and I would hate you dipping your arm in the water and getting a skin infection and ruining your tattoo. Grad nurse duty over (take my boards Ina week lol).
Your tanks are lovely as always! The white looks so cool and I hope its marbling as well. I have seen fish pix of columnaris where half the fish body goes white. I can't say for sure. 

I was inspired by you and removed my gravel and the cories hated it. Just laid there. So I added black sand and yhe darn cories are still laying there. Ughhh. Should have kept it bare bottom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks so much for the heads up! Fortunately, my tattoo is on a higher part of my arm (and also on the arm that doesn't go in to the tanks), but I'm definitely still extra careful not to splash or anything.

His head has gotten white too! It almost doesn't look like him! But if you find any info on that strain of Columnaris, I would definitely be interested in reading it.

Hahaha! Silly fishes! XD


----------



## fernielou

I have a 20 high and I have to get all the way up to my armpit to reach stuff. Never again LOL

I've never seen it be tiger stripes of white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh dear haha!! Thankfully the largest tank I have that's up is a 10.

True, but for future reference and learning sake, I'd love to read about it. I'm going to take their tank down for cleaning and put them in separate tanks and treat them both with Kanaplex, maybe the tumor thing on Kronos will go away with that.


----------



## themamaj

Your pictures of boys with presents are the sweetest! I love your tattoo. My son is an artist so I will have to show him for idea. How do you do your tank maintenance with bare bottom? Still partial water change? Do you take decor out to clean? Tanks are so pretty. If I add anything anytime soon might do a bare bottom to min lifting.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!
Yes, I still do partial water changes, and when and if I decide the tanks need it, I'll take everything out and do a 'deep clean'. But I just use some large airline tubing from Lowes, I use it to suck up all the poo and such that accumulates on the bottom.

I'll just do the pictures right now, and the updates later today. Happy new year everyone!

























































An extra cute one of Levi!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That update didn't happen did it?! LOL I'm so sorry to leave you guys hanging! I've had a tough week with the boys, but everyone is still with me thankfully.

I'm just going to update everyone one by one:
Starting with,
*Ollie:* He's doing great, albeit a bit grumpy here lately, he's been flaring at me more which is super cute XD, I removed his Christmas tree and put his silk plant back in, and he's been keeping up with a nest in the corner of his tank!









*Nix:* Healthy as can be, his diamond eye got worse, but he can still see through it, he comes up and finds his food well, and can still navigate his tank with ease! He got his Christmas present put in his tank Thursday, and he seems to like it!









*Jeremiah, and Kronos:* THANKFULLY! both are doing just great! Kronos has marbled! It wasn't myco or Graphite! He's going back to blue now! This past week him and Jeremiah have been in their own hostpital tank to be safe, and were on Kanaplex as a percaution. Kronos did develope a cyst, and it popped out, like it was in him one moment, and the next it was on the bottom of the tank! So he's been on some AQ salt just to keep the wound from getting infected, but it's almost comepletely healed, and they should be going back to their tank (which I siliconed the divider in) soon!! Althought they seem to like the smaller bare tank...-__-
I have a few fun pictures that I took of Kronos this past week, to kind of track his marbling, so I'll post those later!

























*Caspian: *He's not doing well at all, he has this hole where one of his ventrals is, that I'm thinking could be bacterial, so I've got him in some Kanaplex and a tad of AQ salt to help with the open wound. I am at a COMEPLETE loss as to what it could be, everyone I've asked has had no idea either. Whatever caused it, ate away that one ventral to a nub, either that or he bit it off. He's been bobbing in the water, he is lethargic, and his swimming is very erratic and stiff, although today and yesterday (when I moved him to the hospital tank) his swimming was better, but he's still letharic. He is eating, which is good although I'm noticing some slight pineconing on one side of his face, and down his body. Does anyone have any idea as to what this could be? I'm thinking I'm going to try some Furan-2 tomorrow, and discontinue the Kanaplex, but keep the salt.









*Leviathan: *Is doing great! He's eating and loving everything I've given him so far! He's gotten some plants (I'll post another picture later) and seems to like them! He's also been on and off making a bubblenest! Unfortunately, I think he's going to be a biter. :/ but maybe he'll surprise me when he gets out of QT. I can be hopeful!









*Mia: *is doing wonderful, not much to update, except the fact that she got her new tank decor, and LOVES it! I tried one plant (which I'll post a picture of later) that came in the package with the other 2, and I just didn't like it, so I put this one in, and I like it better, although I moved it to behind the hide, and moved the pink one up front (I'll post a picture of that later so you guys can see)









I have a bit more to update in general news, with the boys, and me, plus a few extra pictures! So I'll make another post later on today!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's my next update just as I promised!
I can say that I'm officially no longer single! For now the relationship is long distance, but we're making it work, and he's working on finding a way to get himself here to meet me! We actually met on a teen dating site, and started talking the week before Halloween )just as I was about to delete my account), and it just progressed from there! We stopped talking for a few weeks around Thanksgiving (which was why I joined PlentyOfFish, I thought he had moved on), but surprisingly enough, he came back around and we picked right back up where we left off! I'm super happy, and I just can't wait to meet him!!

As for the boys, everything I covered last night was it, and I can't remember what all I was going to say! XD But Here are those extra pictures:
Ollie had a heart shape in his bubblenest last week that I just had to share!









A cute one of Mia:








and the plant that I switched out for the one in the picture I posted last night, I did forget to take a picture of the new plant before I switched it's place with the purple one.









Here's that spot on Caspian, it isn't bleeding anymore, this was taken Friday after I moved him, he freaked out, and made himself bleed. He's in Furan-2, Kanaplex and AQ salt now, and so far, no change. The spot had something fuzzy coming off of it, and oozing out of it this morning, but it stopped. You can even see the slight pineconing in this picture. The pineconing has unfortunately come back. :-( I just hope it's not too late.









Kronos being a pout, pout fish <3 (You know the book! XD) He was moping because I took out his cyst (which he did NOT want me messing with, it was HIS, and he wanted me to make sure I understood that XD), and turned the light back on! XD I forgot to upload the marbling progression pics though, maybe I can remember to do that tomorrow.

























Here's a picture of their divided tank that I made more secure, it was a perfect fit!!









Here is Leviathan's tank (with a Mia photobomb! XD ), plus a few cute ones of him in his hide before I added the plants, if I haven't shared them before. Good news, he tried, and LOVED the Daphnia I offered tonight!! I knew when I saw him eat ALL the pellets that were in his cup at the store, that he would be a great eater! I love him so much!!

























Welp, that's all I can think of for tonight, and like I said, I'll try and get Kronos's marbling progression pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, mostly good news! I've never seen what's going on with the bad ventral and infection thing :-( I think you're doing the best with the situation that I could come up with. I hope he pulls through!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks, me too!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love how you coordinate the plants and decor to the color of the fish! It is adorable.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I can be pretty anal like that XD

I would post the pictures of Kronos like I said I would, but I can't get them to upload :? But I will as soon as I can!


----------



## BettaSplendid

It really makes their color even more amazing though. I remember when you had gravel and you mixed blue and red for Dangerous, it looked so cool.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It did! Boy I miss him, SO much! I'm going to find a picture of that blue and red gravel and post it!

For now, here's those marbling progression pics!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that's just like how Sky did a few months ago! She turned back to blue eventually.


----------



## themamaj

Marbling pictures are so neat! Glad you found boy to talk to. Just be careful and make sure he treats you as special as you are  Mom in me coming out.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yep! He's going back to blue very slowly, I gotta admit, I miss his solid blue! XD

Trust me, I am, thanks! <3


Urgh, just a mini rant here, but my laptop slid off my lap last night when I was changing positions and I think I knocked the fan loose, whenever it starts up it makes this funny noise, it won't even take me to my home screen, it takes me to this weird page that wants me to set the time and everything, I've tried to hit save and exit, like the page says to do, but it won't exit that screen. :? We don't have the money to fix it either *CENSORED* I'm SO mad! I don't think it got rid of anything, thankfully, but still, I've been doing a bunch of research on Helix Aspersa, because I miss having snails, so all of those pages that I was reading were still up, not to mention some healthy pancake recipes that I wanted to try Sunday (the 2 I have up are similar, so I'm going to glean ingredients from each recipe, and kind of create my own.) AKKK!


----------



## CollegeBettas

Have you tried googling the problem yet? I've had weird stuff happen before too that I have fixed with the help of google. If not, I would try to find one of those online chat things related to the problem (either Windows/Apple or the computer company). My computer once wouldn't let me connect to wifi of any type and there was something not running properly on my computer and one of those chat things helped me for free.
Though if you knocked the fan loose, it could have overheated. For that, I would take the battery off (if the computer won't shut down) and put the fan back in place. Then stick the battery back in and start it up to see if that fixes it. Other than that, I don't know too much about computers.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I haven't, simply because I don't exactly know what happened, or what the screen I'm getting is called.

But I think it'll shut down just fine, I've been turning it on and off, hoping it would fix itself, which it didn't do. Taking the battery out won't clear my computer of pictures and whatnot will it? That's my biggest fear. I'm also not sure how to find where the battery is, but I can go look, I'll definitely try that if I can find how to get the battery out. Where would the fan be located? If I can't fix it by doing that, then I'll contact Asus and see if I can get some tech support. Thanks!!


----------



## CollegeBettas

The fan is probably near the vents, but I've never opened a computer. Taking the battery out shouldn't clear anything since that would be on the harddrive. But contacting Asus is always good too. They may have a chat online. If not, check forums and stuff too. That's how I ended up here. Didn't know what I was doing, researched, found this forum. YouTube may have stuff too. You may be able to figure out how to open up the computer and fix the fan that way, since that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sounds good, thanks again! Hopefully it's an easy fix!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bad news, I can't find where to get the battery out, I tried removing the screws on the bottom, to take off the back, and of course, one was stuck too tight, and we ended up stripping the screw...:? We'll be out tomorrow, so I think we're going to take it to Best Buy, and see if Tech Support can at least point me in the right direction, or maybe just look at it for free, and tell me what needs to be done. 

And a small update on Caspian, he's not any better, his last dose of the Furan, and Kanaplex are today, and tomorrow I'll do 2 50% water changes to remove the meds (one in the morning, and one in the afternoon) The spot on him has not healed, it's getting fuzzier, and he's pineconing more. Someone recommended a medication called Acriflavin (by API) that might work. If I can't get a hold of that in a timely manor, I'll try salt baths.


----------



## DangerousAngel

GAH! When it rains it pours! When my laptop slid off my lap and hit the floor, it bent the hard drive reader, so it won't read my hard drive. That's about a $500 fix...I was told it would be more cost effective to just get a new one....GREAT right?! NOT! That's money we don't have.. :? So we spoke to my dad (the one with the money :/) tonight to see if he could do anything, so he said he'd look, and try to figure something out. I guess it's time for an upgrade anyway, the one that I was looking at had a larger hard drive, memory, and such, it's about the same size as mine, and would be able to support the Windows 10 upgrade (my current one crashed when it tried to install Windows 10), all of that for about the same amount mine cost! Hopefully it'll still be there if I am able to get a new one.
I do have an external hard drive that has some of my pictures and stuff on it, so maybe Best Buy can somehow get into the computer and move whatever wasn't saved on it (because I kept forgetting to back everything up every few months) to the new computer. I actually don't think it was too long ago when I backed everything up, maybe around this time last year, or something, but I really can't remember, it may have been longer ago than I thought.

Anyway, sorry, I just needed to vent. Updates on the boys will be tomorrow!
As for Caspian, I got rid of all the meds, so he's just in clean warm water, resting and recovering from them, I'll do another wc, and start him on Fungus Cure (which I got today) tomorrow. That's my last hope. :-( I may also start him on some salt baths, I would have today, but it wasn't a very good day (in a way it was, but in a way it wasn't). I'll explain tomorrow.
In happy other news, I got an appt. with the tattoo artist that did Dangerous to have a touch up, and add a bit of detail next Thursday! I'm super excited!! I'll probably also get a quote for getting Dangerous's name and dates. I also saw a drawing for a cute little fish (I should have taken a picture of it! Darn it! I thought about it though) that I think I would definitely want, maybe somewhere on my ankle or something, so I'm going to see how much it would cost to get that done too, so maybe I can do that if I ever have money. The minimum for them is $50, but I'm not too sure, if it is, then if both of what I'm wanting is $50 each, then I could get them done at the same time for $100. not bad!


----------



## themamaj

So sorry for computer woas! I hope you are able to get an upgrade. Exciting on tattoo. Post some pictures when get new details added ☺


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's those updates!

*Ollie: *All is well with Ollie!









*Nix: *Nix is doing great as well, I'm thinking I'm going to redecorate his tank tomorrow, so I'll have pictures of that when it's done!









*Caspian: * No improvement, I got him on the new meds, and added some AQ salt to help with the wound. His pineconing is still there, it's actually gotten a bit worse. :-( He did poo a big poo earlier, I think it made his wound bleed a little. Poor guy, that was the first poo in quite a few days, although he's never been a huge pooer. Despite him not feeling well, I was able to capture this great close up of his face before I gave him the new meds.









*Jeremiah: *He's doing splendidly! Just as wiggly as ever!









*Kronos: *Is OK, he's been a lot more lethargic, so I'm going to keep close tabs on him, his wound is still very open, but I think it's slowly healing from the inside. He's also returning to his beautiful blue color, even his face is changing back to black/brown slowly! XD









*Levi: *Is filling out nicely, eating everything I offer (including his tail still..:? ) I'm excited for him to get out of QT so I can start up his new tank!









*Mia: * Is doing great as well! She's enjoying all of her new stuff!









As a side note, I managed to grab me a package of 4 air stones, and a new sponge filter when we went to grab the Fungus Cure! I also used the rest of my Pet Smart gift card to buy 2 new plants for Jeremiah, and Kronos when I put them back in their tank, I'm going to have it decorated much different. 
That's all I can think of to update for now!


----------



## Sadist

I can't wait to see the finished tattoo and the idea for the next one! Sorry about all the computer problems. I haven't had a laptop for 17 years, and back then everything was easy to remove from them so you could upgrade and reconfigure them to your heart's content. Too bad they aren't still as easy!

I hope the fungus cure helps your poor boy. Poor fish are so small, it's heartbreaking trying to find something that will work without making things worse.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Did the sponge filter come from Petsupplyplus too? I never can find those....


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! I'm very excited about it!!

WOAH! I wish things were still that easy, it's just ridiculous how expensive they are, especially when it comes to fixing them, fixing them should not cost the same amount as a new one! ~I also need a new phone~ But that can't happen until the end of the year. I keep getting a notification that the device storage is full, I don't understand that because I have gotten rid of EVERYTHING that I don't need. UGH electronics *eye roll*

Exactly! He's still hanging in there, he's pooed some more, which is good, although I'm wondering now if he has parasites, because right now he's trying to pass some poo that has a white stringy (think bloodworm thickness) thing with a black head on it, but then again, he did get some Bloodworms the other day, so maybe that's it. I also added an air stone just now, so that'll keep the water oxygenated for him.

We don't have Pet Supply Pluses here (at least not close, the only one I know of is an hour away) I got it from The Fish Place, which is our LFS, it's kind of a mom and pop store. They carry the little ones that I get, as well as those SUPER HUGE ones for the big tanks.

Oh yeah, here's that picture of my Chili plush that my grandma made me for my birthday!


----------



## CollegeBettas

You have been treating him for internal parasites, right? White poop means one of two things: internal parasites or it could just be the bloodworms. So treating internal parasites may not be a bad idea just in case.
I think the closest Pet Supplies Plus for you is the one by my house. It has some fish supplies, but no fish. I haven't been back since the first time I went and found out they had no fish.
As for sponge filters, I've only ever found them online. I have four that I got off Amazon that have bottom trays for media, so I fill them up with used media and instant cycle. I haven't been to any of the LFSs yet since they are farther away than the two Petcos and PetSmarts I usually go to.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I agree, but what I'm most worried about is mixing the Prazi with the Fungus Cure, I remember reading that it's not a good idea to mix Prazi with anything.

yeah, the PSP that I was talking about was in Arlington, they had all sorts of cool thing that I had never seen, but no sponge filters. PM me where you live, would it be closer than Arlington? If so, I might check it out sometime.
I would love to see the sponge filters that you use, that could really come in handy.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Mine is a little closer for you (I just looked it up), but not too much closer (about 10 minutes). We talked about meeting there once.

These are the filters I have: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HSCB9GC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## themamaj

How cute!! What a sweet gma.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh that's right! Derp! Oh those filters, yeah, I've always wanted to try some! Maybe I will sometime!

Thanks! ^^


----------



## DangerousAngel

Full updates will come later on today when I get the pictures, but I wanted to share a post I made yesterday to mark the 1 year anniversary of Dangerous's passing.
I know you wouldn't want me to cry today, because it always made you upset, to see me upset, but it still happened, I can't believe it's already been a year since you passed, I still miss you now as much as I did when you first passed, when I look at your picture, tears well up in my eyes, and a small smile comes across my face, thinking about all those good times I had with you, all the smiles you brought to my face, and the obsessive worries you caused when I first got you. I hope you are proud of how far I've come, and how much I've learned and grown, and I hope that you know that no matter how much time passes, you will always be my special boy, and you will ALWAYS have a special place in my heart. ❤

























Also, Sunday night I lost Caspian, I removed all the meds, and let him rest, he looked SO miserable and the pineconing had gotten to the point where he looked kind of like Loki, I decided it was time to end his suffering, he went easily, even though it took a few extra doses of clove oil because of how big he was. I miss him horribly. :-( I'll make a memorial post for him tonight with my updates.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Update time!!

*Ollie: * As always, he's doing great! He had himself a nice big bubblenest going earlier this week, and I unfortunately had to destroy it when I did his wc. He's since started on a new one, although it isn't as tall.









*Jeremiah, and Kronos:* Jeremiah is doing great! Kronos is not, he's lethargic, not eating as much, and I'm noticing some open wounds on his side, I'm scared of what it could be, so I did another wc for him (well both of them actually) today, and dosed Kronos with AQ salt, and Kanaplex. The wound that the tumor caused hasn't healed yet, it actually had more tumor in it, and that came out, I'm hoping the addition of the salt and meds will help his healing.

















*Levi: * Is doing great, eating well, and will be going into his new tank in 1 week! It'll be the same tank (I have 2 of the Tetra cubes), so it'll have the filter and light that this one doesn't have.









*Mia:* Is doing great as always! I moved her and Levi to beside Ollie (I'll get a picture and post it later), and I moved Jeremiah and Kronos to where Caspian was, and I moved Nix down beside Jeremiah and Kronos.

















*Nix: * Is doing well, I changed up his decor, which I like a lot more, although I'm not sure if he does, he just paces, I've wondered if downgrading him would help with that...any input?









Caspian, you and Prince Onyx were the perfect boys, you both had exactly what I was looking for in Bettas, especially imports! You fought long and hard, you really gave it everything you had to stay alive, but in the end, whatever it was, was just too strong. I hope you are at peace now, please know that I love you so much, and will cherish the memories that you gave me <3 SIP big boy, I hope that chocolate cake was good! ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Aww. Thinking of you and Dangerous. So sorry about Caspian.


----------



## Sadist

Ollie sure knows how to build a nest!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks <3 It was definitely a hard day.
Yesterday marked Dangerous's 2 year gotcha date, so I posted this on FB for him.
Today (yesterday) would have marked your 2 year Gotcha Date, I wish you could be here for it. I love and miss you so much, thank you for everything, and for instilling in me a drive to learn and become a better Betta mommy! ❤❤
I love you Dangerous









Hahaha, he sure does! He's got another big one going as we speak!! XD

Good news, I went to the orthodontist yesterday and was told that I only have to wear my retainer at night!! Wooo!!


----------



## Sadist

awesome news on the retainer!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Happy news!! I got my new laptop!! It's a Dell, with a touch screen, I got the last one in the store (display) and the price was reduced even more!! Woo!! Unfortunately the hard drive was unreadable, so only what was on the external is all that got backed up :/ Oh well, I'm just happy to have a computer again!
Also, I HAVE AN INTERVIEW TUESDAY!!! It's for a waitress position at Cheddar's, they're opening a new location close to me! I may also mention that I'm interested in the hostess position. Any tips for that guys?

On to the updates!! Good news, and bad news, good news: I made an oops, meet my new BIG girl! I need name help! 

































Other good news, Nix found a new home! A friend on FB helped me out, and I found the perfect home for him!! He get's shipped out (with a heat pack) either tomorrow, or Tuesday! 









On to the bad news, we unfortunately lost Merlin today, he had slowed down a lot these past few months, and we thought it was him getting older, but he got worse, he got bloated (I was thinking constipation or a blockage), and one of his gills wouldn't close all the way. Any ideas what it could have been? I'll post a memorial for him soon. :-(

Now for the others:
*Ollie:* Is doing good, although he's been a little huffy here lately, and he's chewed his tail a bit :/









*Levi:* Is doing great as well, he'll be getting upgraded to Merlin's old tank once it's been bleached, and I get a sponge filter!









*Mia:* Is doing well, eating good, and is super active!









*Jeremiah, and Kronos:* They have their split 10 back, Jeremiah LOVES all the room! But no change in Kronos and his lethargy, or his trouble eating, I wonder how good his eyesight is...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nix is on his way to his new home! Safe travels buddy, I'm going to miss you <3









In turn, new girl got his tank, since it is already cycled. I just added prazi to finish off her treatment. She has perked up, relaxed, and even ate this evening! Let's hope her personality will come out more, and will become more friendly!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nix made it safe and sound to his new home, and is LOVING it! I couldn't be happier, although I do miss him.
Not much to update, everyone is doing great! I am going to split Caspian's old 10 and put my 2 girls in it, and move Levi to a 5.
Kronos isn't much better, but he's still with me, he seems happy and comfortable, which is all that matters, with his eyesight lessening we've worked out a feeding system. I'm thinking about moving him to a hospital tank again and trying Kanaplex (or something stronger) and some AQ salt to see if I can get his sores to heal a little more. It's pretty much just his scales flaking off and leaving a bare spot. :/
On to the pictures! New girl still needs a name!

*Ollie:*

























*Levi:*

















*Mia:*









*Jeremiah, and Kronos:*

































*New Girl:*


----------



## ThatFishThough

Since Ollie is a similar color to the new girl, how about Olivia? That's the best I got, I'm distracted by the Kitten Bowl, LOL.


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMG I love it!! I'll have to try it out and see if it suits her!! Thank you!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Oh, wow. XD I didn't think you would like it.  Thanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Quick updates!! My mom and I got a temp (potentially to be part-time, after Valentines Day!) At Edible Arrangements!! I am EXHAUSTED! OMG We stand ALL day! But I love it, and I love being able to be creative!!

As for the boys not much has changed, we had a small issue with the girls but it's all OK now. I'll explain further when I get to them.

*Ollie:* Everything is great with him!









*Levi:* Is adjusting to life in a bigger tank!









*Jeremiah and Kronos: * Both are well, Kronos is the same.

























*Mia and Olivia:* I got their tank divided, and had to re do it, Olivia jumped the divider and I stupidly removed it, but there was no fighting, just flaring, and Mia was invading Olivia's space (I had to put Mia in the breeder net while we went to work because I didn't have time to fix anything). I definitely think Mia would be the Alpha female, even thought she's much smaller, she's SO bossy XD. Turns out, there were too many plants, so I did a 30% wc and redid everything, I got the divider back in and everything is great now, they are super happy now!!









I also went and got Dangerous touched up (I'll get a better picture soon, this was after I took off the bandage, it was covered in cream. He looks SO much more like Dangerous now, apparently you're only allowed one touch-up, but my artist likes us so much, he made an exception! This time I was much more detailed with what I wanted!


----------



## Sadist

New girl reminds me of a pineapple. Has Olivia already stuck?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Doesn't she?! She's awesome! I love her! It has, it just seems to suit her!

Bad news, the job isn't going to work out, I had a really bad allergic reaction to the vinyl gloves that you are required to wear yesterday, I almost passed out, we left about an hour before lunch. It was awful, we went back today to see if our new gloves would work, and unfortunately they didn't, my mom and I both were having a reaction. My mom had a reaction to both gloves too, but not as bad as me. Today we didn't make it to lunch, we came home and took a nap. Getting up at 5 a.m and driving 45 minutes, and only getting pain $8 an hour isn't worth it, nor is risking our health. So now we've just been chilling, which is nice, I'll get back to my regular routine tomorrow after a good night sleep. At least I have something to put on a resume now.

Also, I'm afraid it's about time to put Kronos to sleep, he's no better, maybe a bit worse, I'm starting to see some pineconing. He lays on his side all day, his breathing is light, sometimes he isn't breathing at all, he's just not thriving, he has a hard time eating because of his eyesight, but he does eat, but that's about the only time I see him coming up, unless he's getting air.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Sorry to hear that. Wishing everyone over at your household the best!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks, I appreciate it.
I can say that kronos is no longer hurting, I was looking at him earlier, and he did something that gave me the confirmation that I needed. He went willingly into the net, and passed very quickly after adding the second dose of clove oil. He didn't fight r struggle, he was tired. 
I love you kronos, SIP big boy, thanks for all the memories and smiles. Watch over Jeremiah for me. <3


----------



## ThatFishThough

Awwww, SIP Kronos. He's up in the big blue ocean with Mochi & all the other bettas that have passed.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He sure is <3 I miss him already.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, you had a bad weekend. I hope the week gets better for you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks, I hope so too. I am looking forward to Valentines day though, I think my mom and I are going to do a fondue, which is always fun. We tried a healthier recipe on New Years, and it was a BIG hit! So I think we may try it again. It was boiling vegetable broth, and we put chicken and vegetables in it to cook, it was SO good! Then we may do a dark chocolate fruit and Angel Food cake dip. Mmm..


----------



## Sadist

I hope you had a great one! Daughter had swim practice, so I just threw some chicken on the stove for a few minutes for dinner yesterday. Nothing really special. I hope your fondue was a huge hit!


----------



## themamaj

How do you have your divider secured in tank with it being bare bottom?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh it was, it was delicious!! We had a great night, even though the day sucked.

I have the divider siliconed into the tank, and I made sure the binder holder things went all the way down to the bottom.

Also, I found these in my memories on FB:


----------



## ThatFishThough

Know what's funny? I had that tank for my first fish, too!  It was the Aqueon 1G MiniBow with a black lid. <3 He had a plastick rock/coral cave with a white plastic plant. We got SO many of those as replacement tanks, we have like 20 lids and no bottoms or filters to go with it LOL. 

Good times. Loving your pictures!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I thought it was the greatest thing ever! XD It had the shape I wanted, but I thought it was too small for all the stuff I wanted to put in it! XD
I've actually got 2 of them, one serves as a QT tank for new arrivals if they are small enough. I stupidly threw out the filters for them though, I wish I hadn't, I learned with Mia's tank that the filters work great for the 2.5.

Thanks!! Stay tuned for my updates, we may have a new addition coming soon...;-)


----------



## ThatFishThough

*gasps* :0000


----------



## DangerousAngel

XD

Oh yes, I keep forgetting;

*Nix is a daddy!!!!!*
















Tired boy recovering








The owner of Northwest Bettas on FB is who got him! *Pictures shared with her permission*
Here is the lovely lady who got paired with him









This was a 'let's breed them and see what I get' kind of spawn. He did a great job being a dad, last thing I heard was that he was recovering, and after, she was going to go in and remove the little tumors that had developed on him (something she's done many times before).


----------



## ThatFishThough

*dies*

I'm dying.

*dead*


----------



## DangerousAngel

Time for the updates!! The surprise will be at the end!

*Ollie: * Not much going on with him, he's doing super well! I did clean off the algae in his tank with microfiber (BEST stuff ever for algae removing), so his tank looks much brighter and clean!









*Levi: * Is doing great as well, I've discovered that he doesn't like where I've placed his hide, and will move it himself! XD









*Mia, and Olivia: * both are doing really well, eating great, and are both super wiggly!

























*Jeremiah:* Is doing great! I've added a Nerite snail to help with the algae (This tank in particular has an issue with it :-/ )









*Now for the surprise!!*
I would like you all to meet our newest addition! He is a EEHM with one normal 'ear' and one EE! He is SO cute, and SO wiggly, but still laid back, kind of like Kronos! I was debating between him and a King that had been there for a little while (I really wanted a King for Jeremiah's neighbor, but none of them really 'spoke' to me, or got super excited when they saw me, except the one), but in the end, his face, and his laid back-ness won me over! (although the King's face was TOO adorable! He was hard to resist!) Maybe I could go back for him soon....
Anyway, here's my new boy! Hes in with Jeremiah already, but I've added Prazi to be safe. When I bought him I bought the green plant, and got the little purple one for free, it was stuck in the green plant, but I couldn't find it's package, so I just left it, thinking the person checking us out would remove it, but she didn't.
















Friends already!
















*Name suggestions are more than welcome!*


----------



## CollegeBettas

Nemo, he has a lucky fin. And Finding Nemo is on right now.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooh that's cute!! Someone said his coloring looked like an oil spill, so maybe something relating to that?


----------



## ThatFishThough

Deepwater Horizion. It's the name of the movie that re-created the oil rig that exploded back in 2010. Or just Horizion. Zion for short?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oohh!! Zion is super pretty, I'll have to try it out on him!


----------



## ThatFishThough

ROFL, I'm better at naming your fish than I am at naming mine!


----------



## DangerousAngel

ROFL! I was just thinking 'Man, she's on fire with these names!!' XD


----------



## ThatFishThough

Nah, I'm just good at making connections.


----------



## DangerousAngel

UGH too much has gone on this week, so sorry for the late updates! 
First off, my long distance relationship is over, we both agreed it was better this way, so I re-joined a dating site, and went on a few dates, I had an AWESOME time with one guy, in fact, next week we're going to the Sea Life Aquarium!! He loves how much I know about fish!!
I also haven't been feeling too well this week, it's probably all the stress. But more good news: I started drivers ed, and finished the course today and made a 93% on my written exam!!!!! I'm SOO happy!! I should have my permit sometime next week!! WOO!

As for the boys and girls, not much has changed, But the divided tank with Olivia and Mia has been taken down, Olivia kept jumping over the divider and being bullied by Mia, I had to leave them together without the divider for a few hours while I figured out what to do, both are fine, Olivia has the 10 to herself now, and Mia has her 2.5 back and has been relocated to the room where my mom's boys are.

Can someone please tell me if I posted pics of Kronos and Merlin, I can't remember. :/

Anyway, pictures!
Ollie:








Levi:
















Jeremiah:








Zion (He's a terrible eater XD):








Jeremiah, and Zion, the best of friends! <3








Olivia (Happy girl!):


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys, not much to update today (which could be a good thing XD) Except the fact that I bought a sickly, malnourished little VT home from PetCo Friday, He needs a name, so I'm open to suggestions (ThatFishThough XD) I had a spare 5 and lid, and he got one of Olivia's sponge filters, I got him a turkey baster, and started him on some Prazi just to be safe (because I worry that Bettas this thin could potentially have parasites) He's eating well, and seems to love his tank!

























Since nothing big has happened since my last update, here are just a few pictures I've taken:
Ollie:








Zion:








Jeremiah:









In non-fish news, I just purchased some Land snails (Helix Aspersa), a new terrarium, coconut fiber, and moss! Hopefully they should be here this week sometime!
I also have a picnic date on Tuesday with the guy I went out with last Sunday! Super excited!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I find you tend to like human names for your fish, LOL. TBH, I'd personally name him Olaf. Not a human name, but whatever.

(A really nice name will hit me when another member chimes in, give it a few hours LOl.)


----------



## themamaj

Aww love your rescue boy! Reminds me of a light colored Chance...maybe Chauncey or Chansey. Lol been playing Pokemon with grandson all weekend. 

Too cute new boyfriend impressed with fish knowledge. He sounds like a good "catch" 😉 couldn't resist that one!

All fish look great.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Great suggestions! Keep them coming, I'm sure something will stick! I was thinking yesterday that he reminded me of a noodle LOL!

Haha, I definitely think he is! ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Ramen!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh that's super cute!!! Maybe a pasta related name! XD

Here are 2 more pics!
Levi:









Olivia:


----------



## themamaj

Olivia is such a pretty female


----------



## halleyana

Linguine? Fettuccine?

He reminds me of a piece of ice. Shard?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bow Tie?! XD JK! 
Ooohh, something ice related would be cool too! he is pretty shimmery!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Surikku means slick in Japanese. Could call him Suri? Or Hansha (Han) which means reflection.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohhh those are really gorgeous!! Suri is really nice! Man, decisions, decisions!

Oh yes, Saturday would have marked Kai and Loki's 1 year gotcha date, my dynamic duo. I miss them. <3









Kai:

















Loki:

















And February 24 marked a year since Oscar passed. I miss you big boy <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys!! I've had a CRAZY week!
Nothing much has happened with my boys, which is probably a good thing still! But unfortunately my mom lost her sweet yellow Koi Nash, we have NO idea what happened, he all of a sudden started swimming sort of sideways, and was pineconed pretty badly, but he wasn't super bloated, his body was swollen though. I wish I knew what happened, one minute he was fine, and the next he wasn't. 
I'll post some pictures of him soon. <3

I do have some good news though! My new snails came in!!! The terrarium is pretty awesome, and the lid of it fit perfectly on my KK, so I'm using that instead! My snails and the substrate ended up coming in on the same day. The snails came in healthy and moving around, they were packaged nicely, and they even came with a care sheet! They're both adjusting nicely, and slowly starting to eat more, so far they LOVE lettuce, they weren't fans of the apple and mushroom that I put out when they came in, but it was probably because I added calcium powder to it. @CollegeBettas How do you get your snails to eat things with calcium powder on it, mine have always avoided it like the plague! They also don't munch on the cuttlebone. :/ Oh well, both are super cute, and LOVE the top of the tank! XD I don't think they're Helix Aspersa though, I have a feeling they are the Vermiculata that I had the first time, either is fine by me though, they're big and cute, and active, and for me, that's all that matters! Now I just need name help, any suggestions?
On to the pictures!
Snails: The biggest one loves being handled!

































And the boys:
Ollie:









Levi:









Jeremiah, and Zion:

























Olivia:









New boy (Lux/Noodle, which do you guys prefer?)


----------



## Bettaloveee

Beautiful bettas you got.  Those snail picture made me laugh, they're so cute! Needed that.  As for the new boy, he looks like a Lux but the name Noodle is so darn adorable lol!!!


----------



## CollegeBettas

They look different than the other ones I think. Mine don't ever eat the calcium either. I kind of gave up giving it to them. Mine don't come out very often at school, I think they prefer the cooler temperature at home.


----------



## Sadist

I love your new snails! 

I like the name Noodle because of his goofy pose. 

Not sure on naming snails. I'm not good at coming up with snails. My snail names have been mostly based off markings or breed (Ramsy, Stripey, etc). I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bettaloveee said:


> Beautiful bettas you got.  Those snail picture made me laugh, they're so cute! Needed that.  As for the new boy, he looks like a Lux but the name Noodle is so darn adorable lol!!!


Thank you!! 
I've come across the same issue, he looks like a Lux, but Noodle is just so cute!


CollegeBettas said:


> They look different than the other ones I think. Mine don't ever eat the calcium either. I kind of gave up giving it to them. Mine don't come out very often at school, I think they prefer the cooler temperature at home.


They do, but doing some Googling, they look like a darker Vermiculata, and the markings match more than the Aspersa. But I'm so glad I'm not the only one who can't seem to get them to eat the calcium, I may just give up, and find different foods with calcium in it to feed them. The biggest one was munching on the cuttlebone last night, so that's good. Mine seem to like the cooler moist temperatures too, which is a relief, since now I won't worry about getting them a heat mat or something.


Sadist said:


> I love your new snails!
> 
> I like the name Noodle because of his goofy pose.
> 
> Not sure on naming snails. I'm not good at coming up with snails. My snail names have been mostly based off markings or breed (Ramsy, Stripey, etc). I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


Thanks!! ^^

That's OK, maybe something will come up, I like the name Ramsey though! Maybe something along those lines.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Noodle was the name of my first fish, also a VT. My VT was named after my 3rd grade teachers CT, Noodles.

My vote is Noodle/s, LOL.

ETA: OOOHHH! I noticed in your siggy you had a Tadashi... How about Beymax?!??


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL OK!!

Actually, Tadashi is a boy that sat at PetCo that I named, hoping to bring him home someday (never had the money for him), unfortunately he never got to come home with me, I went in one Friday with all intentions of bringing him home, and saw that he had passed. His condition had gotten worse as the weeks had gone on, I remember when I first saw him, He was so full of life and hopeful of that new home. UGH It breaks my heart just thinking of it. I want to find another King someday so I can name him Tadashi II.
Anyway, Baymax is definitely a name I'll consider!! So far it's between Baymax, and Noodle/s!!


----------



## themamaj

He has classic Noodle poses. Love it! Your snails are fascinating. What type are they. Very neat terrarium!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think so too!! 

They are Helix Aspersum! Thanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Weekly tank and snail updates!!

*Ollie:*
Nothing new with him, he's still nesting, and huffy XD









*Levi: *
He's doing great as well, not much to update with him, except the fact that his tank has developed some kind of dusty stuff, anyone know what it could be?









*Noodle:*
Yep, Noodle stuck! he's doing really well, he's filling out nicely!









*Jeremiah, and Zion:*
Jeremiah isn't doing well, he's just stopped eating, and is always hiding, I just don't know what's wrong, he'll come out for a little while, but there's just something wrong...I caught him out briefly for this picture.
Zion is doing well though, although I think he misses Jeremiah being out. 









*Olivia:*
She's doing really good too, I redid her tank, and added an internal power filter so Amethyst can get her sponge filter when the new media is a bit more established. (My mom upgraded Amethyst to a 2.5 and he's been without a filter. She's been doing daily water changes, but the stagnant water is affecting him a bit)









*Snails:*
Still no name, but they're doing great, the biggest one's shell has grown SO much in the week that I've had them! I'm still learning what foods they like, and I've learned they don't like Sphagnum Moss, and I've been keeping the tank a bit too moist, oops!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good news, Jeremiah ate some worms this morning, and was out wiggling!! Something is still off, though, he's still hiding and not coming out much. I think tomorrow (I have a date tonight) I'll place him in a hospital tank and just observe him, and see what happens.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've figured it out! It's parasites, Jeremiah has parasites. I've dosed the whole tank with Prazi.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Happy 2nd gotcha Day Angel! I hope you're doing well!! <3


















I also got my plushie of Dangerous a year ago!


----------



## themamaj

Loving that Noodle! He is the cutest. Weak spot for white bettas  Sweet Dangerous. You are missed by all. Love his plushy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same! As well as a weak spot for little VTs!

He definitely is! I sleep with his plushie every night! <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

Jeremiah Update: He is not doing any better, he refuses to eat, and doesn't interact much when he's out, I gave the tank another dose of Prazi yesterday, but to no avail, surely the little bugger would be dead and have passed out of Jeremiah by now, he has pooped some white stringy things, and has since returned to normal poo when he does go. *sigh* I'm at a loss, I miss my big boy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Today marks Merlin's 1 year gotcha Date, Happy Gotcha Day Merlin, we miss you! <3









Also, I got to get this done today! Right behind the gill covers is a small semicolon, the Betta represents strength, beauty, and elegance, Bettas are fighters, as am I, and the semicolon represents my battle through depression. My story isn't over yet.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nothing new to update on the boys, everyone is doing well, except Jeremiah, I'm moving him to a hospital tank tomorrow.

*Ollie:*

















*Levi:*









*Noodle:*

















*Jeremiah, and Zion:*
One of the only pictures I got of him when he was out 2 days ago.

















*Olivia:*

















*Snails Molasses (big one), and Caramel (smaller one *


----------



## Saffy

I simply adore your journals. Your tattoo is absolutely stunning, I love what it represents. You are so inspiring!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## themamaj

Noodle has the longest tail! Love pictures. Tattoo is beautiful with betta and especially meaning. Are you going to add color?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!!! He does, doesn't he?!
I may add some turquoise highlights later, but for now, it'll just be black.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Jeremiah update: HAPPY NEWS! I moved Jeremiah into a 1 gal (the Tetra Cube) and he unclamped, his color came back, and he's wiggling again!!! He ate 4 small tweezer-fulls of Brine Shrimp too! He definitely had parasites, so I'll add some more Prazi after his wc tomorrow (I was going to do one today, but today got kind of crazy) and after a little more Prazi, I'll set up my working Tetra Cube. As much as I want him in the split 10, if having him in 1.5 gallons makes him happy, then I'll do it, I'll commit to the extra work it may require.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys! I've had an amazing week (I'll post about it later, it's kind of late and I'm tired, I have a busy day tomorrow!!)
All the boys and girls are doing SO well! I got Jeremiah moved into his new smaller tank! I may do some changing to it, but for now, it'll work just fine! I got Noodle moved into the other side of the divided tank, and he is LOVING it! Zion loves having a new friend to pace with! Amethyst got Noodle's sponge filter, so the one my mom ordered will go to Jeremiah in his little tank if I decide to do that.

On to the pictures!
Droopy eyes!









*Ollie: *









*Levi: *









*Noodle and Zion: *









*Olivia: *









*Jeremiah: *
Hospital tank: 








New tank:


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so sorry I missed last weeks updates! I've been super busy! I'm going to post pictures from last week, and do a more 'official' update later on, I'm in a bit of a rush.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Happy 1 year Gotcha Day Apollo! <3


----------



## CollegeBettas

Hey, I think I recognize that guy!


----------



## Sadist

I still love the snails! Happy gotcha date, Apollo!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I thought you might! XD

Thanks Sadist! I caught them mating last night! I wonder if I'll have eggs...It does make me feel good knowing that their habitat it just right for them, and enough to make them mate (if that makes sense, I've been having issues with wording here lately! XD )


----------



## Sadist

It makes sense to me!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey everyone! Lots to update today, some good news, and some not-so-good news.
First off, I decided to put Jeremiah to sleep, he's not been thriving for the past 2 months, since the parasite, and it just wasn't fair to him or me to keep him like that for much longer, he didn't fight it much either. *Sigh* SIP buddy, I'll miss getting to hold and pet you. I'll post pictures of him later on, I have pictures of Nash too.

For the good news, I've been so busy because I have a boyfriend now, we've been together for a month, something feels different about him, in a very good way...We've been going out every weekend since we met, we've done lots of fun things together, today we were supposed to have picnic but the weather is not right for that, so he's taking me shopping <3 Yesterday we stayed at his house and watched movies! We have a date planned for Six Flags one day, and the Dallas Aquarium! I've never been this happy!

On to the boys! Everyone is doing just great, Levi gave me a bit of a scare, he was slightly bloated a few days ago, but he's just fine now!
*Ollie*

















*Leviathan*









*Noodle and Zion*
















Best Buddies!









*Olivia*









*Snails*
I redid the snail tank, and they LOVE it! So much so I've caught them mating most of the morning today!! I really hope I'll have eggs soon!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I think your camera lives Noodles the most, LOL. 

Beautiful boys!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Do you think?! Hahaha!
The camera LOVED Jeremiah too, I was always able to get really nice pictures of him <3

Thank you! ^^

Oh yes, rehoming Olivia has crossed my mind a few times, so I wanted to throw out the idea to my readers, if anyone would be interested in taking her? I think she'd make a great community fish, and possibly a sorority fish if paired with mellow-tempered girls, and if she is in a tank on her own, nothing smaller than a 10 gallon. She's such a sweet girl, I've just never really connected with her like the rest of my boys.


----------



## ThatFishThough

:0 I'd take her if I could, but I have no money. I could trade for art? LOL.

ETA: I still have to send that picture of Dangerous to you! It's done! XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

ThatFishThough said:


> :0 I'd take her if I could, but I have no money. I could trade for art? LOL.
> 
> ETA: I still have to send that picture of Dangerous to you! It's done! XD


LOL That's OK, she's actually found a home, a friend of mine on FB is taking her, she lives about 2 hours from me, so we may meet halfway! 
That reminds me, that pillow that I made for you is still here, we could trade the pillow for my piece of Dangerous? I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Haha! If you'd like, sure. If not, its free anyway.


----------



## DangerousAngel

ThatFishThough said:


> Haha! If you'd like, sure. If not, its free anyway.


I would love to do that! I'll just have to wait to have the money to ship it. :/ Seems to always be a problem XD

Updates to come tomorrow! I have some exciting news in regards to my boys!! >


----------



## Saffy

Yay, I am really looking forward to the updates!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright! So far nothing new to update with the boys, they are all doing very well! I dropped off Olivia to her new home Monday, and made a great friend in the process! She's going to an amazing home!

*Ollie:*









*Levi:*









*Noodle, and Zion*









*Olivia:*









*Snails*









Now for the big news! Friday I got my very first baby Betta!! He definitely is a male, and is growing like a weed! I'm doing water changes every day, and feeding him frozen Brine Shrimp 3 or 4 times a day! It looks like he may be a Delta, I am starting to see double rays on his fins, any ideas? He also needs a name, he is SUCH a wiggly boy! I seem to have a ting for the yellow ones XD but he had the best personality which is why I waited so long to get a baby, he had to be the right one.

































And this boy is one that I've had on hold for a little over a month from Joe Perdana on FB! He comes in on the 13, I'll be using Julie Tran as my shipper! He needs a name too!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nothing much to update today, everyone is doing really well, and the new baby is growing like a weed! I still need a name for him and the import, any suggestions? So far, the baby is being called 'Lil Bit.

*Ollie:*









*Levi:*









*Baby Boy:*









*Noodle, and Zion:*









Snails are doing well too, mating more and more! XD


----------



## Bettaloveee

Holy moly! The boy your getting on the 13th is stunning! That baby grew quick! Love his colors, beautiful bright yellow! Can't wait to see what he looks like grown! As for his name, 'Lil Bit is freakin' adorable, and I think that suits him pretty well!

If I may ask, how did you make the divider in Noodle and Zion's tank? Or did it come like that?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I knew when I saw him that I COULDN'T let another breeder take him and stick him in a jar, he needed to come home to me! XD

Isn't he?! I'm really starting to thin that he'll be either a DelT or HM, I'm starting to flare him more to help strengthen his rays, he's SO active! Haha that's what I've been thinking too, but I know soon, he won't be so little!

I took some craft mesh from Hobby Lobby and some binder cover things (or whatever they're called) and siliconed it into the tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh yes, I almost forgot, I take my driving test next Friday at 8 am!! I'm super excited and nervous, anyone have any tips? I'm doing well with parallel parking, so I think I'll be OK.


----------



## Bettaloveee

Thank you! It's a good thing my mom lives Hobby Lobby, so she wont mind taking me to get some craft mesh and such! 

With driving, I start my 3rd lesson on the 16th! I was supposed to take it sooner, but my dad kept forgetting to call! I unfortunately have no tips, because I'm having a hard time braking at the right time, I think that's my only issue that I need to work on, well that and turning at the right pace. Good luck with your test though, fingers crossed that you'll pass!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm struggling a little bit with turning at the right place too, although I'm definitely better at it now, but all in all I think I'm ready, I'm by no means perfect, but who is. Good luck with yours too! You'll get it in no time!

Oh yes, today would have been Topaz's 1 year Gotcha Day <3 For those of you who don't know, Topaz was my mom's Mother's Day gift from me, and unfortunately he wasn't well when we got him, and he jumped aout a day later, and passed away soon after the jump.


----------



## Sadist

I love the name 'Lil Bit!


----------



## DangerousAngel

1 yeah ago yesterday, I brought home Ollie! He has become Dangerous's hierarchy, no one will ever come close to my baby, but Ollie has helped fill that void. Ollie got special meals today, the Happy Gotcha Day song sung to him, and a new decoration, I'll add it tomorrow, and post a picture! Happy Gotcha Day baby boy, here's to many more to come!! <3
Day 1:








Yesterday:


----------



## Bettaloveee

Happy Gotcha Day Ollie! You handsome boy! 

Sending you love and best wishes from myself, Sushi, Tutankhamun, Perseus, Urania, Lux, & Petra! <3


----------



## themamaj

Happy Birthday Ollie! Milestones are so exciting. Glad your babies are doing well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! Amethyst also celebrated his gotcha day last week! Today also marks Jericho's gotcha date! I need to get pictures of them up!
So sorry fr not updating last week, I've not been feeling very good, I'm headed back to the Dr. Monday to see what's up.
The boys are all doing amazing, and the new baby has been named Kenai! He is growing SO fast, it's crazy!! He's almost done with QT and should be ready for another split 10 when I get it siliconed and set up!
My import should be in Wednesday, so stay tuned for all that excitement, and LOTS of pictures! I hope to have a name picked out for him when I see him, sometimes you just have to see them in person to fully tell what they look like!
I have some pretty great news to update on the snails too, I HAVE EGGS!!! Not very many, but eggs nonetheless! I can't get a picture of them because I discovered them Thursday during their soil stir, and places them in a shallow hole and covered them up slightly. Let's hope they hatch soon!!
On to the pictures!

*Ollie:*









*Levi:*









*Noodle and Zion:*

































*Kenai:*
He was enjoying some leftover Daphnia from the snack I had just given him!

























*Snails*


----------



## DangerousAngel

And before I forget: I PASSED MY DRIVING TEST!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!

And here's the picture of Ollie's tank and new friend! I did just notice what looks like the start of a tumor on his side...









And one of Amethyst when we first brought him home:









Happy Gotcha Day Jericho!! <3 I love and miss you terribly!


----------



## Bettaloveee

WOOOHOOOO!! Congratulations!! I was actually going to ask you how that went! I take my test on June 6th! 

Happy Gotcha Day Jericho! 

Oh no... Ollie is developing a tumor?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! It was fairly short and simple, I KILLED the parallel parking, I only got about 1/8 of the car actually in the space LOL! XD 

Yeah, It's small, and a camera definitely couldn't pick it up, but I can still see it. *sigh*  Hopefully it won't progress too quickly.


----------



## Bettaloveee

I don't even know how to parallel park! (On California's driving test, we just have to reverse in a straight line, which KILLS you neck!) 


Awwww. Tumors definitely suck, a lot. Hopefully it wont grow to quickly.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LUCKY!! XD I did that too, and apparently didn't watch closely enough, you can't win from losing!


----------



## Phoenix777

DangerousAngel said:


> 1 yeah ago yesterday, I brought home Ollie! He has become Dangerous's hierarchy, no one will ever come close to my baby, but Ollie has helped fill that void. Ollie got special meals today, the Happy Gotcha Day song sung to him, and a new decoration, I'll add it tomorrow, and post a picture! Happy Gotcha Day baby boy, here's to many more to come!! <3
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday:


LMAO!!! That little betta-size party hat is so cute! Nice touch  Gorgeous fish! 
I noticed you have a floating lily in the tank... Does he like it? I was thinking about removing mine because Ananda doesn't seem to use it much.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha thank you!!
Ollie LOVES his Lilly Pad, he sleeps on the outer rim of it at night, and hangs there during the day when he's not floating amongst his plants. But if Ananda doesn't use his, you could probably take it out and try something else like a floating log, or if he's not much of a floating decor Betta, you could try some new plants or hides.


----------



## DangerousAngel

New boy is out for delivery!!! He should be here any time now!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

New boy made it safely and in great condition! He is SO precious, I love him SO much already! He's so sweet, and him and Kenai are great friends already! He has a wonderful personality, he's very personable!


----------



## Bettaloveee

Wow, that is one beautiful betta! Love the colors on his fins!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have some pretty awesome news, so I'm going to start with the Snails first!!
I HAVE EGGS!!! Lots of eggs!! Hazelnut (I finally found the perfect names!) is exhausted, but she's been out and moving more, I added fresh cuttlebone and food which has been helping, I added some dried Mealworms to their tank to try today, so hopefully it'll be a hit, I think Mocha is glad to have his friend back to normal. (Both pictures are of of Hazelnut)

























As for everyone else, things are going very well! Kenai and new boy are in divided QT, so the whole tank has meds in it, they both needed the space, and seem much happier, I'll be figuring out which hides to add soon, I think they need it.
the tumor on Ollie isn't growing, it's actually hardly noticeable! He's doing well!!

*Ollie:*









*Levi:*









*Noodle and Zion:*

























*Kenai and New Boy:*


----------



## Vegas

Oh my gosh Dangerous, I saw your first post and was like awe wow! New betta owner! 
Then I realized that there's over 100 pages. This is such an amazing journey you've had with your bettas! So inspiring.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Vegas! <3

Nothing new to update really, except that last Sunday Kenai decided to go visit new boy on his side and got his butt kicked, he's fine, but his fins got the real beating, but there's already some new growth, it didn't kill his spirit at all!
Noodle and Zion got a new clean divider and washed plants, I also gave Noodle a new hide.
In snail news: I should have baby snail this week, if all goes well!

*Ollie*









*Levi mid-flare:*









*Noodle and Zion:*









*Kenai and New Boy:*









*Halzelnut and Mocha:*


----------



## Sadist

What great news with the eggs! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

The new babies are doing really well, I'm going to have to start culling the runts though, which breaks my heart, but I have to be a responsible snail owner.

So much has happened this week, nothing positive that is. My dad sold our house out from under us, and we only have about 5 weeks left here. I am beyond gutted about this, I'm having to rehome all my boys except 2, Ollie and Zion are the only ones staying. Levi is going to live with a good friend from FB, someone who rescues Bettas is taking Noodle, and is holding Kenai until we get settled again, and my new boy potentially has a new home with another friend, I just have yet to hear from her, so I'm having another friend share my post about him. Levi, kenai, and Noodle will be leaving Monday. UGHH I don't even know right now...


----------



## themamaj

I'm so sorry! I cant imagine how hurt you must feel. Praying for you.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Dangerous, I have an open tank that I could house one if you want, but I can't pay shipping. ;-; I'm poor.

Sorry to hear that. I'm worried my dad will do the same, he's been really _silently_ grumpy lately.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Your support means so much to me, thanks guys <3

I understand that, we don't have any money either, I'm hoping my grandparents can at least give us some for groceries.  I really hope you dad doesn't do that to you!


----------



## themamaj

Thinking of you today


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you <3 
I had such a busy weekend, and crazy week! But now it's time for a short update on Ollie (pictures to come)
He's doing very well, he's the only one I have left, honestly, I can already see a difference in him, this has really given me a chance to bond with him, saying that, I decided to have the person keeping Kenai, keep him longer until we settle. I decided to keep Zion too for my mom, last week she lost 'Lil Specks, to an unknown illness (he had dropsy like pineconing, and some tumor like swelling on his body, he had been dealing with the swelling for a while, and he suddenly went downhill) then yesterday, she lost sweet Amethyst, he had 2 HUGE tumors growing on both sides (one of his back, and one closer to his head on the opposite side) He got to where he looksed so uncomfortable, and he couldn't keep himself upright in his plants. So she decided to help him pass, she said that he went quickly. I wasn't home to help, but she did it correctly.  So Zion and Mia are hers now.
As for the snails and snail babies, the new clutch hatched, but only 2 or 3 babies came from it, and the first clutch is growing well, I've only had to cull twice, and there weren't very many in either. 
I have some more things to update, but that's it for now, I'll have pictures soon!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh boy, things have gotten so much crazier, we move out this weekend, which has been so hard, I was driving home from picking up a few things from the grocery store and I just broke down while I was coming down our street. I think everything is just catching up to me, the stress is eating me badly, I have an amazing BF that I can go and get away from it all with, we went rollerskating Saturday, and Sunday we went Kayaking (my first time) and swimming, it was so fun! Him and his mom are going to come and help us move, which will be nice.

I just really hope that things are about to change for the better when we get moved. I have some hope that they might...

As for Ollie, he's doing just great, we were playing hide and seek, er, Hide and Flare XD His tumors are growing, but he's still doing fine. Maybe the softer water at my grandparents will help reduce the amount of tumors we encounter.










The snails are doing great as well, I may have yet another clutch, I'll check tomorrow when I clean up their tank!
Here's one of the babies, and 4 older ones of Hazelnut, and Mocha, before I moved them to the big 5 gal.


----------



## ThatFishThough

You're making me want land snails. *flails* ... But I already have 335 baby danios.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOLOL! They're such sweet pets! <3 You do?! I have to see! *Runs to check threads*


----------



## themamaj

Thinking of you.


----------



## Nova betta

I am so sorry about what's going on. That's terrible and I'm sure everything will work out!
I'm not very active with commenting on your journal but I want you to know that I read it a lot. I love all your tanks and bettas!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey Nova! Thanks, this has been so hard, we successfully moved, and are settling, I'm really struggling with adjusting, I don't know where anything is, and being looked at funny, or questioned about my habits is really making this difficult. My grandpa has PSP, which has messed with his reasoning, that makes it harder to live with him, especially at dinner time, I like having leftovers for lunch the next day, but he tends to eat everything, so I don't have anything to eat the next day. UGH

I got Ollie moved fine, he's adjusted pretty well, these first few days have been hard on him too, he is just now starting to eat normally again, but he's been the same personality wise, I'm also going to contact the person who got Kenai and discuss getting him back here! 

I finally had some time to tend to the snails too, I'm thinking, to make it easier on me, I'll move them downstairs, so I won't have to lug 2 tanks up and down stairs. 
Pictures to come soon!


----------



## ThatFishThough

@DangerousAngel... Would you ever be interested in selling some of the babies? I would love a couple snails lol. Glad you moved well & that Ollie is adjusting. Hope things keep improving!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Absolutely! How many would you want? You can message me!
Thanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Alright, here's the picture I promised!









None of the snails right now, it's a bit too dark in my new room to get good pictures of them on the stand, but I'll get some when I get them out.


----------



## ThatFishThough

DangerousAngel said:


> Absolutely! How many would you want? You can message me!
> Thanks!


Probably two or three. Can you give me a run-down of care, too? I've never cared for land Snails... only aquatic ones, and apparently I'm not even doing that right bc the female climbed out of the tank and cracked her shell. >.>


----------



## DangerousAngel

Perfect! I'd love to give you some basic care info, I'm on a bit of a time crunch today, so I'll get that sorted out tonight.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Also, could they live in a Kritter Keeper until some of the fry are old enough to move into the big tank?

I would love a whole colony of Snails lol. I feel like my 20G would look pretty cool with 20 Snails crawling around.


----------



## DangerousAngel

For the first month or so, mine actually lived in a KK, so a Large one would be just fine, once they started breeding, and the babies hatched, I moved them to the 5.5.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I have some questions for you, Dangerous. 

1. I read somewhere that these guys can carry Salmonella and other diseases (even one that can cause meningitis?!) Is this true? My mom would kill them if she found out I had pets that carry Salmonella, and I don't want to do that to them or you.

2. I'm guessing yes, but I'll ask anyway. Does the water you mist the tank down with have to be dechlorinated?

3. How do you clean the tank? I heard that you have to take all the soil out, and I don't want to do that (mostly so I don't destroy possible eggs)

4. Can you use IAL as a leaf substrate on top of soil? Can you plant grass? Is there any specific type of wood that works best for them?

LOL. Sorry, now I'm intrigued by these guys.


----------



## CollegeBettas

I keep land snails too. I haven't heard about salmonella, but giant African land snails are supposed to sometimes carry meningitis, but those are illegal in the US. I would just make sure to wash your hands after handling and you will be alright. As for misting, I dechlorinate my water. I use a reptile de-chlorinator, but prime should be fine as well (or any de-chlorinator without added slime coat stuff). If you set it up like a closed ecosystem, you do not have to clean it. SerpaDesign on YouTube does some great animal terrariums and vivariums (his are for reptiles, but they will work for snails).


----------



## DangerousAngel

ThatFishThough said:


> I have some questions for you, Dangerous.
> 
> 1. I read somewhere that these guys can carry Salmonella and other diseases (even one that can cause meningitis?!) Is this true? My mom would kill them if she found out I had pets that carry Salmonella, and I don't want to do that to them or you.
> 
> 2. I'm guessing yes, but I'll ask anyway. Does the water you mist the tank down with have to be dechlorinated?
> 
> 3. How do you clean the tank? I heard that you have to take all the soil out, and I don't want to do that (mostly so I don't destroy possible eggs)
> 
> 4. Can you use IAL as a leaf substrate on top of soil? Can you plant grass? Is there any specific type of wood that works best for them?
> 
> LOL. Sorry, now I'm intrigued by these guys.


Like CollegeBettas said, I am not aware of Salmonella, but just to be safe, ALWAYS wash your hands after handling them or their home.

I don't use anything in the water I spray them with, but if you're worried, a cheap bottle of Hermit Crab water conditioner would work.

As for cleaning, you change out about 50% of the soil every few months, I wipe down the sides every few days to remove poop from the sides, and once a week, I give the soil a mix, I also rinse wood and other decor off.

I'm not sure about IAL, but regular dried leaves would work, evergreen, pine, and oak wood is not safe.

:smile2:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's the picture of the snails I got yesterday during the tank cleaning:


----------



## CollegeBettas

The babies are so cute! I think I may just get a 2.5 gallon tank for mine to keep the humidity higher


----------



## ThatFishThough

What "type" (brain fart) of Helix (correct?) are these little guys?

Also, I recently dropped a rock on the rim of one of my 5.5s (stupid, I know.)... long story short it cracked badly (won't hold water :'( )... if I siliconed it and added some type of fake craft moss, would that be okay? I'm imagining a snail home on the corner of one of my racks, with the cracked side and the back panel cover with moss. Then I'd add driftwood, rocks, and IAL/dried leaves.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I definitely would recommend it!

These guys are Helix Aspersa (Aspersum)
Ooops! Yes, if you sealed it back up, it would be just fine, Sphagnum moss is better IME with these guys, as I know it's the safest option. Also, I wouldn't put rocks in there, just wood, if they fell off the side or top (which can happen) they might fall on the rocks and break their shell, which could kill them if there is enough damage, and since the babies are still pretty small, their shells are still very fragile. It's just best not to risk it.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Forgot that they had breakable shells rofl!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL I forget sometimes too XD From time to time Ill be sitting in my room and hear this light 'Plunk' and freak out wondering what it is, then I'll look at the snails and see that Hazelnut or Mocha had fallen off the top, Silly snails!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hey, @DangerousAngel! How do you think the new snail tank looks so far? I still need to order IAL for leaf litter, and I think I'm going to plant a Pothos in the back left corner. The background is on the outside with acrylic paint and the spaghum moss is attached with non-toxic Elmers School Glue. The wood is a old piece of Mopani that I had laying around.

ETA: forgot to add the pic rofl


----------



## DangerousAngel

That is perfect! I love the way it looks! You could even add some more wood, since they love climbing!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I do have a piece of spider(ish) wood that would fit.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome! I think that'd look great!!

Before I forget, I really haven't had much to update on Ollie, he's doing very well, I was with my BF all week last week, so he got a tad neglected in regards to top offs and such, so I did about a 50% wc yesterday to clean his tank up a bit.









I caught up on the snails care too, since I slacked a bit with them.

Good news, I may have found a transcriptionist job thanks to someone mentioning it in the Rant Thread, it may not make me much, but it'd be some money! I'm doing practice transcriptions this week, then I'll take the certification test next week, maybe sooner if I feel like I'm getting good at it, great thing is that they have a dictation option, so I can speak instead of type! I think I'm going to use the money I make to save up for a cat, I have so much space up here, and I hardly leave, it gets lonely, since we live on so much property, with a lake, I could train him/her to walk with a leash, so we could both get out and get some more exercise. I'm excited! I'd also like to see if I could make enough to start saving up for a car, or maybe ask for one for my birthday, and cover the payments. The possibilities...


----------



## ThatFishThough

If you have the oppertunity get a Bengal. We have two cats that walk on a leash but they are not very adventurous while outside. I've heard that you can do just about anything outside with a Bengal.

Here's an updated pic of the snail tank. I used a different light for this one but neither will be the permanant light. I added three pieces of wood and covered one with spaghum moss. I'll order the IAL in a few days and will try to find a Pothos or something for the corner.


----------



## DangerousAngel

OK! I'll see if there are any on PetFinder close to me! If not, I'm looking at a rescue <3 I'm super excited! I've been price checking the things I need at different stores, it's amazing how much cool stuff there is!

That looks SO good! How big is the tank? Just let me know when you'd like me to send some your way!


----------



## centaurii

ThatFishThough said:


> If you have the oppertunity get a Bengal. We have two cats that walk on a leash but they are not very adventurous while outside. I've heard that you can do just about anything outside with a Bengal.
> 
> Here's an updated pic of the snail tank. I used a different light for this one but neither will be the permanant light. I added three pieces of wood and covered one with spaghum moss. I'll order the IAL in a few days and will try to find a Pothos or something for the corner.


I would not recommend anyone get a bengal unless they're 100% committed to the lifestyle. They're very needy, intelligent, crafty cats and take a LOT of dedication and consistent positive reinforcement training to keep under control, as they are literally part wild. Many stories of them outsmarting various kinds of doors only to escape outside and never be seen again. I think the best canine comparisons would be like a Border Collie, German Shepherd, or similar high drive - high energy - destroy-the-house-if-I'm-bored breed.

What I _would_ recommend is scoping out your local cat shelter, rescue, or even cat boutique if you have one (where you can interact with local rescue cats that have been pre-screened for friendliness and good social manners). 

Tell the staff what your lifestyle is like and what you expect out of the cat and they can easily match you with a good companion as they know all the cats from hours of caring for them. 

If you acquire a younger cat or kitten, they are usually extremely receptive to training and will learn to walk on a leash if you introduce the concept slowly and with consistent positive reinforcement. 

You can't drag them around or direct the walk as much as you maybe could manage with a dog, it's more like they walk and do their thing and you hold the leash, but it's certainly doable! And fun!

And if there are no kittens in stock, no cat is too old for learning! I taught my 8 year old cat to sit a few months ago just after a few days of clicker training. 

Look up Jackson Galaxy on Youtube for his videos about Bengals and also leash training. He's the de facto cat expert because he's an actual cat behaviorist and is best known for rehabilitating problem cats that owners have lost hope for. Many of his problem cats have unfortunately been Bengals that people got without realizing the level of work they require.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much for all the info! Turns out there weren't any Bengals even in Texas, and after doing reading, they definitely wouldn't fit my lifestyle, maybe one day they might, but not now. I do think a local shelter might be my best option, I've still got a while to look around and do more research. I've just done price comparisons for Walmart, PetCo., and Pet Smart, and Walmart beat them by a long shot, although that doesn't mean I won't be able to buy toys and such from Pet Smart, which had the best selection of toys, albeit they were a bit more pricey.

BTW, what is a Cat Boutique? I'll have to see if there is one close.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey guys, just a few updates on Ollie, his tumor is getting bigger, and it seems to be spreading to the other side, he's definitely starting to slow down a lot.  I messaged the person who got Kenai, since I feel ready to bring him back home, but I haven't heard from said person...:/ 
I did not get that job transcribing, I failed miserably...

I can't recall if I mentioned studying to be a certified personal trainer? If not, well, that's what I'm about to embark on! The course is all online, and after I finish the course, I get access to job placement, and if I don't have a job within 3 months, they give me all of my money back. With the package I'm going to get, I will have on site, one-on-one training, with my coach/mentor, and with actual clients! This school has placed jobs for people training those in the NBA! I'm really looking forward to this, this might be my chance at a career!

On to Ollie pictures!


----------



## McLareN

LoL
I clicked the thread and it went straight to your first post about your Betta; Dangerous Dave
It's Saturday in the very AM, so I forgot to log in you understand

And I'm reading the first posts about 1 gallon tanks and looking at your sig (but not the date or number of pages) and thinking WTF.
I thought you were a diehard/serial 1 gallon tank owner who was keeping 20 Bett'as in cups or something

It wont be funny to anyone else, but yeh, it made me :laugh:
Anyway I'm glad your not depressed anymore.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well thank you! I don't do the small tanks anymore, I've learned that for myself, larger is better, but I'm always willing to accommodate the Bettas needs, they come first.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I just wanted to give a little update, first off, I'm safe, so are members of my family that live where Harvey is, second, I got word that Olivia passed away the night before last.  No word on Kenai either, I've kind of given up  Good news is that Ollie is doing really well, he's being fed more, I think his tumor is growing slowly, but it's not slowing him down, and the snails are doing fine as well! Other good news, is that I'm getting a free fish from a CA breeder on FB, he was doing a giveaway for the first 15 or 16 commenters, and I happened to be one! He said he'll get my new boy out Monday (assuming he means Tuesday because of the holiday), I just have to pay shipping for him, which I'm fortunate enough to be able to do this time.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Dangerous you literally nearly just killed me. I thought you meant forum member Olivia27, and very nearly passed out before I realized you were talking about your betta girl.

*sigh* I need to go to bed. Hopefully you can get Kenai back! Glad to hear that pure safe from Harvey.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh no, definitely not! I would have put the 27 after the name if I was referring to her, I bet she's doing fine though. Have you spoken to her lately?


----------



## ThatFishThough

I have not.  I haven't seen any of the people that took her fish, either. Wonder how she's doing..


Also, the pothos in the snail tank died so I have to get another; the IAL apparently is out of stock so it will be a while.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hmm, that's sad, maybe they'll be back soon, life probably get crazy.

Well, that sucks, I haven't tried live plants in my snail tank, mostly because I have a black thumb when it comes to plants! LOL


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just a short update, New boy who I named Nova came in safe and sound albeit a bit late after being taken further down south. I'm not feeling much of a connection with him though, I'll give it a while and see how it goes.
I lost Ollie yesterday, I had to put him to sleep, his tumor caught up with him, and he was suffering, he didn't fight it, he went so peacefully, I've started prepping him for cremation, I'll carry that out tomorrow. I'm just heartbroken, my buddy is gone. 
S.I.P Buddy mommy will miss you

















Here's one of Nova:


----------



## ThatFishThough

New boy is gorgeous. I haven't stayed up to date on your journal... any updates on Kenai?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! he's a real sweetie! He just hates light...:/
No, I don't know if I'll hear anything back.  I've checked on everyone that I've rehomed, and they are all well, I got word that Akio was rehomed again to someone here, I wonder who took him. The reasoning was that their tank was hurting him, and his fins, so they found him a home that wouldn't hurt him, they had his best interest in mind, which is all I want. He's doing well from what I was told.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Aw. He was a stunning fish... almost wonder if you got scammed. Give your new boy some time to settle in, and some floaters if you can. He'll get there!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm wondering too.  UGH
He actually came with a Java Fern that I've got floating in his tank, I may try adding more plant or something, I just can't buy any. But he does seem to love the dark, which is a new one, but I don't mind.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I did an oops yesterday...a big oops! Name suggestions welcome! Pictures of his tank to come!









Nova has definitely come around too! He's got a lovely personality, and is not minding the light much anymore! Pictures of him to come as well!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here's those pictures!

*Noa:*

















*New Boy:*
He's not a fan of the camera yet, he got all stress striped, and clamped, so no more pictures for him for a while! XD


----------



## ThatFishThough

Gorgeous! Glad to hear that Nova came around! Maybe to follow the theme, call the new boy Galaxy?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Me too! What a ham he is! He's always waiting for me at the front! <3
Ooh, like that! His coloring resembles that of a Black Orchid, is that's any help?


----------



## themamaj

Great pictures! Congrats on new additions.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!

So new boy has a fixation on the filter, he jumps in it, then hops out, I've seen him do it too! I think I'm going to have to call him guy FC, which stands for Filter Clogger...-.- Seriously though, the filter is dead now, like, it doesn't work anymore, I kept joking with him that him playing in it so much would kill, or clog it, I didn't think it'd actually happen! Only my fish SMH!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'm dead. You just made my day with that picture!

Why, oh why, can't we have normal pets?! It always seems that ours have the weirdest quirks. For example, my horse likes bacon. One of my Mystery Snails has an obsession with climbing onto the filter and into the Pothos that is growing there. My Panda Cories will launch themselves out of the water if they're swimming fast enough. Yurei won't build a bubble nest unless there's bubble wrap floating in has tank.

*sigh*

How is Nova doing?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm SO happy I caught it! I had just come in from a facility tour with UPS (hoping to get a job with them) and found him like that, I watched him flop out like nothing happened, I wish I would have videoed it, it was hilarious! Strange pets we have! XD

He's doing swimmingly! He likes to follow me where ever I am, like if I'm to the right of the tank, he's on the right end wiggling up a storm, it's too adorable!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think new boy has a name now: Ike! I had to figure out something, and fast because I was really starting to call him FC!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Now you just need a Mike!


----------



## DangerousAngel

LMAO! I do! I'll get a red PK and name him Mike, then I'll have Mike & Ike XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just a quick update on the boys, Ike is settling in, and has really come out of his shell, I gave him a new hide in hopes of ridding him of his filter jumping habit LOL! So far so good! 
Nova is doing great too, nothing new with him.
I'll probably do a bigger general update later, I'm so exhausted after this week.
*Ike:*









*Nova:*


----------



## DangerousAngel

Great news! My mom and I both got hired on at UPS!!! We start Monday, it's the same hours and facility as my BF! I'm so happy! As for school, I went to a school called NPTI for a week and it was just to much for me, I don't learn in the traditional classroom, and nothing was well organized, I also realized that I need to take my fitness to another level, and focus on loving myself. I don't miss going. I'm still working with NASM, and will be getting in contact with someone who can mentor and train me, and hopefully help me with this course, I'll also be purchasing a 'cheat sheet' type thing to help me further. Things are falling in to place I think..

On to the boys!
I thought the hide cured Ike of his filter hopping, but I was mistaken, and he ended up hoping out of the tank earlier Monday, I found him after we got back from Walmart. He's fine though, eating and swimming, he was just a bit fuzzy from the carpet, and his fins have dried up on the ends and fallen off like what happened with Buttons. Nova is doing great though, he's happy as can be!
Pictures!
*Nova:*
















*Ike:*









*Caught again!* I got these two today:









*Flopping out!*


----------



## ThatFishThough

<3 Glad to hear you got a job. Unfortunate that you can't lean in the traditional classroom, but glad you found something that works!

I just won the auctions on these two boys today, you timed your journal update perfectly!


----------



## themamaj

Congratulations!!! So happy for you and your mom! Love seeing pictures of the fish  Beautiful tanks as always.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks you guys! I'll definitely keep you updated on how the job goes. The first week will be dedicated to learning how everything works, and all the safety guidelines.

TFT Those 2 are simply beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

HEY howzzit?!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey!! Gosh it's been a while! Everything is going great! I just hit my first 30 days with UPS, so tomorrow I'll no longer be considered 'new'! It's paying pretty nicely, although for what we do, it could definitely be more, but I'm not complaining, to make it even better, I work just across the way from my BF, so I get to see him every day! <3 I turned 19 last Monday, I'm so glad this is my last year as a teen!
The boys are doing great, my BF named the new boy Ra, and he's growing like a weed!

TDLB, how have you been???


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

IT HAS INDEED! And gosh I'm glad that's workin' out for ya, I was hoping the silence would be because of a good sort of busy-ness! It's about time things started to look up for you again.  Happy belated birthday btw!!
Things on my side have been a bit wild, hahah! I did NOT get enough warning about how my workload for junior year would be, let's just say I'm anxiously awaiting holiday break! xD
It's my cockatiel Joy's 'birbday' in other words, I got her two years ago today - celebrated by buying a bunch of new toys and perches, which I probably had too much fun doing. xP (seriously, for those of you who may not realize, even small bird toys are eXPENSIVVVE) She's my feathered child, I swear.
In terms of fish, all I have up atm is the thirty gallon, and to be QUITE honest the betta bug is returning to my system .. being on here is nOT. HELPING. 
(really, would it be so bad to drop a king or giant in there?!)


----------



## DangerousAngel

I agree haha! Thank you so much!

I bet! I've heard it's insane, I'm so glad to be done, just think though, just a few more years, and you'll be done!! 
That's great though, a happy belated birthday to Joy! 
LOL I think a giant would be PERFECT for the 30! Not helping, sorry! ;D


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about some pictures real quick, hopefully I haven't posted these yet, these are old, and Ra had grown SO MUCH since these were taken.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I don't remember you having somefishy last time you posted... explanation?!?! I thought you were trying to keep your numbers low lol


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

True that! Sometimes I still can't believe I'm halfway through high school. (I don't feel _that_ old!!!!) In the meantime though I really _should_ find time for a job, especially if I want to get back into bettas, otherwise known as money eaters. -_- 
Aaa seeing your boys once again is so nice though! The dragonscale is Ra, right? So handsome!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

ThatDragon- I believe the new 'baby'- the cambodian-ish one- is Ra. The DS is Nova, the odd filter-jumping king is Ike(?) and the other two are her mom's Giant female, Mia, and the yellow salamander EEHM Zion.

Or I could be wrong. That's probably it; just ignore me.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Actually TFT you got them perfectly! I did say I was going to keep my numbers low, and right now, 3 is my absolute limit, I just don't have time for any more unfortunately. 

Hahaha right?! I love the idea of being able to spoil them silly this Christmas!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

OHh okay, gosh I've been away too long. xD Thanks for pointing it out for me. 
"I did say I was going to keep my numbers low .."
Annnd we all know how well thAT goes for us. x)


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOLOL Pretty much! I mean, I _do_ have the room...;-) But I definitely think for now I'm done, it wouldn't be fair to the new one, or my current boys for me to add another.

I think this week I'm going to try and get Ra into his big boy tank, that is, if his filter that I ordered from Pet Smart comes in, I'm also waiting to get some new food I'm trying out in, I can't remember the name, but someone on here posted about it, so I thought I'd try it! It was supposed to be in today, but no such luck, I've been fasting the boys so they might be more inclined to eat it, but I decided to give them some food tonight after I came in because I felt bad.
I had a great day today actually, I got to buy me some things that I've been needing, and I set up an appointment for tomorrow to get another tattoo, this one is super special, I'll post about it after I get it! Since I'm doing that, and my BF is doing some Christmas shopping, I won't be able to see him tomorrow (which sucks LOL, but I'll see him Sunday) so I'm going to do something I haven't done in a LONG time: PAMPER MYSELF/HAVE SOME ME TIME! I'm going to come home, run me a hot bath and play some music, make dinner (depending on if I eat after my tat is done) and go upstairs watch a movie or comedy on Hulu, and have a bowl of Halo Top ice cream. I can't wait! I'll probably even get to bed early!

Also, here are progression pictures of Ra:


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yesss, alone time is so valuable!! Enjoy!
And oohh, a tattoo? Can't wait to see!
Oh my, what a cutie<3

(dances around a little because I finally got my new username! ~insert dragon emoji here~ ) (but, hmm, is it just my browser or is the 'y' awkwardly cut off? x'D )


----------



## DangerousAngel

YESS!! It was AMAZING!

Unfortunately, the tat didn't happen, but I have an appointment for the 29th at 11 AM! 

I love the new user! And yeah, the 'y' is off a bit! XD


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

sighs, OH WELL.

in sorta random news, maybe I won't have to get a job after all .. I might open up my editing services to those who'll pay. yunno like, if someone has a writing draft that needed proofreading, I could do it. It's something I enjoy and am pretty good at .. Would just have to figure out how much I'd charge. _hmm_

As well as open up art commissions, of course. But I don't have much of an audience for that. x'D (yet?!)


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hey, that's a great idea! Go for it!! 
I might be interested in an art commission!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Oh? I'd love to do something for you! I gotta rest my hand from the last piece I finished for someone today, and my weekend is going to be busy too, so I realistically couldn't work on something until next week. But I'm open for discussion about details!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's perfectly fine by me! Just shoot me a message  I think Id like something of my current 3, or maybe Ollie.


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's been a little while since my last update, before I indulge in that, I hope all of my friends had a wonderful Christmas and New Year, I had probably the best Christmas ever, I got to spend it with my BF, and I got A CAR!!! I LOVE it, it's perfect!! My new year was OK, we got iced in, which sucked, but we still had fun!

Nothing really has changed with the boys, all of them are doing great! Mia isn't doing so well though, she looks slightly bloated, and is pineconing a little, so my mom and I are keeping an eye on her.

Job wise, I'm still in the same spot, but I have hope for something in the fitness industry, so keep me in your thoughts and prayers.

My BF and I just hit another big milestone, we've been together for 9 months now! <3

Here's some pictures!
*Ike*









*Nova*









*Ra*









Oh yeah, these pictures of Jasper from 2 years ago came up on my FB memories:


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's been a bit since my last update, and I have some pretty unfortunate news, January 19, I lost Nova. I have no idea what happened, he was acting a bit off and being picky with his food, and the next day he had completely pineconed, no bloating or anything, 2 days later, he passed, I was with him. I just don't know what happened... He was showing the same exact symptoms as Jinx. Ra, and Ike are doing fantastic though!
Zion unfortunately has a huge tumor, as well as popeye, my mom is treating him with Maracyn 2 I believe. Does anyone have any suggestions/advice for treatment?

I'll get some pictures of everyone soon!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Sorry to hear about Nova 

I don't have any advice for Zion (other than clean warm water.. Maybe Espom Salt?) but am glad to see you're still around.


----------



## DangerousAngel

If we don't see any improvement, I'll suggest that, thanks!

Oh yeah, I'm still around, life is just eating me alive right now! XD Mostly good things though <3


----------



## ThatFishThough

Haha, I understand. School is currently winning our wrestling match. 

A friend of mine said this about school; "Yeah, you know the struggle bus? Yep. While trying to get on the struggle bus, I tripped, stumbled, fell into the road, and got hit by the bus. That is my school life right now." I found it quite relateable.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hahaha that sounds about right, except mine is work and all that, I'm trying to get going as a fitness coach, and start working on becoming a live instructor for the same company, but I have to wait for sessions to be open around me to get certified. I want to get to a point with them where I can quit my job, I don't want to be working for them by the time summer gets here because it gets so darn hot, especially because the facility is not climate controlled, the winter has been pretty bad, it's been so cold, and to top it off, after the new year security has been making a bunch of new rules without telling the employees, they won't let us take in our tools for work. :/ I'm also helping my BF lose some weight and get fit, so everyday I go to his house before work and we workout, it's so much fun!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Ah. It's always hard when people change rules without telling you.

I'm hoping to get a job this summer but have no idea where to look and all that. IT needs to be really flexible because I have horse shows almost every weekend in the summer, plus 2-3 days of practice a week and a day before a show to get ready. The days I need to practice it only needs to be ~2 hours, but that'd be at least 2 days off almost every week for the whole summer, not counting vacations and things. Plus, I have a cousin graduating in Michigan, a 4H camp that I need to go to, and I really want to go to Nebraska to visit family. That leaves like 2 whole weeks to work in the summer.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah :/

I mean the job I have has really flexible hours, I work in the evening, so I have a whole day to do whatever I want, which is nice.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh my lord it's been a while!!!

I hope everyone has been doing great, as well as their fish! My life has been SUPER insane, I was in a car accident the day before Easter (I'm fine though), and it took me almost 3 months to get my car back! The damage was pretty bad, I'm surprised that insurance didn't total it. My BF and I are still doing great, we have plans together with family for the 4th (which just so happens to be out 1 year and 3 month anniversary!) We went to San Antonio for our 1 year anniversary, which was lots of fun! I have also started going to school for Music Production and Audio Engineering, I meet with a mentor in a recording studio every week, although that has been put on hold because my mentor hasn't been in good health, because of that I'm trying to get in contact with the school (which has proven to take an act of congress!) to set me up with a new one, I have a prospect, but I haven't heard back from the school, Err, I missed their call today, so I'll see what they have to say tomorrow!
In regards to my sweet boys, I still have Ike and Ra! Although Ike has a pretty large tumor growing on both of his sides, but he's still kicking, albeit a little more sluggish. Ra is wonderful, he is a VT I've come to find out, and he's just as grumpy and huffy as Chili was! XD I also did a thing and brought home a beautiful HM King from PetCo, his name is Ralphie! He had been there for a bit, and when I went back for him the first time, he didn't look good, so I opted out, the next time I went, he was gone, so I assumed the worst, about a month later, I see him back again, but SO much healthier!! So I got all new stuff and brought him home! He needs a new filter already though, as his crapped out on me Sunday. :/ 
Here are some pictures of them! Ralphie is HOOGE! Not even huge, he's HOOGE!


----------



## themamaj

It's so good to hear from you! Love that patriotic flare to tank. He is huge! How fun. I miss having a king/giant. Such big puckers and attitude.

Exciting to hear your school plans. Glad you are doing well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I feel I owe everyone an update, Ike, Ra, and Ralphie have unfortunately all passed away, Ralphie lasted a month with me, Ra started feeling bad, and Ike was taken by that nasty tumor. BUT I got a new boy on October 26 of last year, his name is Ozzie! I bought him from a giant seller on Ebay, he is the best!! 

I have since moved in with my boyfriend, we moved on the first of this month, so far, so good! I have finished my basic and advanced course in school, and I'm now working one on one with my mentor, he said if I do well enough, I will have a job with him! I haven't been able to focus on it much because of moving, but I will definitely be doing more now that I'm moved and settling.

Here's a picture of the Oz (Ozzie);


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous giant! Colors are amazing.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!! I can't wait to have my boy home!!


----------

